# Willkommen in Deutschland



## mariob (11 September 2015)

Hi,
man kann von der Flüchtlingspolitik halten was man will, was eine sehr beliebte Institution in D draufhat wird hier gezeigt, ich gehe von Wahrheitsgehalt aus:

https://twitter.com/peterpiksa/status/642006583006904320

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2015)

Mann muß ja nicht jeden Quatsch glauben, eine Flüchtlingsunterkunft kann man 
nicht als festen Wohnsitz bezeichnen. So gut funktioniert unsere Bürokratie auch 
nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2015)

Abgesehen davon gibt es die GEZ nicht mehr


----------



## mariob (11 September 2015)

Naja,
dann mal unsere Qualitätsmedien: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...ag-gez-schreibt-fluechtlinge-an-13451620.html
Die nennen den Laden auch noch GEZ .
Ist übrigens auch ein Link in den Tweets.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2015)

Das ist vor ein paar Wochen schon einmal passiert.
Die bekommen ja die Daten von den Einwohnermeldeämtern, kontrollieren die nicht (aaaach, wozu denn???) und schicken Bescheide raus.
Mich haben die vor eingen Monaten so richtig abgelockt, ich war zu blöd, mich korrekt abzumelden, da führte kein weg zu einer vernünftigen Einigung. Aber was solls, man hat kaum eine Chance gegen diese moderen Wegelagerer, denn das wird ja durch die Politik gedeckt.
Nicht dass ich was dagegen habe, für die Nutzung von ARD, ZDF, DRadio oder DKultur zu zahlen, das ist schon ok!!! , aber was die mit dem Geld machen, wie die es unter ihre Jünger verteilen und damit rumhausen, das stinkt mir dann schon. Wenn eine Fußball-WM oder Olympia Hunderte Millionen an Übertragugsgebühren kostet, dann soll sie ins Bezahlfernsehen abhauen, es geht ganz schnell dann ist das nette Fußballgeschäft im A.... Aber so wird der Wucher noch gefördert. Ich will genau das jedenfalls nicht bezahlen, ich will ordentliche auch mal kritische journalistische Beiträge haben, das reicht mit eigentlich schon. Und so etwas würde keine Milliarden kosten.


----------



## UniMog (11 September 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> ich will ordentliche auch mal kritische journalistische Beiträge haben



Na das wird aber immer ein Traum bleiben..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMr0eAPhDcE


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 September 2015)

Wundert mich eh, dass es in diesem Forum noch keinen "Flüchtlings"-Thread gibt. Alle Angst vor den Anschwärzern?


----------



## Lebenslang (12 September 2015)

Es kann nicht sein was nicht sein darf, so einfach ist das.


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh, dass es in diesem Forum noch keinen "Flüchtlings"-Thread gibt. Alle Angst vor den Anschwärzern?



Weil die meisten von der Problematik nicht persönlich betroffen sind....... und deshalb überlassen wir im Augenblick mal den extrem Gutmenschen,  
proliferierenden Promis und Politikern mit Ihren radikalen Linken-Freunden das Spielfeld.... Deutschland in die nächste große Krise zu führen.


----------



## ducati (12 September 2015)

Ich denke, das Thema ist viel zu komplex um auf wirklich guten Niveau darüber zu diskutieren...

In den Medien wird ja regelmäßig alles in einen Topf geworfen:

- wirklich politisch oder religiös Verfolgte
- Kriegsflüchtlinge
- "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge"
- Umsiedler innerhalb der EU
- Gastarbeiter
- Menschen mit deutschen Wurzeln (z.B. Russlanddeutsche, Spätaussiedler)
- Einwanderer mit hoher Bildung und direktem Arbeitsplatz
- chinesische und sonstige Studenten mit anschliessendem Praktikum/Job in Deutschland
- Fachkräftemangel in Deutschland
- Überalterung in Deutschland
- Kriminalitätsstatistik der verschiedenen Bevölkerungsgruppen in Deutschland
- ...

Solange man die ganzen Themen nicht differenziert betrachtet, kommt sowieso nur Biertischgerede ohne Nutzen heraus.

Die ganzen oberflächlichen Medienberichte gehen mir eh auf die Nerven.

Gruß.


----------



## mariob (12 September 2015)

Hi,
genau deswegen habe ich zu diesem Thema nur geschrieben das man davon halten kann was man will, man kann sich da nur selbst informieren und eben ggf. die falschen Schlüsse ziehen, ich schließe mich selbst da nicht aus.
Mir ging es um die Dreistigkeit mancher Institution, die gibt es andernorts auch, nur wenn nicht darüber gesprochen wird gibt es keine Diskussion und damit keine Korrektur.
Zu der Flüchtlingsthematik von mir nur soviel, ich stelle für mich folgende Fragen: Erstens, warum wird in den Qualitätsmedien nicht über die Ursachen gesprochen das es diese überhaupt gibt und zweitens warum gibt es hier ein Klima das hier wir armen Schweine uns mit diesen armen Schweinen zoffen müssen, (Drecksäcke gibt es auf beiden Seiten) während die Administration schweigt und wenn sie es denn mal nicht tut die Hände in Unschuld wäscht?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (12 September 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Zu der Flüchtlingsthematik von mir nur soviel, ich stelle für mich folgende Fragen: Erstens, warum wird in den Qualitätsmedien nicht über die Ursachen gesprochen das es diese überhaupt gibt



*ACK*
Gruß


----------



## MSB (12 September 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Zu der Flüchtlingsthematik von mir nur soviel, ich stelle für mich folgende Fragen: Erstens, warum wird in den Qualitätsmedien nicht über die Ursachen gesprochen das es diese überhaupt


In der akuten Situation spielt das imho auch keine Rolle, weil diese Ursachen zumindestens nicht schnell lösbar sein werden,
die hätten höchstens vielleicht durch eine vor Jahren schon weitsichtigere Politik verhindert bzw. vermieden werden können.

Viel interessanter wird sein, was "wir", also die Gesellschaft mit den Leuten, denn jetzt die kommenden Monate/Jahre mit diesen Massen an Menschen anfangen sollen, 
Stichwort "Integration", und wie man das ganze organisatorisch auf die Reihe kriegt.
Dazu schweigen die Medien und noch schlimmer die Politik im Moment noch viel mehr.

Im Moment ist ja nur, durchaus bewundernswerter, aber leider nicht sehr weitsichtiger blinder Aktionismus angesagt 
um den Massen überhaupt noch irgendwie geregelt Herr zu werden.
Und auch die Euphorie der jetzt engagierten wird irgendwann deutlich abnehmen ... und spätestens dann wirds erst richtig kritisch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Ich glaube das die breite Masse überhaupt nicht gut findet was passiert und von einer ehrlichen Berichterstattung sind wir auch 380.000 km entfernt.
Was mir das Ganze auch zeigt das unser Projekt EU mal so was von gescheitert ist.... schlimmer geht nimmer.

 Und diese Euphorie der jetzt engagierten inkl. dem Aktionismus der Vollidioten ist einfach nur lächerlich und unüberlegt.........


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2015)

Eines der wichtigsten Themen in diesem Umfeld ist, dass die Bürokratie und die Verwaltung effektiver und wesentlicher einfacher werden muss.
Einen Asylantrag zu prüfen dauert in Deutschland Monate oder gar Jahre. Das kann nicht sein.
Bei uns in der Gegend bleiben in Handwerk und Industrie dieses Jahr viele Lehrstellen unbesetzt. Viele Handwerker hören aus Altergründen auf und finden keinen Nachfolger.
Auf der anderen Seite sind sehr viele der Flüchtlinge hochqualifiziert. Ein syrischer Arzt darf hier nicht mal als freiwilliger Sanitäter im Rettungsdienst arbeiten weil sein Versicherungsstatus das nicht erlaubt.

Wenn Deutschland sein Bürokratie und Verwaltungsproblem mal lösen würde, dann hätten wir vielleicht kein Flüchtlingsproblem sondern nur hohes Flüchtlingsaufkommen und am Rande würde ich vielleicht auch noch bei meiner Einkommenssteuererklärung durchblicken 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eines der wichtigsten Themen in diesem Umfeld ist, dass die Bürokratie und die Verwaltung effektiver und wesentlicher einfacher werden muss.
> Einen Asylantrag zu prüfen dauert in Deutschland Monate oder gar Jahre. Das kann nicht sein.



 Das stimmt und das Abschieben sollte noch schneller funktionieren



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend bleiben in Handwerk und Industrie dieses Jahr viele Lehrstellen unbesetzt. Viele Handwerker hören aus Altergründen auf und finden keinen Nachfolger.
> Auf der anderen Seite sind sehr viele der Flüchtlinge hochqualifiziert. Ein syrischer Arzt darf hier nicht mal als freiwilliger Sanitäter im Rettungsdienst arbeiten weil sein Versicherungsstatus das nicht erlaubt.



 Das Märchen glaubst du doch nicht wirklich....... hochqualifiziert !!! was 3% oder 60% und das beste ist glaubt Ihr die sprechen in Syrien DEUTSCH ??? oder man lernt es in 6 Monaten.... lächerlich
*Die meisten sind für die nächsten Jahre beim Sozialamt und Hartz IV*


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das Märchen glaubst du doch nicht wirklich....... hochqualifiziert !!! was 3% oder 60% und das beste ist glaubt Ihr die sprechen in Syrien DEUTSCH ???



Schon mal in letzter Zeit in einem deutschen Krankenhaus gewesen? Ich glaub da ist Deutsch als Muttersprache eher die Ausnahme ... Egal ob bei den Ärzten oder beim Pflegepersonal.


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schon mal in letzter Zeit in einem deutschen Krankenhaus gewesen? Ich glaub da ist Deutsch als Muttersprache eher die Ausnahme ... Egal ob bei den Ärzten oder beim Pflegepersonal.



Ja und das ist GUT in deinen Augen.......... Kein Deutsch ... Klasse..... Ich finde das alles traurig
Und von einem Arzt oder Pflegepersonal das kein Deutsch kann davon möchte ich auch nicht behandelt werden.


----------



## Ottmar (12 September 2015)

Hi!

Wenn du dir mal selbst nicht mehr den a**** abwischen kannst, glaub mir, dann bist du froh wenn es jemand macht, auch wenn er nicht deinen Traumvorstellungen entspricht.

Deutschland kann sich glücklich schätzen für den demografischen Wandel eine Lösung zu erhalten.
Halbwegs intelligente Menschen, die es in Deutschland angeblich auch geben soll, erkennen das Potential. Nur weil ein Mensch noch nicht unsere Sprache kann und unsere Kultur nicht kennt, heisst das lange nicht, dass es ein schlechter Mensch ist. Und selbst wenn, haben wir nicht darüber zu richten.

Was ist aus dem aufgeschlossenen "Made in Germany" geworden. Lauter Feiglinge die verbissen das festhalten was übrig geblieben ist.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Ottmar.....
Dein demografischen Wandel kannst du dir gerne dahin stecken was ich im Alter nicht mehr abwischen kann.

Diese Argumentation wir sterben aus bring mich wirklich auf die Palme...... Schon mal überlegt warum wir selber weniger Kinder haben und lieber die Brut der anderen bezahlen ???


----------



## Ottmar (12 September 2015)

Hi!

Auf deiner primitiven Ebene unterhalte ich mich nicht mit dir.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2015)

Hach es geht schon wieder los, versucht euch doch sachlich zu unterhalten
oder schreibt mir eine PN wenn ich das Thema versenken soll.


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn du dir mal selbst nicht mehr den a**** abwischen kannst



Ich hab nur auf Dein A**** abwischen geantwortet.




Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Auf deiner primitiven Ebene unterhalte ich mich nicht mit dir.
> 
> ...



Das ist für Dich mit Sicherheit der gesündere Weg


----------



## Ottmar (12 September 2015)

Sag ich ja... ...primitiv....


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Sag ich ja... ...primitiv....



Siehst Du Ottmar hier liegt im Internet für Leute wie Dich die große Sicherheit......
Dicke Fresse weil es so schön inkognito ist..... Ich bin da aus einem anderen Holz und nicht so ein kleiner Feigling.... 
Komm doch zum Regional-Stammtisch NRW oder wo immer du willst .... ich gebe dir mein Wort das es für dich eine spannende Grenzbereich-Erfahrung wird


----------



## Ottmar (12 September 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Feigling wie du, mir öffentlich drohen würde.
Dafür gibts wie du sagst ja das Internet.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2015)

Ich denk mal wenn sich jeder im Internet so verhalten würde wie im richtigen Leben wäre es bei vielen Themen entspannter.
Persönlich hab ich mir angewöhnt bei solchen "kritischen" Themen so zu diskutieren als wäre ich "Face2Face".


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk mal wenn sich jeder im Internet so verhalten würde wie im richtigen Leben wäre es bei vielen Themen entspannter.
> Persönlich hab ich mir angewöhnt bei solchen "kritischen" Themen so zu diskutieren als wäre ich "Face2Face".
> 
> 
> ...



So sollte es auch sein ..... und man sollte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen weil viele Sachen geschrieben anders wirken als wenn man spricht...... 
Nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch "Der Ton macht die Musik"


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> So sollte es auch sein ..... und man sollte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen weil viele Sachen geschrieben anders wirken als wenn man spricht......
> Nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch "Der Ton macht die Musik"



Hmm ... also bei den Themen sind deine Töne aber auch nicht immer harmonisch 
Mit der Goldwaage hast du aber recht


----------



## Ottmar (12 September 2015)

Ach, jetzt hätte ich deine offenen Drohungen also falsch verstanden.

Ja klar. 😉

Ich hätte übrigens alles genau so auch face2face gesagt, denn ich habe niemanden beleidigt und niemandem gedroht. Und ich stehe auch jetzt noch zu dem geschriebenen.


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Also Jungs...... Kriegsbeil begraben


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 September 2015)

Mögen die Optimisten Recht behalten, und alles wird gut. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Und die anderen Länger Europas haben die wohl auch.
Gerade was die Integration dieser Menschen angeht, hat bei den arabisch geprägten Muslimen sogar der Zentralrat der Muslime in Deutschland Bedenken angemeldet, dass diese überhaupt integriert werden können.
Da wird gerade ein Pulverfass gefüllt. Es fehlt nur noch die Lunte, dann ein kleiner Zündfunke und es macht Bumm.

Ein meiner Meinung nach passendes Zitat von Otto von Bismarck (1815-1898), Brief an Gerlach, 15.12.1854:

"Es muss uns Söhnen Teuts erst einmal sehr schlecht gehen, ehe wir Courage haben; solange wir noch etwas zu verlieren haben, fürchten wir uns; sind wir ausgezogen und durchgeprügelt so ist jeder ein Löwe."


----------



## UniMog (12 September 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mögen die Optimisten Recht behalten, und alles wird gut. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Und die anderen Länger Europas haben die wohl auch.
> Gerade was die Integration dieser Menschen angeht, hat bei den arabisch geprägten Muslimen sogar der Zentralrat der Muslime in Deutschland Bedenken angemeldet, dass diese überhaupt integriert werden können.
> Da wird gerade ein Pulverfass gefüllt. Es fehlt nur noch die Lunte, dann ein kleiner Zündfunke und es macht Bumm.
> 
> ...



Man ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben das ich auf einen mit Hirn hier treffe der wenigstens mal ein paar Zweifel hat.

Ich finde was im Augenblick abgeht ist unverantwortlich besonders tausende von Menschen in die EU zu lassen die Ihre Papiere entsorgt haben und man nicht weiß mit wem man es zu tun hat.
Es ist mehr als zweifelhaft ob wir Deutschen und die hier seit langen lebenden Migranten auch bereit sind, die finanziellen Folgen der Flüchtlingskrise in den nächsten Jahren zu schultern.

Diese Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Kriegsflüchtlinge werden dauerhaft in Deutschland bleiben und versuchen sich eine Existenz aufzubauen..... 
Es ist nicht damit getan Sie mit Lebensmittelpaketen zu empfangen und am Hauptbahnhof zu applaudieren  Ihr linken Extremisten.

Der Krieg in Syrien spitzt sich derzeit eher noch zu und durch die Türkei verschärft sich der Konflikt zwischen Kurden und Türken auch hier in Deutschland..... siehe Duisburg oder wo der Zwischenfall jetzt wieder war.

Und was mir Angst macht das fast 80% davon Muslime sind und wie gut und einfach diese zu integrieren sind .... Man das braucht mir keiner zu erzählen ich bin mit hunderten von Ausländern aufgewachsen und zur Schule gegangen.
Probleme gab es fast nur mit den Türken und nicht weil sie Türken sind sondern weil es die Kultur vom ISLAM ist.

Ihr seht doch alle was in den Ländern des Islam los ist und wo es Bürgerkriege gibt oder seid ihr alle auf einem Auge blind ???
Mir ist auch klar das nicht jeder Muslim ein Terrorist ist....aber komischerweise ist fast jeder Terrorist ein Muslim.... und bitte verschont mich
mit der Christen-Scheisse und den Kreuzzügen von Anno Tobak ich lebe in 2015 und nicht in 1202

Und von 28 EU Staaten verweigern 20 Staaten besonders die Aufnahme der muslimischen Flüchtlinge..... warum wohl bestimmt weil Sie keine Ahnung haben und wir Deutsch schlau sind.

Klar sollte man diesen Menschen helfen aber als erstes sollte man dafür Sorgen das euer *arabischer Frühling *den Ihr alle so begrüßt und applaudiert habt.... aus diesem Scheiss der Krieg bzw. die Kriege entstanden sind
das dieser Krieg konsequent beendet werden muß mit allen Mittel ... egal was es kostet.

Und dann hift man den Menschen vor Ort und das alles mit *mehr Ehrlichkeit der beschissenen Medien auch Lügenpresse genannt.
*
Und zum Schluß --->   warum nehmen die sogenannten Glaubensbrüder wie Kuwait, Saudi-Arabien usw. kaum oder keine Flüchtlinge auf oder greifen ein ????


----------



## MSB (12 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Klar sollte man diesen Menschen helfen aber als erstes sollte man dafür Sorgen das euer *arabischer Frühling *den Ihr alle so begrüßt und applaudiert habt.... aus diesem Scheiss der Krieg bzw. die Kriege entstanden sind


Eigentlich war der arabische Frühling bzw. die jetzigen Lokalkriege doch sehr viel eher eine Folge des im wesentlichen durch unsere USA-Freunde angezettelten Krieges.
Und auch D bzw. die div. EU-Länder waren irgendwie überall vorne mit dabei.
Soviel dazu ...
Naja eins vielleicht noch, egal wie sich westliche Länder bislang da unten eingemischt haben, es ging seit jeher schief, 
und hat die Situation da unten mittelfristig praktisch immer und ausschließlich verschlechtert.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich jetzt an dich:
Vergiss die anderen, Recht, Finanzen.
Was würdest du tun?


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der arabische Frühling bzw. die jetzigen Lokalkriege doch sehr viel eher eine Folge des im wesentlichen durch unsere USA-Freunde angezettelten Krieges.
> Und auch D bzw. die div. EU-Länder waren irgendwie überall vorne mit dabei.



100% ACK.... klar haben die USA und auch unsere Politiker in der EU die Schuld an dem Müll.

Ich habe schon eine Gänsehaut gehabt als ich zum ersten mal das Wort "arabischer Frühling" gehört hab.



MSB schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hätte ich jetzt an dich:
> Vergiss die anderen, Recht, Finanzen.
> Was würdest du tun?



Krieg beenden den der Westen bzw. die USA zu verantworten haben. 
Den Menschen vor Ort helfen und nicht allen suggerieren das besonders in Deutschland der Honig aus den Wänden läuft.
Merkel & Co setzen sich über geltende Gesetze hinweg und  Regierungschef Orban lässt alle ohne Asylantrag durch.
Alle Flüchtlinge wollten sich nicht registrieren lassen wie es das EU-Recht vorschreibt unmöglich so ein verhalten von Merkel und dem dicken Gabriel..... 

Aber unter dem Strich glaube ich das uns vieles nicht gelingen wird weil man dafür Entscheidungen treffen muß und viele von uns einfach zu Weich sind.
Wir hätten auch* keine Integrationsschwierigkeiten *in Deutschland wenn wir mal *Grenzen aufzeigen *würden aber das schaffen wir ja auch nicht.
Jeder Dummkopf weiß womit er uns an den Eier kriegt ........


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Krieg beenden den der Westen bzw. die USA zu verantworten haben.



Wenn du dafür eine langfristig funktionierende Lösung hast, sind dir viele dankbar. 
Die Konflikte in Arabien und Afrika sind mittlerweile den Puppenspielern entglitten und die Marionetten haben ihre Fäden abgenschitten.


----------



## Ottmar (13 September 2015)

Hi!



UniMog schrieb:


> Wir hätten auch* keine Integrationsschwierigkeiten *in Deutschland wenn wir mal *Grenzen aufzeigen *würden aber das schaffen wir ja auch nicht.
> Jeder Dummkopf weiß womit er uns an den Eier kriegt ........



Tja und wem haben wir unsere Geschichte zu verdanken? Gewiss nicht fremden-freundlichen deutschen Bürgern.

Welche Grenzen sollen das sein, die wir setzen müssten? Die Flüchtlinge weiterschicken, komplett am EU-Gedanken vorbei? Wie andere Länder nur die guten Seiten der EU "ernten" und bei den schlechten wegsehen? So löst man in diesem Land Probleme? Wenn nicht, wie genau dann, bitte?

Mit Hass und Fremdenfeindlichkeit löst man das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Und diese Menschen sind nicht daran schuld, dass die EU in so einer Situation nicht konsequent (jeder Staat gleich) handelt. Und genau diese Konsequenz machen Menschen wie du mit deiner "warum wir"-denke kaputt.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Hier mal ein interessantes Interview der Zeit mit Thilo ...



> »Sie können mich ja gern fragen, was ich täte, wenn ich Chef von Frontex wäre«
> 
> Thilo Sarrazin löste 2010 mit seinem Buch eine große Integrationsdebatte aus. Wenn Deutschland sich damals schon abgeschafft hat – was tut es dann jetzt?
> 
> ...


----------



## holgero (13 September 2015)

Mal etwas zum ursprünglichen Thema 


> Hi,
> man kann von der Flüchtlingspolitik halten was man will, was eine sehr  beliebte Institution in D draufhat wird hier gezeigt, ich gehe von  Wahrheitsgehalt aus: ......


Jeder Student in Deutschland wird von der GEZ (oder wie die auch heute heißen mögen)  gegängelt. Wenn Mamma, Pappa, Oma .. nix zusteuern leben Studenten weit unter Harz IV und Asylanten-Einkommen !

Mein Empörung hält sich an dieser Stelle also in Grenzen.


----------



## mariob (13 September 2015)

Hi,
genauso meinte ich das auch, @Holger, die suchen Geld und die Legitimation dazu .
Und da wird eben nicht mal mehr vor der eigenen bedürftigen Bevölkerung haltgemacht....

Edit: Warum auch immer der Link in Deinem Post geht bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MSB (13 September 2015)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Welche Grenzen sollen das sein, die wir setzen müssten?


Die Frage startet eigentlich schon zu spät, die Frage ist eher, welche Grenzen haben wir verletzt bzw. verletzen lassen.

Frage Nr1: Warum gibt es speziell aus Afrika, gerade jetzt erst so viele Flüchtlinge? Nunja, wir haben die Arabischen Struckturen zerstört bzw. zerstören lassen, also gewissermaßen alles was uns diese Leute bislang im weitesten Sinn vom Hals gehalten hat. Suche z.B. nach Italien Lybien, selbst bei Wiki nachlesbar.

Frage Nr2: Die Arabischen Flüchtlinge kommen direkt oder indirekt fast alle im Zusammenhang mit dem IS, welcher eben nicht "nur" eine Terrororganisation ist, sondern eine hochprofessionelle Vereinigung, die in den Struckturen erheblich besser organisiert ist als die meisten Staaten.
Das wirft nun natürlich die Frage auf, warum der IS so professionell ist wie sie sind, und woher die ihr Kriegsgerät beziehen.
Böse Zungen behaupten ja CIA und Mossad, wobei wenigstens CIA gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich erscheint.
Nachweislich als kleiner Ausschnitt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTCKcFxdJ5A
Folglich also eigentlich die Frage danach: Wer hat ein Interesse daran, das der IS so hochprofessionell agieren kann.

Frage Nr3: Selbst wenn man jetzt unterstellt, das alle Flüchtlinge, ganz wunderbare, bestens qualifizierte Menschen sind, die sich binnen, sagen wir mal 2 Jahren integrieren lassen,
dann folgt daraus die Frage: Wer hat ein (möglicherweise wirtschaftliches) Interesse daran, die Länder aus denen die Flüchtlinge kommen nun vollends den verbleibenden Hirnverbrannten Idioten zu überlassen,
so das jedes "normale" Wertesystem nach westlichen Maßstäben nun vollends unmöglich wird?

Frage Nr.4:
Warum dauert das deutsche Asylverfahren so lange wie es dauert? Ineffizienz oder doch eher Absicht?
Warum verbringen die Flüchlinge diese 6-12 Monate in quasi Konzentrationslagern (keine Angst, noch ohne Gaskammer), die vermutlich jeden normaldenkenden Menschen in irgend einer Weise höflich gesprochen ankotzen würden,
eigentlich möchte ich damit ausdrücken: extremistische Tendenzen erwecken müssen ...

Frage Nr.5:
Könnte es nicht sein, das eine fremde Macht, z.B. in Übersee, jetzt vollends die wirtschaftliche Vernichtung Europas ausgerufen haben:
Griechenland: alle voran von Rating-Agenturen verursacht, keine Ahnung wo die jetzt nochmal ihren Sitz haben

TTIP: Die finale Auslieferung der europäischen Werte in die Hände ein paar weniger Konzerne, die überwiegend wo ihren Sitz nochmal haben?

Flüchtlinge: Wer hat nochmal genau die Arabische Region so destabilisiert, das jetzt eben so viele flüchten wollen, und egal wie auch immer man das im Sinne der Hilfsbereitschaft sieht, es ist zunächst mal eine enorme Schwächung von Europa.


Zunächst mal muss man, vor blinden Aktionismus, mal das ganze große Ganze der Problematik betrachten.

Das Problem bei meine Fragen:
Zu einen gehörigen Teil sind Sie jetzt bereits Geschichte ... da viele Sachen davon jetzt nun mal so sind wie sie sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mariob (13 September 2015)

Hi,
@MSB, prinzipiell waren bisher alle Kriege Wirtschaftskriege, so auch dieser auch wenn sich das Bild eines Krieges nicht sofort erkennen läßt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2015)

@MSB

Das ist zwar die ganz große Verschwörungstheorie ... Aber wie bei allen dieser Theorien gibt es einen wahren Kern.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Verbindung zum internationalen Großkapital und zu Skulls and Bones http://de.verschwoerungstheorien.wikia.com/wiki/Skull_&_Bones

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Dieter


----------



## MSB (13 September 2015)

Nenn es von mir aus Verschwörungstheorie. 

Eine gewisse Steuerung steckt aber ganz sicher dahinter. 

Fast alles was da oben steht kannst du nachschauen bzw. lesen, 
und wurde von betreffenden Personen bzw.  Verantwortlichen größtenteils selbst zugegeben. 
Indem sie sich in interviews verplappert haben.


----------



## mariob (13 September 2015)

Auch mal prinzipiell,
Verschwörungstheorie hin oder her, ich denke das es einfach nur um die zukünftige Vormachtstellung von drei Währungräumen geht, den der EU, Dollar oder den in unseren Qualitätsmedien schön verschwiegenen aber riesigen Brics Währungsraum, zu letzteren gehören eigentlich riesige Ländereien.
Wenn man alleine das angeblich so rückständige Indien anschaut, das mag in weiten Teilen so sein, wenn ich aber so sehe was die so an Eigenentwicklungen im militärischen Sektor alleine in der Luftfahrt fertigbringen läßt mich anbetrachts des notwendigen Logistikaufwandes schon immer wieder staunen. Da wird entweder das Entwicklungsteam oder halt die Technologie für den benötigten Punkt teilweise einfach gekauft, und zum Schluß entsteht da ein System aus vielen bewährten und funktionierenden Komponenten.
Das haben wir in unserer Technischen Kultur, nagut wir nicht, eher die Mänätscher verlernt oder vergessen oder wasweißich.
Nicht miltärisch gesehen braucht uns dieser Wirtschaftsraum nicht, als Beispiel nicht einmal die Russen für sich selbst betrachtet. Die haben alles selbst onboard, von Lebensmitteln bis sonstige Rohstoffe. Das dürfte mindestens für Schiena genauso zutreffen. Wie das mit Brasilien und dem rest der Mitglieder aussieht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Übrigens hält auch D Anteile, ich dächte im einstelligen Prozentbereich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Nenn es von mir aus Verschwörungstheorie.
> 
> Eine gewisse Steuerung steckt aber ganz sicher dahinter.



Das streite ich nicht ab.
Paradebeispiel waren ja die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.
Und genauso sieht man es oft genug an den Aktien- und Rohstoffbörsen.

Ölpreis liegt im Keller -> Da hilft nix besser als eine Destabilisierung im Nahen Osten ...


----------



## holgero (13 September 2015)

Danke @Mario - jetzt funktioniert er wieder.


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

@ MSB
Ich glaube auch das etwas im Busch ist und vieles mutwillig so gesteuert wird.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du dafür eine langfristig funktionierende Lösung hast, sind dir viele dankbar.
> Die Konflikte in Arabien und Afrika sind mittlerweile den Puppenspielern entglitten und die Marionetten haben ihre Fäden abgeschnitten.



Stimmt die Marionetten führen jetzt eigenständig den Krieg



Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> Tja und wem haben wir unsere Geschichte zu verdanken? Gewiss nicht fremden-freundlichen deutschen Bürgern.



Stimmt auch Ottmar aber das ist trotzdem kein Grund sich für alle Zeiten Vorwürfe zu machen und sich bis in alle Ewigkeit verarschen zu lassen.

Für mich ist das Geschichte und nicht mehr.
Ich hasse die Nazi und den Faschismus und deshalb bin ich vom ISLAM auch kein Freund.
Und wer sich mal mit dem Koran auch nur etwas auseinandergesetzt weiß das Ihr Prophet fast nur Kriege geführt hat und eigentlich ein Massenmörder ist.
Mal abgesehen davon das er ein Kind geheiratet hat von 7 oder 9 Jahren.

zieh Dir mal die Sendung rein ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZTJG7ow65s  Die einzige Lüge hier das wir angeblich "nur" 4 Millionen Muslime haben...... Da beherrscht einer das Zählen nicht



Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> Welche Grenzen sollen das sein, die wir setzen müssten?



Hier hast Du mich komplett falsch Verstanden.
Mit Grenzen meine ich das wir nicht unsere eigene Kultur aus dem Fenster werfen und das die Polizei
auch mal keine Angst hat härter durchzugreifen ohne Angst vor dem Vorwurf "Ausländerfeindlich"

Diese dummen Diskussionen über

1. Kreuz in der Schule.......... Klar wir sind in Deutschland
2. Mit Kopftuch unterrichten....... Nein gibt es nicht wir sind in Deutschland
3. Schwimmtag für muslimische Frauen ohne Männer.... Nein gibt es nicht wir sind in Deutschland
4. Weihnachtsmarkt umbenennen in Wintermarkt....... NEIN
5. Sankt Martin umbenennen in Laternenlauf....... NEIN

Bei meinem Kollegen war in der Schule ein Sommerfest... Er hat zwei Mädchen im Alter von 10 und 13 Jahren.
Glaub mal nicht das es auch nur etwas aus Schweinefleisch auf diesem Sommerfest gab..... aus Rücksicht auf unsere Muslime

Wir sind so weich geworden das wir uns selber Vollkotzen und dafür DANKE sagen.



Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mit Hass und Fremdenfeindlichkeit löst man das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Und diese Menschen sind nicht daran schuld, dass die EU in so einer Situation nicht konsequent (jeder Staat gleich) handelt. Und genau diese Konsequenz machen Menschen wie du mit deiner "warum wir"-denke kaputt.



Das hast du recht das man mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit keine Probleme löst. Aber warum glaubst du das ich Fremdenfeindlich bin nur weil ich mir nicht alles gefallen lasse ???? 
Konsequenz ist bei mir Programm und Menschen wie ich machen nichts kaputt nur weil wir versuchen an übermorgen zu denken.

Ich weiß auch das man Probleme friedlich mit Sprechen und sachlichen Diskussionen lösen soll........ Das funktioniert aber nur so langen wie beide Seiten kompromissbereit sind....... 
Wie kompromissbereit der ISLAM ist das wissen wir ja nicht erst seit Gestern..... Da gibt es das Wort "Kompromiss" im Duden nicht.

Wenn wir so weiter machen...... und das werden wir...... Dann kommt vielleicht nicht auf uns aber unsere Kinder noch einiges zu da bin ich mir sehr sicher. :twisted:


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2015)

Unimog

es bringt jetzt wenig über den Islam herzuziehen.
Natürlich kann man kritisch dazu stehen ... Nur hilft das in der aktuellen Situation wenig.
Wie schon vorher festgestellt ist der Westen und somit die christliche Kultur zum erheblichen Teil Schuld an diesem ganzen Dilema.
Gerade im Süden der USA im Bibelgürtel gibt es genug "Misionare" die an "God's own country" glauben und meinen die ganze Welt muss bekehrt werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

Ich ziehe nicht über den Islam her sonder es ist eine Tatsache das der Islam viele Gefahren in sich birgt.
Wenn von den bis jetzt 800.000 Flüchtlingen und es kommen noch viel mehr nicht alleine 600.000 Moslems sind hätte ich auch ein besseres Gefühl und würde einer Integration viel positiver gegenüber stehen.

Aber meine Erfahrungen kann mir keiner weg diskutieren und wenn ihr alle Lust habt dann verlegen wir den Stammtisch NRW dieses Jahr mal von Bielefeld nach Duisburg Marxloh.....  

Eins verspreche ich euch... Eine Survival Tour ist dagegen ein Scheissdreck.
Da sieht für viele von euch seit 30 Jahren Einfamilienhaus Besitzer und Nachbar vom Rudi Müller die Welt anders aus....


----------



## V W (14 September 2015)

Wer sagt denn das die Flüchtlinge überhaupt hierbleiben wollen? Wenn dir deine Bude unterm Hintern weggebombt wird würdest du auch die Beine in die Hand nehmen und woanders hin flüchten.
Außerdem nehmen wir hier gerade mal eine Million Flüchtlinge hier auf was nicht viel ist. Wer Vergleichswerte sucht sollte sich mal den Libanon anschauen. Die haben 25 - 33% Flüchtlinge und maulen nicht so laut wie einige hier.
Wir sind einigermaßen gut durch die Wirtschaftskrise gekommen und haben wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung. Deswegen finde ich es absolut richtig dieses Geld jetzt auch mal mit den wirklich bedürftigen zu teilen. Und zu den wirklich bedürftigen zähle ich nicht Hartz 4 Empfänger in Deutschland da dieses Klientel im Gegensatz zu den Flüchtlingen immer noch reich ist.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2015)

Hört man sich um, dann ist  meiner Meinung nach - das Kernproblem wieder mal der berühmte deutsche Sozialneid.
Argumente wie "Die Flüchtlinge bekommen mehr als Hartz4-Empfänger und Rentner" machen die Runde.
Egal ob du in Deutschland Flüchtling oder Millionär bist, es gibt immer Neid und Missgunst.
Ich bin mal gespannt wer wieder laut schreit wenn die Regierung mal das Arbeitsverbot für Flüchtlinge lockert...


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das die Flüchtlinge überhaupt hierbleiben wollen? Wenn dir deine Bude unterm Hintern weggebombt wird würdest du auch die Beine in die Hand nehmen und woanders hin flüchten.
> Außerdem nehmen wir hier gerade mal eine Million Flüchtlinge hier auf was nicht viel ist. Wer Vergleichswerte sucht sollte sich mal den Libanon anschauen. Die haben 25 - 33% Flüchtlinge und maulen nicht so laut wie einige hier.
> Wir sind einigermaßen gut durch die Wirtschaftskrise gekommen und haben wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung. Deswegen finde ich es absolut richtig dieses Geld jetzt auch mal mit den wirklich bedürftigen zu teilen. Und zu den wirklich bedürftigen zähle ich nicht Hartz 4 Empfänger in Deutschland da dieses Klientel im Gegensatz zu den Flüchtlingen immer noch reich ist.
> 
> ...



Mein Gefühl zu Deinem Quatsch :sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12:

-> "gerade mal eine Million" bezahlt die Leute doch aus Deiner Tasche oder bau ein Zeltlager in Deinem Garten.
-> Und wer erzählt eigentlich diese dumme Scheiße das Deutschland "wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung hat"..... Haben wir keine Schulden mehr oder hast du die letzten Jahre verschlafen ???

Mal für Dich der ungefähre Schuldenstand den wir am Arsch haben* ->  2.157.176.780.671   Euro *Damit auch Du die Summe lesen kannst *-> 2157 Mrd. €*

-> Dann ist das in erster Linie Geld was den hier lebenden Menschen gehört und nicht willkürlich in der Gegend verteilt werden sollte.
-> und zu Deinem Libanon..... die haben wenigsten den gleichen kulturellen Hintergrund..... frag Dich lieber warum die reichen Länder wie Saudi-Arabien & Co. keinen haben wollen


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Egal ob du in Deutschland Flüchtling oder Millionär bist, es gibt immer Neid und Missgunst.
> .



Weltweit ist Neid und Missgunst hat nichts mit Deutschland zu tun.


----------



## silverfreaky (14 September 2015)

Der Weg ist der Falsche.Man muss Länder wie Syrien aufbauen und dort Einkommen generieren.Dann bleiben die auch dort.
Das Schwierige ist die Mentalität.Man sieht es auch in Griechenland.Der Wille fehlt.

Einfach nur hier her transferieren bringt nix.Das löst doch kein Problem.Bei den carepaketen haben sie schon auf dem nichtkoscheren Essen rumgetrampelt und wollten Geld.Mir platzt der Kragen wenn ich sowas sehe.

machen wir mal den umgekehrten Weg und gehen in die Länder und stellen solche Forderungen.


----------



## vollmi (14 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> machen wir mal den umgekehrten Weg und gehen in die Länder und stellen solche Forderungen.



Wollen wir uns wirklich mit solchen Ländern vergleichen lassen? Ich will hier keine Todesstrafe nur weil es in anderen Ländern auch gemacht wird. Ich will hier Dieben auch keine Hände abhacken nur weil andere Länder noch viel härter mit Dieben umgehen.

Ich will hier keine Billigarbeiter ohne Rechte welche sofort wieder ausgewiesen werden wenn sie nicht mehr Arbeiten können weil sie vielleicht krank wurden oder einem Arbeitsunfall zum Opfer gefallen sind. So machen es z.B. die VAE.

Und welcher Flüchtling zwingt dich denn dazu Koscher zu essen? Also warum sollte man einen Flüchtling dazu zwingen nicht koscher zu essen?

Und nochmal es ist sicher richtig das es gut wäre in den Ländern frieden zu stiften. Interessant das man sowas erst gross postuliert wenn es einem selber ans Eingemachte geht. Oder wie kommt es das von den grossen Plärern vorher keiner gross getöhnt hat um z.B. Nestle von ihrem Treiben in diesen Ländern abzuhalten. Oder effektiv gegen Blutdiamanten vorzugehen etc.

Solange die Menschen dort unterdrückt werden und für unsere Zwecke sterben ist alles okay und garnicht so schlimm oder gar die Schuld von ihnen selbst. Aber wehe die Menschen kommen dann hierher. Notabene dahin wo ihr Leben hinverschwindet. Dann ist das von Uebel.

mfg René


----------



## silverfreaky (14 September 2015)

Was soll das?Wenn ich jemandem der angeblich in Todesgefahr ist noch Hilfe leiste, kann ich doch nicht noch Forderungen stellen.
Wo will ich die Todesstrafe?
Wenn du nach Syrien fliehst kriegst du dann auch dein Lieblingskuchen zum Frühstück?


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

Na als Schweizer hat man gut lachen........ 

Koscher hat das nicht etwas mit den jüdischen Regeln für die Zubereitung von Speisen zu tun ??  
Was  *silverfreaky* meint ist das die Flüchtlinge Essen verweigert haben weil von "Roten Kreuz" das Zeichen auf den Hilfspaketen war..... Hatten wohl doch nicht soviel Hunger die lieben Flüchtlinge wie gedacht.... Man achte auf die Feinheiten


----------



## Krumnix (14 September 2015)

Zuerst einmal sollte man bedenken, dass die Flüchtlinge auch nur Menschen sind. Und diese Menschen haben jahrelang in ihrer Heimat gelebt und waren dort glücklich und zufrieden. Ich glaube kaum, dass einer der Flüchtlinge ohne große Schmerzen im Herzen sich entschieden hat, seine Heimat zu verlassen und einen oft wochenlangen Weg nach Europa zu gehen. Das sich die Umstände in den Ländern so verschlechtert haben, das soviele Menschen zu uns kommen ist aber ein anderes Thema, an dem wir mit Sicherheit nicht ganz unschuldig sind.
Warum die meisten der Flüchtlinge zu uns wollen und warum andere Länder wenig bis keine Aufnehmen haben wir doch auch größtenteils selbst "erreicht". Zum einen hat Deutschland sich in den letzten 20 Jahren einen sehr guten Ruf in der Welt aufgebaut. Jeder schätz unserer Technik, unser Können unsere Produkte. Ein "Made in Germany" kommt immer noch gut an. 
Was würde ich als Flüchtling jetzt machen, der zusehen muss, dass seine Heimat in Schutt und Asche gelegt wird. Er versucht das "goldene Deutschland" zu erreichen, für sich und seine Familie. Länder wie Dänemark, Belgien oder Ungarn kennen diese Menschen kaum oder garnicht. Das er dabei seine Kultur und seine Denkweise mitbringt und diese hier bei uns dann ausleben will, ist erstmal verständlich. 
Das Problem dabei ist aber, das wir in Deutschland zuviel in dieser Sache "durchgehen" lassen. Gründe gib es viele. Ein Hauptgrund ist sicher, dass man nicht direkt als "Nazi" hingestellt werden will, sobald man sagt, "Flüchtlinge, bitte geht woanders hin" oder "Wir nehmen nur 500.000 auf, der Rest muss weiterreisen", etc. Ich finde das eine Frechheit von unseren europäischen Nachbarn sich auf die Hilfsbereitschaft und die "Vergangenheit" von Deutschland zu verlassen und sich aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen.
90% der Flüchtlinge, die zu uns kommen, wollen zuerst einmal nach Europa kommen, sehen diesen Schritt als letzten Ausweg für sich und ihre Familie an. 10% sind mit Sicherheit "Mitläufer", die von einem besseren Leben "träumen", als das sie in ihrer "normalen" Heimat haben.
Ich finde die Leistung der vielen Freiwilligen in Deutschland super und danke den Menschen, das sie erstmal menschlich sind und helfen. Klar wird es später für uns teuer, klar werden wir vieles davon zahlen müssen. Aber die unter 40jährigen werden mit Sicherheit noch ihren Nutzen davon ziehen können, sobald diese Menschen integriert sind und arbeiten. Nur dann dürfen wir keine falsche Scheu zeigen, mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen und sagen "Wenn du bleiben willst, bis du willkommen, aber wir verlangen dann auch, das du dich integrierst und deinen Beitrag leistest. Wenn du das nicht kannst, kannst du gerne gehen, hier ist die Tür!".


----------



## norustnotrust (14 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> [...]Das ist für Dich mit Sicherheit der gesündere Weg





UniMog schrieb:


> [...]Ich bin da aus einem anderen Holz und nicht so ein kleiner Feigling....
> Komm doch zum Regional-Stammtisch NRW oder wo immer du willst .... ich gebe dir mein Wort das es für dich eine spannende Grenzbereich-Erfahrung wird



Also ich will mich ja in euren kleinen politischen Diskurs nicht einmischen allerdings halte ich solche Gewaltandrohungen in einem öffentlichen Forum für untragbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2015)

Das mit den Flüchten und Immigrihren waren wir Deutschen auch mal ganz groß.
Als wir noch größtenteils von der Landwirtschaft in Deutschland gelebt haben, sind
sehr viele in die USA Imigriert, da können wir ja hoffen das die nicht zurück geschickt
werden. Waren ja quasi auch nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. 

Von den vielen die jetzt in Deutschland rumschreien, sollten vielleicht mal ihren Stammbaum
untersuchen, irgendwann kommt da vielleicht mal ein Pole zum Vorschein, gerade im Ruhrgebiet.
Die werden jetzt auch zurück geschickt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Also ich will mich ja in euren kleinen politischen Diskurs nicht einmischen allerdings halte ich solche Gewaltandrohungen in einem öffentlichen Forum für untragbar.




@Christian, da hat er recht. Schalte bitte mal einen Gang zurück.


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Christian, da hat er recht. Schalte bitte mal einen Gang zurück.



Bevor Du dich zu dem Müll von unserem Österreicher äußerst solltest du mal lesen


----------



## norustnotrust (14 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Bevor Du dich zu dem Müll von unserem Österreicher äußerst solltest du mal lesen



Ist das jetzt der Ton hier in dem Forum? Ich denke die Moderation sollte sich langsam entscheiden...


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Bevor Du dich zu dem Müll von unserem Österreicher äußerst solltest du mal lesen



Du forderst hier von Migranten Integrationbereitschaft und Akzeptanz der Regeln.
Ich denke du solltest etwas sachlicher und ruhiger werden. Gerade bei so einem "sensiblen Thema ist das der bessere Weg.

In diesem Zusammenhang was zum Schmunzeln und Nachdenken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQekL3C1wPw


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der Ton hier in dem Forum? Ich denke die Moderation sollte sich langsam entscheiden...



Komm nicht weinen..... macht mich traurig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Bevor Du dich zu dem Müll von unserem Österreicher äußerst solltest du mal lesen



Ich habe alles gelesen,  der Kollege hat recht.
Du weißt ja selber am besten, das bei einen solchen
Thema, dir die Pferde durchgehen.

Also noch einmal meine Bitte an dir und die anderen, 
nicht anfeinden und jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene
Meinung und Standpunkt. Da gibt es welche dafür und welche
dagegen.


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du forderst hier von Migranten Integrationbereitschaft und Akzeptanz der Regeln.
> Ich denke du solltest etwas sachlicher und ruhiger werden. Gerade bei so einem "sensiblen Thema ist das der bessere Weg.
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang was zum Schmunzeln und Nachdenken:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQekL3C1wPw



 Ja die Kebekus ist schon nicht schlecht aber leider wie die meisten auch nur ne feige Socke....
 Bei Rechts oder so können Sie alle die große Klappe aufreißen .... was ja auch sehr lobenswert und gut ist.... 
Aber beim Islam der kein Stück besser ist der hat bei den Angsthasen eine große Lobby .... Da sind alle immer schön Kusch, Kleinlaut und machen sich in die Hose

 Nur wenige wie Dieter Nuhr oder der Kabarettist Andreas Thiel die Rückgrat haben machen auch vor der radikalen Ideologie des Islam keinen Halt 
und stehen trotz Morddrohungen zu ihrer Meinung.

In diesem Zusammenhang mal was zum Nachdenken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMb-cRCRboY


----------



## norustnotrust (14 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Komm nicht weinen..... macht mich traurig



Also RN's Versuche zu vemitteln und kalmieren mal in Ehren, dass was du,  Unimog, hier treibst ist meiner Meinung nach unter jedweder Kritik.  Wäre ich Moderator hätte ich dich hier schon längst gesperrt und zwar  nicht wegen deiner politischen Ansichten, sondern weil du dem Forum  schadest. Ich finde das Thema auch zu ernst um es auf  dem "du weisst eh dass die Nerven mit dir durchgehen"- Altar zu opfern,  wie RN es tut. Wenn der Forenbetreiber das hier toleriert dann soll er  es tun. Ich merke nur an, das hat damals schon Leute vom IRC Channel  vertrieben (weil dem "Unimog als op mal wieder die Nerven durchgingen")  und diesen Effekt hat es sicher auch hier im Forum.

Ich frage mich weiters auch nach welchen Gesichtspunkten die Forenregeln ausgelegt werden. Spam wird quasi als Totsünde gesehen und es wird sofort gebannt (obwohl er sogar noch am ehesten einen Themenbezug hat) aber das hier nimmt man bereitwillig in Kauf?


----------



## UniMog (14 September 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Wäre ich Moderator hätte ich dich hier schon längst gesperrt und zwar  nicht wegen deiner politischen Ansichten, f?



Bist du aber nicht und wo ist denn meine politische Ansicht ??



norustnotrust schrieb:


> . Ich merke nur an, das hat damals schon Leute vom IRC Channel  vertrieben (weil dem "Unimog als op mal wieder die Nerven durchgingen")  und diesen Effekt hat es sicher auch hier im Forum.


 Was Du damit meinst ??? Keine Ahnung vielleicht kann man das mal näher erläutern !!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2015)

@NT,
Unimog und UnimogHeizer sind unterschiedliche Personen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das mit den Flüchten und Immigrihren waren wir Deutschen auch mal ganz groß.
> Als wir noch größtenteils von der Landwirtschaft in Deutschland gelebt haben, sind
> sehr viele in die USA Imigriert, da können wir ja hoffen das die nicht zurück geschickt
> werden.



Und was ist in den USA mit den Ureinwohnern passiert? Fast ausradiert und in Reservate eingepfercht. Nicht gerade die Traumvorstellung.

Das Beste ist ja wirklich Saudi-Arabien die Null Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, weil sie selber ihr Land nicht destabilisieren wollen, obwohl es zum gleichen Kulturkreis gehört.
Aber sie wollen Deutschland unterstützen, nämlich mit dem Bau von 200 Moscheen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## norustnotrust (14 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @NT,
> Unimog und UnimogHeizer sind unterschiedliche Personen.



Sorry aber ich führe darüber kein Tagebuch. Sollte ich dem Unimog in dem Bereich Unrecht tun dann nehme ich das vorbehaltlos zurück und entschuldige mich dafür. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt mein restlicher Kommentar davon unbeindruckt.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2015)

@ntnt

Wie du der Diskussion entnehmen kannst, teile ich nicht die Meinung von Unimog.

Hier allerdings von Schaden für Forum zu reden und Sperren zu fordern, finde ich mehr als übertrieben.
Es muss auch möglich sein kritische Ansichten und Meinungen jenseits des Mainstreams zu äussern.

Fruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja wirklich Saudi-Arabien die Null Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, weil sie selber ihr Land nicht destabilisieren wollen, obwohl es zum gleichen Kulturkreis gehört.
> Aber sie wollen Deutschland unterstützen, nämlich mit dem Bau von 200 Moscheen. Vielen Dank.



Wenn man sich mal näher mit der Rolle der Saudis beschäftigt, fragt man sich schon.
Viele der "Spnonsoren" des Terrors sitzen dort und gehören zu den angesehenen Familien.
Die Saudis sehen sich als Hüter des Glaubens, schliesslich liegt Mekka als größtes islam. Heiligtum in Saudi Arabien.
Doch was tut das saudische Königshaus?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2015)

Vor allem steckt Deutschland mit den diversen Waffenexporten in diese Länder auch mit tief drin. Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört, dass der dicke Gabriel dieses mittlerweile einschränken will, geschweige denn die Firmen und Aktionäre die daran verdient haben enteignet wurden um für die Flüchtlingskosten aufzukommen.

Deutschland ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut beraten, den Staat möglichst schnell in eine radikal laizistische Form umzuwandeln. 
D.h. komplette Trennung von Staat und Religion, Religion bleibt absolute Privatsache. Alle öffentlichen Kennzeichen von Religionen werden entfernt. Kirchliche Feiertage gegen solche austauschen, die unsere Gesellschaft wirklich weitergebracht haben, z.B. die Französische Revolution, was durchaus eines Gesamt-Europäischen Feiertages gerecht wäre.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Alle öffentlichen Kennzeichen von Religionen werden entfernt. Kirchliche Feiertage gegen solche austauschen, die unsere Gesellschaft wirklich weitergebracht haben, z.B. die Französische Revolution, was durchaus eines Gesamt-Europäischen Feiertages gerecht wäre.



Hmm das sind ja ganz radikale Ansichten 
Alle Lehrer werden dich dafür hassen ... Denk mal wieviel Ferien da wegfallen würden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmm das sind ja ganz radikale Ansichten



Fast so war es doch ursprünglich unter Atatürk in der Türkei, und ich glaube nicht dass es dem Land geschadet hat, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur entwickeln die sich unter Erdogan wieder zurück.
Solange jemand mich damit nicht belästigt kann er glauben an was er will. Nur dieses "ich habe den Längsten" Gehabe ist doch total lächerlich und dem 21sten Jahrhundert nicht würdig.
Unser Gott ist das heilige Geld, dem hat sich alles unterzuordnen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal näher mit der Rolle der Saudis beschäftigt, fragt man sich schon.
> Viele der "Spnonsoren" des Terrors sitzen dort und gehören zu den angesehenen Familien.
> Die Saudis sehen sich als Hüter des Glaubens, schliesslich liegt Mekka als größtes islam. Heiligtum in Saudi Arabien.
> Doch was tut das saudische Königshaus?



Kein Flüchtling will freiwillig nach Saudi-Arabien oder nach Osteuropa. Darum bemühen sich diese Länder auch nicht. Wäre ja auch peinlich wenn sie den Leuten Asyl anbieten würden und die würden dankend ablehnen und nach dem Zug nach München fragen  ....


----------



## UniMog (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kein Flüchtling will freiwillig nach Saudi-Arabien oder nach Osteuropa.



ist ja auch klar..... Da gibt es keine Sozialleistungen.... Doof sind die Jungs nicht.


----------



## bike (16 September 2015)

Jetzt habe ich den ganz Thread gelesen.
Zuerst habe ich mir gedacht: Was soll das.
Inzwischen habe ich mir meine Gedanken gemacht und da kamen mir einige Gedanken.
Hat nicht der griechische Außenminister gesagt, er ließe alle Flüchtlinge durch, wenn Deutschland auf die Auflagen wegen Rettungspaket besteht?
Hat nicht die Türkei darauf hingewiesen, dass wenn deren Vorgehen gegen die Kurden kritisiert wird, alle Flüchtlinge nach Europa durchgelassen werden?

Schön finde ich, wenn so viel "Hilfsbereitschaft" gegenüber illegal Eingereisten gezeigt wird.
Illegal daher, da im Schengenabkommen steht, dass Zuwanderer in dem Land sich registrieren lassen müssen in dem sie ankommen, wenn sie in der EU ankommen.
Über welche Grenze zu Syrien nach Deutschland kamen die Menschen?  
Unsere Bundesmutti möchte ihren Nachruf gestalten, daher sagt sie alle dürfen hier einreisen.
Hat sie den Vertrag von Lissabon nicht gelesen oder hat sie diese nur nicht verstanden?
Warum gibt es denn Verträge?  
Sie hat nichts wirklich erreicht und wird nach ihrem Abgang, hoffentlich bald, in dem Papierkorb der Geschichte verschwinden.

Hat Mutti gesagt:
Menschen aus Syrien dürfen bleiben?
Am Zoll in Frankfurt wurden mehr als 1000 syrische Blankoausweise in einer Sendung sichergestellt.
Wenn Übersetzer erklären, dass ca 25% der Syrer Arabisch mit marokanischem oder einem anderen Akzent sprechen. 
Was soll das uns sagen?  

Noch ein Hinweis auf Integration:
Mehr als 25% aller Straftaten werden von Menschen aus dem Ausland bzw Zuwanderer oder deren Nachkommen verübt.
Weniger als 8% verüben 25%, ist das gut?
Warum haben so viele der Einwanderer, auch wenn sie hier geboren sind, Probleme mit der Sprache?
Man kann die Leuchttürme vorzeigen, doch die Realität ist leider anders.
Ich empfehle Besuche in Berlin-Neuköln oder Duisburg Marxloh.

Und wegen "Hilfsbereitschaft" noch ein Wort:
Ich kenne viele Menschen, denen geht es dreckig doch diese werden nur als Schmarozer bezeichnet.
Wenn Alte oder andere sozial Schwache sich nichts zu Essen kaufen können, da deren Unterstützung bzw "Rente" zu klein ist, dann interessiert das scheinbar niemand.
Wo bleibt das die Solidarität?

Mensch in welchem Land leben wir?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2015)

Ich würde fast meinen das wir in spätestetens in einen halben Jahr von Merkel,
als Kanzlerin verabschieden können. Das wird Sie nicht überstehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde fast meinen das wir in spätestetens in einen halben Jahr von Merkel,
> als Kanzlerin verabschieden können. Das wird Sie nicht überstehen.




und dann ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2015)

Horst Schlämmer hätte vielleicht eine Chance.

Isch kandidiere ...


----------



## silverfreaky (16 September 2015)

Das sehe ich auch so wie der rostige Nagel.Zuviel schief gelaufen mit der Frau.

1.)geldverbrennung Bankenrettung 2010
2.)Haftungen beim ESM
3.)Spitzelaffäre bei der NASA
4.)Flüchtlingsstrom unkontrolliert einwandern lassen
5.)Energiewende

Wieso kommen die jetzt plötzlich in Heerscharen?Muddi:"All of you are welcome".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so wie der rostige Nagel.Zuviel schief gelaufen mit der Frau.
> 
> 1.)geldverbrennung Bankenrettung 2010
> 2.)Haftungen beim ESM
> ...




Ich wiederhole gerne meine Frage : und dann ?

OK.. meine Antwort :

 ...  dann kommt dieser Nixkönner und Dummschwätzer aus Bayern. Seehofer oder wie der heißt und der bringt dann bestimmt noch den Ramsauer mit.Na Mahlzeit .... Oder Schäuble.. muss das sein ? ..... oder glaubt ihr echt das es eine linke Mehrheit gibt ? Und wenn wer kommt dann ? Gabriel oder Steinmeier oder wer ?


----------



## silverfreaky (16 September 2015)

Ja Seehofer das ist ein Trittbrettfahrer, da gebe ich dir recht.Aber die AFD war zum Bsp. gegen die ganzen Bankenrettungen und auch für ein Einwanderungsgesetz.
Leider ist auch der Lucke ein Egozentriker.Aber Muddi hätte ich ihn allemal vorgezogen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ja Seehofer das ist ein Trittbrettfahrer, da gebe ich dir recht.Aber die AFD war zum Bsp. gegen die ganzen Bankenrettungen und auch für ein Einwanderungsgesetz.
> Leider ist auch der Lucke ein Egozentriker.Aber Muddi hätte ich ihn allemal vorgezogen.



Die AFD ist auch so richtig Mehrheits- und Regierungsfähig.....  da kannste auch gleich den Seehofer nehmen


----------



## UniMog (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die AFD ist auch so richtig Mehrheits- und Regierungsfähig.....  da kannste auch gleich den Seehofer nehmen



 Mehrheits- und Regierungsfähig alleine ist sowieso keiner.....Deshalb haben wir ja immer Koalitionen aus 1000 Farben....... und darum auch eine so schlechte Politik.... Zu viele _*Köche verderben den Brei*_.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2015)

Ich dachte es kocht nur Mutti ?!


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...  dann kommt dieser Nixkönner und Dummschwätzer aus Bayern. Seehofer oder wie der heißt und der bringt dann bestimmt noch den Ramsauer mit.Na Mahlzeit .... Oder Schäuble.. muss das sein ? ..... oder glaubt ihr echt das es eine linke Mehrheit gibt ? Und wenn wer kommt dann ? Gabriel oder Steinmeier oder wer ?



Mutti hat von Kohl sehr genau gelernt wie man sich an der Macht hält.
Die SPD hat schon immer ein Problem mit ihren eigenen Führungspersonen.
Bei den Grünen oder den Linken beginnen vor der Wahl wieder die Grundsatzdiskussionen und AfD oder Alfa sind eben keine Alternative.

Also wenn Mutti die Flüchtlingskrise auch nur einigermassen in Griff kriegt, dann bleibt uns diese Regierung noch lange erhalten.
Nur leider nicht aufgrund der Leistung sondern eben aufgrund der Schwäche der anderen.


----------



## bike (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...  dann kommt dieser Nixkönner und Dummschwätzer aus Bayern. Seehofer oder wie der heißt und der bringt dann bestimmt noch den Ramsauer mit.Na Mahlzeit .... Oder Schäuble.. muss das sein ? ..... oder glaubt ihr echt das es eine linke Mehrheit gibt ? Und wenn wer kommt dann ? Gabriel oder Steinmeier oder wer ?



Also was hat denn der Horst dir getan? 
Der hat immer oder leider? die selbe Richtung eingehalten und bleibt seiner bzw der Linie treu.
Franz-Josef ist ja nun schon hundert und kann nicht mehr gewählt werden.
Dass uns es gut geht ist das schlimm? Und wenn es Neid ist, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten.

Es ist echt Klasse, dass immer nur geschimpft wird, aber wo sind die Alternativen?

Um zurück auf den Titel zu kommen:
Wer entscheidet  wer willkommen ist?
Wenn wie hier in  der Nachbarschaft (bei meinem Häuschen im Osten) ein Dorf 140 Einwohner hat und 400 Asylanten dazugesteckt werden, ist da nicht klar, dass manche "NEIN" sagen und dagegen sind?

Wenn etwas bei euch im Job nicht klappt und etwas ändern müsst, könnt ihr sagen: Wir ändern nichts und jetzt erst recht das wird so beschlossen. ?


bike


----------



## UniMog (16 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mutti hat von Kohl sehr genau gelernt wie man sich an der Macht hält.
> Die SPD hat schon immer ein Problem mit ihren eigenen Führungspersonen.
> Bei den Grünen oder den Linken beginnen vor der Wahl wieder die Grundsatzdiskussionen und AfD oder Alfa sind eben keine Alternative.



Leider haben wir das Pech das uns nichts vernünftiges zur Wahl steht...... 
Deshalb braucht man auch nicht zur Wahl gegen weil immer die gleiche Scheisse an die Regierung kommt....... traurig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Leider haben wir das Pech das uns nichts vernünftiges zur Wahl steht......
> Deshalb braucht man auch nicht zur Wahl gegen weil immer die gleiche Scheisse an die Regierung kommt....... traurig



Ich sehe du beginnst zu verstehen ....


----------



## bike (16 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Leider haben wir das Pech das uns nichts vernünftiges zur Wahl steht......
> Deshalb braucht man auch nicht zur Wahl gegen weil immer die gleiche Scheisse an die Regierung kommt....... traurig



Meine Meinung dazu:
Engel , auch Erzengel haben im Himmel zu sein, aber auf der Erde klappt es nicht.
Und Stein ist zwar hart, aber nicht so echt attraktiv.
Also ich würde Herrn Kubicki wählen, wenn der den geistigen Dünnschiss von TTIP endlich ausgeschieden hat.

Es gibt Alternativen, doch muss man die auch wollen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2015)

Jetzt mal wieder zum Thema, was macht Mann wenn 
50.000 und mehr Menschen an der Tür klopfen und rufen
'Mama Merkel, Asyl'.
Das Grundgesetz ändern?

Der Orban wusste ganz genau, als er vor Grenzöffnung sagte:
'Das ist kein Europäisches Problem, sondern ein Deutsches Problem'

Er ist doch derjenige der Sie zu uns rüber treibt. Der mit seinen 
Grenzzaun und das Verhalten von zB England, das sind doch
diejenige die Europa zerstören. 

Die Politik weiß doch schon lange was da kommt. Merkel hat doch 
schon im Mai gesagt: 'Die Finanzkrise in Griechenland ist nichts,
im Vergleich der Flüchtlingskatastrophe, die vor der Tür steht'.

Ich teile Merkels Meinung 'Wir können das Schaffen', Erfahrung mit
fehlgeschlagener Intregrationspolitik haben wir genug gesammelt,
jetzt müssen wir es nur noch richtig machen. 

Das geht aber nicht mit Hetzen und Asylantrnheime anstecken.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2015)

Auf die nächsten Wahlen zu hoffen ist aber etwas spät. Die Frage ist, wer stoppt das Merkel jetzt?

Die anderen EU-Länder sagen doch (zu recht), wenn Deutschland die unbedingt haben will, dann sollen sie die auch bekommen. Als Politiker in Ungarn oder den anderen osteuropäischen Ländern würde ich wirklich gegenrechnen, ob ein Austritt aus der EU nicht sogar das geringere Übel wäre, wenn man dadurch keine "Flüchtlinge" mehr aufnehmen muss. 
Dank Merkel flüchten die Leute doch schon aus sicheren Staaten. Wie der eine Type der sich die Kauleiste hier auf Staatskosten reparieren lassen wollte, und es dabei ein kleines Unglück mit seinem Kind gab. Kann sich direkt das Merkel auf die Karte schreiben lassen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich teile Merkels Meinung 'Wir können das Schaffen', Erfahrung mit
> fehlgeschlagener Intregrationspolitik haben wir genug gesammelt,
> jetzt müssen wir es nur noch richtig machen.



So wie man es richtig machen müsste, wird man es aber dank unserer "Gutmenschen" nicht machen.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Youtube den Horst Lüning, mit seinem Whisky-Store Kanal. Die Idee die er dazu hatte, bzw. wie es wohl auch schon teilweise im Ausland abläuft (Singapur?) war in etwa so.

Erste Stufe ist ein Auffanglager für die Flüchtlinge in dem deutschl gelernt wird. 8 Stunden am Tag, volles Programm. Dann alle Nationalitäten gemischt, sodass diese verpflichtet sind sich untereinander auf deutsch zu unterhalten, weil das dann unter Umständen die einzige gemeinsame Sprache wird mit der sie sich unterhalten können. Es gibt alles was man zum Leben braucht, aber kein Taschengeld. Das wird für ein Jahr durchgezogen, dann gibt es eine Abschlussprüfung für Stufe zwei.

Stufe zwei ist Staatsbürgerkunde (natürlich alles auf deutsch), wo die Flüchtlinge lernen wie unser Staatswesen funktioniert, welche Gesetze es gibt, welche Rechte, welche Pflichten, wie suche ich mir Arbeit usw. Halt alles was man hier zum Leben benötigt. Danach wieder Abschlussprüfung, und dann gehts raus in die freie Wildbahn sozusagen.

Ich schätze mal, jedem dem es in seinem Ursprungsland doch nicht so schlecht ging, wird freiwillig gehen. Alle die das durchziehen, können hierbleiben, und bekommen auch die volle Unterstützung.

Wird aber nicht kommen, da sowas garantiert als "Nazi-Methode" gewertet wird. Bei uns gibt es dafür "Merkel-Methode", was bedeutet einfach alle reinlassen ohne einen Plan, einfach nichtstun. Und das geht in die Hose.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

Ich stimme Dir zu das die Sprache der Schlüssel zu allem ist. Wenn ich sehe wie viele junge Familien mit ihren Kindern nicht in Deutsch sprechen sondern in Russisch, Arabisch, Türkisch oder was weis ich sonst noch dann wird das über kurz oder lang zu einem Problem. >  Keine vernünftige Schulbildung, keine vernünftige Ausbildung > Sozialsystem.... Es können nicht alle Döner oder Obst verkaufen 

Das nächste Problem wird die 2. Welle sein. Bei uns im Ort gibt es 120 Flüchtlinge. Davon 95 Männer..... wenn die erst mal ihre Familien nachholen ....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem wird die 2. Welle sein. Bei uns im Ort gibt es 120 Flüchtlinge. Davon 95 Männer..... wenn die erst mal ihre Familien nachholen ....



Hab vor ein paar Tagen im DLF ein kurzes Interview mit einem jungen Flüchtling aus Syrien gehört. Man hat natürlich einen Studenten der englisch spricht ausgewählt. Der hat in Syrien gut gelebt. Sein Vater hat eine Schokoladenfabrik und macht noch was mit Textilien, er hat zu Hause ein eigenes Auto gehabt. Zumindest hat ihn die Familie als stärksten hier her geschickt, und er soll dann seine Familie nachholen.

Da kann ich nachvollziehen wenn H4ler hier sauer sind, denn wenn ich mal in den Genuss von H4 kommen sollte, muss ich die Hose runterlassen. Dann gibt es kein Angespartes mehr. Auch wenn ich hier vorher 30 Jahre für das Land geschuftet habe.


----------



## UniMog (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu das die Sprache der Schlüssel zu allem ist. Wenn ich sehe wie viele junge Familien mit ihren Kindern nicht in Deutsch sprechen sondern in Russisch, Arabisch, Türkisch oder was weis ich sonst noch dann wird das über kurz oder lang zu einem Problem. >  Keine vernünftige Schulbildung, keine vernünftige Ausbildung > Sozialsystem.... Es können nicht alle Döner oder Obst verkaufen
> 
> Das nächste Problem wird die 2. Welle sein. Bei uns im Ort gibt es 120 Flüchtlinge. Davon 95 Männer..... wenn die erst mal ihre Familien nachholen ....



100% Ack

genau das sage ich auch immer.... Die sprechen alle zu viel Ihre Muttersprache.....

einer von wenigen Vorteilen der Multkulti Nation USA... Dort sprechen alle Englisch und oft ab der 2ten und 3ten Generation nicht mehr die Sprache der Einwanderer.

Sowas ist hier leider undenkbar


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> 100% Ack
> 
> .....
> 
> ...... USA... Dort sprechen alle Englisch ......



Völliger Quatsch ..... viele Sprechen kein Englisch sondern  Spanisch oder Chinesisch.



paar Infos zum Spanischen  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanisch_in_den_Vereinigten_Staaten


----------



## bike (16 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> einer von wenigen Vorteilen der Multkulti Nation USA... Dort sprechen alle Englisch und oft ab der 2ten und 3ten Generation nicht mehr die Sprache der Einwanderer.



Warst du schon mal in usa?
Da leben viele Menschen, doch arbeiten tun nur die Hispanics oder andere Zugewanderte. 
Die Amis arbeiten nicht wirklich, die schaffen nur an, meine Erfahrung aus dem Land der "Hoffnung".
Wobei mir nicht klar ist was bzw wer ist ein Amerikaner.
Dort ist die Zuwanderung auch sehr erfolgreich. 
Es gibt dort die meisten Gefängnisplätze pro Einwohner.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal in usa?
> Da leben viele Menschen, doch arbeiten tun nur die Hispanics oder andere Zugewanderte.
> Die Amis arbeiten nicht wirklich, die schaffen nur an, meine Erfahrung aus dem Land der "Hoffnung".
> Wobei mir nicht klar ist was bzw wer ist ein Amerikaner.
> ...



Genau so ein Quatsch .... Ich war mal in Wisconsin und habe dort nicht mal Hispanics gesehen.  In der Firma in der ich war waren nur Ami's. Und die haben sehr wohl gearbeitet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2015)

Ja so ist das mit den Vorurteilen, nichts wird besser gepflegt.


----------



## UniMog (16 September 2015)

Jung Ihr habt echt keine Ahnung...... von 91-93 hab ich in den USA mehr gearbeitet als ich in Deutschland war....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2015)

Ja... Und ?


----------



## Blockmove (16 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch ..... viele Sprechen kein Englisch sondern  Spanisch oder Chinesisch.



Du darfst Deutsch nicht vergessen


----------



## silverfreaky (17 September 2015)

Ich denke man muss das Gesamte betrachten.Deutschland ist bekanntermaßen Exportweltmeister mit einer sehr hohen Verschuldungs und Haftungsquote.Viele vergessen das.Wir haben auch sehr hohe Handelsüberschüsse, die früher mit Gold gegengerechnet wurden und heute mit Papier.

Schaut man auf die Rohstoffwerte, die Beschäftigungszahlen und zum Bsp. den Baltic Dry Index gruselt es einem.Die Zahlen werden in keinster weise von der gleichgeschalteten Presse so wieder gegeben.Die USA stehen heute vor einer Zinswende.Wenn sie heute nichteinmal auf 0.5% erhöhen können, dürfte alles klar sein.

Was ich aber sagen wollte ist das selbst Gabriel sagte, wenn die Wirtschaft vollends nach unten kippt und wir kriegen keine Waren mehr los wird es in Deutschland Verteilungskämpfe geben, die sich keiner vorstellen kann.

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ungebremste Flüchtlingsströme aufzunehmen ist geradezu absurd.Ich empfehle daher mittelalterliche Bestrafung für die Raute.Teeren,Federn,Vierteilen.Die Reihenfolge ist allerdings einzuhalten.
Persönlich glaube ich das sie mit dem Satz "..dann ist das nicht mehr mein Deutschland", sich vom Acker macht.Vorher hat sie den Laden in den Sumpf gefahren und dann kommt danach"nach mir die Sintflut".Politiker halt.
 		 			 				:sb7:


----------



## silverfreaky (17 September 2015)

Der Westen steht für Papier,der Osten für Sachwerte.Mal schauen wer Recht hat.Man sollte alles silbrige zu den preisen mitnehmen.LOL!

http://www.silverdoctors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/1636981.gif


----------



## UniMog (17 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch ..... viele Sprechen kein Englisch sondern  Spanisch oder Chinesisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine nicht die Mexikaner die auch fast nur Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind.... Da will auch keiner die Sprache lernen weil er eigentlich eines Tages wieder abhauen will.... hatten unsere Gastarbeit eigentlich auch mal vor..
Ich meine den Rest der mal eingewandert ist aus Europa .... Von diesen Menschen spricht so gut wie keiner mehr die Sprache seiner Wurzeln oder bezeichnet sich als zB. Türke

Bei uns hier pflegen die Einwanderer aber Ihre Kultur mehr als eine neue Kultur anzunehmen.
Und wenn Du einen türkischstämmigen fragst dann bezeichnet er sich selbst als Türke und nicht als Deutsch selbst wenn er hier in 3 Generation geboren wurde.
Jeder Zugereiste spricht fließend seine Muttersprache und denkt nicht im Traum daran ev. eines Tages nur noch Deutsch zu sprechen..... 
Dann lieber unter sich hier in einer Parallelgesellschaft leben.

Aber ich weiß das ist natürlich völliger Quatsch.......... ist mir auch egal ....  :sc5:


----------



## V W (17 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl zu Deinem Quatsch :sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12::sm12:
> 
> -> "gerade mal eine Million" bezahlt die Leute doch aus Deiner Tasche oder bau ein Zeltlager in Deinem Garten.
> -> Und wer erzählt eigentlich diese dumme Scheiße das Deutschland "wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung hat"..... Haben wir keine Schulden mehr oder hast du die letzten Jahre verschlafen ???
> ...




Tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt dazu komme auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten aber ich war beruflich leider sehr eingespannt die letzten Tage.

Ich frage mich warum du beleidigend werden musst statt ordentlich zu diskutieren? Genau das Verhalten kennt man auch von einer anderen Gruppe von Menschen (die gerne braun tragen, keine Haare mehr haben und immer so ganz komisch grüßen indem sie den rechten Arm mit offener Hand nach oben vorstrecken).
Ich weiß sehr wohl wieviele Schulden Deutschland hat und brauche in der Hinsicht keine Belehrungen von dir. Aber Tatsache ist doch das wir einen Jahresüberschuß von 20 Milliarden haben und das beste was wir wahrscheinlich damit machen ist das wir 100 neue Flugzeuge oder Drohnen kaufen die dann nicht gebraucht werden. 
Ich rede auch nicht davon das wir jeden aufnehmen sollen der nach Deutschland rein will aber pauschal zu sagen alle Flüchtlinge sollen draußen bleiben ist auch nicht der richtige Weg. Es sollte eine Unterscheidung nach Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und Kriegsflüchtlingen bzw. Verfolgten gemacht werden. Außerdem stimme ich zu das es wahrscheinlich besser wäre die Situation der betroffenen Länder zu verbessern aber dasfür ist es jetzt aktuell doch zu spät.
Das Saudi Arabien keine Flüchtlinge aufnimmt ist zudem ein sehr dummes Argument weil bei einer solchen Disskussion niemand mehr irgendwelche Flüchtlinge aufnimmt weil jeder mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Das kann nicht funktionieren. Irgendwer sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und den ersten Schritt tun. Warum sollen das nicht mal ausnahmsweise wir sein?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## UniMog (17 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> die gerne braun tragen, keine Haare mehr haben und immer so ganz komisch grüßen indem sie den rechten Arm mit offener Hand nach oben vorstrecken



Eine andere Schallplatte habt ihr auch nicht ..... Immer wieder diese dumme 1945 Kacke..... 
Nenn mich Assi oder. Proll oder sonst was aber verschone mich mit diesem dummen Nazi-Gesülze. 

Und schreib nicht so als wenn wir in Deutschland nichts machen oder ausnahmsweise mal die ersten sind 
bei diesen Lügen und uns schlecht aussehen lassen geht mir echt das Messer in der Hose aus. :sw13:


----------



## JaJa (17 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> Das Saudi Arabien keine Flüchtlinge aufnimmt ist zudem ein sehr dummes Argument
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Nichts für ungut aber da fehlen mir die Worte


----------



## mariob (17 September 2015)

Hi,
@silverfreaky, bis auf die Bestrafung der Raute volles Einverständnis. Ich wäre eher für eine Sozialisierung derselben, z.B. Putzhilfe im Flüchtlingswohnheim unter denselben Bedingungen eines Hartzers der arbeiten will.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> Ich weiß sehr wohl wieviele Schulden Deutschland hat und brauche in der Hinsicht keine Belehrungen von dir. Aber Tatsache ist doch das wir einen Jahresüberschuß von 20 Milliarden haben und das beste was wir wahrscheinlich damit machen ist das wir 100 neue Flugzeuge oder Drohnen kaufen die dann nicht gebraucht werden.



Solange wir die Leute nicht zu uns ins Land holen, können wir meinetwegen 100 Milliarden da unten hinschicken. Dann sind wir vielleicht arm, aber es bleibt friedlich. Gleiches gilt für das immer wieder erwähnte Aussterben der Deutschen. Ja Hergott nochmal dann lass uns doch einfach aussterben, aber wenigstens in Frieden.
Aber sich darüber jetzt noch Gedanken zu machen ist zu spät, die Hütte brennt schon.


----------



## holgero (17 September 2015)

Ich glaube Deutschland wird gerade gespalten. Aber nicht durch Asylanten. Es ist die penetrante Ignoranz der Politik, der Justiz, der Medien…
gelogen, manipuliert, falsch dargestellt wird z.Z. schlimmer als in der Werbung.
Man muss doch nur die Glotze an machen und den Verstand einschalten.
Die Menschen merken sehr gut was läuft, auch wenn sie sich nicht unbedingt öffentlich äußern.
Ewig läuft so was nicht. Und auf ein Happy End sollte man auch nicht immer spekulieren.

Ich habe nichts gegen Menschen in Not – egal welcher Weltanschauung. Aber man darf sich auch nicht verarschen lassen!


----------



## silverfreaky (17 September 2015)

Wie ich bereits sagte das Finanzwesen schaut in den Abgrund.Nichteinmal läppische 0.5% kann die FED die Leit-Zinsen erhöhen.
Man hat wieder auf Dezember vertröstet.Wie die vielen Jahre zuvor.Mathematisch eine unendliche Reihe.Hoffentlich kommt kein Störfeuer.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> ...
> Das Saudi Arabien keine Flüchtlinge aufnimmt ist zudem ein sehr dummes Argument weil bei einer solchen Disskussion niemand mehr irgendwelche Flüchtlinge aufnimmt weil jeder mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Das kann nicht funktionieren. Irgendwer sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und den ersten Schritt tun.
> ...



Die Frage, warum die reichen Ölstaaten ihre Glaubensbrüder 
im Stich lassen, ist berechtigt. 

Die zweite Frage wäre, ob da überhaupt jemand hin will. Eine 
Freiheit, wie wir sie kennen, gibt es in diesen autoritären Staaten 
ja eher nicht.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort sogar welche, die in der Flüchtlingswelle 
die Chance zur Islamisierung Europas sehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2015)

Ottmar schrieb:


> ...
> Deutschland kann sich glücklich schätzen für den demografischen Wandel eine Lösung zu erhalten.
> Halbwegs intelligente Menschen, die es in Deutschland angeblich auch geben soll, erkennen das Potential.
> ...



Ich hielt mich bislang auch für einen halbwegs intelligenten 
Menschen, aber nach diesem Maßstab ist mein Ikuh wohl
negativ.

Oder hat hier jemand intelligent mit naiv verwechselt?


----------



## UniMog (17 September 2015)

Ja unsere Guten.... Schade das wir am Ende alle für so viel "Blindekuh" Spiele bezahlen müssen und die Gutmenschen die Suppe nicht alleine essen müssen die sie uns allen gekocht haben.


----------



## V W (17 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Eine andere Schallplatte habt ihr auch nicht ..... Immer wieder diese dumme 1945 Kacke.....
> Nenn mich Assi oder. Proll oder sonst was aber verschone mich mit diesem dummen Nazi-Gesülze.
> 
> Und schreib nicht so als wenn wir in Deutschland nichts machen oder ausnahmsweise mal die ersten sind
> bei diesen Lügen und uns schlecht aussehen lassen geht mir echt das Messer in der Hose aus. :sw13:



Wer ist denn "ihr" und "uns"? 
Ich habe meine Meinung zum Ausdruck gebracht und muss mich dafür nicht von dir anpöbbeln lassen. Wenn ich mir nur nach deinen Aussagen hier ein Bild von dir mache siehst du für mich tatsächlich nach einem Nationalsozialisten aus. Vielleicht nicht mit Glatze und Hakenkreuz am Hemd aber doch mit dem verinnerlichten Gedankengut. So ungefähr wie die Kommunalpolitiker der NDP im Osten. Die sagen auch immer das Deutschland und die dazugehörigen Werte mit allen Mitteln geschützt werden müssen.

@JaJa: Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann zitier auch den gesamten Satz. Und wenn dir die Worte fehlen dann dek halt erst nochmal nach bevor du schreibst. Dann fallen dir vielleicht doch noch ein paar mehr ein die auch eine sinnvolle Aussage ergeben.

Die Diskussion ist damit für mich beendet da ich sonst befürchte gänzlich auf das Niveau von UniMog abzusinken. Das möchte ich dann doch vermeiden. Außerdem bringt es nichts da unser beider Meinungen anscheinend zu verschieden sind.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## UniMog (17 September 2015)

Auf mein Niveau absinken... Ich schrei mich weg was für Spinner hier sind.
Vergleicht mich mit einem Nazi und beschwert sich über das Niveau.... Wo haben sie dich eigentlich rausgelassen du Lachnummer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hach es geht schon wieder los, versucht euch doch sachlich zu unterhalten
> oder schreibt mir eine PN wenn ich das Thema versenken soll.



Da ihr es ja anscheinend nicht hinbekommt, euch als Nazi und Spinner anpöbelt,
sehe ich euch nicht imstande sachlich zu Diskutieren. 

Eigentlich schade das Thema ist schon wichtig. 

Ich werde den Thread morgen Mittag versenken, wer noch etwas loswerden
möchte nur zu.


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2015)

Ich würde es nicht versenken .... Soviel anpöbeln war doch noch nicht also nicht übertreiben.
1x kurz *Ottmar*  und 1 x *V W* der Pausenclown..... Also für so ein emotionales Thema pöbeln unter 1%  


Sorry Nachtrag ... es fehlt noch *norustnotrust ... *Aber er war nur durch seine fehlende Konzentration in diese Situation gekommen. 
Ihm kann Vitasprint mit Nervenvitamin B12 noch helfen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde den Thread morgen Mittag versenken, wer noch etwas loswerden
> möchte nur zu.



Klar ist fraglich, ob jeder abstruse Gedanke der Nachwelt 
erhalten bleiben muss.

Aber:
Lasse denn Thread doch als Zeitzeugen stehen – in zehn
Jahren schauen wir dann gemeinsam, was wir aus Finanz-
krise, Flüchtlingswelle und Sozialstaat gemacht haben.


----------



## bike (18 September 2015)

Hat schon einmal bei dem Thema auch  an die Gewinner gedacht?
 Es gibt zwischen 30 und 50€ pro Nacht pro Person für eine Übernachtung.
Wenn ich nicht Angst vor den Braunen hätte, die haben hier in der Nähe schon gezündelt,  würde ich in mein Haus 40 Leute aufnehmen.
Das sind 40 Personen x 30€ x 30 tage = sehr viel.
Daran erkennt man, dass es auch für einige ein Bombengeschäft ist und die werden noch als "Gutmenschen" bezeichnet.
Haben eine Hotel oder Gasthof, der nicht gut läuft, warum wohl, und vermieten dann den Staat, der immer bezahlt, außer in Berlin mit den Hostelgutscheinen. 
Doch wer muss das am Ende bezahlen?

Ich will keinen Neid schüren, doch die Leute die alle und jeden hereinlassen, sollten dann ihren Beitrag freiwillig erhöhen und nicht auf die Kosten aller gutsein wollen.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da ihr es ja anscheinend nicht hinbekommt, euch als Nazi und Spinner anpöbelt,
> sehe ich euch nicht imstande sachlich zu Diskutieren.



Ich frag mich eigentlich auch, warum es bei solchen Themen immer zu Pöbeleien kommen muss.
Schaut man sich ähnlich lange Threats z.B. über Programmierstile (symbolisch <> absolut, Zugriff auf Instanz-DBs) an, geht es doch auch ohne Beschimpfung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht Angst vor den Braunen hätte, die haben hier in der Nähe schon gezündelt,  würde ich in mein Haus 40 Leute aufnehmen.






Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eigentlich auch, warum es bei solchen Themen immer zu Pöbeleien kommen muss



Genau deshalb.... weil immer die Angst vor "BRAUN" kommt aber beim "ISLAM" alle blind sind..... aber beide gleich beschissen in meinen Augen.
Wer beim Bike gezündelt hat ist mir auch egal aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die Ultra-Linken auch gerne zündeln um es den "Rechten" in die Schuhe zu schieben 
weil jeder weiß das alle Irren im Westen der Republik ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu denken an der Naziphobie leiden.

Die Extremen Linken, die Rechten und die Islamisten kann man alle in einen Sack stecken und sollte sie zum ersaufen in die Nordsee schmeißen.  
Mir geht das deshalb auf den Sack weil wir uns mit diesem Gutmenschen -/ und Moralapostel-Spielchen selber im Weg stehen und uns auch mal schnell verarschen lassen und das schon die letzten 70 Jahre.

Jeder aber auch wirklich jeder weiß wo unsere Schwäche liegt und nutzt uns und unsere Gesetze schamlos aus....... Das muß sich unbedingt ändern 
oder wir bekommen eines Tages eine Rechnung dafür die wir nicht mehr bezahlen können.


----------



## Rudi (18 September 2015)

V W schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich erst jetzt dazu komme auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten aber ich war beruflich leider sehr eingespannt die letzten Tage.
> Volker



Nimm Dir doch einige der neuen Fachkräfte mit auf die Baustelle. Wird bestimmt gefördert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht versenken .... Soviel anpöbeln war doch noch nicht also nicht übertreiben.
> 1x kurz *Ottmar*  und 1 x *V W* der Pausenclown..... Also für so ein emotionales Thema pöbeln unter 1%
> 
> 
> ...



Auch das ist anpöbeln, darum bleibt es dabei, weil sich der Tonfall nicht ändert.


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Mir geht das deshalb auf den Sack weil wir uns mit diesem Gutmenschen -/ und Moralapostel-Spielchen selber im Weg stehen und uns auch mal schnell verarschen lassen und das schon die letzten 70 Jahre.



Wenn jetzt die Abende länger werden, könntest du mal ein Buch zur Geschichte Deutschlands in die Hand nehmen.
Das was du als Spielchen bezeichnest gab es auch in Bezug 1848 oder der Weimarer Republik. Das Thema ist also älter als 70 Jahre.
Deutschland war mal das Land der Dichter und Denker. Und dazu gehört auch, dass man seine Gedanken äussern kann und nicht aufgrund einer Meinung verdammt wird.


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und dazu gehört auch, dass man seine Gedanken äussern kann und nicht aufgrund einer Meinung verdammt wird.



Ganz deiner Meinung BM..... und RN bitte spiel nicht immer so schnell löschen das ist auch Blödsinn


----------



## Markus (18 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da ihr es ja anscheinend nicht hinbekommt, euch als Nazi und Spinner anpöbelt,
> sehe ich euch nicht imstande sachlich zu Diskutieren.
> 
> Eigentlich schade das Thema ist schon wichtig.
> ...



Warum willst du ihn versenken?
Zugegeben - mir gefällt das Niveau hier drin auch nicht so richtig.
Aber derzeit wird in der Medienlandschaft so krass zensiert und manipuliert - da müssen wir nicht auch noch mitmachen.

Lass es doch bitte stehen, irgendwann versiegt das Interesse und dann wandert der Thread wie alle anderen nach hinten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2015)

Ok, lassen wir *noch* stehen, aber sobald jemand angemacht wird, 
versenke ich ihn ohne Vorwarnung. Jeder muss seinen Standpunkt äußern
können und eine eigene Meinung haben. Deshalb ist er kein Spinner oder 
ein Nazi.  

Zum anpöbeln zähle ich auch unverhältnismäßige Verwendung von Smilies, wie zb.  :sc3::sm12:.

Seine Missfallen kann man auch sachliche Argumentation vortragen.


----------



## Lebenslang (19 September 2015)

Was da gerade passiert nennt sich Landnahme und hat nichts mit dem wirklichen Zweck des Asylrechts zu tun.


----------



## bike (19 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Genau deshalb.... weil immer die Angst vor "BRAUN"  kommt aber beim "ISLAM" alle blind sind..... aber beide gleich  beschissen in meinen Augen.
> Wer beim Bike gezündelt hat ist mir auch egal aber man sollte auch nicht  vergessen das die Ultra-Linken auch gerne zündeln um es den "Rechten"  in die Schuhe zu schieben
> weil jeder weiß das alle Irren im Westen der Republik ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu denken an der Naziphobie leiden.
> 
> ...



Also wenn mir gesagt wird, von Braunen, wenn ich auf die Anfrage des  Ortsbürgermeisters ein ginge, würde dies mir und meinem Häuschen nicht  gut bekommen.
Ich weiß, da mir das persönlich gesagt wurde, wer sich mit dem Streichholz beschäftigen will / wird.  

Ich habe gegen keine politische Gesinnung etwas, solange es nicht in Gewalt ausartet.

Das  Problem mit der illegalen Einreise der Asylanten wird uns noch sehr  lange beschäftigen und vermutlich bis zu 10% Wachstum kosten.
Wer gibt mir denn ein "Begrüssungsgeld"? Ich kann Asyl sagen, schreiben und auch wie meinen Namen tanzen.
Und bevor ich Unterstützung bekomme muss ich nachweisen, dass ich es auch wirklich brauche.

Die neuen "Fachleute" sind wirklich so qualifiziert?
Es ist sehr seltsam, dass bei so vielen alle Papiere weg sind.
Das Geld für die Reise haben sie und Papiere, die nach meiner Meinung mindestens genauso wichtig sind, sind verschwunden?
Wenn wir den Führerschein verloren haben, müssen wir bei einer Kontrolle den Geldbeutel öffnen und für den neuen ebenso.
Die "Besucher" bekommen alles kostenlos, also auf Kosten aller, ist das wirklich fair?

@Blockmove:
Früher war Deutschland das Land der Dichter und Denker, heute ist es nicht ganz dicht und denkt auch nicht mehr.


bike


----------



## ducati (19 September 2015)

Da ja scheinbar eine aktuelle Lösung des Problems schwierig erscheint, wäre es ja mal interessant herauszufinden, was die Ursachen dieses überraschenden aktuellen "Flüchtlingsansturms" ist?

Der Krieg in Syrien läuft ja nun schon eine Weile, warum kommen gerade jetzt geballt so viele Flüchtlinge an? Das sieht doch eher nach einer zentralen Ursachen aus? Irgendein Land/Staat/Organisation/Mafia muss die doch aktuell in Busladungen Richtung Europa transportieren? Oder liegst am Wetter?

Oder war es wirklich ein schleichend ansteigender Prozess der aktuell nur von den Medien hochgebauscht wird?

Wie denkt Ihr darüber?

Gruß.


----------



## silverfreaky (19 September 2015)

Oder liegt es an den USA denen Deutschland zu stark wird?Die rein zufällig in der Ukraine einen Krieg vom Zaun gezettelt haben, um Deutschland nicht mit den Russen zusammenzubringen?Die Zauberformel heisst Rohstoffe+Technologie.
Mir macht keiner weiss das die Spionageaffäre bezüglich Merkel, die ganzen Kriege gegen die Ölländer Zufall sind.

Nicht das ich die zwei Dikatatoren Gadaffi und Saddam als Gutmenschen bezeichnen möchte.Aber ist es nicht seltsam das beide in einer edelmetallgedeckten Währung das Öl handeln wollten und somit den Pedrodallar ablösen wollten.

Der Schmierstoff des Weltgetriebes und der Dreh und Angelpunkt sind das Öl, auch wenns heute billig ist.Wer das mal kapiert hat dem wird einiges klarer.
Das Fracking war eines der letzten Karnikel das die Amis nach ihren vielen Ölkriegen aus dem Hut gezaubert haben um sich vor der dem Schuldenkollaps zu Retten.

Der Rest der Welt spielt leider mit.Wieso?Weil sie die verfluchten US-Bonds und Greenbacks in ihrer eigenen Bilanz drinn stehen haben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2015)

Für die USA läuft doch alles nach Plan, Mission "Fuck the EU" ist ein voller Erfolg.

Die wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen zwischen Russland und Deutschland sind den USA immer schon ein Dorn im Auge, das geben sie sogar ganz offiziell zu, siehe dieses Video von der Stratfor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5SjPLJOjqc

Dass Deutschland so blöde ist und bei der Ukraine-Geschichte dann doch so blind mitmacht, hätte sich wohl keiner träumen lassen. Es sind ja wirklich viele deutsche Firmen in Russland engagiert, da dürfte es zu starken Einbußen gekommen sein. Und es wurden meiner Meinung nach völlig unnötig die Beziehungen zu Russland verschlechtert. Den Putin muss man nur zu nehmen wissen. Die Russen sind ein stolzes Volk, man muss die Verhandlungen so führen damit dieser Stolz nicht beschädigt wird. Unser Ex-Kanzler Schröder wusste das.

Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt sagen, dass die Probleme in Syrien alle von außen kommen. Da können sich die Volksgruppen untereinander doch selber nicht leiden, und gehen sich gegenseitig sofort an die Gurgel. Das Land hat(te) ungefähr so viele Einwohner wie Bayern und Baden Württemberg zusammen, von der Fläche etwas größer. Gehen sich hier die Badener und die Schwaben an die Gurgel auch wenn sie sich nicht gerade lieb haben? Mir scheint die da sind wirklich komplett humorfrei.


----------



## silverfreaky (19 September 2015)

Weiss ich nicht bin zwar Badener aber nahe der schwäbischen Grenze.kenne somit beide kulturellen Eigenarten.
Habe aber bis jetzt keinen Schwaben totgeschlagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2015)

Mir scheint aber auch das die USA der Schlüssel ist. Wer weiß
wie stark die den Arabischen Frühling gefördert haben. 
Wer weiß wie stark die in der Ukraine den Umsturz unterstützt
haben, da scheinen die Intressen auch sehr groß zu sein.  

Russland kommen auf jedem Fall die Westlichen Länder zu nah
auf die Pelle. Deshalb hat sich Putin die Krim zurück geholt und
hält in Syrien die Stellung.  

Europa lässt sich auf jedem Fall von den Amis einseifen, ohne
das wir es merken, TTIP ist ja auch durch, jetzt können die Amis 
unsere Wirtschaft zwar nicht direkt verklagen und mit ihren eigenen
Richter, ihre Intressen durchsetzen. Aber Sie waren so Klug sich eine
Hintertür über Kanada einzubauen.
Da kann uns ein Geschäft mit Russland besser zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## silverfreaky (19 September 2015)

Ich halte es politisch für den Größten Fehler sich mit den kriegsgeilen und im Schuldensumpf verhafteten Amerikanern zu verbünden.
Putin dient auch heute noch als "schau mal der Russ steht vor der Tür".Nun haben in Russlen was die Demokratie und Korruption angelangt sicher noch Defizite.
Aber lieber Russland als die USA.Die merkelsche Dummheit dies nicht zu durchschauen ist mir das größte Rätsel.

Wenn die westliche Welt im Schuldensumpf versinkt werden die Russen mit einer nahezu Nullverschuldung immer noch auf "niedrigstem Niveau vom Lebensstandard" weiterexistieren können.

Die Gefahr geht nicht vom Russ aus sondern vom AMI.Warte mal ab welche Winkelzüge die noch unternehmen wenn ihnen der Schuldenberg um die Ohren knallt.
Solche Probleme können naturgemäß vom Ami nur noch mit krieg gelöst werden.


----------



## bike (19 September 2015)

Das Schlamassel haben doch die ehemaligen "Weltmächte" England und Franzland eingebrockt.
Die haben mit dem Lineal irgendwo Grenzen gezogen, als sie zu schwach wurden.
Und wenn Pudding die Lösung ist, kann ich mein Problem wiederbekommen?
Denn als Deutschland Schlesien ins Reich geholt hat, ging der 2. Weltkrieg los.
Wenn Pudding die Krim in sein? Reich holt, wird mit dem Zeigefinger gedroht.
So ist es eben.

Es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß, sondern viele Schattierungen.

Kann man Mutti nicht verklagen, da sie nationales und internationales Recht gebrochen hat?

Wenn ich lese, dass Russland der bessere Partner ist als der Westen, dann wünsche ich, dass sich die mal anschauen wie viele Menschen dort, wenn sie kritisch berichten, umgebracht wurden.
Dann besser riesige Schulden aber die Menschen leben.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (19 September 2015)

Ja dann nimm mal deine USA.Da gibt es noch die Todesstrafe.Wo eine handvoll Weisse(Geschworene) über das Leben eines Schwarzen bestimmen.
Und wieviel Elend und Morde haben die Amis in ihren Ölkriegen erzeugt?
Ziviltode in den Ölkriegen gelten bei den Amis als Sicherung des billigen Konsums.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2015)

Das sehe ich auch so, in Amerika wird sogar nachweislich gefoltert.
So Demokratisch wie Sie uns vormachen sind die garnicht, eher 
Nationalistisch geprägter Kapitalismus. 
Die setzen ihren Willen mit allen Winkelzügen durch. 
Merkel kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, von ihr ging nichts aus,
Sie reagiert nur, auf das was ihr oder uns andere aufzwingen. 

Das Sie zb die Grenzen aufgemacht hat, haben wir Ungarn zu
verdanken. Jetzt halten sich anderen EU Länder zurück, wenn
es darum geht Solidarität zu zeigen. Aber wenn Sie die Hand 
aufhalten stehen alle wieder in der ersten Reihe, mit dem Blick 
nach Deutschland.

Eigentlich sollte Deutschland ersteinmal alle Zahlungen, an die 
EU aussetzen, bis wir die Flüchtlinge in Arbeit und Brot haben.


----------



## mariob (19 September 2015)

Hi,
mal ein Link:
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/46/46033/1.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## waldy (19 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


> Es ist sehr seltsam, dass bei so vielen alle Papiere weg sind.


aber wirklich,
wenn ich brauche Reisen auf dem Welt - ich muss alle Papiere und Visum für bestimmte Länder machen.

Und in jede Asien Land ohne Papiere wird man Sofort in Haft gebracht.

Und bei uns in Europa - heute bei Grenze reicht nur eine Zauberwort - ich bin Flüchtlinge.

Vielleicht in Flughafen oder bei Grenz Kontrolle braucht man wirklich keine Papiere mehr. Eine Zauberhafte Wort - Flüchtlinge - und kann man vorbei durch grenze spaziergehen.

  Und dann Später, ups, in Deutschland sind ganze Mange von Terroristen aufgetaucht, wo kommen die her?

  Bei uns am Wochenende als Beispiel wurde Lebensmittel Geschäft am Abend mit Waffen überfallen.
  Polizei komm – aber zu spät.

  Wie meinen Sie, werden die so genannte Flüchtlinge  erst auf  mini Job arbeiten oder für Mindestens Lohn schwere Arbeit machen?
  Wo haben Sie solche Leute überhaupt gesehen?

  So wie ich habe schon gehört, neue so genannter Flüchtlinge  spaziergehen in Stadt mit teuerste Schuhe für ca. 300 eur und teuerste Handy ( von Deutschland das kann auch solche Handy nicht jede Leisten).

  Wie meinen Sie , was machet das ganze Masse – wenn die kriegen nicht , was hat Sie hier erwartet?
  Bequemte Leben und viel Geld.
  Klar, die gehen am Abend auf die Straße und warten auf eure Geldbeutel in der dunkelste Ecke.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2015)

Sag mal waldy, ist das jetzt Sozialneid?

Wenn ein Flüchtling gute Schuhe hat und ein Handy spricht es
unter Umständen dafür, das er vielleicht kein Wirtschaftsflüchtling
ist, sondern ein Kriegsflüchtling.

Ich bin mir auch sicher das Geschäfte schon früher mal überfallen 
worden sind. Aber jetzt auf einmal sind die Flüchtlinge Schuld.  

Vergess bitte nicht das du selber Imigrant bist, bevor du über andere urteilst.


----------



## waldy (19 September 2015)

> Sag mal waldy, ist das jetzt Sozialneid?


Nein.

  Nnur mich interessiert, warum für Kindergarten und Schule für unsere Nachwuchs – gibt’s kein Geld – und jetzt plötzlich sind 10 Milliarden stehen zur Verfügung?



> Vergess bitte nicht das du selber Imigrant bist, bevor du über andere urteilst.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]Und ich bin kein Immigrant – ich bin Aussiedler, wir haben Sprach Tests und   Deutsche Geschichte und Kultur mit Prüfung wurden getestet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Und wir haben in Kasachstan mit ganze Dörfer als Deutsche Gemeinschaft und Deutsche Kultur und Tradition ganze Leben gewohnt[/FONT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2015)

Tja damit hast du definiert das du ein Imigrant bist, ist ja nichts verwerfliches dran. 



> Seit dem Mikrozensus 2005 unterscheiden die Statistischen Landesämter und das Statistische Bundesamt zwischen der Bevölkerung mit Migrationshintergrund und der Bevölkerung ohne Migrationshintergrung.[1] Diese Unterscheidung erfolgt durch eine indirekte Ermittlung von Daten zum Migrationshintergrund. Grundlage dafür ist eine Änderung des Mikrozensusgesetzes von 2004, das die Aufnahme von Fragen zur Feststellung des Migrationshintergrundes in den Befragungen 2005 bis 2012 vorsieht. Konkret werden Angaben zur Zuwanderung, Staatsangehörigkeit und Einwanderung des jeweiligen Befragten sowie dessen Eltern erfragt. Als Personen mit Migrationshintergrund (im weiteren Sinn) definiert werden „alle nach 1949 auf das heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Zugewanderten, sowie alle in Deutschland geborenen Ausländer und alle in Deutschland als Deutsche Geborenen mit zumindest einem nach 1949 zugewanderten oder als Ausländer in Deutschland geborenen Elternteil“.Die zwecks Vergleichbarkeit im Zeitverlauf ebenfalls verwendete Definition von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund im engeren Sinn ist dieselbe, außer dass diese Definition von Geburt an deutsche Zuwandererkinder, die nicht mehr bei den Eltern oder einem Elternteil wohnen, nicht mit einschließt.
> 
> Definitionsgemäß gehören auch Spätaussiedler und deren Kinder zu den Personen mit Migrationshintergrund. Diese Personen müssen keine eigene Migrationserfahrung haben. In Deutschland reicht eine Migrationserfahrung eines Elternteil aus, um als Person mit Migrationshintergrund klassifiziert zu werden, während beispielsweise in Österreich eime Migrationserfahrung beider Elternteile erforderlich ist.



Die 10 Milliarden werden ziemlich sicher neue Schulden sein.


----------



## UniMog (20 September 2015)

Die ganze Welt erkennt die Wahrheit, nur das Deutsche Volk läuft lachend in die Kreissäge! 
Die gegenwärtige Politik von Merkel und ihrer Regierung ist dermaßen abstrus, dass man der deutschen Regierungsriege mittlerweile weltweit eine irreparable psychische Schädigung attestiert. 

Merkel sorgt mit ihrem Verhalten selbst im einwanderungsfreundlichen Kanada für Kopfschütteln und blankes Entsetzen. 
In einer Sondersendung spricht man bereits vom “Selbstmord des deutschen Volkes” und diskutiert den “Abschiedsbrief der Deutschen”, den Merkel durch ihr unverantwortliches Handeln schon “unterschrieben” hat.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iUK9QgkYJI&feature=player_embedded

Unglaublich......... aber weiter träumen Jungs..


----------



## bike (20 September 2015)

Sozialneid?
Also allein das Wort ist doch Mist.
Wer tausende von Dollar hat, um nach Deutschland zu kommen, warum soll der Deutsche Steuerzahler "Taschengeld" verschenken?

Als 1492 Amiland entdeckt wurde, hat der Chef der Expedition seinem König in Europa gemeldet:
Dieses Land ist für die menschliche Besiedlung nicht geeignet. 
Aber  vor Pudding habe ich mehr Angst als vor Barrack, der ist weit weg über  dem Teich und seit Vietnam wissen wir, die können keinen Kriege  gewinnen.

Wegen den 10 Mrd. ist es eben so:
Nehmt denen, die nicht Asyl sagen können und gebt denen, die schon Geld haben.
Also ich habe keine 10 000 Dollar um zu verreisen.
Und zu den Kosten von 10 Mrd. kommen noch ca 5 Mrd dazu, damit wir genug Gefängnis bauen können. 


bike


----------



## bike (20 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Merkel sorgt mit ihrem Verhalten selbst im einwanderungsfreundlichen Kanada für Kopfschütteln und blankes Entsetzen.



Übe doch Nachsicht, sie hat es nicht gelernt und wollte mit diesem Schritt, dass ihr Namen in der Geschichte als "große" Politikerin wegen der illegalen Einwanderung genannt wird.
Sie ist und bleibt nur Kohls Mädchen, das ist der größte Fehler, den Kohl gemacht hat.
Man muss nicht jeden Einwanderer zur Ministerin machen.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

Die Kollateralschäden die diese Frau hinterlässt, sind nicht mehr bezifferbar.Die Verschuldung durch Haftungen,Targetsalden und Bankenrettungen sind bar jeder Vorstellungskraft.

Zweifellos wurden wir noch nie so schlecht regiert.Das sie sich als Ami-Vasall gebärden tut ist aber ihr größter Fehler.Sie hat nicht durchschaut das Bespitzelung der NASA und die Angst der Amerikaner das Russland und Deutschland sich verbünden zu wollen, zusammen gehören.

Amerika hat in der Ukraine einen Konflikt heraufbeschworen und Deutschland vor die Wahl gestellt Partei zu ergreifen.Was mit den Ukrainern passiert ist den Amerikanern egal.Hauptsache Hochtechnologie und Rohstoffe verbinden sich nicht.Das zeitlich auch noch Fräcking dazu gesellt hat um die Russen zu Schwächen die ja zu einem Großteil vom Ölexport abhängen, zeigt alles.

Wie man so dumm sein kann und dieses Spiel nicht durchschaut, erschliesst sich mir nicht.Es ist ein Kinder-Puzzle ab 6 Jahren.
Auch jetzt wieder verbreiten die USA ihre Ammenmärchen das die Wirtschaft brummt.In fast 10 Jahr sind sie nicht in der Lage den Zinssatz um 0,125% zu erhöhen.Ein lächerlicher Betrag.Allerdings nicht bei 18 Billionen Schulden.Die Arbeitslosenstatistik ist samt und sonders gefälscht.Bei uns zwar auch aber noch harmlos gegen das was die Bringen.

Die Menschen die nicht mehr suchen und aufgegeben haben, zählt man nicht mehr.Die wo Arbeiten zählt man 3 fach, weil ja jeder 3 Jobs hat.
Ich habe es erst nicht geglaubt, aber die Datenerhebung erfolgt telefonisch.(LOL!)
Manche gehen von einer echten Arbeitslosenzahl von bis zu* 25%* aus.Die Zahl der Suppenküchenempfänger liegt bei 45 Millionen.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2015)

Warum, unterstellt man der Merkel eigentlich permanent, das Sie etwas nicht durchschauen würde.
Versteh ich nicht ... ich bin nicht zuletzt aufgrund solcher Videos von http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/78814-willkommen-deutschland-post596523.html#post596523 sehr wohl der Meinung das Angie sehr genau weiß, was Sie tut, und Sie weiß auch ganz genau warum, und vor allem in wessen Auftrag Sie das tut.

Hier ein Psychoanalyse von Angie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtoX2rdB4yQ

Das mit dem unterstellen das Angie ganz einfach dämlich ist, ist genau so intelligent, wie ein Massenmörder der Freikommt weil er eine schwere Kindheit hatte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

Wenn sie es absichtlich macht, nennt man das Hochverrat.Was darauf steht brauche ich nicht zu erklären.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Wenn sie es absichtlich macht, nennt man das Hochverrat.Was darauf steht brauche ich nicht zu erklären.


... Endlich hast du es begriffen ...
Dabei gibt es jetzt nur noch ein Problemchen:
Um solch ein vergehen zu ahnden, bräuchte man einen, auch in diesen Punkten funktionierenden Rechtsstaat.
Aber es ist ja noch schlimmer:
Merkel weiß es, jeder halbwegs normaldenkende Mensch weiß es, nur an der Wahlurne, der faktisch einzigen Möglichkeit des einzelnen das mittelbar zu ändern, hat es 0 Auswirkung.

Ganz konkretes Beispiel:
Herr Schröder hat hochoffiziell, und höchstpersönlich zugegeben im Kosovo-Krieg Völkerrecht gebrochen zu haben, 
wusste damals auch schon jeder der mit dem Thema befasst war.
Spannender ist jetzt aber die Frage, warum sich nicht ein, von mir aus auch Karrieregeiler, Staatsanwalt gefunden hat, der dahingehend konkret ermittelt.
Wenn dann ein Gericht einen Freispruch formuliert, dann soll das halt so sein, aber es wurde ja noch nicht mal Anklage erhoben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> ... Endlich hast du es begriffen ...
> Dabei gibt es jetzt nur noch ein Problemchen:
> Um solch ein vergehen zu ahnden, bräuchte man einen, auch in diesen Punkten funktionierenden Rechtsstaat.
> Aber es ist ja noch schlimmer:
> ...




Und die Vasallentreue leitest du aus Ihrer Machtgeilheit ab?


----------



## MSB (20 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Und die Vasallentreue leitest du aus Ihrer Machtgeilheit ab?


Auch, 
aber noch mehr aus einer tiefen innneren Überzeugung ihrerseits, das die USA schon wissen was gut ist.
Im Prinzip also die Bestbesetzung aus Amerikanischer Sicht, weil die anderen machten das ja meistens ehr nur auf erpresserische Art und Weise, 
das wäre dann der "tributpflichtige Vasall".

Sie hat im Prinzip im Osten gelernt das alles aus dem Westen "toll" und alles aus dem Osten "Totalitär" ist.

Dazu kommt dann noch, siehe dieses Interview von Unimog, das Deutschland, bzw. das Deutsche Volk, 
aufgrund der unendlichen Schuld, sowieso die Daseinsberechtigung verspielt hat ... recht viel mehr sagt das unterm Strich nicht aus.


Aber nochmal,
das ganze hatte noch nicht mal an der Wahlurne auch nur irgendeine Auswirkung.
Wenn man auch nur noch ein Fünkchen an die Demokratie glaubt, dann doch eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

Von den Naziverbrechern lebt wohl keiner mehr.Oder verklagen wir jetzt die Portugiessen und Spanier, weil sie mal bei den Inkas eingefallen sind.
Das ist ein Blödsinn der mir den Kamm geschwillen lässt.


----------



## bike (20 September 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Warum, unterstellt man der Merkel eigentlich permanent, das Sie etwas nicht durchschauen würde.



Sie sieht nur, dass sie in der Geschichte untergeht und versucht sich jetzt zu profilieren.
Ich bin heilfroh und danke Gott, dass sie sich nicht vermehrt hat.
Und wegen Demokratie:
Jeder unter 60 wird noch erleben, dass unserer Vergangenheit zurück kehrt, da die Alternativen verschwinden.

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, aber gibt es eine echte Alternative?


bike


----------



## bike (20 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Von den Naziverbrechern lebt wohl keiner mehr.Oder verklagen wir jetzt die Portugiessen und Spanier, weil sie mal bei den Inkas eingefallen sind.
> Das ist ein Blödsinn der mir den Kamm geschwillen lässt.



Vergiss die Kreuzritter nicht.
Bringt es etwas zu dem Thema, wenn du so pauschalierst?
So echte Argumente sind da meist hilfreicher, versuch es doch einmal damit.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

Natürlich ist es so.Erinnere dich mal an die Griechenlandhilfe.Da wurden wir von den Griechen als Nazis beschimpft.
Diese Keule vom bösen Deutschen führt jedesmal wieder dazu das Politiker Fehlentscheidungen treffen.

Ich würde sogar behaupten das dies ein Grund war wieso Merkel so reagiert hat, wo sie alle willkommen hies.
-->Die Angst vor der Nazi-Keule.Den Punkt unterschätzt du gewaltig.


----------



## Lebenslang (20 September 2015)

So, jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Stoiber bestätigt gerade das es deutlich mehr als 1 Mio Flüchtlinge sein werden die in 2015 nach Deutschland kommen und Schäuble lehnt die geplanten Steuersenkungen aufgrund der auf uns zu kommenden Kosten für Integration etc. ab.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldy (20 September 2015)

> So, jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Stoiber bestätigt gerade das es  deutlich mehr als 1 Mio Flüchtlinge sein werden die in 2015 nach  Deutschland kommen und Schäuble lehnt die geplanten Steuersenkungen  aufgrund der auf uns zu kommenden Kosten für Integration etc. ab.




Und das ist nur Anfang,
wenn ich lese so schon was, dann ...


> http://www.express.de/bonn/kommunen...ige-familie-aus-ihrem-haus,2860,30882436.html
> *
> Stadt wirft achtköpfige Familie aus ihrem Haus*
> 
> Niederkassel –    Die Hejhals steghen unter Schock: An Pfingsten  flatterte ihnen ohne Vorwarnung die Kündigung ins Haus! Jetzt muss die  achtköpfige Großfamilie sich schnellstens eine neue Bleibe suchen. Ihr  Vermieter, die Stadt Niederkassel, kündigte wegen Eigenbedarf: Sie will  25 Flüchtlinge in dem Haus unterbringen.






> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...ylanten-aus-ihren-wohnungen-geschmissen-.html
> 
> [h=1]Jetzt werden Mieter wegen Asylanten aus ihren Wohnungen geschmissen![/h]


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 September 2015)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Stoiber bestätigt gerade das es deutlich mehr als 1 Mio Flüchtlinge sein werden die in 2015 nach Deutschland kommen und Schäuble lehnt die geplanten Steuersenkungen aufgrund der auf uns zu kommenden Kosten für Integration etc. ab.


Ist doch gut dass noch mehr kommen. Wir haben Fachkräftemangel und ein demografisches Problem, das wird unsere Wirtschaft noch mehr stärken. Und kulturell hat Deutschland auch nichts zu bieten, also her mit den Kulturbereicherern.


----------



## silverfreaky (20 September 2015)

Wir rasen gerade mit Volldampf ins Elend.Weiter so.Deutschland schafft sich ab.


----------



## vollmi (20 September 2015)

waldy schrieb:


> Und das ist nur Anfang,
> wenn ich lese so schon was, dann ...



LoL. Noch vor nem Jahr hätte man über die Harzer geschimpft oder wieso jemand der nicht genügend Geld hat, acht Kinder zeugt und dann vom Staat verlangt mit Unterkunft versorgt zu werden die er auch bezahlen kann.

Auf einmal sind die Harzer (welchen man vorher nichtmal die Butter aufem Brot gegönnt hat) dann aber wieder gut genug um gegen Flüchtlingspolitik zu wettern.

mfG René


----------



## MSB (20 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Da wurden wir von den Griechen als Nazis beschimpft.


Aber auch hier liegt wieder eine Verwechslung vor, zwischen etwas "Meinen" und etwas "Benutzen".
Und nun ja, einen mittelschwer diktatorischen Ansatz kann man der Troika-Politik ja durchaus objektiv bescheinigen.
Aber es ist ja nicht so, das dieser Vergleich den Griechen irgendwas gebracht hätte, da steht Mutti natürlich drüber.

Nun ja, seis drum, prinzipiell vertrete ich im Moment die Auffassung, das es hier um ein erheblich größeres und vielschichtigereres Strategisches Ziel geht.
Die Flüchtlinge ihrerseits als ganzes sind auch nur eine Waffe, entweder gegen Europa, hier dann halt eine Art Selbstmord, oder gegen den nahen Osten sowie Afrika, 
denen damit einfach relativ viele qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte entzogen werden.
Evtl. auch nicht XOR sondern AND, weil zu ein paar Prozent wirklich qualifizierten, 
natürlich auch viele Terroristen, Analphabeten und sonstige Menschen kommen,
die wir wenigstens in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht nicht brauchen können, und bei denen wirkliche Integration, 
was früher oder später dann auch einen halbwegs sicheren Arbeitsplatz bedeutet bei denen eher scheitern wird.

Noch mehr aber denke ich, das die Flüchtlingsströme im Moment und wohl auch in den kommenden Jahren im wesentlichen eine äußerst effektive Ablenkung für irgendwas sein sollen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Noch mehr aber denke ich, das die Flüchtlingsströme im Moment und wohl auch in den kommenden Jahren im wesentlichen eine äußerst effektive Ablenkung für irgendwas sein sollen.



Das glaube ich auch, irgendwann ist wieder Bundestagswahl, das bekommen
wir garnicht mit und alles bleibt beim alten


----------



## UniMog (20 September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auf einmal sind die Harzer (welchen man vorher nichtmal die Butter aufem Brot gegönnt hat) dann aber wieder gut genug um gegen Flüchtlingspolitik zu wettern.
> 
> mfG René



wenn wir eine Flüchtlingspolitik hätten..... Die haben wir aber nicht.... Das ist alles ein Schnellschuss.

und bei diesen Fragen sollte man eine Abstimmung wie bei euch in der Schweiz machen und sich nicht einfach über geltende EU- Gesetze hinweg setzen und einfach alle durchwinken

Und beim Harzer geht es nicht um die Butter auf dem Brot sondern eher darum das Harz 4 nicht zu einer Lebenseinstellung wird was leider immer mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## bike (22 September 2015)

Ist es nicht schön, dass 800 "Zugereiste" aus einem Aufnahmelager abgehauen sind, damit sie nicht registriert werden?
Weniger Arbeit für die Bürokratie.
Und das Beste: Niemand weiß wer hier eingereist ist.
Passt in das System von Mutti: Wir schaffen es.
Und es kommen nur Menschen aus Kriegsgebieten.
Wir warten gern auf Salafisten, wir haben ja noch? Zeit.

Zu den Lobeshymnen auf Herrn Pudding:
Der hat in der KGB Schule gelernt, wie man Menschen manipuliert und verdummt.
Und das funktioniert, leider.
In keinem anderen Land werden so viele Journalisten und Politiker erschossen wie in Russland.
Ist das richtig und gut?
Es gibt zwischen schwarz und weiß noch viele Schattierungen.


bike


----------



## Rudi (22 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Zu den Lobeshymnen auf Herrn Pudding:
> Der hat in der KGB Schule gelernt, wie man Menschen manipuliert und verdummt.
> Und das funktioniert, leider.
> In keinem anderen Land werden so viele Journalisten und Politiker erschossen wie in Russland.
> ...



Was willst Du mit diesen Aussagen erreichen. Soll der gewählte Präsident weg und das nächste Land im Caos versinken ?


----------



## MSB (22 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Land werden so viele Journalisten und Politiker erschossen wie in Russland.


Das erklärt natürlich schlagartig,  warum Presse und Politik so eine Panik diesbezüglich schieben. 

Nach deiner Definition bezüglich schwarz und weiß:
Würde ich auf dunkelschwarz bis finsterdunkelschwarz einschränken wollen.


----------



## UniMog (22 September 2015)

Da ich ein großer Fan von Herrn Popp bin....
Ist zwar aus 2013 passt aber immer noch gut zu dem was in Deutschland, im TV und bei der Presse läuft.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Jw03152TE

mehr auch unter 

http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/


----------



## UniMog (22 September 2015)

Das ist auch mal eine sehr interessante Aussage vom  US-Think-Tank-Chef

https://vk.com/video?gid=86775514&z=video-86775514_171089854


----------



## bike (22 September 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit diesen Aussagen erreichen. Soll der gewählte Präsident weg und das nächste Land im Caos versinken ?



Der Herr Pudding, ist der demokratisch gewählt?
Als er nicht mehr gewählt werden konnte, wegen der Verfassung,  wurde eben hin und her geschoben.
Ist das richtig?

Und ein Forum, selbst so wie dieses hier, ist in Russland nicht möglich.

Mir geht es darum, dass dieser KGB Spion nicht als Heiliger dasteht.
Denn was in Russland geschieht ist Mist.
Es gibt eine Elite, die hat so viel Geld, das nicht gerecht verdient werden konnte.
Und dieser Herr KGB hat fleißig im Nahenosten mitgemischt, damit alles zusammenfällt.
Und ein Ergebnis sind eben auch die vielen Asylanten.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (22 September 2015)

Es scheint das wir auf eine Katastrophenhaussee zulaufen.Ähnlich wie in den 20 Jahren wird die drohende Deflation mit Geldmengen bis zur nächsten Galaxie zugedeckt werden.

In einer hyperinflationären Phase endet dann das Schuldgeldsystem und alle Vermögen sind weg.Die Schulden naturlich auch.Auf zur nächsten Währung.
Es kann noch dauern.Mann sollte sich allerdings vorbereiten.Alles papier wird verbrennen.


----------



## Rudi (22 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass dieser KGB Spion nicht als Heiliger dasteht.
> Denn was in Russland geschieht ist Mist.
> Es gibt eine Elite, die hat so viel Geld, das nicht gerecht verdient werden konnte.
> 
> bike



Woher kennst Du Russland ?
Teilweise hast Du recht. Was ist in Deutschland anders ?


----------



## MSB (22 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Der Herr Pudding, ist der demokratisch gewählt?
> Als er nicht mehr gewählt werden konnte, wegen der Verfassung,  wurde eben hin und her geschoben.
> Ist das richtig?


Leider gibt es sowas in D schon prinzipiell nicht, unter anderem aus dem Grund ist die Merkel wohl nur biologisch oder illegal lösbar.



bike schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Elite, die hat so viel Geld, das nicht gerecht verdient werden konnte.


Diese Behauptung müsse man ein wenig relativieren:
Das reichste zehntel hat:
D: 62%
USA: 75%
RU: 85%
Womit diese einzelnen zu dem Geld gekommen sind, will ich im einzelnen lieber gar nicht soooo genau wissen, über Gerechtigkeit in dem Zusammenhang noch viel weniger.



bike schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass dieser KGB Spion nicht als Heiliger dasteht.


Das er kein Heiliger ist, ist imho absolut unstrittig.
Jedoch sind es Mutti, I Can, Blär und Co. ebenso wenig, und das ist der entscheidendere Punkt daran.
Die Namen mögen wechseln, der Sumpf bleibt im wesentlichen Identisch.
Daraus folgt, es ist wie überall im Geschäftsleben, man muss das gegenüber nicht lieben, 
aber die Strategische Ausrichtung, gewissermaßen das Ziel muss passen, dann kann man professionell miteinander arbeiten.
Und vom Ziel her betrachtet wäre eine wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit mit Russland, 
als vergleichbarer Gegenpol zu China auf der einen, und USA/Kanada auf der anderen,
wohl strategisch erheblich besser als dieses permanente Schielen nur in eine Richtung.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 September 2015)

Ich halte ein Zusammentun mit den Russen auch für sinnvoller, wie mit den Amerikanern.Die Leben doch schon seit Uhrzeiten mit der Druckerpresse auf Kosten von dem Rest der Welt.
Putin ist sicher kein Heiliger, aber intelligenzmässig jedem Deutschen Politiker um Äonen vorraus.
Merkel ist so ziemlich in allen Punkten auf dem falschen Dampfer.


----------



## bike (23 September 2015)

Also ich gebe auf.
Pudding hat die Krim besetzt(hatten wir das nicht vor 76 Jahre in Schlesien versucht und was wurde daraus?) 
Der KGB Agent schickt Waffen nach Syrien und in die Ukraine, damit mit diesen Menschen getötet werden.
Die Amis sind kein Cent besser, aber Boris Nemzow hätte im Westen noch ein Leben und würde jetzt nicht von den Würmern gefressen.

Das Problem Naher Osten ist von den ehemaligen "Großmächten" verursacht worden.
England und Franzland haben versagt, als sie mit dem Lineal Grenzen gezogen haben, doch wer badet das jetzt aus?

Auch Herr Wiese hat inzwischen bestätigt:
Die Asylanten von heute sind seine Kunden von Morgen.

Also wenn man im Osten unseres Landes über Russland und der Besetzung spricht, kommen wenig gute Aussagen.

Warum soll eine Wirtschaft nicht lokal funktionieren?
Muss alles und jedes weltweit vernetzt sein?
Es gibt kein unbegrenztes Wachstum und sollen wir warten bis die Welt knallt?

Asylanten sind das Ergebnis von dem Mist der weltweit gebaut wird.
Weiterlaufen wie zur Zeit oder gegensteuern und es besser machen?
Pershing und Doppelbeschluss heute? 
Zustimmung und Ruhe, bei uns damals Demo und ziviler Ungehorsam.
Wir wollten noch gestalten, doch heute? 
Nur noch Smartphone und VW.


bike


----------



## Rudi (23 September 2015)

Wenn Putin nicht so besonnen auf alle Provokationen reagiert hätte könnten wir uns hier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr streiten.
Ich weis ja nicht was man euch in der Schule vom bösen Russen erzählt hat.


----------



## MSB (23 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Pudding hat die Krim besetzt(hatten wir das nicht vor 76 Jahre in Schlesien versucht und was wurde daraus?)


Stimmt, allerdings hätte die Geschichte hier auch enden können, ohne das sich die EU da ernsthaft eingemischt hätte.
Vom Verhältnis her ist das in etwa so, wie wenn man Deutschland anklagt die Tätäräh anno 89 besetz zu haben.



bike schrieb:


> Der KGB Agent schickt Waffen nach Syrien und in die Ukraine, damit mit diesen Menschen getötet werden.


Speziell nach Syrien hat D doch auch tonnenweise Waffen, Know-How, Überwachungsgerät geschickt.
P.S. http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/einsatz-in-syrien-aufklaerungsstunde-in-moskau-1.2657667

In die Ukraine, zu einer noch sehr höflich gesprochen offen rechten (und zwar im Sinne unserer Vergangenheit), hat die EU auch etliche Milliardchen geschoben.
Und egal wie, zur Entspannung hat das alles sicherlich nicht beigetragen.
Hör dir halt einfach mal an, wie z.B. Kujat sowie Krone-Schmalz die Sachen beurteilen.



bike schrieb:


> Die Amis sind kein Cent besser, aber Boris Nemzow hätte im Westen noch ein Leben und würde jetzt nicht von den Würmern gefressen.


Mit den Würmern geht der Punkt an dich, aber eigentlich ist es für die russische Demokratie von außen betrachtet sogar positiv:
Die haben scheinbar noch so viel "Angst" vor der Oposition bzw. politischen Gegnern, das die die noch so beseitigen lassen müssen.
In D wurde die Opposition ja spätestens seit der Wiedervereinigung abgeschafft, in Amerika hat es sowas, dank 2 Parteien System, quasi noch nie gegeben.
Die SPD hat mit der Agenda 2010 ein Gesetzpacket verabschiedet, wie es wohl selbst die FDP nicht schlimmer hinbekommen hätte.



bike schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Wirtschaft nicht lokal funktionieren?
> Muss alles und jedes weltweit vernetzt sein?
> Es gibt kein unbegrenztes Wachstum und sollen wir warten bis die Welt knallt?


Glaubst du ehrlich, das da irgendein Volk dieser Erde irgend etwas daran ändern kann und wird, ohne Knall?
Das sagt man in einem Land, welches seit vielen Jahren den Titel "Exportweltmeister" trägt.



bike schrieb:


> Pershing und Doppelbeschluss heute?


Hat, leider, auch nichts geändert, vielleicht ein wenig verzögert.
P.S. http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...deo/2496484/Neue-US-Atomwaffen-in-Deutschland


----------



## silverfreaky (23 September 2015)

Ich denke dieses alte Denken Osten/Westen ist überholt.

Westen-->freiheit-->Kapitalismus--->Gut
Osten-->Kommunismus-->Unterdrückung-->Böse

Schaut man sich die EU an dann können wir von Brüssel sagen, das die kein Mensch gewählt hat.
Die wenigsten Deutschen wollten:

a.)den Ärger mit den Russen wegen der Ukraine-Krise
b.)die ganzen Haftungen und Staatsanleihenaufkäufe
    Das sind letztendlich alles Vertragsbrüche und letztendlich Staatsfinanzierung mit der Druckerpresse.
    Das ist ausdrücklich verboten.Wer sich mit den Krediten der EZB an die Griechen beschäftigt hat, weiss das diese ELA Kredite Liquidität 
    der griechen Banken sicherte.Die vermögenden griechen haben das Geld abgehoben und ausser Landes geschafft.
    Der deutsche Steuerzahler haftet.Der komplette Wahnsinn.
    Das gleiche mit den Staatsanleihenaufkäufe.Letztendlich ist das gemacht worden um die Südländer vor der Pleite zu Retten.Zu marktüblichen Zinsen hätten die sich  nicht mehr verschulden können.

Der deutsche Kleinsparer bezahlts.


----------



## UniMog (23 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses alte Denken Osten/Westen ist überholt.



;-) Genau wir müssen uns anpassen...... 

Auch der Bischof von Essen verlangt, wir sollen unsere Lebensgewohnheiten neu ordnen und anpassen..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p-YnwNMMX4

Man auf Facebook gibt es so viele unzensierte Handy-Bilder und Videos .... da frage ich mich immer warum man davon nichts in den öffentlichen "Nachrichten" sieht.


----------



## bike (24 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses alte Denken Osten/Westen ist überholt.
> 
> Westen-->freiheit-->Kapitalismus--->Gut
> Osten-->Kommunismus-->Unterdrückung-->Böse



Gut, dass wir dich haben.
Ich war vor knapp einem halben Jahr in Ruskiland.
Was da abgeht, ist heftig.
Ginge es hier so zu, eine Revolution wäre schon ausgebrochen und auch zu recht.

Was gut oder schlecht ist, kann  und möchte ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber ich habe eine Hütte in der DDR und die Menschen dort haben unter und mit den Russen leben müssen.
Seltsam, die wollen die nicht zurück, warum wohl?
Ich auch nicht, ich entsorge seit Jahren den Dreck, den die hier zurückgelassen haben. 

Daher ist deine Sicht deine private, aber kann und soll und darf nicht verallgemeinert werden.
Wenn du so gut Freund mit Pudding bist, warum lebst du nicht in Ruskiland?



silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ia.)den Ärger mit den Russen wegen der Ukraine-Krise


Aber wollen die Deutschen, dass ein Land ein anderes besetzt?
Also ich kenne niemand, der Beifall geklatscht hat, als der KGB Mensch den Befehl zum Einmarsch gab.
Kennst du jemand? 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eine Hütte in der DDR und die Menschen dort haben unter und mit den Russen leben müssen.



DDR, gibt es den die noch?


----------



## UniMog (24 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> DDR, gibt es den die noch?



Nein......


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Was gut oder schlecht ist, kann  und möchte ich nicht beurteilen.
> Aber ich habe eine Hütte in der DDR und die Menschen dort haben unter und mit den Russen leben müssen.
> Seltsam, die wollen die nicht zurück, warum wohl?
> Ich auch nicht, ich entsorge seit Jahren den Dreck, den die hier zurückgelassen haben.



Ist bei den anderen Besatzungsmächten doch nicht anders. Hier wurden vor ein paar Jahren die letzten Kasernen der Briten geschlossen. Der Boden darunter schwer verseucht, meinst du die haben ihren Dreck weggemacht oder kommen dafür auf?

Außerdem spricht keiner davon, dass die Russen hier einmarschieren sollen. Genauso wenig wie der Ami. Der ist aber noch hier, und hat aber immer noch seine Atomwaffen in unserem Land stationiert bzw. just erst erneuert, und hat seine Spitzelstationen hier um unsere Wirtschaft auszuspionieren. Hat der Russe sowas? Ist das russische Militär immer noch in Ostdeutschland aktiv? Nein, die haben sich soweit ich es beurteilen kann immer an die mit Deutschland getätigen Verträge gehalten. Wir brauchen einen Partner auf Augenhöhe, und nicht einen der uns nur ausnutzt, ausspioniert und unser Land dafür benutzt um in anderen Ländern Unruhe zu stiften, und uns dann mit den Folgen sitzen zu lassen.

Wir sollten die Ami-Stationen in unserem Land alle zu Flüchtlingslagern umfunktionieren, sind doch eh von uns bezahlt.


----------



## Rudi (24 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eine Hütte in der DDR und die Menschen dort haben unter und mit den Russen leben müssen.
> Seltsam, die wollen die nicht zurück, warum wohl?
> bike


Bist Du dir da so sicher. Für wieviel Menschen spricht Du. Warum hast Du eine Hütte in der DDR und nicht im gelobten Land ?


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Ich will hier auch gar nicht so stark drauf eingehen wie die innländischen Lebensverhältnisse sind.
Ich meine Vergleich USA/Russland.Ich sprach immer vom Partner der BRD.

Das betrifft hauptsächlich wirtschaftliche Beziehungen.Und da halte ich Russland für den besseren Partner.
Von den Russen wurden wir nicht ausspioniert.Und die letzte Bastion das wir in die USA viele Autos verkaufen, fällt jetzt eventuell auch noch.
Was bringen uns diese Amerikaner eigentlich?
Die ganze Welt bescheissen sie mit ihren Greenbacks und übers Finanzsystem.Auch die ganzen Kriege und Unruheherde wo sie anzetteln und angezettelt haben.

Für mich sind sie auf dem absteigenden Ast.Ein Finanzmoloch der im Untergang mit allen Mitteln um sich schlägt.
Ich kenne einen guten Fachman im Bereich Öl, der sagte mir das der EROI immer schlechter wird.Das heisst man muss immer mehr Energie investieren um einen Liter Öl zu gewinnen.Wartet mal ab wenn denen das Fräcking ausgeht.Auch da haben sie wieder eine hunderte Milliarden Dollar Kreditblase aufgebauscht.
Mark my words!


----------



## bike (24 September 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da so sicher. Für wieviel Menschen  spricht Du. Warum hast Du eine Hütte in der DDR und nicht im gelobten  Land ?




Ich spreche für mich.
Doch bei uns im Dorf und auch im Kreis sind die Sympathien für die Russen eher minimal.
Nach  dem Hochwasser hat sich hier ein echtes Zusammenleben etabliert und  wenn du hier dafür Werbung machen willst, dass die Russen zurückkommen,  wird das ein echt schweres Unterfangen würde ich schreiben.
Warum ich eine Hütte im Osten habe?
Irgend wer muss ja die schönen alten Häuser erhalten und wieder herrichten für heute und die Zukunft.

@Thomas: weißt du was Russland macht?
Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es ein Gesetz gibt, das erlaubt ein Land anzugreifen und sich Teile einzuverleiben.
Bist du dir sicher, dass der KGB Fuzzi alles legal macht? Hier nicht spioniert und die Menschenrechte achtet?
Hast  du eine Garantie, dass der Pudding nicht Lust bekommt, in den  baltischen Staaten einmal ein bisschen wie in der Ukraine einzumarschieren und mal eben etwas zu besetzen?
Dass dann die NATO, also wir auch, dann wieder Krieg spielen müssen, ist das Ergebnis.

Warum  flüchten Menschen aus der Ukraine? Wer führt denn dort Krieg? Dafür ist  der Ami nicht verantwortlich, auch wenn auch in diesem Zusammenhang von  Verschwörung die Rede ist. 
Ein Kollege von mir kommt aus dem Land und arbeitet seit ca 5 Jahren in Deutschland.
Der hat mir gesagt, er hoffe, dass endlich sein Land frei und unabhängig und demokratisch wird.
Das geht bestimmt nicht mit Bomben und Panzern, die aus Russland kommen, das ist Fakt.


bike


----------



## UniMog (24 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> wenn du hier dafür Werbung machen willst, dass die Russen zurückkommen,  wird das ein echt schweres Unterfangen würde ich schreiben.
> Warum ich eine Hütte im Osten habe?
> Irgend wer muss ja die schönen alten Häuser erhalten und wieder herrichten für heute und die Zukunft.
> 
> bike



Ja gut die Russen in der Zeit der Besatzung waren bestimmt nicht einfach...... aber lieber 5 Millionen Russen als 1 Million Moslems

Wenn es beruflich gehen würde dann würde ich auch lieber im Osten oder Norden leben...... alles besser als in einer Großstadt in NRW oder Hamburg, Berlin usw.


http://www.bild.de/politik/ausland/...mio-weiteren-fluechtlingen-42698492.bild.html


----------



## UniMog (25 September 2015)

Das Dortmunder U, auch U-Turm genannt, ist ein 1926/1927 als „Gär- und Lagerkeller“ der Dortmunder Union Brauerei errichtetes Hochhaus am westlichen Rand der Dortmunder City
jetzt auch mit "Willkommensgruß" in Arabischer Schrift

Soll allen signalisieren das in Deutschland der Honig aus den Wänden läuft....





Im Grunde ist ein Willkommen ja nicht schlecht aber dieses überzogene Theater was unsere extrem Gutmenschen betreiben ist echt lächerlich und ekelhaft und
das nur um alle über die wahren Zahlen hinweg zu täuschen....:sb5:

Naja in einer Republik wo solche Sendungen wie Dschungelcamp große Einschaltquoten erreicht darf man sich über den geistigen  Zustand vieler Deutscher nicht wundern


----------



## Lebenslang (25 September 2015)

Wenn das Bild aus deinem Post kein Fake ist dann versteh ich die Welt endgültig nicht mehr. Mir fehlen die Worte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi (25 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Naja in einer Republik wo solche Sendungen wie Dschungelcamp große Einschaltquoten erreicht darf man sich über den geistigen  Zustand vieler Deutscher nicht wundern



Genau so sieht das aus. Jedes Volk bekommt eben die Regierung die es verdient hat.


----------



## UniMog (25 September 2015)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild aus deinem Post kein Fake ist dann versteh ich die Welt endgültig nicht mehr. Mir fehlen die Worte.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nein das ist kein Fake soweit ich weiß...... diese Laufschrift soll unsere Bereicherung "Willkommen" heißen.
Die Aufnahme ist vom Testlauf und ab den WE soll es dann laufen oder so....

https://www.facebook.com/wdrlokalzeitdortmund/videos/837873046333341/ 

Aber wir sind ja noch am "Anfang" keine Angst es wird in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren noch viel besser..... und eines Tages werden auch unsere Befürworter die es ja auch reichlich hier im Forum gibt
eines besseren belehrt werden und merken das man nicht einfach viele Kulturen in einen Topf werfen kann ohne die Konsequenzen zu tragen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (25 September 2015)

Unimog schrieb:


> Aber wir sind ja noch am "Anfang" keine Angst es wird in den nächsten  Monaten und Jahren noch viel besser..... und eines Tages werden auch  unsere Befürworter die es ja auch reichlich hier im Forum gibt eines besseren belehrt werden und merken das man nicht einfach viele  Kulturen in einen Topf werfen kann ohne die Konsequenzen zu tragen.



So ist es. In Zeiten der Globalisierung allerdings heißt der Topf "Erde", und da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn Menschen lieber dahin gehen, wo man von Waffenexport gut lebt, als da zu bleiben, wo man von Waffen getötet wird.

Solange es Menschen gibt - egal ob Ami, Russe, Europäer, Araber, Chinese - die nix besseres zu tun haben, als anderer Menschen Not auszunutzen, sie zu unterjochen oder umzubringen - vorzugsweise unter dem Deckmantel irgendeines "Glauben" - wird sich an dem ganzen Elend auch nix ändern.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 September 2015)

Wenn ich mir Merkels Verhalten 2002 beim Irak-Krieg in Erinnerung rufe, muss ich mir sowieso die Augen reiben. Damals ist sie extra in die USA geflogen, um diese bei dem Angriffskrieg unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen zu unterstützen. 
Wie war ihre Aussage in einem Beitrag für eine US-Zeitung damals:
"Die wichtigste Lektion deutscher Politik sei die, dass es nie wieder einen deutschen Sonderweg geben dürfe."

Und jetzt doch wieder ein deutscher Sonderweg, den kein anderes Land in Europa unterstützt. 
Die Dame lag zweimal grundfalsch mit ihren Annahmen, wir sind wirklich noch nie so schlecht regiert worden.


----------



## UniMog (25 September 2015)

Leider kenn ich den YouTube Link nicht und ob es wahrheitsgemäß übersetzt ist oder Verarschung kann man natürlich nicht sagen
aber lustig ist es .....

https://www.facebook.com/bragida2014/videos/1621291731457745/?fref=nf


----------



## bike (25 September 2015)

Also so einseitig würde ich es nicht sehen.
Vor 1020 Jahren gab es die Kreuzzüge im Namen unseres Gottes und jetzt machen es die Anhänger von Mohammed nach.
Damals waren die Waffen und die Logistik noch nicht so weit, daher wird es jetzt heftiger.

Und Mutti macht es wie die Amis:
Kriege anzetteln oder Flüchtlinge einladen, dann fernsehen und man lernt Geographie.

 Wenn wir alt sind, können wir sagen: wir waren dabei. 
Aber wollen bzw können wir deshalb stolz sein?
Sollten wir nicht langsam aufwachen und etwas unternehmen, damit nicht alles gegen die Wand läuft?


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht langsam aufwachen und etwas unternehmen, damit nicht alles gegen die Wand läuft?


Was willst du denn noch unternehmen? Der Point of no return ist schon überschritten, selbst ein Not-Stopp wird nicht mehr helfen. Da das Dublin Übereinkommen dank Merkel außer Kraft gesetzt wurde, lassen sich die illegalen Einwanderer auch nicht mehr abschieben. Wohin denn, wenn die einfach sagen dass sie nicht wissen woher sie stammen?

Wenn das Dublin Übereinkommen eingehalten worden wäre, das heißt, alle sofort bei Überschreiten der äußeren EU-Grenzen registrieren, dann wüsste man woher diese Leute stammen, und an welcher Grenze man sie einfach wieder aussetzen müsste.

Zur Zeit fällt auf, dass in den Medien keine aktuellen Zahlen mehr zu den Flüchtingsströmen genannt werden. Einheitlich über alle Medien. Es lässt sich aber aus den Meldungen der Lokalpressen entnehmen, dass der Zustrom nicht abreißt. Ich schätze mal eher, bis zum Jahresende werden es 1,5 bis 2 Millionen sein. Korrekte Zahlen wird es wie bei den Arbeitslosenzahlen aber wohl nicht geben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2015)

Ich bezweifle das Merkel das Dublin Abkommen gebrochen hat, 
da schon eher von Griechenland, Ungarn oder Italien.

Was oder wie will man es den auch verhindern, die Flucht war 
doch schon im Gange.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Merkel das Dublin Abkommen gebrochen hat,
> da schon eher von Griechenland, Ungarn oder Italien.
> 
> Was oder wie will man es den auch verhindern, die Flucht war
> doch schon im Gange.



Merkel hat es aber ignoriert. Die Menschen hätte man an der Grenze abweisen müssen und zurückschicken, so wie es Ungarn getan hat. Bei ungeklärter Identität sieht Dublin auch eine Abschiebehaft vor. Die Regeln waren also alle da um das Chaos was jetzt herrscht zu vermeiden. Dann hätte man sich auf die wirklichen Flüchtlinge konzentrieren können um diesen wirklich zu helfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2015)

Ungarn, hätte sie dann in eine Art Konzentrationslager geschickt oder auch zurück 
nach Griechenland und die kommen zurzeit erst recht nicht mit den Problem zurecht.
Irgendwie finde ich das unmenschlich. 
Anstatt immer nur Schwarz zu sehen, sollten wir versuchen die Probleme anzugehen 
und das beste raus zu machen. Die ersten 5 - 10 Jahre werden bestimmt nicht leicht
es zu bewältigen, aber ich finde es ist zu schaffen. Diese Anzahl der Menschen werden
auch Arbeitsplätze generieren, weil auch die brauchen Wohnungen, etwas zu Essen 
und Kleidung. 
Deutschland hat schon andere Probleme gelöst und kann jetzt mal wirklich zeigen was
es kann und wenn es nur Menschlichkeit ist.


----------



## Rudi (26 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ungarn, hätte sie dann in eine Art Konzentrationslager geschickt oder auch zurück
> nach Griechenland und die kommen zurzeit erst recht nicht mit den Problem zurecht.
> Irgendwie finde ich das unmenschlich.
> Anstatt immer nur Schwarz zu sehen, sollten wir versuchen die Probleme anzugehen
> ...



Ok, träum weiter. Jeder kann seine Meinung äusern.
Hoffentlich tust Du persönlich was und forderst das nicht nur von Anderen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2015)

Was habe ich den gefordert?


----------



## bike (26 September 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ok, träum weiter. Jeder kann seine Meinung äusern.
> Hoffentlich tust Du persönlich was und forderst das nicht nur von Anderen.



Also von dir habe ich bisher wenig Meinung sondern, wenn überhaupt ein Inhalt gefunden werden kann, nur Polemik gelesen.

Dass sich zu diesem Thema die üblichen Verdächtigen äußern ist klar.
Dass da nicht immer alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden soll / darf ist ja bekannt.

Aber mich erschreckt wie unsachlich hier einige sich zu Wort melden, die eigentlich als gute Techniker hier bekannt waren, macht mich persönlich traurig.
Ich möchte keinen Namen speziell nennen, aber wer aufmerksam liest, der wird vielleicht zu dem selben Ergebnis kommen.


bike


----------



## Rudi (27 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ungarn, hätte sie dann in eine Art Konzentrationslager geschickt oder auch zurück
> nach Griechenland und die kommen zurzeit erst recht nicht mit den Problem zurecht.



Dazu musste ich was sagen. Ungarn versucht seine vertraglichen Verplichtungen zum Schutz der EU Außengrenze zu schützen zu erfüllen.
Was nützt eine Grenze die nicht gesichert wird ? Das sind Träume.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2015)

Du hast schon gesehen wer da in Ungarn regiert und was für eine Politik er betreibt,
ohne Google zu bemühen weiß ich noch das er sich regelmäßig mit der EU anlegt,
seine letzte glorreiche Idee war, das er wieder die Todesstrafe einführen wollte. 
Die EU interessiert ihn nur, solange er Geld von den bekommt oder einen anderen 
Vorteil. 
Europa abschotten kannst du sowieso nicht da musst du die Flüchtlinge vor Italien
oder Geiechenland wieder ins Meer schmeißen. Oder gleich die Boote mit der Marine
versenken, unter den vielen Jungen Männern sind aber immer auch Frauen und Kinder. 

Du kannst mir glauben das ich nicht am Bahnhof stehe und singe wenn die Züge
mit Flüchtlinge kommen, aber das aufhetzen bringt niemanden weiter.


----------



## bike (27 September 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dazu musste ich was sagen. Ungarn versucht seine vertraglichen Verplichtungen zum Schutz der EU Außengrenze zu schützen zu erfüllen.
> Was nützt eine Grenze die nicht gesichert wird ? Das sind Träume.



Hat Ungarn nicht die Aufgabe die Erstaufnahme zu machen und die Asylanträge anzunehmen und zu bearbeiten?
Der Herr Orbán hat doch ganz klar gesagt:
Das Problem mit den Asylanten ist ein Deutsches Problem.

Die EU und auch Deutschland sollen sein Regime bezahlen, Einfluss darf niemand nehmen.
Ohne die EU wäre das Land schon in der selben Liga wie Griechenland.

Asylanten sind im Land und es werden noch mehr, ob wir es wollen oder nicht.
Wird es besser wenn wir lamentieren?
Wir können ja bei der nächsten Wahl entscheiden, wer sich um das Problem kümmert.


bike


----------



## Bapho (28 September 2015)

Mir gefällt schon geraume Zeit nicht wohin sich die ganze Politik bzw. die ganze Entwicklung in Europa allgemeinen und in D im speziellen bewegt. Für mich ist der Euro und die ganze aufgezwungene EU Politik grandios gescheitert. Was wir zur Zeit erleben ist nur ein Vorgeschmack auf die Zukunft.
Unsere politischen Eliten bestehen zum Großteil nurnoch aus karrieregeilen Gestalten denen es doch völlig egal ist welches Parteibuch sie haben. Was in unserem Land so als Minister unterwegs ist mehr als traurig.
Jegliche Kritik wird entweder ignoriert oder mit der Nazikeule erschlagen. Wie gleichgeschaltet die Medien sind kann ja jeder beobachten. Das Problem ist eben nur das die Probleme der Bevölkerung durch ignorieren nicht verschwinden.
Wie jetzt noch die Leute gegeneinander ausgespielt werden um sich untereinander aufzureiben, anstatt gemeinsam den Dreck in die richtige Richtung zu werfen, ist schon sehr bedenklich.   Ich war voriges Jahr im November auf einigen Pegida Demos in Dresden und war das erste Mal aus Neugier da. Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen und habe die Wende als 15 Jähriger erlebt, innerhalb von ein paar Wochen war alles anders, was vorher falsch war wurde richtig und anders herum. Das kann einen in dem Alter schon verwirren. Nur habe ich daraus was mitgenommen. Ich traue keinem Mächtigen über den Weg und schon garkeinem der mir permanent ein Mantra vorsingt wie toll alles ist und was er alles für mich tut. Zu der Pegida Demo bin ich mit dem Vorsatz gegangen, wenn mir das da zu radikal bzw. aggresiv wird bin ich weg. Wo bin ich dann gelandet, neben Typen wie mir, in etwa das gleiche Alter, Familienväter die einfach was gegen Politik dieses Landes haben. Mit Sicherheit waren da auch ein paar radikale Verrückte dabei, die gibt es überall, aber die Stimmung war immer friedlich und es wurde immer gegen Gewalt gesprochen.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele unserer Regierenden wahrscheinlich im Geschichtsunterricht Kreide holen waren oder das  Fach zugunsten von Singen und Klatschen abgewählt haben. Was ist in der Geschichte passiert wenn man zuläßt das das Volk verarmt, ihm Konkurrenz vor die Nase setzt und die Meinungsfreiheit beschneidet. Es kommt entweder zum Bürgerkrieg oder es ruft einer laut HIER und die meisten laufen hinterher.
Ich möchte keine Moschee in der Nachbarschaft, auch keine Synagoge, keinen Tempel und auch keine Kirche. Ich möchte neben vernünftigen, ordentlichen Menschen leben die sich an die geltenden Regeln halten, Spass am Leben haben völlig egal welche Hautfarbe, Herkunft oder Schuhgöße sie haben.  Religion ist Privatsache, solange mich damit keiner agitiert oder belästigt ist mir völlig egal woran einer glaubt.
Leider ist die Vernunft das erste was auf der Strecke bleibt und wenn die Millionen die bereits unterwegs sind hier aufschlagen wird es sehr interessant. Zur Zeit überlege ich, ob ich mir das lieber aus einer größeren Entfernung anschaue….


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Leider ist die Vernunft das erste was auf der Strecke bleibt und wenn die Millionen die bereits unterwegs sind hier aufschlagen wird es sehr interessant. Zur Zeit überlege ich, ob ich mir das lieber aus einer größeren Entfernung anschaue….



Wieso erwartest du, dass ausgerechnet du dann woanders willkommen bist?


----------



## Bapho (28 September 2015)

Wenn ich mich ordentlich benehme und meinen Lebensunterhalt selbst bestreite dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Lebenslang (28 September 2015)

Ich würde mich an die Einwanderungsgesetzte meines Ziellands halten, so einfach ist das.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2015)

@Bapho,
geht es dir wirklich so schlecht in Deutschland, das du
daran denkst auszuwandern und wohin?
Was stört dich an einer Mosche, gibt es überhaupt eine
da wo du lebst?
Synagogen gab es übrigens schon im 19 Jahrhundert in
Deutschland, die sind so selten, da habe ich noch nicht
einmal eine von gesehen. Ich glaube nicht das die dich 
in der Entfaltung deiner Deutschen Kultur stören könnten.


----------



## bike (28 September 2015)

Also bei uns gibt es in Freiman eine Moschee und im Olympiapark eine russisch-othodoxe Kirche neben der Frauenkirche und der Synagoge...( es sind zu viele um alle aufzuzählen).
Aber, bisher war alles auf der Grundlage des Grundgesetzes. 
Jetzt gibt es hier Moscheevereine im Westend, die die Polizei beschäftigen und da beginnen die Probleme. 
Während der Wiesn kann man in der Schwantalerstrasse, Bahnhofsviertel und dem Westend sich einigermaßen sicher fühlen, doch wenn die vorbei ist, traue ich mich da nicht mehr nach 20 Uhr rein.
Und nein, ängstlich bin ich nicht, ich war und gehe immer wieder gern, wenn ich dort bin,  in New York spazieren und auch in Haarlem  in Bars und Kneipen.
Da ist es nach meiner Erfahrung sicherer als in Munich.
Man kann alles und jedes schön reden, oder man macht sich Gedanken wie das gut gehen kann.


bike


----------



## Bapho (28 September 2015)

Mich stört dieser Irrsinn der abgeht. Dabei geht es nicht um Geld, es geht um die Art wie ich leben möchte.
Religion ist für mich etwas überholtes und nicht mehr zeitgemäßes. Wie ich schrub halte ich Religion für etwas privates das strikt vom Staat zu trennen ist. Solange das jeder für sich zuhause macht ist mir das egal, aber in Schulen und in der öffentlichen Verwaltung hat das nichts zu suchen. Ich toleriere Religionen, aber ich teile sie nicht und ich möchte davon nicht belästigt werde bzw. wenn ich mich deswegen einschränken muß. Komischerweise gibt es Länder auf der Welt wo das funktioniert nur hier muß für jeder Minderheit eine Extrawurst gebraten werden. Ob das nun lesbische Frauen sind die lieber schwule Männer währen oder Leute die wegen ihrer Religion bestimmte Sachen nicht essen und nun alle anderen das auch nicht mehr essen dürfen um nicht zu beleidigen.
Auch solche Sprüche wie "Deutschland ist ein reiches Land" nerven mich, statistisch mag das stimmen, aber dann sollen die doch zu den 10% der Leute gehen die 80% des Geldes besitzen.
Bezeichnend dafür sind die Reaktionen auf die Massenschlägereien in den Unterkünften. Da stellen sich "Experten" ins TV und erklären das man da Mediatoren stellen müsste. Den Begriff kannte ich bis dahin noch garnicht. Viele dieser jungen Herren kommen aus Ländern wo das Recht des stärkeren zählt, also muß man da klären wer der stärkere ist, sonst haben wir das bald auf der Straße und in der Nachbarschaft. Wenn jemand hier herkommt, auf Kosten andere verosrgt wird und Obdach bekommt, auch wenn es ein Zelt ist, hat sich zu benehmen. Wenn ihm die Regeln hier nicht passen, dann soll er bitte dahin gehen wo es ihm gefällt. Ausserdem, Leute nach Rasse und Religion zu trennen nennt man Rassismus bzw. Apartheit….


----------



## UniMog (28 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wieso erwartest du, dass ausgerechnet du dann woanders willkommen bist?



Man ist nicht überall willkommen.... Deshalb sollte man da wo man willkommen ist .... sich perfekt integrieren und anpassen.


----------



## UniMog (28 September 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Religion ist für mich etwas überholtes und nicht mehr zeitgemäßes.



Ganz deiner Meinung aber einige hier erzählen Dir....... Lass die Jungs doch wir Christen waren auch nicht besser und
 hatten im 14 Jahrhundert unsere Kreuzzüge.



Bapho schrieb:


> Bezeichnend dafür sind die Reaktionen auf die Massenschlägereien in den Unterkünften. Da stellen sich "Experten" ins TV und erklären das man da Mediatoren stellen müsste.



Ja das ist klasse kommen alle angeblich aus der Not hier nach Deutschland aber benehmen sich wie eine offene Hose



Bapho schrieb:


> Viele dieser jungen Herren kommen aus Ländern wo das Recht des stärkeren zählt, also muß man da klären wer der stärkere ist



Dafür braucht man Eier ........ das fehlt den meisten von uns weil man sich mit alten Geschichten einschüchtern lässt.



Bapho schrieb:


> Rasse und Religion zu trennen nennt man Rassismus bzw. Apartheit….



Stimmt oder wenn diese Menschen sich selber absondern Parallelgesellschaft und davon haben wir ja schon genug


----------



## bike (29 September 2015)

@UniMog: also so eingeschränkt eine Entwicklung zu beurteilen, spricht eindeutig für dich.
Christen gibt es schon länger als die entsprechenden Parteien. 

Man sollte die Zuwanderung einfach global betrachten.
Die Zuwanderung ist ein Beschäftigungsprogramm für die deutsche Polizei.
Gestern hatten die Polizisten in Halle einen Großeinsatz vor dem Sozialamt, da nicht schnell genug das Geld verschenkt wurde.
Heute in Thüringen einen Großeinsatz, um die Kriminellen von dem Vorfall von vor ca 6 Wochen zu verhaften.

Ist es nicht schön, dass die Polizei endlich etwas zu tun bekommt?
Wir warten in der DDR bis zu 1 Stunde bis die Uniformen gesehen werden.


bike


----------



## UniMog (29 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Gestern hatten die Polizisten in Halle einen Großeinsatz vor dem Sozialamt, da nicht schnell genug das Geld verschenkt wurde.
> Heute in Thüringen einen Großeinsatz, um die Kriminellen von dem Vorfall von vor ca 6 Wochen zu verhaften.
> 
> Ist es nicht schön, dass die Polizei endlich etwas zu tun bekommt?



Ja das ist schön ..... Besser als wenn die Jungs Verkehrskontrollen machen.... lach  ... Müssen jetzt mal etwas arbeiten fürs Geld.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 September 2015)

Woher sollen die „Flüchtlinge“ denn auch wissen wie man sich in Deutschland zu verhalten hat? 
Merkel hat ihnen nur gesagt, sie können alle her kommen und bekommen Geld.

Vielleicht sollte denen mal jemand ein paar grundlegende Dinge über dieses Land erklären:
- es werden keine anderen Menschen umgebracht
- keine anderen Menschen geschlagen oder verletzt
- Frauen haben hier die gleichen Rechte wie Männer. Eine nicht verschleierte Frau ist kein Freiwild
- Kinder haben ebenfalls Rechte
- Juden haben die gleichen Rechte wie du
- Schwule haben die gleichen Rechte wie du
- Ehrenmorde gibt es nicht. Wenn deine Tochter deine Geschichten aus dem Märchenbuch nicht mehr mag, darfst du sie nicht einfach umbringen
- die Polizei hat das Gewaltmonopol. Polizisten dürfen nicht verprügelt werden.
- wenn jemand dein Märchenbuch nicht mag, darfst du ihn nicht einfach umbringen
- wenn jemand die Geschichten aus deinem Märchenbuch nicht gefallen, darfst du ihn nicht umbringen
- das was anderen Leuten gehört darf man ihnen nicht einfach wegnehmen wenn du das haben möchtest
- usw. usf.

Vielleicht gefallen ihnen diese Regeln überhaupt nicht, und gehen gerne wieder dorthin zurück wo sie hergekommen sind.


----------



## UniMog (29 September 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefallen ihnen diese Regeln überhaupt nicht, und gehen gerne wieder dorthin zurück wo sie hergekommen sind.



Regeln ???? In dem Land wo nur Milch und Honig fließt...... 
Und da 80% oder mehr nur Moslems sind für die gilt nur das Buch der Bücher...... Kommen ja zum Glück noch viele und die Tage werden kälter...... Heißt wir bekommen noch viel Spaß


----------



## bike (30 September 2015)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Vorfall in Suhl habe ich eine Frage.
Dort wird wegen Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz ermittelt.
Es wurde Reizgas gegen die Polizei eingesetzt.
Ich wohne seit fast 60 Jahren in diesem Land und habe kein Reizgas, weder gekauft noch besessen.
Kann mir irgend jemand sagen, wo ich Reizgas kaufen kann? 
Wird vermutlich notwendig, wenn es wie jetzt es aussieht weiter geht.


bike


----------



## UniMog (30 September 2015)

Na nun stell Dich nicht so an...... So sind halt die Flüchtlinge  .... Du mußt ihnen auch etwas mehr Zeit geben und 
wenn von euch noch keiner gestorben ist ...... Dann ist alles halb so wild.


----------



## silverfreaky (30 September 2015)

Die Frauen und Kinder bleiben zurück.Die sind bombenresistent.Die Männer nicht.
Die Männder überweisen die Kohle dann nach Syrien.Viel Geld dort.


----------



## silverfreaky (30 September 2015)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...ozent-der-Fluechtlinge-brauchen-Hartz-IV.html

Wer hätte das gedacht?:x


----------



## mariob (30 September 2015)

Hi,
irgendwie passt auch das zum Thema:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/09/11-praktische-verwendungszwecke-fur-die.html
Immerhin sind unsere Qualitätsmedien da in sehr interessanter Weise immer mit von der Partie und wenn ich so die Wendungen der letzten Wochen dieses Verlages sehe, verbunden mit seiner Reichweite - wer soll da noch wissen welche Meinung er haben soll?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (30 September 2015)

Ja langsam bekommen Sie kalte Füße.... wohin und wie viele sollen noch kommen dabei haben wir noch viel Platz
zb. im  schönen Lipperland...... bei uns im Ruhrpott ist alles voll.... leider :-(

https://www.facebook.com/Phoenix/videos/988004387888888/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja langsam bekommen Sie kalte Füße.... wohin und wie viele sollen noch kommen dabei haben wir noch viel Platz
> zb. im  schönen Lipperland...... bei uns im Ruhrpott ist alles voll.... leider :-(
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Phoenix/videos/988004387888888/




Wir Lipper sind schon mit den Römern klargekommen..... Sollen nur kommen. Wir sind bereit........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja langsam bekommen Sie kalte Füße.... wohin und wie viele sollen noch kommen dabei haben wir noch viel Platz
> zb. im  schönen Lipperland...... bei uns im Ruhrpott ist alles voll.... leider :-(
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Phoenix/videos/988004387888888/



Das schöne Lipperland ist dem Gesetz nach mit 12,14% verpflichtet, in Wirklichkeit sind es 17%.
Von 55.852 Flüchtlingen in NRW, was mit weiten Abstand über 21% zu den anderen Bundesländer
aufnimmt,  sind 8.870 in OWL.
Eine klares Missverhältniss für NRW und ein noch größeres Mißverhältnis für OWL.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 September 2015)

Lipperland und OWL sind aber 2 verschiedene Dinge.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Lipperland und OWL sind aber 2 verschiedene Dinge.....



Hört beides zusammen du Birne, wo wohnst du denn.


----------



## Lebenslang (30 September 2015)

Wenn ich lese das Putin aktuell in Syrien bombt, sind diese Flüchtlingsströme überhaupt nicht so überraschend. Der Militäreinsatz war vielleicht schon länger geplant und Zivilbevölkerung sollte außer Land gebracht werden. Vielleicht gab es da ja Absprachen zwischen Putin, Merkel und Obama. Nur das sich der halbe Balkan an den Flüchtlingsstrom hängt war vielleicht nicht berücksichtigt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 September 2015)

Ob Putin da noch so viel falsch machen kann? Obama unterstützt doch über Saudi Arabien den IS.

Bei Umfragen sagt man, dass es ab einer Millionen Personen reicht, etwas über 1000 Personen zu befragen, um einen Fehler von +/- 3% zu bekommen.
Nimmt man nun dieses Flüchtlingsheim mit 1500 Einwohnern an, von denen sich über 400 aktiv an der Massenschlägerei beteiligt haben, ergibt das Pi mal Daumen einen Anteil von 1/3 an sozialen Blindgängern.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hört beides zusammen du Birne, wo wohnst du denn.




Das ist ein künstliches Konstrukt du Nixwisser.....   Ich wohne im Lipperland.  Das ist nur ein Teil von OW*L.  *Der andere Teil ist OstWestfalen. Keine Ahnung wer da so wohnt.


----------



## UniMog (1 Oktober 2015)

Es klingt unglaublich, aber einige Muslime fühlen sich von Papp-Schweinen belästigt und provoziert..... lach 

https://www.facebook.com/rtlwest/videos/686301101420890/

Viele glauben ja das man unsere netten Flüchtlinge schnell integrieren kann obwohl uns das seit 50 Jahren bei den Türken nicht gelingt.
Zum Thema Integration wirklich mal interessant was Menschen bzw. Kinder denken die eigentlich Deutsche sind.

https://www.facebook.com/315444721912500/videos/318886548234984/


----------



## bike (1 Oktober 2015)

Also neben 2tube jetzt frazebox?
Schade, dass du dir keine anderen, bessern Informationsquelle suchst, schade.

Aber wenn die Muslime hier wegen Schweine...
Wäre gut und würde mir gefallen, dass die ganzen Schweinefarmen hier zumachen sollen und vernünftige Schweinezuchten aufgebaut werden.


bike


----------



## UniMog (1 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Also neben 2tube jetzt frazebox?
> Schade, dass du dir keine anderen, bessern Informationsquelle suchst, schade.



Siehe Logo im den Filmen 

1x RTL WEST
1x ZDF


also wo ist Dein Problem oder was für goldene Quellen hast Du ????


----------



## bike (1 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/rtlwest/videos/686301101420890/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/315444721912500/videos/318886548234984/



Komisch ich lese hier frazebuch.
Was da verlinkt ist, ist entweder oder....
Aber egal, wenn ich etwas suche, dann bei den Urhebern und nicht über irgendwelche dubiosen Seiten, dazu gehört neben 2tube auch frazebuch und wer sich da lange etwas anschaut, der hat erstens viel Zeit und zweitens seine Daten nach Amiland übertragen.
Gegen USA sein, aber bereit sein alle Daten FREIWILLIG dorthin zu schicken, das passt eigentlich, nur bei mir eben nicht.

Nix für ungut, aber mir geht bei solch einem Denken der Hut hoch.


bike


----------



## UniMog (1 Oktober 2015)

Wie man sieht braucht man sich nicht bei Facebook anmelden sondern das sind öffentliche Beiträge die von jeder Suchmaschine gefunden werden.
Liegt einfach daran das RTL,ZDF und fast alle anderen Fernsehsender in sozialen Netzwerken vertreten sind.... ist halt so in 2015.... gefällt mir auch nicht immer.

Was für Daten der AMI hat kommt auch immer darauf an was für Daten Du hinterlegst....  aber wenn es danach geht , Google, Microsoft, Appel, Facebook, Ranking Agenturen +Weltwährung Dollar fast alles AMI Scheiße und jetzt ???? 
Der AMI regiert die Welt........ oder einen großen Teil........
Also Bike nicht mehr ins Internet.....ohne kompetente Begleitung ;-)


----------



## silverfreaky (1 Oktober 2015)

Weg mit dem Ami.Jetzt hat wieder einer rumgeknallt.Die drehen noch volls durch eines Tages.


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 Oktober 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist ein künstliches Konstrukt du Nixwisser.....   Ich wohne im Lipperland.  Das ist nur ein Teil von OW*L.  *Der andere Teil ist OstWestfalen. Keine Ahnung wer da so wohnt.


Da wohnen diejenigen, die schon die Lipper erfolgreich integriert haben. Und weil wir das so gut können, nehmen wir auch überproportional viele Flüchtlinge auf. Im Augenblick funktioniert das sogar ganz gut. Mal abwarten, wie es wird, wenn die Flüchtlinge so richtig merken, dass sie in einer in mancherlei Hinsicht für sie fremdartigen Kultur gelandet sind. Das "Wir schaffen das"-La Paloma der Politfuzzis wird da genauso wenig helfen wie die Hetzparolen der Angst- und Wutbürger.


----------



## Bapho (2 Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mal die letzten Zahlen nehme die veröffentlciht worden, alleine  im September sind zwischen 200.000 und 300.000 Menschen über die Grenze  gekommen. Irgendwas um die 50.000.000 sollen auf dem Weg ins gelobte  Land sein. Das Kind liegt nicht nur im Brunnen, es ist bereits  ertrunken. Der Winter steht vor der Tür und jetzt soll mir mal einer  unserer sogenannten Experten erklären wie das laufen soll.
Ich rubbel  jetzt mal meine Kristallkugel und sehe folgendes vorraus, auf lang oder  kurz wird das Recht auf Eigentum aufgehoben und es wird  Zwangseinquartierungen geben. Da das mit großer Sicherheit zu Unmut in  der Bevölkerung führen wird, werden ein paar "Ermächtigungsgesetze"  nachgeschoben, z.Bsp. das die Bundeswehr im Inland Polizieigewalt  bekommt usw. Die Grundrechte wie Versammlungsfreiheit und Redefreiheit  werden unter irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen stark  eingeschränkt. Zuwiderhandlungen werden mit sehr empfindlichen  Geldstrafen und vielleicht schlimmerem bestraft um einen  Abschreckungseffekt zu haben. Kann man übrigens in Spanien bewundern wie  das so funktioniert. Bevor dann der deutsche Michel zur Besinnung kommt  ist es zu spät und die Geschichte wiederholt sich.
Ich hoffe das ich falsch liege und ich mich irre, aber die Zeichen stehen auf Sturm.
Übrigend  habe ich ein paar Polizisten in meinem Bekanntenkreis und was die so  privat beim Bier für Geschichten erzählen, naja, da macht sich unsere  herrschende Klasse gerade das eigene Schwert stumpf.


----------



## UniMog (2 Oktober 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Bevor dann der deutsche Michel zur Besinnung kommt  ist es zu spät und die Geschichte wiederholt sich.



Was soll sich wiederholen ??? Das ein Österreicher kommt und den deutschsprachigen Raum in Schutt und Asche legt.... keine Angst das wiederholt sich bestimmt nicht auch wenn man noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt.

Die Chance das Du nicht mehr alles machen kannst wie du willst und Deine Kinder falls Du welche hast unsere Suppe auslöffeln müssen die ist aber besonders groß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal die letzten Zahlen nehme die veröffentlciht worden, alleine  im September sind zwischen 200.000 und 300.000 Menschen über die Grenze  gekommen. Irgendwas um die 50.000.000 sollen auf dem Weg ins gelobte  Land sein.



Woher nimmst du deine Zahlen, das 50 Mio. Menschen sich auf den Weg 
nach Deutschland, deinen gelobten Land machen.


----------



## UniMog (2 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du deine Zahlen, das 50 Mio. Menschen sich auf den Weg
> nach Deutschland, deinen gelobten Land machen.



Er meint bestimmt das über 50 Millionen weltweit auf der Flucht sind.....


----------



## Bapho (2 Oktober 2015)

Ich habe vor einer Weile irgendwo gelesen das weltweit geschätzt 50 - 80 Millionen Menschen auf der Flucht vor allem möglichen sind. In wie weit man diesen Zahlen trauen kann weiss ich nicht. Nur wenn man sich den Anstieg der Zahlen dieses Jahr anschaut und mal auf die veröffentlichen Zahlen noch 20 % Dunkelziffer draufrechnet, dürfte das eine sehr interessante Entwicklung sein. Es spielt auch nicht wirklich keine Rolle ob man die genauen Zahlen kennt, wenn die Zustände so weitergehen sind das nächstes Jahr vielleicht 5 vielleicht 10 Millionen bei uns, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall werden es mehr.
Ob da dann irgendwann ein neuer Hitler, Stalin oder Cäsar kommt weiß ich nicht, aber aus solchen Situationen ist meistens großer Mist entstanden.


----------



## manseluk (2 Oktober 2015)

Zur Abwechslung einmal ein paar Fakten...

Es sind knapp 60 Mio Menschen weltweit auf der Flucht, der grösste Anteil (38.2 Mio) befindet sich im eigenen Land auf der Flucht (Binnenflüchtlinge). Ca. 21 Mio Menschen sind Flüchtlinge, welche die eigene Landesgrenze überquert haben. Von 21 Mio. Flüchtlingen fanden 86% eine Zuflucht in einem Nachbarland (ca. 18.3 Mio.)
Foglich sind also noch etwa 3 Mio Menschen auf der Flucht, welche nicht im eigenen oder in einem Nachbarland Zuflucht fanden.

Es kommt also nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Flüchtlinge überhaupt nach Europa...

Zum Argument, dass sich andere (vor allem islamische Staaten) aus der Verantwortung ziehen, beachte man die grössten Aufnhameländer für Flüchtlinge:
Türkei - 1,59 Millionen
Pakistan - 1,51 Millionen
Libanon - 1,15 Millionen
Iran - 982.400
Äthiopien - 659.500
Jordanien -  654.100


Sicher, dass sich einige Länder im nahen Osten (z.B. Saudi-Arabien) weigern, Flüchtlinge in grosser Zahl aufzunehmen ist stossend, doch das ist kein Grund anzunehmen, dass alle Länder in dieser Region gleich reagieren.


----------



## silverfreaky (2 Oktober 2015)

Und gleichzeitig steht das Weltfinanzsystem mit seinen unendlichen Schulden auf der Kippe.Hier wird bald ein gewaltiger Umschuldungsprozzess erfolgen.
Meinem Namen entsprechend möchte ich darauf hinweisen das Indien 800 Millionen Unzen Silber gekauft hat.
Wenn hier die Herde mal losrennt, kommen die berühmten Kamele die durchs Nadelöhr wollen.
Ich hab mich eingedeckt.

keine Kaufempfehlung, jeder handelt auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## UniMog (2 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung einmal ein paar Fakten...
> 
> Es sind knapp 60 Mio Menschen weltweit auf der Flucht, der grösste Anteil (38.2 Mio) befindet sich im eigenen Land auf der Flucht (Binnenflüchtlinge). Ca. 21 Mio Menschen sind Flüchtlinge, welche die eigene Landesgrenze überquert haben. Von 21 Mio. Flüchtlingen fanden 86% eine Zuflucht in einem Nachbarland (ca. 18.3 Mio.)
> Foglich sind also noch etwa 3 Mio Menschen auf der Flucht, welche nicht im eigenen oder in einem Nachbarland Zuflucht fanden.
> ...



Türkei - 1,59 Millionen
 Pakistan - 1,51 Millionen
 Libanon - 1,15 Millionen
 Iran - 982.400
 Äthiopien - 659.500
 Jordanien -  654.100

Die haben auch allen den gleichen kulturellen Hintergrund...... aber was das bedeutet werden wir noch merken.
Dein kleiner Teil + dem kleinen Teil der schon hier ist macht einen größeren Teil.

Und wenn nur 3 Millionen unterwegs sind ..... dann ist ja alles halb so schlimm..... lach... also alle kommen wir haben Platz und Geld ohne Ende... :s1:


----------



## silverfreaky (2 Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat die bekloppte Raute die Flüchtlinge eingeladen um den Friedensnobelpreis zu bekommen.
Der wird demnächst verliehen.Wenn sie den dann hat dankt sie ab und hinterlässt dem Steuerzahler 
Haftungen von der EZB,Bankenschulden und die ganzen Flüchtlinge.

Wer wählt die eigentlich?

"Wenn die Sonne _tief_ steht, werfen auch _Zwerge_ lange _Schatten"_

Danke Frau Merkel.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2015)

Schon erstaunlich. Dieser Thread ist keine 3 Wochen alt. 
Die Polizei gibt den völligen Kontrollverlust zu.
Rettungssanitäter nur noch in Polizeibegleitung in die Lager. Ärztinnen werden tätlich angegriffen.

Was sagt denn unser Stofftierverteiler Ottmar dazu? Wir können uns doch so glücklich schätzen, dass diese Leute zu uns kommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2015)

OK, soll ein böser Scherz sein – es würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn
paar Linksperten demnächst mehrsprachige Ortsschilder fordern ...


http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ebt.d114a1b7-5409-4f68-b7ca-5dcb3c3dd46e.html


----------



## UniMog (2 Oktober 2015)

Ottmar träumt von Flower Power und verteilt Kuscheltiere...

De Maizière der Drecksack rudert auch schon einen Schritt zurück.
Merkel aus dem Roman " Das Recht auf Asyl kennt keine Obergrenze...kotz "  der Stasivogel bekommt sich immer mehr mit Seehofer in die Haare...

Ja das wird noch lustig..... 

Und im Radio haben sie heute gesagt das die Reichen die Geld für sozialen Wohnungsbau invertieren 25-35% an Förderungsgeldern nicht zurück bezahlen brauchen wenn die Neubauten für Flüchtlinge sind..... Wir können ja in Altbauten wohnen... lach ne wat Geil

Ist also alles beim alten der Teufel scheißt nur auf den dicken Haufen.... :s1:


----------



## UniMog (2 Oktober 2015)

Die Aufnahme neuer Flüchtlinge wird teurer als erwartet, aber Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) und Vizekanzler Sigmar Gabriel (SPD) sind zuversichtlich.
Im Rahmen einer Pressekonferenz kündigten beide an sich der Herausforderung zu stellen. 

Besonders das Lob aus dem Ausland ließ die Kanzlerin sichtlich berührt zurück

Klar die sind froh das wir Deutsch so DOOF sind.... umso weniger haben die anderen die Kosten und Probleme

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...tlingskrise-muessen-land-zusammenhalten-.html


----------



## UniMog (3 Oktober 2015)

Hammer das ist echt eine Sauerei ....... und BITTER......... Sorry *Bike* ist natürlich Fratzenbuch = Teufelswerk 

https://www.facebook.com/sergey.vorobiev.522/videos/999325773421148/

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1542/did=16207318/nid=1542/177npi2/index.html


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Sorry *Bike* ist natürlich Fratzenbuch = Teufelswerk



Also was du machst ist deine Entscheidung.
Ich wollte dir nur einen Spiegel vorhalten, damit du siehst wie verbohrt du inzwischen mit deiner Phobie bist.
Gegen  Amiland sein und du dich verfolgt fühlst ist die eine Seite, doch  anstelle etwas aktiv zu unternehmen, machst du bei dem dummen Getue mit.

Ich habe mir bei Frazebuch angeschaut was da geschrieben wird.
Am besten ist die Beschreibung des Überfalls auf den Globus Supermarkt, neben der Messe Leipzig.
Seltsam ist da z.B., dass dort niemand etwas von einem Überfall weiß.
So ist es auch wegen der Vergewaltigung usw.... 
Daher geht mir das ganz dumme Getue auf den Senkel.
So viel Dummheit wie in den asozialen Netzwerken geschrieben wird, ist fast Körperverletzung.
Wenn Information, dann bitte richtige und sinnvolle und nicht jeden Mist schreiben, es könnte passieren, dass das wirklich jemand glaubt.

Schlimm ist es auch, dass aus Halle viele Asylanten weiter gereist sind, nachdem sie kein Geld bekamen.
Was sollen die Beschäftigten des Sozialamts machen, wenn Leute Geld wollen, die nicht registriert sind?
Das ist nach meiner Meinung der Offenbarungseid unserer Gesellschaft.


bike


----------



## holgero (3 Oktober 2015)

> Und im Radio haben sie heute gesagt das die Reichen die Geld für  sozialen Wohnungsbau invertieren 25-35% an Förderungsgeldern nicht  zurück bezahlen brauchen wenn die Neubauten für Flüchtlinge sind.....



Prima - Eigenheimzulage und Baukindergeld wurden ersatzlos gestrichen. Aber was sind schon unsere eigenen unausgebildeten Kinder gegen "hochqualifizierte Ausländer". Gesinnung spielt keine Rolle - hier lernen alle, brave deutsche Staatsbürger zu werden. 

Pfui - was ist hier nur los!


----------



## UniMog (3 Oktober 2015)

Ja wir bezahlen lieber andere.... 
Auch immer dieser Müll wir brauchen Zuwanderung weil wir aussterben.
Da bezahlen wir lieber fremde Kinder als es wieder zu ermöglichen das man auch von einem Gehalt leben kann..... Oder mehr Kindergeld für unsere Kinder zu bezahlen .... Dann hätte auch jeder 3 oder mehr.

Was geht mir diese schlechte Linke und Idioten Politik auf den Sack :sm12::sm12:


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2015)

> Und im Radio haben sie heute gesagt das die Reichen die Geld für   sozialen Wohnungsbau invertieren 25-35% an Förderungsgeldern nicht   zurück bezahlen brauchen wenn die Neubauten für Flüchtlinge sind.....





holgero schrieb:


> Prima - Eigenheimzulage und Baukindergeld wurden ersatzlos gestrichen.



Hast du das wirklich gehört?
Ich würde mich an echte Fakten halten und nicht jeden Mist nachplappern.

Wem haben bzw helfen denn die Zulagen wirklich?
Du bekommst Zulagen für eine neue Heizung, die ist aber schon um den entsprechenden Betrag teurer als in anderen Ländern ohne Förderung.
Stimmt deine Aussage noch?

Manche wollen beschissen werden und wenn man dann alles auf Asylanten schieben kann, um so besser.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (4 Oktober 2015)

Wer die Zahlen kennt, weiss schon das es eine Umverteilung gibt.Von der Mitte nach Oben und zum Staat.Von dort wieder kleine Brosamen nach unten(Sozialsystem).
Das ist übrigens weltweit so.Wieso ist klar.Weil kapital Zinsgewinne generiert.Umverteilung heisst ja erst mal nur das das Vermögen weltweit immer mehr nach den paar oberen Prozent verschoben wird.Ein Systemfehler des Schuldgeldsystems.Nur durch Schuld(kreditaufnahme) wird die Wirtschaft am Leben erhalten.Wo eine Schuld ist wird auch der Zins verlangt auch wenn er momentan immer weniger wird.Auch das ist systembedingt.Der Kreditzyklus neigt sich dem Ende.Die Masse kann sich nimmer mehr verschulden.

Darum mal überlegen wieso wir so viel Flüchtlinge bekommen haben.


----------



## holgero (4 Oktober 2015)

Nochmal zur Eigenheimzulage/ Baukindergeld:

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden diese von Kohl eingeführt und von Rot/Grün abgeschafft.

Mit diesem Geld konnten sich auch "einfache Famielien" Wohneigentum leisten. 
Und es brachte auch Menschen mit "einfacheren Berufen" in Lohn und Brot.

Das war aber leider zu sozial. Deutschland braucht Ingineure und besser.  Und wo kommen wir den hin, wenn jeder seine eigene Wohnung hat und keine Miete mehr bezahlt.


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Eigenheimzulage/ Baukindergeld:



Daran ist einzig und allein die Zuwanderung der Asylanten schuld.
Merkst du was? 
Du nimmst deinen Frust und den von anderen, schmeißt diesen in einen Eimer und dazu noch Sche...hausparolen und heraus kommt eine Suppe, die zu nichts passt, aber alles erklärt.
Es geht hier um Zuwanderung und nicht um Hauseigentum,  wobei der prozentuale Anteil derer, die eigene 4 Wände haben, in den letzten Jahren gestiegen ist.

Wollen wir nicht einen "Mein Frust und alle anderen sind schuld" Tread starten, dann kann hier von und über Zuwanderung diskutiert werden und jeder muss nicht alles lesen?  


bike

btw:solch eine Signatur macht mich sehr nachdenklich. Muss das wirklich  sein? Man muss nicht unsachlich jemanden beleidigen, wenn man selbst mit  der Welt nicht klar kommt.


----------



## UniMog (4 Oktober 2015)

Bike ich glaube das Du einem herrlich die Worte verdrehen willst...
Das daran die Einwanderung schuld ist hat doch keiner geschrieben...... sondern das war die Antwort auf das was ich im Radio gehört habe.

1. Ich habe im Radio gehört:

Das Investoren für den sozialen Wohnungsbau gesucht werden und man diesen Leuten wenn Sie soziale Neubauten für Flüchtlinge errichten ... "NUR FÜR FLÜCHTLINGE"  
das sie 25-35% an Förderungsgeldern nicht  zurück bezahlen brauchen. Damit will man den Investoren eine Investition schmackhaft machen.

2. Die Antwort von holgero

Prima - Eigenheimzulage und Baukindergeld wurden ersatzlos gestrichen

Das einzige was man damit sagen will ist das man uns viele Jahre erzählt hat es ist kein Geld da für

Sozialen Wohnungsbau
Kindergärten
Kindergeld
Weiterbildung
Ausbildung
Studiengebühren
Bafög
usw.

Auf Deutsch es war für nichts Geld da..... aber jetzt

Banken retten
Griechenland
Bürgen für Gott, die Welt
und ganz Europa

1 - 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge ... kein Problem

Also ich komme mir dabei richtig verarscht vor..... Wenn das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist.... lass mal prüfen ob Du noch einen Puls hast.... wenn nicht einfach liegen bleiben ;-)


----------



## holgero (4 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Daran ist einzig und allein die Zuwanderung der Asylanten schuld.
> Merkst du was?



Das hab ich nicht gesagt.

Aber ich MERKE sehr genau, wie wir in diesen Tagen manipuliert und verarscht werden.


----------



## holgero (4 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> btw:solch eine Signatur macht mich sehr nachdenklich.  Muss das wirklich  sein? Man muss nicht unsachlich jemanden beleidigen,  wenn man selbst mit  der Welt nicht klar kommt.



Wenn es die Administratoren dieses Forums wünschen, nehme ich den  betreffenden Abschnitt selbstverstänlich aus meiner Signatur heraus.

An sonsten bin ich froh, dass es in diesem Land so etwas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2015)

@Unimog
In Bayern gab es immer wieder mal regionale Förderprogramme für sozialen Wohnungsbau.
Die Förderquote lag bei ca. 25%. Das ganze hiess dann Zins - und Tilgungloses Darlehen und war für jeden abrufbar.
Also nicht nur für Wohnungsbaugesellschaften.


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> An sonsten bin ich froh, dass es in diesem Land so etwas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibt.



Merkst du nicht, dass du dich selbst disqualifizierst?
Und Meinungsfreiheit endet dort, wo es eine Beleidigung wird.
Dein Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn ein Kollege so über dich urteilt, hätte ich fast geschrieben, doch das ist nur flache Polemik von dir und keinen weiteren Kommentar wert. 

@UniMog: also ich habe da etwas anderes gehört und auch gelesen.
Es soll wieder mehr sozialen Wohnungsbau geben, unabhängig der zukünftigen Bewohner.
 Denn wenn dem so sei, ist das mit dem GG nicht vereinbar und sei versichert, da werden schnell einige aktiv werden.
Denn es gibt Menschen die nicht nur daher reden, sondern die etwas bewegen.

Und liegenbleiben? Warum? 
Ich habe noch vieles vor und wenn du dich verarscht fühlst, was machst du dagegen?

@Dieter: lass gut sein, solche Informationen passen nicht das Bild das sich der Kollege? gebastelt hat.
Der geht vor wie Pippi: ich mache mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> Wenn es die Administratoren dieses Forums wünschen, nehme ich den  betreffenden Abschnitt selbstverstänlich aus meiner Signatur heraus.
> 
> An sonsten bin ich froh, dass es in diesem Land so etwas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibt.



Deine Signatur kannst du ruhig stehen lassen, könntest aber vielleicht noch Schröder, Kohl, Schmidt,
Adenauer, Adolf Hitler und Kaiser Wilhelm hinzufügen. 

Da Deutschland in Schutt und Asche liegt, ein Brot 4 Milliaden Euro kostet,
es keine Krankenversicherung, Rente uns sonstige Sozialleistungen gibt. 

Ich hoffe das deine Brücke unter du heute Nacht schläfst, nicht zu zügig ist.


----------



## UniMog (4 Oktober 2015)

Also Ihr redet euch auch alles immer schön...... 
Kein wunder das so Typen das Land an die Wand fahren....... und wenn es mal so weit gekommen ist dann wart Ihr alle Untergrund, Guerilla und Partisanenkrieger.... Das kenne wir ja schon aus der Geschichte aber weg von der Vergangenheit.

Bei euch hat auf alle Fälle die Medien Propaganda ganze Arbeit geleistet und dem lieben Bike kann ich nicht folgen..... 
So jetzt erst mal zum Sport und dann was essen.....

Schönen Abend zusammen....


----------



## holgero (4 Oktober 2015)

@rostiger Nagel
Vielleicht ist mir etwas entgangen - sind die genannten Personen jetzt in Regierungsverantwortung?

Eine 180°-Drehung der Kanzlerin hat ein Atomunfall bewirkt. 
Hoffen wir, dass sich die Kollateralschäden bei ihrer nächsten Drehung in Grenzen halten. Es könnte auch eine Pirouette werden.

Schönen Sonntagabend noch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> Vielleicht ist mir etwas entgangen - sind die genannten Personen jetzt in Regierungsverantwortung?



Weil deine Ausage auf jeden der Mal Regiert hat zutreffen kann. Die beiden
zuletzt genannten haben es wirklich geschafft, ein wenig schaden anzurichten.
Wenn in Deutschland geht es den richtig schlecht? Selbst ein Obdachloser, muss
in Deutschland nicht draußen schlafen oder verhungern. 



holgero schrieb:


> Eine 180°-Drehung der Kanzlerin hat ein Atomunfall bewirkt.
> Hoffen wir, dass sich die Kollateralschäden bei ihrer nächsten Drehung in Grenzen halten. Es könnte auch eine Pirouette werden.



Welchen Atomunfall hat die Kanzlerin verursacht, die meisten Atomkraftwerke in 
Deutschland waren schon zu Schmitt Zeiten da. Was hat den Sie da zu verantworten?


----------



## holgero (4 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die beiden zuletzt genannten haben es wirklich geschafft, *ein wenig* schaden anzurichten.


Wolltest du das jezt wirklich schreiben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2015)

Da ist schon ein wenig Sarkasmus in der Ausage von mir. 
Die Menge der Flüchtlinge wird keine leichte Aufgabe, ich bin
auch nicht damit Einverstanden das Deutschland das alleine stemmen
muss. Aber wer hat den eine Lössung?


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Bei euch hat auf alle Fälle die Medien Propaganda ganze Arbeit geleistet und dem lieben Bike kann ich nicht folgen.....



Dass du mir nicht folgen kannst ist klar.
Da musst nicht nur lamentieren, sondern etwas tun und das hast du nicht gelernt bzw du machst es nicht.
Ist ja auch Arbeit sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und nicht nur plumpe Parolen nach plappern.
Aber auf Frazebuck kannst du dir ja "intellektuelle" Anregungen holen.

Ich schrieb ja schon, du machst es Pippi. 

Das System Asyl überholt sich selbst.
Es gibt ja keine Container mehr für die Hygiene und langsam werden unser Bäche und Flüsse zu kalt.
Und auch die Turnhallen werden nicht mehr.
Aber im Reichstag und Bundeskanzleramt ist noch Platz, Mutti und Co sind auf Reise nach weit weg.
Ihr Flugzeug hat Triebwerksschaden, leider zu früh und es gab Ersatz.


bike


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2015)

Och,
@bike, nicht umsonst sin die mehrmotorig. Was mir dazu einfällt ist das wahrscheinlich alle Politiker irgendwelche Leichen im Keller haben, manche halt auch mehrere. Auch Putin. Der Unterschied ist zwischen D und Rus nur das Putin tatsächlich einen Plan hat.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Das System Asyl überholt sich selbst.
> Es gibt ja keine Container mehr für die Hygiene



bike, sag das nicht.
Bei uns in der Nähe ist eine Firma, die solche Container baut.
Ausserdem bauen die ersten bayrischen Gemeinden jetzt Holzhäuser für die Flüchtlinge.
Und auch da haben wir einen Betrieb in der Nähe.

Sogesehen lokale Wirtschaftsförderung 
Wenn man mal den Faden weiterspinnt, dann profitieren eigentlich sehr sehr viele in Deutschland von der aktuellen Situation.
Und nicht nur Immobilien- und Finanzhaie, sondern auch viele lokale kleine Baufirmen, Handwerker, Bäcker ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sogesehen lokale Wirtschaftsförderung
> Wenn man mal den Faden weiterspinnt, dann profitieren eigentlich sehr sehr viele in Deutschland von der aktuellen Situation.
> Und nicht nur Immobilien- und Finanzhaie, sondern auch viele lokale kleine Baufirmen, Handwerker, Bäcker ...



Ein Scherz oder?
Demnach sollte jedes Dorf seine Elbphilarmonie bekommen, denn da profitieren ja alle davon: Baufirmen, Handwerker, Bäcker ...

Wenn so viel Geld da ist, warum vergammeln dann unsere Straßen, unsere Schulen, es ist kein Geld dafür da um das Schulpersonal, Pflegekräfte usw. ordentlich zu bezahlen.

Und gerade geht der Nato-Plan auf, einen Krieg mit Russland anzuzetteln.


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sogesehen lokale Wirtschaftsförderung
> Wenn man mal den Faden weiterspinnt, dann profitieren eigentlich sehr sehr viele in Deutschland von der aktuellen Situation.
> Und nicht nur Immobilien- und Finanzhaie, sondern auch viele lokale kleine Baufirmen, Handwerker, Bäcker ...



lach.... Guter Witz..... aber gehört das nicht in "Fun zum Feierabend" !?!?


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn so viel Geld da ist, warum vergammeln dann unsere Straßen, unsere Schulen, es ist kein Geld dafür da um das Schulpersonal, Pflegekräfte usw. ordentlich zu bezahlen.



Weil man uns so verarscht wie es gerade benötigt wird....
Aber wie man sieht klappt das wirklich sehr gut ... auch hier bei einigen im Forum


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> . Was mir dazu einfällt ist das wahrscheinlich alle Politiker irgendwelche Leichen im Keller haben, manche halt auch mehrere.



Also ich habe den Verdacht, manche Leiche zeigt uns noch die Raute.
Kann eine Leiche nicht in Ruhe ruhen?
Mein Nachbar hat unsere Bundesmutti und deren Aussehen mit der Aktentasche unseres Führers von 1945 verglichen.
Eine Recherche im Internet hat ergeben, dass er Recht hat.


bike


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> ... auch hier bei einigen im Forum



Also ich habe doch zugegeben, dass ich Frazebuck als deine Informationsquelle registriert habe.
Ich masse mir solche eine Bewertung die du hier unterstellst, nicht an.
Aber wie ich schrieb:
Gute und richtige Information ist eben Arbeit und kostet Kraft und Zeit. 
Pippi macht es einfach:
Ich mache mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.(kannst ja bei Frazebuck nach Pippi suchen)

@Thomas:  vergammeln die Straßen und Schulen? Kaputte Straßen sind eine Art die  Bewohner zu beeinflussen. Wenn am Gehalt der Bürgermeister oder der  Abgeordneten gekürzt wird, dann tut es den Volksvertreter weh und wird  nicht gesehen. Bei schlechten Straßen kann man den Fehler leicht  weiterreichen und daher sind jetzt nach Meinung einiger die Asylanten  schuld.
Vergammeln die Schulen? Vergammeln  nicht eher die Schüler?  Jedes 3 Kind fühlt sich vom Smartphone gestresst, die Rechner im  Unterricht helfen nicht, sondern bremsen die Entwicklung der Kids. Was  soll bezahlt bzw gefördert werden?  
Pflegepersonal? Wer hat denn vor  zehn Jahren den Beruf geachtet? Da wurde nur abfällig darüber  gesprochen. Wenn wir an den We freiwillig Rettungswagen gefahren sind,  wurden wir blöd angemacht, wenn wir es nicht uns gefallen ließen, dass  die Schluckis uns angemacht haben. Mir ist im Haslbergl ein Fernseher  auf die Füße geflogen und das war ein Spaß, für die anderen.

Es  geht nicht allein ums Geld, sondern um die Anerkennung. In meinem Job  werde ich akzeptiert und geachtet, bei meinen Freizeitengagement brauche  ich gute Nerven und dickes Fell.   


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2015)

Auf jedem Fall scheint sich gerade das Ausmaß der Flüchtlingswelle für dieses Jahr zu verdoppeln.
Von der hochgesetzten Prognose von 800.000 werden es wohl 1.500.000.

Laut Bildzeitung ...


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auf jedem Fall scheint sich gerade das Ausmaß der Flüchtlingswelle für dieses Jahr zu verdoppeln.
> Von der hochgesetzten Prognose von 800.000 werden es wohl 1.500.000.
> 
> Laut Bildzeitung ...



Es tut mir leid, dass ich einem Supermoderator widersprechen muss.
Jeder anerkannte Asylant holt 8 "Angehörige" im darauffolgenden Jahr nach. Alles legal und auf Kosten des "Gastlandes". 
Also wer hat einen Keller- oder Hobbyraum frei?


bike


----------



## Bapho (5 Oktober 2015)

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/46/46178/1.html


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

2015 bis zu 1,5 Millionen Asylbewerber
Der Familiennachzug könnte die Zahl um den "Faktor 4 bis 8" erhöhen. CSU-Chef Seehofer prophezeit für die nächsten Monate einen "Kollaps mit Ansage"

Und das fast alles Moslems....:s12:..... Viel Glück kann man da nur sagen..... :sw11:


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> CSU-Chef Seehofer prophezeit für die nächsten Monate einen "Kollaps mit Ansage"



Wow, wenn es in die eigene Denke passt, dann ist das was unser Horst sagt auf einmal richtig.
Stand das bei Frazebuck?


bike


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Nein ich hab nur den Link von...


Bapho schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/46/46178/1.html



gelesen. 

Und was möchtest du jetzt hören auf Dein "Wow, wenn es in die eigene Denke passt" ????


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Und was möchtest du jetzt hören auf Dein "Wow, wenn es in die eigene Denke passt" ????



Dass du das benutzt, das  in einem Hohlraum oberhalb des Hals regulär ist. 
Ich schrieb regulär. 
Alles was negativ ist wird von dir kommentiert, warum?

Warum bist du immer so negativ eingestellt?
Als Programmierer hat man doch normal eine hohe Frustschwelle.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Als Programmierer hat man doch normal eine hohe Frustschwelle.



Als Programmierer versucht man aber auch vor der Inbetriebnahme das Programm fertig gestellt zu haben, und auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein.
Und nicht mit einem SPS-Programm für eine Kläranlage an eine Anlage für Fördertechnik zu fahren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2015)

Aktuelle Studie vom 17.9.2015! vom Bundesamt für Migrationsforschung:

http://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Meldungen/DE/2015/EMN/20150917-emn-wp64.html

Zitat:


> Ein flächendeckender Fachkräftemangel ist laut der Studie in Deutschland derzeit nicht zu beobachten. Bundesweite lassen sich lediglich Fachkräfteengpässe in der Gesundheits- und Pflegebranche identifizieren.



Ach, warum hat uns das denn vorher keiner gesagt.

Und gerade für die Pflegebranche sind Muslime denkbar ungeeignet.


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und gerade für die Pflegebranche sind Muslime denkbar ungeeignet.



aber als Türsteher und Gebrauchtwagenhändler oder auf dem Wochenmarkt als Obst-/ und Gemüsehändler .....

Eientlich fast alles wo man nicht körperlich und / oder mit Gehirn arbeiten muss


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

Thomas, das war ein Hinweis,so wie ich dies von dir kennen gelernt habe.
Viel und leicht glaubt das jemand, wenn solch eine Aussage nicht von mir kommt.
Und zu den Kläranlagen: Bei VauWe kannst du alles liefern, Hauptsache du beachtest die Liefervorschriften.
Funktion ist Nebensache


bike


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> aber als Türsteher und Gebrauchtwagenhändler oder auf dem Wochenmarkt als Obst-/ und Gemüsehändler .....
> 
> Eientlich fast alles wo man nicht körperlich und / oder mit Gehirn arbeiten muss



Brechen die Menschen in dein Metier ein?
Ein Freund und Kollege von mir ist aus Syrien und der arbeitet gut und kann deine Kommentare, so wie ich, nicht verstehen.
Aber er versteht Liefervorschriften von den Autobastlern.
Was soll das mir sagen? 


bike


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Das Du es nicht verstehst.... 
Aber egal das nächste Hochwasser kommt und dann hast du wieder weniger Zeit für schlaue Sprüche...


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das Du es nicht verstehst....
> Aber egal das nächste Hochwasser kommt und dann hast du wieder weniger Zeit für schlaue Sprüche...



Das kommt bestimmt.
Darüber freuen wir uns nicht, ABER wir tun was und bauen wieder auf und du?
Also Mitleid ist etwas, das ich mir für Menschen vorbehalten habe, die es verdienen.
Was habe ich für dich?
Eigentlich bist du bestimmt ganz nett, aber du muss dich profilieren oder bist mit dir und deiner Umwelt unzufrieden.
Komm uns besuchen und da wird auch dir geholfen, okay?


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht bekommt Ostdeutschland dadurch, dass sie sich möglichst viele "Flüchtlinge" vom Hals halten,wieder einen Standortvorteil.
Bei den Grün-Wählern ist es wohl stark verbreitet, zwar für Ausländer und Flüchtlinge zu sein, aber die eigenen Kinder dann doch lieber in Privatschulen zu schicken, weil man Bedenken hat dass es mit dem Lernen nicht so weit her ist, wenn ein Drittel in einer Schulklasse überhaupt kein Deutsch spricht.

Wahrscheinlich wird das auch die Zukunft werden. Wer entsprechend finanzielle Möglichkeiten hat kauft sich davon frei. Schickt seine Kinder in Privatschulen, Privatuniversitäten, Wohnraum in Gated-Communities mit Sicherheitszäunen, Personal usw. wie es aus den USA bekannt ist. Mit den Problemen darf sich dann der Pöbel rumschlagen.


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mit den Problemen darf sich dann der Pöbel rumschlagen.



Also diese Formulierung ist doch etwas schwach, oder was denkst du?
In Amiland kann selbst der Mittelstand seine Kinder nicht auf / in Privatschulen schicken.
Und ist der Mittelstand der Pöbel, wie du das bezeichnest?

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Gerne .... mache ich einen Hausbesuch und "komm uns besuchen" dann lern ich direkt noch ein paar Freunde kennen ...... das ist sehr nett oder vielleicht auf der Messe jetzt im Nov. .... gerne alles weitere per PN weil passt ja nicht zum Thema hier ;-)


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
also in der Zone war das mit den Straßen definitiv besser - eine Ankündigung nicht zur Wahl zu gehen genügte da (nicht immer) schon. Und die Sache wurde zeitnah geklärt. In dieser Gesellschaftsordnung passiert - nichts .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2015)

Was auch geil ist,
ich verlinke mal zu Fefe: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a8ecb8d9
Auch wenn unsere Zonenflachzangen nicht unbedingt die intelligentesten Statements abgegeben haben - bei diesem Gestammel wäre die Dame geteert und gefedert worden. Oder irgendsowas.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mit den Problemen darf sich dann der Pöbel rumschlagen.



Das haben wir doch eigentlich jetzt schon.... zum Teil

Hauptschule.... zu viele Kinder von Migranten
Realschule...... fast das gleiche Problem also was bleibt um einigermaßen guten Schulunterricht zu bekommen.... ab zum Gymnasium


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Was auch geil ist,
> ich verlinke mal zu Fefe: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a8ecb8d9
> Auch wenn unsere Zonenflachzangen nicht unbedingt die intelligentesten Statements abgegeben haben - bei diesem Gestammel wäre die Dame geteert und gefedert worden. Oder irgendsowas.
> 
> ...



guter Link... auch die Musik passt dazu..... Vorsicht Bike -> Youtube = Teufelswerk und Gottes Beitrag


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Also diese Formulierung ist doch etwas schwach, oder was denkst du?
> In Amiland kann selbst der Mittelstand seine Kinder nicht auf / in Privatschulen schicken.
> Und ist der Mittelstand der Pöbel, wie du das bezeichnest?



Für diejenigen die das einfädeln sind du und ich der Pöbel. Das sind die, denen man das Geld wegnehmen kann und die sich nicht wehren können (bzw. von den Medien Maulverbot bekommen).
Steuererhöhungen, Einschränkung der Sozialleistungen weil die Kassen das nicht mehr packen können, Rentenkürzungen usw. Das wird doch alles kommen. Wenn du Geld hast kaufst du dich raus, versicherst dich privat, damit du mit dem Pöbel nicht im Wartezimmer sitzen musst.


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die das einfädeln sind du und ich der Pöbel.



Dann liegt es vermutlich daran, dass man sich das mit sich machen lässt.
Man ist das was macht.
Wer war in den Letzten zehn Jahren auf einer Demo oder hat gewählt oder hat in einer Bürgerinitiative mitgemacht?

Hier versuchen wir das Asylproblem? zu lösen.
Wenn die Politik keine Lösung hat, die Bewohner haben eine, denn es muss gelöst werden.


bike


----------



## manseluk (6 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Hier versuchen wir das Asylproblem? zu lösen.
> Wenn die Politik keine Lösung hat, die Bewohner haben eine, denn es muss gelöst werden.
> bike



Wie würde diese Lösung den aussehen?


----------



## Rudi (6 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Wer war in den Letzten zehn Jahren auf einer Demo oder hat gewählt oder hat in einer Bürgerinitiative mitgemacht?
> bike



Die Frage hätte die Stasi auch gestellt


----------



## mariob (6 Oktober 2015)

Gut gekontert Rudi,
aber das trifft nicht den Punkt. Es gibt viele Arten und Formen von, nennen wir es mal Widerstand. Zum zweiten, die von mir gewählten oder auch nicht gewählten Volksvertreter haben gefälligst ihren Job zu machen, zu meinem Wohle und ohne Getöse. Letzteres hält einen nämlich von seiner Aufgabe ab.
Edit: Zur Erläuterung, wenn die Bürger eine Idee haben darf das ganze trotzdem von der Politik übernommen und durchgesetzt werden, sonst brauchen wir eine solche nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Wie würde diese Lösung den aussehen?


 

Sieht und hört man das nicht jeden Tag in den Nachrichten?
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.
So richtig schön ist es, dass immer über den Osten geschimpft wird.
Was geschieht in Dresden? Jetzt können und dürfen die Bewohner demonstrieren und nutzen ihre Chance?, wenn das überhaupt eine Chance ist. 
Als wir auf der Straße wegen Doppelbeschluss oder Volkszählung waren, war es eine Demo, heute ist es Volksverhetzung und "brauner Terror".

Ich finde das bestimmt nicht gut weder Dresden noch heiße Sanierung, aber ich finde notwendig mehr als eine Seite zu betrachten.



Rudi schrieb:


> Die Frage hätte die Stasi auch gestellt


Der Sprich war mehr als dumm.


bike

btw: bevor ich wieder als Jammerossi bezeichnet werde: Ich komme aus dem schönen Bayernland.


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2015)

Den was Henryk M. Broder sagt ist nichts hinzuzufügen....

http://www.welt.de/politik/article147257996/Was-Merkel-treibt-grenzt-an-Untreue-im-Amt.html


----------



## manseluk (6 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Sieht und hört man das nicht jeden Tag in den Nachrichten?
> Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.



Ich sehe nur, dass Probleme aufgezeigt werden, aber keine Lösungen. Auch hier im Forum...

Aber meine Frage ist damit immer noch nicht beantwortet.

Wie sieht die Lösung, aus Sicht des "Vokes", aus?


----------



## mariob (6 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
auch wenn ich nicht das Volk bin, einen Lösungsansatz hatte zumindest ich hier zum besten gegeben....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## holgero (6 Oktober 2015)

Zum Glück ist immer öfter Peggy da


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur, dass Probleme aufgezeigt werden, aber keine Lösungen. Auch hier im Forum...
> 
> Aber meine Frage ist damit immer noch nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Wie sieht die Lösung, aus Sicht des "Vokes", aus?



Schon einmal richtig ferngesehen?
Also ich sehe und höre viel über Aktionen die in verschiedenen Bundesländern unternommen werden.
Kommst du wirklich aus der Schweiz?
Dann über die Berge nach Deutschland schauen.
Oder sollen wir bei euch reagieren?
Einfach Türen für Menschen zumachen, außer sie bringen einige Millionen mit.


bike


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur, dass Probleme aufgezeigt werden, aber keine Lösungen. Auch hier im Forum...
> 
> Aber meine Frage ist damit immer noch nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Wie sieht die Lösung, aus Sicht des "Volkes", aus?



Lösung.... wie naiv wollen wir sein...... Es gibt keine Lösung 
Es wird noch viel schlimmer und einige werden sich für ihre Naivität vor Wut in den Arsch beißen.

Das einzige was schön ist das Gute und so ein *Pack wie ich* im gleichen Boot sitzen und wir auf lange Sicht gemeinsam absaufen weil bezahlen für diesen Fehler werden wir alle.


----------



## manseluk (7 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Schon einmal richtig ferngesehen?
> Also ich sehe und höre viel über Aktionen die in verschiedenen Bundesländern unternommen werden.
> Kommst du wirklich aus der Schweiz?
> Dann über die Berge nach Deutschland schauen.
> ...



Die Aktionen zeigen immer nur Probleme auf, Lösungen sehe ich da keine.  Tja, da bin ich wohl blind. Warum schreibst du den diese Lösungen nicht  hier hin, wenn diese so offensichtlich sind?

Übrigens, die Schweiz hat mit knapp 25% Ausländeranteil prozentual  wesentlich mehr Ausländer als Deutschland (ca. 10%?)... Und oh Wunder,  unsere Wirtschaft uns unser Zusammenleben funktionieren doch mehr oder  weniger ganz gut... Auch wurden bisher noch keine Massnahmen ergriffen um die Anzahl von Flüchtlingsgesuchen zu verringern.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es wäre naiv zu glauben, dass alles irgendwie gut geht. Doch dazu braucht es konstruktive Lösungen und nicht Hasstiraden gegen Flüchtlinge und dem projizieren von Negativbeispielen auf die gesamte Masse.


----------



## Bapho (7 Oktober 2015)

Eine Lösung? Es gibt keine Lösung, höchstens etwas Schadensbegrenzung. Das Kind liegt nicht nur im Brunnen, es ist bereits ertrunken. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum das so viele Leute nicht sehen und komme mir manchmal wie Kassandra vor. Es ist nicht möglich Millionen von Menschen in unser Sozialsystem einwandern zu lassen, das System und die Infrastruktur halten das nicht lange aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2015)

Heute Abend um 21:45 wird Frau Merkel in der ARD ein Interview geben
und ihre Flüchtlingspolitik zu erläutern. Sollte man sich vielleicht anschauen
wenn man hier Mitdiskutiert.


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

Was sollen wir uns anschauen.... Eine Erläuterung zu dem Müll den diese Frau und der Rest der Politik gemacht hat.

Um hier zu diskutieren braucht man bestimmt keinen Ratschlag von den Realitätsfremden "Merkel und Co". Nicht wir sondern Merkel, Gabriel und De Maiziere sind das Pack und für mich persönlich sogar Dreckspack.


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Die Aktionen zeigen immer nur Probleme auf, Lösungen sehe ich da keine.  Tja, da bin ich wohl blind. Warum schreibst du den diese Lösungen nicht  hier hin, wenn diese so offensichtlich sind?
> 
> Übrigens, die Schweiz hat mit knapp 25% Ausländeranteil prozentual  wesentlich mehr Ausländer als Deutschland (ca. 10%?)... Und oh Wunder,  unsere Wirtschaft uns unser Zusammenleben funktionieren doch mehr oder  weniger ganz gut... Auch wurden bisher noch keine Massnahmen ergriffen um die Anzahl von Flüchtlingsgesuchen zu verringern.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, es wäre naiv zu glauben, dass alles irgendwie gut geht. Doch dazu braucht es konstruktive Lösungen und nicht Hasstiraden gegen Flüchtlinge und dem projizieren von Negativbeispielen auf die gesamte Masse.



Ja Ihr habt gut reden .....  bisher noch keine Massnahmen ergriffen um die Anzahl von Flüchtlingsgesuchen zu verringern..... Hatten Ihr nicht eine Volksabstimmung ????? 
Und hat die Mehrheit nicht dafür gestimmt das es keine unkontrollierte Einwanderung gibt oder täusche ich mich da ? In der Schweiz sind sogar "Deutsche" nicht mehr so gern als Einwanderer gesehen wie früher und wir haben den
 gleichen kulturellen Hintergrund.

Euch würde ich gerne mal sehen bei einem Ansturm der Muselmänner (ISLAM)..... Da sieht die Welt anders aus
Lieber 10 Millionen Ausländer als eine Million Moslems weil die passen sich nicht an zumindestens der größte Teil nicht und integrieren sich das weiß jeder der mit Moslems aufgewachsen ist.....


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Schweiz hat mit knapp 25% Ausländeranteil prozentual  wesentlich mehr Ausländer als Deutschland (ca. 10%?)... Und oh Wunder,  unsere Wirtschaft uns unser Zusammenleben funktionieren doch mehr oder  weniger ganz gut...



Du weißt genau, dass die Schweiz eine sehr viel strengere Zuwanderung hat als Deutschland.



manseluk schrieb:


> ... und nicht Hasstiraden gegen Flüchtlinge und dem projizieren von Negativbeispielen auf die gesamte Masse.



Hast du von mir Hasstiraden gelesen?
Die ganze Masse? Menschen sind wir in Deutschland und wenn man sich die Umfragen anschaut ist ein Trend zu sehen.
Der bestimmt nicht gut ist, aber wer kann es den Menschen verdenken?


bike


----------



## manseluk (7 Oktober 2015)

Die sogenannte Masseneinwanderungsinitiative wurde mit einer sehr knappen Mehrheit angenommen, ist aber noch nicht Umgesetzt worden. Diese nennt aber keine maximale Zahl der jährlichen Zuwanderung noch ziehlt sie gezielt auf Flüchtlinge (auch wenn dies erfolgreich so vermarktet wurde).
Derzeit gilt noch die Personenfreizügigkeit mit der EU



> [h=3]Personenfreizügigkeit Schweiz – EU[/h]
> Das Abkommen der Personenfreizügigkeit zwischen der Schweiz und den  EU-Staaten ist seit 2002 in Kraft. Mit diesem Abkommen erhalten  Staatsangehörige der Schweiz und der EU-Mitgliedstaaten grundsätzlich  das Recht, Arbeitsplatz bzw. Aufenthaltsort innerhalb der Staatsgebiete  der Vertragsparteien frei zu wählen. Für Staatsangehörige der  Europäischen Freihandelsassoziation (EFTA) gelten nach dem am 1. Juni  2002 in Kraft getretenen revidierten EFTA-Übereinkommen dieselben  Regelungen. Nach der Annahme der Volksinitiative "Gegen  Masseneinwanderung" durch die Schweizer Bevölkerung und die Kantone am  9. Februar 2014 gilt das FZA bis zu einer allfälligen Revision oder  Kündigung weiterhin.



Die Hasstiraden sind nicht auf die bezogen, doch wenn Flüchtlingsheime in Flammen aufgehen mache ich mir schon Sorgen wohin das führt... Eine Lösung ist es aber definitiv nicht (Die vermisse ich übrigens immer noch, werde sie wohl hier auch nicht erhalten).



> Euch würde ich gerne mal sehen bei einem Ansturm der Muselmänner (ISLAM)..... Da sieht die Welt anders aus
> Lieber 10 Millionen Ausländer als eine Million Moslems weil die passen  sich nicht an zumindestens der größte Teil nicht und integrieren sich  das weiß jeder der mit Moslems aufgewachsen ist.....



Und das ist nur noch Rassismus, weder Konstruktiv noch besonders Intelligent.


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

manseluk schrieb:


> Die Hasstiraden sind nicht auf die bezogen, doch wenn Flüchtlingsheime in Flammen aufgehen mache ich mir schon Sorgen wohin das führt... Eine Lösung ist es aber definitiv nicht (Die vermisse ich übrigens immer noch, werde sie wohl hier auch nicht erhalten).
> 
> Und das ist nur noch Rassismus, weder Konstruktiv noch besonders Intelligent.



Wenn du so besonders intelligent bist dann würde ich mir viel mehr Sorgen über das machen was in den Flüchtlingsheimen passiert.
Einer schmeißt ein paar Seiten aus dem Koran ins Klo und alle anderen Islam Idioten wollen Ihn lynchen. 
Selbst die Polizei muß sich verbarrikadieren und ein Kamerateam flüchten.

Selbst bei Überfahrten übers Mittelmeer werden die andersgläubigen aus den Booten geworfen.
Und dann kommst Du mit schlauen Sprüchen...... über Rassismus...... Du solltest lieber mal über diese weltweite Gewaltbereitschaft in den islamischen Ländern Gedanken machen 

Was kotzen mich so schlaue Schluchtenjodler an...... und bitte nenn mich NAZI.... alles besser als ein Nestbeschmutzer der mit der Gesundheit seiner Mitmenschen spielt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2015)

Artikel auf NTV, das sehe ich genauso ...




> 06.10.2015 18:01
> Was zieht die Flüchtlinge an?
> Die Kanzlerin als Sündenbock
> Ein Kommentar von Hubertus Volmer
> ...


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

Angela Merkel ein "starkes Signal", dass die Aufnahmemöglichkeiten Deutschlands erschöpft sind

Ihr glaubt auch wirklich das sich davon in Syrien oder sonst wo einer beeindrucken läßt.... wie naiv kann man nur sein....... 
Ohne harte Maßnahmen wie einpacken und zurück nach Syrien fliegen wird sich nichts mehr ändern und solche Maßnahmen erfordern "EIER" die haben wir aber auf Grund unserer Geschichte nicht.


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/fluechtlinge-wilhelmsburg-101.html

Messerstecherei und einer hatte sogar eine und Pistole...... Da frag ich mich nur woher ???? ohne Geld ... als liebevoller Flüchtling.... lach
An unsere Weicheier hier Ihr solltet auf alle Fälle etwas maskuliner in den nächsten Monaten werden weil nur mit Watte werfen ist nicht die Lösung

 Aber der " Deutsche " Vollidiot redet sich diese Zustände noch immer schön. Jeder der noch ein wenig Anstand hat, jeder der noch alle Sinne beisammen, jeder der sich Deutscher nennt 
müsste und sollte auf der Straße sein.

Ach und manseluk ein Zelt hat auch gebrannt .... mach Dir aber nicht so viele Gedanken über Rassismus und Co........


----------



## Bapho (7 Oktober 2015)

btw. nur weil ich gegen eine unkontrollierte Massenzuwanderung und gegen eine zunehmende Islamisierung bin heißt das nicht, daß ich Brandanschläge usw. befürworte. Niemand soll erfrieren oder verhungern, nur muß nach den geltenden Regeln gespielt werden und wer sich nicht benimmt dem muß Benehmen beigebracht werden, fertig.


----------



## herrwernersens (7 Oktober 2015)

@ rostiger Nagel: 

So unreflektiert darf man den Kommentar aber nicht  stehen lassen, immerhin hat Frau Merkel-IN gesagt, dass es keine  Obergrenze geben kann in der Flüchtlingsaufnahme.
Jeder der nur halbwegs  über einen gesunden Menschenverstand verfügt, kann das nicht gutheißen.  Und in dem von Dir geteilten Kommentar steht ja auch, dass es um die  festsitzenden Flüchtlinge in Ungarn ging. Die Flüchtlinge die zu diesem  Zeitpunkt in Ungarn waren, sind allerdings schon seit Wochen hier. Aber  der Zustrom ebbt ja keinenfalls ab. Weitsicht hat hier ganz sicher  gefehlt. 

Und wenn ich immer wieder höre und lese, ja wir sind ja Einwanderungsland, dreht sich mit der Magen um.

A. hat das was hier gerade passiert mit Einwanderung nichts zu tun, sondern hat eher den Titel "Einfallen" verdient. 

 B. kenne ich persönlich wirklich niemanden der einen ungezügelten Zuzug  von fremder Kultur in unser Land für eine sinnvolle Bereicherung  unseres Landes hält. Man sollte Leuten die es einfach aus Erfahrung  besser wissen, wie z.B. dem Buschkowsky, auch mal zuhören und Lehren  daraus ziehen.  Merkel hat stattdessen in ihrer Amtszeit zum zweiten Mal  eine 180° Drehung hingelegt. Erst beim Atom-Ausstieg und nun bei der  Zuwanderung - "Multikulti ist gescheitert" hat Sie ja in der  Vergangenheit auch schon propagiert. 

C. Mich hat niemand  gefragt, ob ich es gutheiße unser Land zum Einwanderungsland zu machen,  anstatt eine Familienpolitik zu etablieren die es ermöglicht, dass die  Geburtenraten mal wieder signifikant steigen. Aber das scheint auch gar nicht gewollt, wenn  man mal steigende Steuereinnahmen mit sinkender Geburtenrate in Relation  setzt und sich die Zahlen mal anschaut. Doppelverdiener zahlen nunmal  mehr Steuern, ist nur ziemlich blöd wenn einem die Steuerzahler  irgendwann mal ausgehen...



Zum Glück kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen, dass ich dieser Bundesjunta zur Macht verholfen habe....


----------



## mariob (7 Oktober 2015)

Also zwei Dinge,
erstens ist einer für den Laden D verantwortlich -  und kein Sündenbock. Wenn man Bockmist baut und das schon die ganze  Zeit, ja, auch Nichtstun ist Bockmist muß das sanktioniert werden. Dafür  noch den Titel des Sündenbocks zu kriegen halte ich für starken Tobak  und spricht für die (leider mittlerweile übliche) unterirdische  Berichterstattung von ntv.
Und zweitens, wenn wir eine unterbesetzte Exekutive wie die Polizei haben die nicht mal mehr die eigene Bevölkerung ohne Flüchtlinge beschützen kann dann gibt es diese Zustände von Krawallen im Flüchtlingsheim. Denn bei zeitnaher Bearbeitung einer Aufnahme plus sauberer Durchsetzung des geltenden Rechts, was nur mit entsprechendem Personalaufwand möglich ist würde es gar nicht soweit kommen.
Den Bankensystem Billionen hinterherwerfen aber für solche essentiellen Dinge angeblich kein Geld. Sowas wird aber nicht in unseren Qualitätsmedien kommuniziert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

herrwernersens schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen, dass ich dieser Bundesjunta zur Macht verholfen habe....



Ich ja .... ich war mal so DOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFF  nie wieder CDU...nie wieder SPD.... niemals Grüne ..... niemals FDP, AFD, NPD und sonstigen Müll an Leuten die nur auf unsere Kosten Polit-Karriere machen wollen.
Leider fehlt es an einer echten richtigen alternative bei diesen Pseudo-Wahlen alle 4 Jahre


Nachtrag...... Hab mir diese super Rede aus Brüssel von Budesjutta angesehn... Was soll sie auch anderes erzählen außer den eigenen Mist zu verteidigen.


----------



## der_iwan (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
Bei uns in Hamburg zeigen die Flüchtlinge das sie schon Marktwirtschaft beherschen.
In einer Erstaufnahmestelle hat eine Gruppe beschlossen, wer hier auf den Pott oder duschen will, muss bezahlen.
Waren natürlich nicht alle mit einverstanden und es gab eine erhitzte Diskussion mit Eisenstangen , Messer und einer Schusswaffe.

Aber wie unsere Politiker sagen, es ist alles in Ordnung.

Es macht langsam keinen Spass mehr


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2015)

Das beste ist immer die Rede von den armen „Flüchtlingen" ich schrei mich weg...... ein paar vielleicht aber der große Teil bestimmt nicht
 Aus Syrien „flüchten“ also über 2.500 km durch mindestens 4-5 als sicher geltende
 Staaten um nach Deutschland zu kommen.  Das ist keine Flucht mehr das sind eher *Wanderheuschrecken!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Dann die Forderung der sogenannten Flüchtlinge die Unterkünften nach Herkunft, Ethnien und Glauben zu trennen. 
 Hallo ???? Alle Latten noch am Zaun ???
 Unsere Bundesjutta Tante Merkel ist für mich die Krönung einfach mal geltende Gesetze außer Kraft setzen und grünes Licht geben.
 Das Asylrecht in Deutschland Artikel 16a besagt-->>

1. Politisch Verfolgte genießen Asylrecht.
 2. Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften 
 oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die
 Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist. 

 Die Regierung setzt das Grundgesetz also einfach außer Kraft. Aber auch die Dublin-III- Verordnung wird nicht eingehalten. 
 Dort steht dass ein Asylbewerber in dem EU-Mitgliedstaat seinen Asylantrag stellen muss in dem er den EU-Raum betreten hat. Dort hat auch die Registrierung und die Durchführung des Asylverfahrens zu erfolgen.  

 Das manseluk erinnert mich mehr an das 3. Reich als den Müll den die Flüchtlinge sich selber anzünden !!!  
 In Diktaturen ist es üblich Gesetze wie einem der Schwanz steht  außer bzw. in Kraft zu setzen.

 Für alle von uns sollte langsam der Widerstand zur Pflicht werden !“ oder wie lange wollt Ihr euch noch verarschen lassen


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2015)

Ist Valium rezeptpflichtig?
Ich denke hier bracht jemand Hilfe. 
Möchte keinen Namen nennen, doch ich denke er erkennt sich 
Er kann sich ja nun auch etwas entspannen, nachdem der EuGH sich um Frazebuck kümmert.

Eine kleine Geschichte am Rande:
Gestern musste ich zu meinem Wasserversorger nach Osterburg.
Komisch dachte ich, die Innenstadt ist gesperrt.
Clever wie ich bin habe ich die Umgehung gefunden.
Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich Zeit und wollte wissen was geschehen war.
Unfall? Überfall?
Nein, viel schlimmer.
In einem Haus am Kreisverkehr wurden Asylanten einquartiert. 
Denen hat die Einrichtung nicht gefallen und daher haben die das Haus demontiert und alles auf die Straße geworfen.
Das Haus wurde für 30t€ instand gesetzt und umgebaut.
Das ist ein Beispiel, wie Integration funktioniert.
Zur Zeit wird die Rosa Luxemburg umgebaut.
Die Schulen in der Nachbarschaft werden ab sofort von einem Wachdienst und den Eltern der Schüler bewacht.
Es gibt eben verschiedene Gründe eine schlaflose Nacht zu haben.
Doch wenn nicht die Einwohner, wer hilft dann?


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (7 Oktober 2015)

Auf der Titanic wurde auch gespielt, bis das Wasser in die Instrumente lief.So kommt es mir hier vor.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung das diese Regierung nicht mehr weiss was sie tut.


----------



## mariob (7 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
die Nummer wird noch sowas von lustig :-(. Wenn das so weitergeht haben wir die passenden Truppen noch vor der nächsten Wahl an der Macht. Insofern stimme ich Dir zu.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Bapho (8 Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab mir das gestern bei Anne Will angetan und meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen wurden bestätigt. Soviel Realitätsverweigerung müßte sich eigentlich mal ein Arzt anschauen. Wie üblich keine Antworten, nur trübes Politikerneusprech.
Der Herr Innenminister ist scheinbar mit allem und immer überlastet, der Kanzleramtsminister ist nicht viel besser und Mutti steht in der Mitte, lobt sich und ruft "Mir nach, ich folge euch".

Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht. 
Heinrich Heine


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

Flüchtlingsgespräch bei Anne Will... immer schön weiter verarschen lassen.

Angebote machen, Druck ausüben was für ein Merkel-Plan in der Flüchtlingskrise
Verhältnisse in vernünftige Bahnen lenken nennt Frau Merkel das. 
Wie und ob überhaupt sich Erfolge zeigen sollen das lässt unsere Blitzbirne offen.
Die Botschaft heißt immer noch "NO LIMIT"
Aber das war klar.... die meisten Deutschen haben keine Courage und die dumme Merkel gehört dazu  :sm12:...... deshalb kommen ja Fremde um sich das Land unter den Nagel zu reißen.....


----------



## bike (8 Oktober 2015)

Manche werden verarscht, aber normal muss man sich auch verarschen lassen.
Es steht doch jedem frei etwas zu unternehmen.
Bei meiner Datscha wird / wurde das Dorfgemeinschaftshaus als Lager für "Spenden" missbraucht.
Jetzt  wird das wieder geändert, da dieses Gebäude für andere Aktivitäten  gebaut wurde und es keinen rechtlichen Grund gibt für die Umnutzung.
Es geht wenn man etwas aktiv macht und nicht nur jammert.

Außerdem  fand ich Mutti echt klasse. Sie hat klar und deutlich gezeigt, dass sie  eben nichts kann und nur durch einen Betriebsunfall auf den Platz kam.
Besser dort, denn wenn ich daran denke sie arbeitet als Physiker, das hat diese Wissenschaft nicht verdient.
Und unser Rollirocker hat ja auch schon erklärt, dass Deutschland an den Asylanten zerbricht.
Der Tagesspiegel hat aber schon die Lösung.
http://www.kraftfuttermischwerk.de/blogg/tagesspiegel-vergurkt-titelblatt/ 

bike


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2015)

Merkel-Bashing scheint ja im Moment supermodern zu sein, jeder gefällt sich darin alles besser zu können und besser zu wissen. Das ist ja ohnehin eine der ganz großen deutschen Eigenschaften.
Wer ernsthaft daran glaubt, dass sie (Merkel) nur dasitzt und alles geschen läßt und in keinster Weise aktiv am Geschehen teilnimmt, der muß echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun haben. Niemand kann so lange in so einer Position verbleiben, wenn er eine Vollniete ist. Aber wer seine Gegner unterschätzt, der hat ohnehin schon verloren und so ist es ja inzwischen einer ganzen Legion männlicher Politiker ergangen. Ich kann darüber wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln, immer weiter so. Und an den Unterzeichnern des öffentlichen Brandbriefes kann man ganz gut sehen, wie die Ratten rauskommen und sich zum Angriff formieren, sobald sie meinen, es könnten ihnen einen kleinen Nutzen bringen und seien es nur Wählerstimmen im eigenen Wahlkreis. Da kann man mal sehen, wie Politiker ihr Wimpelchen immer nach dem Wind richten, es ist einfach nur abscheulich dieses Pack.


----------



## bike (8 Oktober 2015)

Unterschätzen? 
Aber wer nichts tut, der macht auch nichts verkehrt.
Schau, nach Schröder konnte es nicht schlechter werden.

Die Geschichte wird schon zeigen, dass die Episode Mutti ein Schritt auf Richtung ganz weit rechts war, leider.


bike


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Unterschätzen?
> Aber wer nichts tut, der macht auch nichts verkehrt.



Na ja, da würde ich mich mal nicht täuschen, schau dir viele Politiker an, die quatschen viel, sagen nichts und tun nichts, außer ein Lobbyist winkt mit Posten, vorteilen oder sonstwas.



bike schrieb:


> Schau, nach Schröder konnte es nicht schlechter werden.


Obwohl ich den persönlich nicht mag, kann man über seine Erfolge und Misserfolge sicher streiten. Fakt ist, er hat NEIN gesagt, als Bush diesen unsäglichen Überfall auf den Irak organisiert hat und das können wir Deutschen dem Mann gar nicht hoch genug anrechnen.



bike schrieb:


> Die Geschichte wird schon zeigen, dass die Episode Mutti ein Schritt auf Richtung ganz weit rechts war, leider.


Sicher wissen wir hinterher, was gut und was schlecht war, wenn wir es vorher wüßten wären wir reich und bei allen gefragt. 
Mal abwarten, denn auch wenn Asylgegner teilweise rechtes Vokabular nutzen, ich glaube nicht, dass das wirklich alles Rechte sind, das wäre zu einfach gedacht. Über manche Aussagen und Reaktionen darf auch noch ein paar Mal nachgedacht werden.


----------



## volker (8 Oktober 2015)

soviel mal zu Thema Akzeptanz.
denke das muss man nicht großartig dokumentieren


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2015)

@Ralle,
ich denke nicht das die Dame nichts tut - im Gegenteil - sie achtete bisher pendantischst auf ihr Image. Das ist auch Arbeit, wie auch TTIP usw. Wenn Du diese "Politik" einmal genauer anschaust, also wie auf Probleme reagiert wird so wird das klarer. Scheiß Satz.
Am deutlichsten drückt sich das in der Visionslosigkeit aus, also der Frage was wollen wir Menschen in der Zukunft tun und wie wollen wir leben, darauf gibt es außer dem globalen Begriff "Wachsdumm" keine Antwort.
Und einer ist bei dieser Nummer der Chef oder will es sein und da lasse ich "der/die Ärmste" nicht gelten.
Was ich aber auch glaube das viele Ideen also auch Ihre Außendarstellung nicht von Ihr alleine kommen, da gibt es definitiv einen unsichtbaren Hintergrund.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> ich denke nicht das die Dame nichts tut - im Gegenteil - sie achtete bisher pendantischst auf ihr Image. Das ist auch Arbeit, wie auch TTIP usw. Wenn Du diese "Politik" einmal genauer anschaust, also wie auf Probleme reagiert wird so wird das klarer. Scheiß Satz.
> Am deutlichsten drückt sich das in der Visionslosigkeit aus, also der Frage was wollen wir Menschen in der Zukunft tun und wie wollen wir leben, darauf gibt es außer dem globalen Begriff "Wachsdumm" keine Antwort.
> Und einer ist bei dieser Nummer der Chef oder will es sein und da lasse ich "der/die Ärmste" nicht gelten.
> ...



Das ist klar und ich weiß natürlich, dass ich niemals den gesamten Hintergrund sehe, der ja ohnehin gerne verborgen wird.
Ich bin auch nicht glücklich mit vielen Entscheidungen der Politik (TTIP, Abbau der Polizei, Entmachtung der Polizei, keine ordentiche Steuerreform, keinerlei Konsequenzen aus dem Abhörskandal usw.), aber du bist sicher auch nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass es auch nur irgend einen Politiker gibt, der hier wirklich etwas reißen würde. Ich würde fast meinen, es gibt im Hintergrund gewisse Zwänge, denen man sich offensichtlich beugen muß, denn anders kann man sich viele Dinge nicht erklären. Wo wir dann ganz nahe an diversen Verschwörungstheorien sind.  Sieh dir nur an, was aus den Grünen geworden ist, das kann man doch kaum noch mit ansehen.

Aber trotzdem gilt und da stimme ich eben mit Frau Merkel überein, die da aus Syrien kommen sind erst einmal Menschen und die brauchen auch Hilfe und die sollen sie bekommen. Dann habe ich aber auch ein paar andere Ideen und Meinungen. Das betrifft z.Bsp. der Umgang mit Leuten, die straffällig werden (da gehört Sachbeschädigung, Bedrohung usw. ja dazu). Nur darf man eben nicht alle pauschal über einen Kamm scheren und vorverurteilen, jeder soll auch eine Chance haben. Gerade ich als Deutscher kenne doch die pauschalen Vorurteile noch sehr gut von früher, wenn man durch Polen fuhr und mit Steinen beschmissen oder als Nazi beschimpft wurde.


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@Ralle 100% ACK, das Problem ist doch das genau diese Politik auf dem Rücken der wirklich Bedürftigen ausgetragen wird ob nun deutsch oder nicht. Fakt ist das es auch hier ein riesen Markt ist der gut bedient wird. Und das wird völlig ausgeblendet.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem gilt und da stimme ich eben mit Frau Merkel überein, die da aus Syrien kommen sind erst einmal Menschen und die brauchen auch Hilfe und die sollen sie bekommen..



Dafür müssen Sie aber nicht 2.500 km und durch mindestens 3-5 als sicher geltende Staaten laufen um nach Deutschland zu kommen.  
Das hat mit Flucht nichts mehr zu tun also lasst alle mal das spinnen sein. 

Und außerdem auch wenn alle Hilfe brauchen können wir nicht jedem helfen damit sollten sich die Waschlappen unter euch mal abfinden....... mal holt einfach keinen mehr ins Rettungsboot wenn dadurch der ganze Kahn absäuft.
Wartet mal wenn durch die Hilfe es euch mal selber dreckig geht... mal sehn wer dann noch schlau Quatscht... 
Ich bin wenigsten so ehrlich und weiß das mir das Hemd näher sitzt als die Hose und heuchel mir keinen in die eigene Tasche.



Ralle schrieb:


> Nur darf man eben nicht alle pauschal über einen Kamm scheren und vorverurteilen, jeder soll auch eine Chance haben.



Genau und deshalb prüfen wir uns zu Tode und weil uns die Eier fehlen dürfen am Ende alle bleiben..... tolle Wurst


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Dafür müssen Sie aber nicht 2.500 km und durch mindestens 3-5 als sicher geltende Staaten laufen um nach Deutschland zu kommen.
> Das hat mit Flucht nichts mehr zu tun also lasst alle mal das spinnen sein.
> 
> Und außerdem auch wenn alle Hilfe brauchen können wir nicht jedem helfen damit sollten sich die Waschlappen unter euch mal abfinden....... mal holt einfach keinen mehr ins Rettungsboot wenn dadurch der ganze Kahn absäuft.
> ...



Traurig, was du so absonderst, das merkt man schon an deinen verbalen Ausfällen. 

Nur Eines: Klar kommen die durch sichere Länder, Deutschland hat ja auch keine Grenzen zu unsicheren Ländern. Das dieses Abkomen so zustande kam, das kann nur mit damaligen anderen Verhältnissen, geistiger Umnachtung der beteiligten Politiker (die Grenzen zu unsicheren Ländern haben), Bestechung, Bedrohung oder einem Mix aus all dem zustandegekommen sein. Denn dieses Abkommen nützt ja offensichtlich ausschließlich den "inneren" Ländern der EU. Da man damals nicht gleichzeitig Verteilungsquoten festgeschrieben hat, ließ man also die "Außenstaaten" der EU gepflegt im Stich und die brechen nun das Recht (das für sie echt Sch... ist) und sagen sich, wir sind doch hier nicht die Oberdeppen. Wem will man das noch verübeln? Und Deutschland war sicher an allem unbeteiligt und unschuldig. 

Deine Stammtischparolen kann ich echt nicht brauchen, die höre ich so schon genug. Außerdem teile ich die Sorgen der Leute, die mache ich mir auch, über Lösungen denke ich auch nach, wie sicher viele das tun. Aber ich lasse mir deswegen auf keinen Fall die Menschlichkeit und das Mitgefühl nehmen, egal wie blöd einer wie du das findet und ob jemand meint, ich hätte deswegen keine Eier in der Hose. Das hast du umsonst.


----------



## silverfreaky (8 Oktober 2015)

Merkel ist wohl eine Totalversagerin.Hier die Punkte:

Energiewende-->nichts erreicht
überstürztes Abschalten von Kernkraftwerken die vorher noch sicher waren
2010 Bankenrettung auf Kosten der Steuerzahler-->Verschuldung anschauen vorher /nachher
NSA Affäre-->Merkel wird ausspioniert-->die Liste von ausspionierten Firmen wird teilweise geschwärzt und der Opposition übergeben,keine Aufklärung
Einmischung in der Ukraine -->Befehl von Obama-->Schwächung Russlands und Verringerung des Exports->das ist sicher an Dämlichkeit nimmer zu überbieten
Alle kundigen Minister abgesägt.Auch Friedrich Merz, u.s.w.
Die ganzen Flüchtlinge kann ich auch einladen.Ausbaden müssens andere.Ich rede hier von vielen nicht integrationsfähigen Syrern.Wer hier behauptet die währen einfach zu integrieren ist naiv.

Fazit:Wer hier Merkel verteidigt hat von Politik keine Ahnung.Dazu stehe ich.Schwächster Kanzler(in) die wir je hatten.Gelinde gesagt hat sie auch noch die ganzen Rechtsbrüche der Finanzierung der
EZB,Haftungsschirme,Finanzierung über die Druckerpresse von Draghi zu Verantworten.Entgegengestemmt hat sie sich zumindest nicht.Alleine der finanzielle Schaden der Haftungen und Bankenrettungen geht in die hunderte von Milliarden.Ich bin erstaunt wie man die noch verteidigen kann.


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Traurig, was du so absonderst, das merkt man schon an deinen verbalen Ausfällen.
> 
> Nur Eines: Klar kommen die durch sichere Länder, Deutschland hat ja auch keine Grenzen zu unsicheren Ländern. Das dieses Abkomen so zustande kam, das kann nur mit damaligen anderen Verhältnissen, geistiger Umnachtung der beteiligten Politiker (die Grenzen zu unsicheren Ländern haben), Bestechung, Bedrohung oder einem Mix aus all dem zustandegekommen sein. Denn dieses Abkommen nützt ja offensichtlich ausschließlich den "inneren" Ländern der EU. Da man damals nicht gleichzeitig Verteilungsquoten festgeschrieben hat, ließ man also die "Außenstaaten" der EU gepflegt im Stich und die brechen nun das Recht (das für sie echt Sch... ist) und sagen sich, wir sind doch hier nicht die Oberdeppen. Wem will man das noch verübeln? Und Deutschland war sicher an allem unbeteiligt und unschuldig.
> 
> Deine Stammtischparolen kann ich echt nicht brauchen, die höre ich so schon genug. Außerdem teile ich die Sorgen der Leute, die mache ich mir auch, über Lösungen denke ich auch nach, wie sicher viele das tun. Aber ich lasse mir deswegen auf keinen Fall die Menschlichkeit und das Mitgefühl nehmen, egal wie blöd einer wie du das findet und ob jemand meint, ich hätte deswegen keine Eier in der Hose. Das hast du umsonst.



Traurig das ich so was absonder... Ich finde es eher traurig das du so eine billige Antwort schreibst.

Was Deine Politiker damals wie heute verpasst haben oder wer oder was bestochen wurde ist mir egal. Fakt ist auf alle Fälle das sich über geltende Gesetze hinweg gesetzt wurde......... 
Da ist auch nichts zum diskutieren auch wenn das den Linken und Grünen nicht immer gefällt. 
Wenn wir das alle machen dann können wir auch alle einpacken und jeder macht sein eigenes Ding und der stärkere gewinnt... wäre für so einen NAZI wie mich perfekt.... Das bin ich doch in Deinen Augen...lach 

Für deine Bezeichnung "Stammtischparolen" müßte ich Dir eigentlich ein Ohr abreißen und mal direkt mit dem Gehirn dahinter sprechen...... 

1. Also Du bist der Meinung man kann allen helfen und alle können nach Deutschland kommen ob 100 oder 25 Millionen egal wir schaffen das ???? Bist du wirklich so naiv ?? oder nur zu GUT für diese Welt !!!

2. Ja uns fehlt es an Courage und deshalb werden nur wenige wieder abschoben .... das sieht man doch an Deiner Antwort.... Du bist doch auch so ein prüfe, prüfe, prüfe,


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wie man die noch verteidigen kann.



Die Gutmenschen verteidigen hier verbal alles solange bis Sie selber finanziell und /- oder körperlich betroffen sind..... 
Ich hoffe nicht aber glaube das wir in diesem Punkt noch einiges erleben.


----------



## silverfreaky (8 Oktober 2015)

Der größte Fehler von Merkel war es in die Verschuldung zu Gehen und sich von Banken abhängig zu machen.Sind die Banken zu groß kann man aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.
Man muss sie Retten sonst riskiert man den Währungsreset.Ein fataler Fehler.
2010 hätte man ein Exempel statuieren müssn.Da hätte man die Banken in einer Art haftungskaskade pleite gehen lassen müssen.Das Sparbuch wäre zuletzt dran gekommen.
Die Aktionäre und Spekulanten  hätten bezahlen müssen nicht der Steuerzahler.Aber die Politik ist eine Hure.Den Spruch gibt's schon lange.Wie wahr.Der eine braucht den anderen.

Die Politiker brauchen die Banken zum Verschulden und die Banken brauchen die Politiker um im Casino zu Zocken.
Verliern sie zahlt der Steuerzahler, gewinnen sie ist auch gut.


----------



## holgero (8 Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt auf einmal los?
Plötzlich ganz ander Töne und Bilder in den Medien. Kriminelle Ausländer? Demonstrationen im ganzen Land? Bis jetzt gab es doch nur Gegendemos.  
Ist das jetzt die Lügenpresse? Oder haben die sich gebessert, und waren bis jetzt die Lügenpresse? Oder sind es jetzt einfach nur andere Halbwahrheiten und Lügen geworden?
Das kann man wirklich nicht deuten. Besser man stellt alles in Frage .
:sm6:

In der Politikern nix neues. Nur leere Luftblasen. 

Sorry, aber ich fühle mich nur verarscht


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2015)

@UniMog

Mann, du bist echt ein armer Wicht.
Diskutiere mit dir selbst, dann wirst du ja vielleicht glücklich. Leute niederschreien ist echt das Dümmste, was man in einer Demokratie machen kann. Ich habs vernünftig versucht, aber es geht einfach nicht, das enttäuscht mich dann doch etwas.

Damit bin ich raus!


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

Ralle und bei Dir passt....

Wenn Arschlöcher fliegen könnten wäre der Himmel so voll, dass die Vögel zu Fuss gehen müssten

so ist brav.... immer schön Danke sagen...... na zwei haben wir schon...... wer wird der nächste Arschkriecher sein !!!


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2015)

Mensch Unimog,
beim besten Willen, nun halte doch mal den Ball flach. Das in dieser Thematik zuviel schiefläuft wissen wir alle und das die Folgen keiner will ist auch klar. Das die Verantwortlichen keine Verantwortung übernehmen werden leider traurige Wahrheit. Und insofern wünsche auch ich denselben die Pest an den Hals.
Man ist aber nicht automatisch Feind wenn man nicht Freund ist. Das ist interessanterweise die Ideologie auf einem anderen Kontinent mit Wasser dazwischen. Und es macht uns alle nicht besser wenn wir uns diese hier zu eigen machen.
bike hat insofern recht, machen und nicht schreien. Machen heißt bei mir auch erklären bis es der Gegenüber gegen seinen Willen begriffen hat.

Sorry, ist nicht bös gemeint
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2015)

Heute habe ich gelesen, für 508 Mio Europäer können es 
kein Problem sein, 3 Mio Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.

Hoffentlich weiß der Bürgermeister meiner zweiten Heimat,
dass bezogen auf die 10.000 Einwohner nach 59 Flüchtlingen 
das Soll erfüllt ist ...

Warum habe ich das Gefühl, dass der einzige Vorteil vom 
geeinten Europa der ist, dass ich ohne Geldumtausch ans 
Mittelmeer kann?


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2015)

@mariob

Wenn ich schreibe:

- Wir können nicht allen Menschen helfen
- Wir können nicht alles bezahlen
- Das ist keine Flucht weil man schon über vernünftige Länder eingereist ist.
- Man kann nicht einfach als Frau Merkel seine eigenen Gesetze machen

und bekomme als Antwort vom Ralle so eine selten dumme Antwort wie "Traurig, was du so absonderst, das merkt man schon an deinen verbalen Ausfällen.
was ist er denn für ein Assi der Forum Moderator.

Und meine angeblichen verbalen Ausfälle sind immer die Reaktion auf etwas und ich schreibe immer was ich denke..... 
Hier im Forum haben wir doch so ein nettes Grüppchen und Kaffee-Kränzchen was sich immer gerne Rückendeckung gibt und 
so tut als wenn Sie die Weisheit mit dem Schaumlöffel gefressen haben... wenn nicht bei Politischen Themen dann als Atomraketen Programmierer 

Aber so wie die Jung das hier machen ist das ja heute "normal" einer macht vor und die restlichen Arschkriecher machen nach.... aber nur mutig hinter dem PC
Das ist ja nicht nur bei diesem Thema sondern war schon so oft der Fall.... Wie die Medien eine Art Forum Stimmungs-/ und Meinungsmache 
Die ganzen Foren sind eben nicht mehr das was die vor vielen Jahren mal waren stellst du eine Frage kommt erst mal ein Haufen Idioten 
um die Ecke und gibt dir 10 Belehrungen + 5 Warnungen bevor eventuell deine Frage beantwortet wird oder man dich nicht verbal verscheucht hat.

Aber ich will nicht ganz vom Thema abkommen.

In dem Sinn halt die Ohren steif..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> - Wir können nicht allen Menschen helfen
> - Wir können nicht alles bezahlen
> ...



Wir schaffen das. 


SolidaritätszuschlagXXL
nur ein Urlaub pro Jahr erlaubt
Sperrstunde 23 Uhr
30 % Mehrwertsteuer

Wenn sich die breite Mittelschicht ein bischen zusammenreißt, schaffen wir das.

Ernsthaft, das monetäre Problem ist für mich lösbar.

Das viel größere Problem ist, dass unsere Werte wie
die (einigermaßen) Gleichstellung der Frau und die
Akzeptanz von Nicht- und Andersgläubigen in Frage 
gestellt wird.

Wie kann es sein, dass ein "Gläubiger" sich selbst durch 
die westliche Welt vögelt, aber ausrastet, wenn einer
seine Schwester nur anschaut?


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2015)

Genau .... 

Diese Religion ist für mich eine der größten Gefahren.
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum von unseren Gutmenschen die sofort da sind sobald auch nur ein Verdacht auf Neonazis besteht...... 

Warum halten die alle beim Islam die Füße still.... Angst oder Feigheit oder beides ??

Eine richtige Integration wird es mit Moslems *nie geben *das kennen wir doch von unseren Türken und bitte kommt nicht mit den paar die in Ordnung sind ich 
habe selber einen guten Freund der aber wie ich keinen großen wert auf Religion legt.

 Der Glaube auf den die Moslems soviel Wert legen verbietet es Ihnen einfach sich anzupassen.
Eine Freundschaft zwischen Moslems und Ungläubigen ist vom Koran her grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen und verboten wer das bricht
 ist selbst aus der Gemeinschaft der wahren Moslems ausgeschlossen.

Einstellung und Respekt der Flüchtlinge gegenüber anderen kann man ja prima in den Flüchtlingsheimen sehen .... Die müssen ja jetzt kaum hier schon getrennt werden wobei uns hier viel nicht gezeigt wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Einstellung und Respekt der Flüchtlinge gegenüber anderen kann man ja prima in den Flüchtlingsheimen sehen .... Die müssen ja jetzt kaum hier schon getrennt werde wobei uns hier viel nicht gezeigt wird.



Bei der momentanen Unterbringung verstehe ja noch, dass
es dort zu Reibereien kommt.

Ich meine den Alltag, am Arbeitsplatz, in Schulen und im
öffentlichen Leben – wenn der Vater mit Migrationshinter-
grund die Klassenlehrerin weg schickt und nach einem 
Lehrer verlangt und – was ich noch schlimmer finde – seinen 
Söhne diese Anschauung weiter gibt.


----------



## mariob (9 Oktober 2015)

Ich sage es mal so,
das Problem wird durch den Starrsinn der Politik zur Zeit schön angeheizt - wie schon geschrieben die Folgen sind jetzt schon gut im Ansatz erkennbar. Und die kann keiner wollen. Ich fürchte daher das das Problem weiter aufschäumen wird und das ganze recht schnell umschlagen. Und das recht schnell :-(.
Nochmal, @Unimog, was ich anmahne ist lediglich der Ton, der muß so nicht sein. Jemand der in Ruhe und nachvollziehbar erklärt wird deutlich ernster genommen. Das unterscheidet dieses Forum von der SPSBild.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei der momentanen Unterbringung verstehe ja noch, dass
> es dort zu Reibereien kommt.



Ich auch aber es gab ja auch schon Meldungen wo anders Gläubige im Mittelmeer aus dem Boot geworfen wurden.
Ich habe auf alle Fälle kein gutes Gefühl.... 
Aber das Kind ist auch schon in den Brunnen gefallen und das bekommen wir in diesem Leben nicht mehr in den Griff mit der Einstellung von "Wir haben Angst auf Grund der Vergangenheit"


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Nochmal, @Unimog, was ich anmahne ist lediglich der Ton, der muß so nicht sein. Jemand der in Ruhe und nachvollziehbar erklärt wird deutlich ernster genommen. Das unterscheidet dieses Forum von der SPSBild.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Das du Recht hast das weiß ich aber bei diesem Thema bin ich wirklich schnell auf der Palme.... 
Die letzten 40 Jahre hab ich meine Klappe gehalten über die verrückte Politik alles im Multi-Kulti zu ersaufen und den Glauben man kann alle Kulturen in einen Topf werfen...... Das geht leider nicht und mit dem Islam bestimmt nicht
Ich will nur Arbeiten, Leben, und die anderen sollen mich in Ruhe lassen so wie ich Sie in Ruhe lasse. 

Aber Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl wenn die Idioten alle so weiter machen und trotz der Erfahrungen, den Problemen und den Religionskriegen (besonders der ISLAM)
nicht langsam das Gehirn einschalten könnte es bald mit dem "in Ruhe leben" vorbei sein


----------



## mariob (9 Oktober 2015)

Hm,
@Unimog, schaue Dir doch mal an wo der Islam verbreitet ist. Das sind durch die Bank weg Länder mit sagen wir mal vorsichtig - bildungsfernen Schichten. Der Islam selbst wird für meine Begriffe lediglich als Ideologie und Feigenblatt benutzt. Wie bei uns in der Zone Marx Engels Lenin oder auch eine Zeitlang Stalin die Götter waren.
Marx war eine arme Sau und Wirtschaftswissnschaftler, Engels kam wohl aus eher gutbürgerlicher Umgebung, Lenin hatte die KZs erfunden und Stalin dieses System zugunsten seiner Person perfektioniert.
Und so wurden die Marxschen Lehren ebenfalls bis heute im Mainstream verteufelt obwohl es nur Grundlagenforschung war und keine Aussage darüber wie eine Gesellschaft ausehen sollte.
Und so sehe ich das mit dem Islam. Er wird wie immer von den Anhängern nur passend ausgelegt. Und dagegen gilt es zu arbeiten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (9 Oktober 2015)

Das man die Religion egal welcher Art für so ziemlich jede Schandtat hernehmen kann ist ja nicht erst seit heute bekannt. 
Wenn man die Vielen Toten bei den Protestanten/Katholikenkonflikten aufrechnet, käme das Christentum ja auch nicht direkt als gut und friedfertig weg. Und das war auch nicht im letzten Jahrhundert.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> @mariob
> 
> Wenn ich schreibe:
> 
> ...



Deine verbalen Ausfälle verbitte ich mir.
Dass du polemisierst, überspitzt und übertreibst um deinen Argumenten Gewicht zu verleihen kann ich vielleicht noch hinnehmen, aber beschimpfen lasse ich mich hier von dir ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Oktober 2015)

Aufatmen Leute, Angie hat den Friedensnobelpreis NICHT gewonnen, sie kann jetzt wieder normal agieren


----------



## Aventinus (9 Oktober 2015)

Für den hätte sie angeblich sowieso keine Zeit gehabt, sagt sie...


----------



## Verpolt (9 Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt los?

Seit 11:54 kein neuer Beitrag.

Sind die Grenzen zu?
Oder wurden jemandem die Grenzen aufgezeigt?


----------



## mariob (9 Oktober 2015)

Alter Öl ins Feuer Gießer

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Verpolt (9 Oktober 2015)

@mariob

sozusagen ein "Brandbrief".

Ein klein wenig ironische "Auflockerung" kann dem Fred nicht schaden. 
Sonst glüht hier noch was durch...


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Oktober 2015)

http://m.bild.de/politik/inland/alt...gegen-merkel-stellen-42952950.bildMobile.html


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (9 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
bei Telepolis unter den Kommentaren:
http://www.heise.de/tp/foren/S-Erst...r-Verkuendung/forum-296020/msg-26972578/read/
ROFLMAO

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JaJa (9 Oktober 2015)

Mist da war ich in Urlaub und hier geht die Post ab :s1:


----------



## bike (9 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> .... aber beschimpfen lasse ich mich hier von dir ganz sicher nicht.



Ralle ohne jetzt etwas falsches zu schreiben:
Mich können nur Menschen beschimpfen oder beleidigen.
Ich denke das trifft auch für dich zu.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (9 Oktober 2015)

ZEIT ONLINE



Echtzeit-Berichte[h=2]AfD: Partei für deutschen Widerstand[/h]

ZEIT ONLINE - ‎vor 55 Minuten‎
















Strafanzeige gegen die Kanzlerin, Demos in ostdeutschen Städten, steigende Umfragewerte: Die Lucke-lose, radikalere AfD nutzt die Flüchtlingskrise für eine Offensive. Von Lenz Jacobsen. 9. Oktober 2015, 16:22 Uhr 151 Kommentare. Alexander Gauland ...


----------



## bike (16 Oktober 2015)

Ist mir bei der Welt ins Auge gesprungen:



> 16:46
> Hamburg: Mehr als 1000 Polizeieinsätze in Flüchtlingsheimen
> 
> Die Hamburger Polizei hat seit Jahresanfang 1057 Einsätze in Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen für Flüchtlinge verzeichnet. Das geht aus einer Antwort des Senats auf eine Kleine Anfrage des CDU-Bürgerschaftsabgeordneten Dennis Gladiator hervor. Der Senat führt zwischen 1. Januar und 3. Oktober verschiedenste Anlässe für Einsätze auf, vom Streit bis zum Sexualdelikt. Bei 81 Schlägereien musste die Polizei die durchschnittlich höchste Zahl an Polizeikräften aufbieten. 93 mal mussten Einsatzkräfte wegen Körperverletzung ausrücken und laut Statistik kam es im genannten Zeitraum zu mindestens 28 Suizidversuchen.




bike


----------



## mariob (16 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
das Problem ist doch das mittlerweile viele Menschen sehr nahe mit der Flüchtlingsproblematik konfrontiert sind. Und diese wiederum haben Familie, Freunde, etc., dort wird über die Dinge gesprochen, jedenfalls gibt es dadurch eine Massenwirksamkeit die man nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Also es gibt reale Erfahrungen die aber mit der von den Qualitätsmedien verbreiteten "Realität" nicht übereinstimmen. Für die Politik gilt dasselbe. Soetwas ist in keinem Falle förderlich für eine Deeskalierung, im Gegenteil. Und es bekommt noch mehr Massenwirkung. Die Politik reagierte und reagiert nicht klug.
Im Gegenteil, unser Sigi beschimpfte letztens sogar eine ZDF Moderatorin live. Solche Ausfälle waren schonmal Rücktrittsgründe. Naja. Im Grunde wird es noch lustig und ich bin nicht scharf drauf.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (17 Oktober 2015)

Klar ist das nicht lustig.
Doch es fehlen Polizisten und es dauert oft unerträglich lang bis ein Streifenwagen vor Ort ist und dort werden die Beamten beschäftigt.
Die fehlen doch woanders.
Und die Aussage des Senats ist denke ich seriös, denn es wurde nicht widersprochen.

Langsam wird aber auch die ewige Schelte der Presse langweilig.
Auf lange Sicht kann sich das kein Pressemedium leisten, unvollständig zu berichten. 
Das beste Beispiel ist der Spiegel, dem laufen die zahlenden Leser weg. 
Außerdem, genügt das nicht wenn es in Dresden jeden Montag gerufen wird?


bike


----------



## JaJa (17 Oktober 2015)

Man wird langsam wach !? und es war viel zu lang ein Tabuthema über diese Sachen offen zu sprechen.
Bei vielen in meinem Umfeld ist die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.

Wir haben auch ein Flüchtlingsheim um die Ecke und die Gewalt ist erschreckend. Die Polizei kommt wenn sie kommt mit einem Aufgebot wie bei einem extrem Fußballspiel Deutschland - England.
Das ist unglaublich was hier los ist und man sieht davon so gut wie nichts in den Medien. Im TV sieht man nur arme Familien mit Kindern aber bei uns um die Ecke sind fast nur Männer zwischen 25-40 Jahren.


----------



## silverfreaky (17 Oktober 2015)

Egal die Deutschen wollen ja Merkel.Eine Frau hat kürzlich geschrieben Merkel hat das Asperger Syndrom.
Man schaue mal auf ihre Bewegungskoordination.Ich glaube die Frau hat recht.


----------



## mariob (17 Oktober 2015)

Naja,
@silberdingens , bleiben wir doch mal auf einer sachlich nachweisbaren Ebene. Ich habe zwar infolge meiner Zonenvergangenheit meine Erfahrungen mit solcherlei Menschen aber um soetwas einschätzen zu können fehlt uns definitiv die Ausbildung .
Genauso wie ich mir von einem derartig ausgebildeten nicht über meine Arbeit urteilen lassen würde .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## silverfreaky (17 Oktober 2015)

Für mich passt die Definition auf Merkel.Was willst du sachlich nachweisen?Glaubst du die geht zum Arzt und lässt sich untersuchen.


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

Das selbe wurde schon über Pudding gesagt.
Es ist hirnrissig jetzt Mediziner spielen zu wollen.
 Aber wenn keine Argumente mehr, dann eben Schei?hausparolen, das passt.

@Mario: sei ehrlich, egal wer es ist, wenn  ohne Begründung die eigene Arbeit nieder gemacht wird, da ist völlig egal, welche "Bildung" vor- oder nicht vorhanden ist.


bike


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

Nach dem Attentat in Köln sagen alle "Politiker":  Wir? schaffen es.
Hat irgend jemand gehört, wie? Und wer ist wir?
Es ist mega cool solche Sprüche in ein Mikrofon zu diktieren.
Und selbst euro news macht bei dem Spiel mit, schade.


bike


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Oktober 2015)

Wieso spiele ich Mediziner?Die Aussage kam von einer Ärztin.Hinterfragst du sonst alles was du liesst?
Was ist eine nachweisbare Ebene?Die gibts nicht mal in der Wissenschaft.Selbst Einsteins Theorie gilt nicht im Mikrokosmos.

Fakt ist das Merkel die Konsequenzen ihrer Politik nicht ausbadet.Die Milliarden die sie in der Griechenlandkrise versenkt hat auch nicht.


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2015)

Ein echter Mediziner stellt keine Diagnose, um diese gegen irgend jemand zu verwenden.
Um den Pudding zu diffamieren wurde ihm das Selbe unterstellt. 
So einfach ist das.

Daher sind solche dummen Unterstellung keine Argumente.


bike


----------



## holgero (19 Oktober 2015)

Heute ist wieder Peggy da!

"Mündige Bürger" sollten sich selbst ein Bild machen, als sich beschwindeln zu lassen!

Hin gehen oder anschauen:

http://livestream.pegida.de/

Gruß Holgero


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2015)

Übrigens,
wer würde hier noch wohnen wollen?:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1d4_1445263692
Und wenn dieses eigentlich warme Land wieder lebenswert ist dann wird es wieder ruhiger - aber offensichtlich wollen das einige nicht. Daran ist zu arbeiten. Stattdessen werden dort noch mehr Waffen von unseren Freunden hingekarrt und veteilt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Bapho (22 Oktober 2015)

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article147905574/Wir-wissen-nicht-mehr-was-wir-tun-sollen.html

Tschakka!!! 
Wir schaffen das!


----------



## Rudi (22 Oktober 2015)

Ja, die Frage ist nur wer ist "wir" !?


----------



## Bapho (22 Oktober 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage ist nur wer ist "wir" !?



Mußte mal den Hosenanzug in Berlin fragen, wenn der sagt "wir" fühle ich mich jedenfalls nicht angesprochen, ich fürchte allerdings es wird einem keine Wahl gelassen....


----------



## bike (22 Oktober 2015)

Wir? ich denke das werden langsam aber sicher immer weniger.
Boris Palmer, OB aus Tübingen hat gesagt: wir schaffen das nicht.
Seltsam, ein Grüner sagt die Wahrheit? 
Er beklagt, dass immer gesagt wird, wir schaffen es, doch keiner sagt wie.
Wenn das BKA jetzt gegen alle ermittelt, die nicht stromlinienförmig Muddi folgen, dann ist doch die Demokratie, auf die sich alle Asylanten und deren Befürworter berufen, doch schon Vergangenheit.
Selbes System wie bei TTIP. 
Wenn jemand dagegen ist, ist er oder sie rechtsaussen bzw NAZI.
Aber es sind Bürger, die nicht alles als alternativlos betrachten.
Es gibt immer mehr als einen Weg.


bike


----------



## Rudi (22 Oktober 2015)

Ist sicher schon zu spät. Aber man kann sich ja noch an Fußball ergötzen oder mit dem Handy spielen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Oktober 2015)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Boris Palmer, OB aus Tübingen hat gesagt: wir schaffen das nicht.
> Seltsam, ein Grüner sagt die Wahrheit?



Das ist halt einer der wenigen Grünen, die Verantwortung 
tragen und nicht nur in der Theorie schwelgen. Eben der 
Unterschied zwischen Luftschloss und wahrem Leben.


----------



## bike (22 Oktober 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das ist halt einer der wenigen Grünen, die Verantwortung
> tragen und nicht nur in der Theorie schwelgen. Eben der
> Unterschied zwischen Luftschloss und wahrem Leben.



Hast du nicht auch die Hoffnung, dass noch mehr aufwachen?
Es muss nicht CSU oder AFD sein, aber mehr Realismus tut nicht weh.
In dem Dorf wo ich meine Datscha habe ist ein parteiloser Bürgermeister.
Der versucht alles was möglich ist und er weigert sich noch? die Gemeindehäuser und Turnhallen der dazugehörenden Gemeinden für Aufnahmelager zu räumen.

Macht es Sinn mit Gewalt etwas durchsetzen, das nicht gut gehen kann?


bike


----------



## mariob (22 Oktober 2015)

Naja,
das Problem ist halt vielschichtig, auffallend ist das das Agieren der Politik die Stimmung eher anheizt als stattdessen zu moderieren und vor allem - die Ursachen zu beseitigen.
Wenn ich aber sowas lese: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...herausgabe-der-namen-von-lobbyisten-1.2701866
dann weiß ich das wir das Problem noch einige Zeit haben werden und es vielleicht erst besser wird wenn der Karren richtig vor die Wand gefahren ist. Jaja, ich weiß bike das ist Schwarzmalerei aber so wird es werden.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (23 Oktober 2015)

http://www.politikversagen.net/maritim-hotel-halle-ist-asylheim-hotelpersonal-ist-arbeitlos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98BMOnin-rQ#t=24

nett.... nett.... nett   MARITIM mit Asyl Geld verdienen 3 Mill. pro Jahr für ein Hotel


----------



## bike (23 Oktober 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> MARITIM mit Asyl Geld verdienen 3 Mill. pro Jahr für ein Hotel



Und viele Arbeitnehmer dürfen stempeln gehen.
Die Jungen werden versetzt, die Älteren einfach rausgeschmissen.
Aber ist gut, später können die Asylanten ja arbeiten, wenn die wollen.....


bike


----------



## mariob (24 Oktober 2015)

Ohne weiteren Kommentar:
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...andeskriminalamt-Drohungen-Diebstahl-Schlaege

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (26 Oktober 2015)

Das ist auch etwas ..... was ich mal in der Welt vor 10 Jahren gelesen hab und schon immer ein Dorn im Auge war....
Ich denke die meisten von euch wissen das nicht....... Thema Krankenkasse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qjrjjfl9Jo


----------



## Bapho (29 Oktober 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-10-28/meanwhile-average-german-city


----------



## Lebenslang (8 Dezember 2015)

Otto Fürst von Bismarck über Reichtum:


Die erste Generation schafft Vermögen.
 Die zweite verwaltet Vermögen.
 Die dritte studiert Kunstgeschichte.
 Und die vierte verkommt.


----------



## UniMog (4 Januar 2016)

Na ..... in Köln war ja was los...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A1RHxgSM2g


----------



## Bapho (5 Januar 2016)

Passend dazu  https://twitter.com/heuteplus/status/684106771816943617


----------



## UniMog (5 Januar 2016)

ja muß schon heftig gewesen sein in Köln und Hamburg auch.....  
In einigen Zeitungen steht "Was die Frauen dort erlebt haben, waren Vergewaltigungen einigen wurde sogar der Slip vom Körper gerissen".

Na wir haben ja bald Karneval 2016 .... da hat man mehr Tage zum "Austausch zwischen den Kulturen"........ ;-)


----------



## UniMog (5 Januar 2016)

Ne wie geil ... Junge Frauen und Mädchen müssen in Zukunft sich mal die online Verhaltensregeln durchlesen...... ich lach mich weg....unser OB von Kölle stellt die in den nächsten Tagen online

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...-war-absolut-intolerabel-article16695326.html


----------



## Lebenslang (5 Januar 2016)

Arme Alice Schwarzer, hat soviele Jahre für die Rechte der Frauen gekämpft und hat es sogar
geschafft den deutschen Mann als Triebtäter aussehen zu lassen wenn er mal einer Frau hinterher pfeift.
Und dann kommt ausgerechnet FRAU Merkel und zerstört ihr Lebenswerk. 

Na dann hat Frau Schwarzer ja jetzt mal eine sinnvolle Aufgabe, kann den Horden von Nordafrikanern und Arabern 
die da in Köln und Hamburg gewütet haben ja den Wert der Frau in der westlichen Welt erklären.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

Das hier ist einfach nur noch geil....... Mit der Burka zur Party

https://www.facebook.com/fruehstuecksfernsehen/videos/1010905675648546/


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
das ist ja mal ein "toller Start" ins neue Jahr.

Und die Unwörter des Jahres haben wir auch schon "Antänzeln" (politisch korrekt für sexuelle Belästigung / Vergewaltigung) und "Eine Armlänge" als Verhaltensmaßnahme für Frauen, die sonst unsere Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund unzulässig sexuell erregen würden...

Der Reker wünsche ich mal, in eine solche Lage zu kommen, von 20-30 Gewaltbereiten jungen Männern (egal ob arabischer, nordafrikanischer oder sonstiger Herkunft) eingezingelt zu werden und diese dann "auf Armlänge" von sich zu halten. Die hat wohl zu viel Lara Croft gesehen.

Was ich mich auch Frage. Wo waren eigentlich die deutschen Kölner "Männer"?
Vielleicht können da ein paar Kölner hier was dazu sagen??

In welchem Land leben wir eigentlich?

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2016)

@WVS

Na ja, ein wenig solltest du dich mal informieren, es ist nicht so dass Frau Reker nicht schon mit Gewalt konfrontiert wurde. *Henriette Reker – Wikipedia*


Ansonsten ist es natürlich ein absolutes NoGo, dass so etwas überhaupt passieren kann und der Ruf nach harter Bestrafung, sollte eigentlich nicht einmal nötig sein, das sollte sich von selbst verstehen und die Normalität sein. Aber leider ist es so, dass unser Staat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer mehr selbst kastriert hat. Die Polizei kann ihrer Aufgabe kaum noch gerecht werden. An dieser Stelle leiden wir wohl immer noch an den sozio-utopischen Vorstellungen der 68-er, die ja in diesen letzten Jahrzehnten oftmals in entscheidende Positionen gerückt sind und so ihre Vorstellungen zum Schluß auf diese Weise doch noch teilweise verwirklichen konnten. Ich erinnere nur an einen Außenminister der einstmals Steine auf Polizisten geworfen hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2016)

WVS schrieb:


> Der Reker wünsche ich mal, in eine solche Lage zu kommen, von 20-30 Gewaltbereiten jungen Männern (egal ob arabischer, nordafrikanischer oder sonstiger Herkunft) eingezingelt zu werden und diese dann "auf Armlänge" von sich zu halten. Die hat wohl zu viel Lara Croft gesehen.
> 
> Was ich mich auch Frage. Wo waren eigentlich die deutschen Kölner "Männer"?
> Vielleicht können da ein paar Kölner hier was dazu sagen??



Hast du mal selber gelesen was du da schreibst?

Da wird deine Frau von 20 - 30 Männern eingekreist, was machst du da als
Einzelner? Prügeln?

Was glaubst du was für Chancen du da hast, du wirst dann von einer Gruppe
in die nächste weiter gereicht.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du mal selber gelesen was du da schreibst?
> 
> Da wird deine Frau von 20 - 30 Männern eingekreist, was machst du da als
> Einzelner? Prügeln?
> ...



Ja wenn alle so sind wie Ihr..... dann steht man alleine..... 

Aber mal einen zu " Da wird Deine Frau" auch wenn ich gegen 20-30 Männer schlechte Karten habe und untergehe 
aber bis zur letzten Sekunde meine Frau verteidigen mache ich trotzdem...


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Ohja,
da wird man direkt von zwei "Super-Moderatoren" niedergebrüllt. Super. :sad:


@Ralle: Ist mir alles bekannt. Gerade DADURCH sind die Aussagen von dieser Dame völlig unverständlich und schockierend.


@rostiger Nagel: liest DU eigentlich was du schreibst? So was jämmerliches! Solche Aussagen widern mich an. *pfui*




UniMog schrieb:


> Ja wenn alle so sind wie Ihr..... dann steht man alleine.....
> 
> Aber mal einen zu " Da wird Deine Frau" auch wenn ich gegen 20-30 Männer schlechte Karten habe und untergehe
> aber bis zur letzten Sekunde meine Frau verteidigen mache ich trotzdem...




Danke, UniMog,
schön zu sehen das es noch Leute wie dich gibt. Sind nur wohl leider viel zu wenige.
Bevor ich tatenlos zusehen würde wie meine Frau vergewaltigt würde, müsste man mich schon besinnungslos oder tot geprügelt haben.
Besser als sich vor seinem Spiegelbild zu eckeln.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2016)

@WVS

1. Also wirklich, wenn ich brülle sieht das anders aus. 
2. Tut mit ja leid, dass ich auch eine Meinung zu bestimmten Dingen habe und in diesem Fall nicht ganz konform mit deiner Aussage bin. Ich könnte mir ja für solche Fälle einen Zweitaccount zulegen..., aber das ist dann wirklich nicht meine Art.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> @WVS
> 
> Aber leider ist es so, dass unser Staat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer mehr selbst kastriert hat. Die Polizei kann ihrer Aufgabe kaum noch gerecht werden.



Ja da hast du RECHT....aber warum ist das so ???!!??

Weil in diesem Land erst mal jeder in die braune Ecke gestellt wird der was gegen Ausländer sagt.
Und auch die Polizei ist mit Ihrem eingreifen vorsichtig weil ...Ruck- Zuck ehe man sich versieht steht der Beamte in der ausländerfeindlichen Ecke.

Und wenn ich dann von unserem Heiko Maas leider ist er unser Bundesjustizminister diese Aussage höre (organisierte Kriminalität) wo man
wieder alles versucht um nicht zu sagen..... Flüchtlinge, Asylanten, Moslems.... da sieht man das es wirklich an Courage in diesem Land fehlt..... spiegelt sich ja auch hier wieder

https://www.facebook.com/ZDFheute/videos/10153867463535680/


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann von unserem Heiko Maas leider ist er unser Bundesjustizminister
> https://www.facebook.com/ZDFheute/videos/10153867463535680/




Heiko Maas hat es geschafft, den Ramsauer halbwegs intelligent erscheinen zu lassen.

Wenn solch dumme Menschen wie der Maas in der BRD JuMi werden können, dann kann Trump auch der nächste US-Präsident werden. Und dann ist Schluß mit lustich...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2016)

WVS schrieb:


> Heiko Maas hat es geschafft, den Ramsauer halbwegs intelligent erscheinen zu lassen.
> 
> Wenn solch dumme Menschen wie der Maas in der BRD JuMi werden können, dann kann Trump auch der nächste US-Präsident werden. Und dann ist Schluß mit lustich...



wenn Trump US-Präsident wird, dann wird es bei uns erst richtig lustig ... Bei der Aussenpolitik gibt es bei ihm nur einen einzigen Grundsatz "Die Interessen der USA müssen im Vordergrund stehen". Die Herren Bush hatten ähnliche Ansichten und die Folgen dieser Politik baden wir aktuell aus.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns davon  mal eine Scheibe abschneiden besser als     "Die Interessen der USA stehen im Vordergrund und den Schaden bezahlen die Deutschen"


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Auch wenn n-tv nicht zu meinen "Lieblingsnachrichtensender" gehört, hier doch ein recht interessanter Beitrag:

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/politik_kommentare/Es-ist-etwas-faul-im-Staate-article16701696.html


Ein paar Auszüge für Lesefaule:

"Es werden teils aberwitzige Pirouetten gedreht, ehe mitgeteilt wird, dass Verdächtige wie Araber oder Nordafrikaner aussahen."

"Die Kanzlerin war sofort zur Stelle, ein konsequentes Handeln des Rechtsstaates gegen die Kölner Grapscher zu fordern. Wieder bedurfte es erst der Opfer, damit die Politik mittels selbstverständlichen Botschaften entschlossenes Handeln anzeigt. Merkels Ansage ist ebenso banal wie die Feststellung, Frauen seien kein Freiwild: Nicht nur Fieslinge, die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden, gehören in den Knast, sondern auch ausländische Straftäter."

"Die Verfassung garantiert aber auch jedem Bundesbürger ein Grundrecht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit, woraus sich eine Schutzpflicht des Staates für seine Steuerzahler ableitet."

"Es ist Zeit für eine Kehrtwende: Sonst schaffen wir das nicht"


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja da hast du RECHT....aber warum ist das so ???!!??
> 
> Weil in diesem Land erst mal jeder in die braune Ecke gestellt wird der was gegen Ausländer sagt.
> Und auch die Polizei ist mit Ihrem eingreifen vorsichtig weil ...Ruck- Zuck ehe man sich versieht steht der Beamte in der ausländerfeindlichen Ecke.



Nein, der Schluß ist möglich aber nicht zwangsläufig, das ist so wie bei Statistiken, man kann alles hineininterpretieren, ein Beweis ist das damit noch nicht.
Fakt ist aber ganz sicher, dass immer weniger Polizisten physisch vorhanden sind und der Staat seinen Beamten gegenüber immer mehr seine Fürsorgepflicht verletzt (zumindest von Länderebene an abwärts). Da wurden in Berlin z.B., immer mehr Stellen und immer mehr Leistungen, die die Beamten erhielten gestrichen. Müßtest mal sehen was rauskommt, wenn die irgendwelche Krankengeschichten bei der Kasse und der Beihilfe einreichen. Da wird gekürzt und gestrichen, was das Zeug hält. Das ist alles kein Spaß mehr, aber Streiken ist verboten und geht ja auch nicht. Stell dir mal vor, kein Polizist mehr auf der Straße ...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2016)

Polizei ist überwiegend Ländersache. Und hier gibt es heftige Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bundesländern.
Mir ist es mal extrem aufgefallen am Beispiel der Bahnhofsumgebung in München und in Hamburg.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich will euch nicht langweilen, aber das Köln - Thema finde ich so entsetzlich, dass ich noch einen Link nachreichen will.

Bitte beachten, T-Online.de ist ganz sicher kein Medium, dem man Ausländerfeindlichkeit oder rechte Gesinnung nachsagen kann, eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall...

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ln-was-augenzeugen-an-silvester-erlebten.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Januar 2016)

WVS schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich will euch nicht langweilen, aber das Köln - Thema finde ich so entsetzlich, dass ich noch einen Link nachreichen will.
> 
> ...



das passt doch alles nicht. Im Bericht steht das "Der Mann wird festgenommen - und später wieder freigelassen, weil sämtliche Gefängnistransporter total überfüllt sind." Laut anderer Medien hat es keine (oder kaum) Festnahmen gegeben.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Wenn es nur einen "Gefängnistransporter" gegeben hat, ist der ziemlich schnell voll. 

Aber es ist aber auch merkwürdig, das von Verfolgungen in der U-Bahn ect. geschrieben wird. In anderen Berichten liest man davon gar nichts. Vielleicht soll hier auch nur wieder das Volk verdummt werden? Gut möglich...

Danke für deinen Hinweis.

Ach ja, die Kölner Polizei hat auch am Neujahrsmorgen mitgeteilt "keine besonderen Vorkommnisse". Nach den Geschehnissen die hier beschrieben werden, wohl eine ziemlich gewagte Aussage.


----------



## Lebenslang (6 Januar 2016)

Solche Bilder gehören nicht in dieses Forum, sorry.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Januar 2016)

Diese Reker ist mit ihrem Verhaltenskatalog echt der Oberhammer. Einen Verhaltenskatalog für deutsche, damit unsere "Zuwanderer" nicht gestört werden, da geht mir der Hut hoch. Der Weg zur Verschleierungspflicht ist nicht mehr weit.

Und unsere Regierung missachtet den Amtseid, denn der lautet: "Ich schwöre, dass ich meine Kraft dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes widmen, seinen Nutzen mehren, Schaden von ihm wenden". Oder es kommen tagtäglich 3000-4000 "Beschützer" ins Land, achso. Ich sehe es so, dass die Regierung durch ihre illegale Einwanderungspolitik massiv dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes schadet.


Warum unsere Polizei, bzw. unser gesamtes Rechtssystem gegen so einen massiven Angriff völlig machtlos ist, ist in diesem Artikel ganz gut zusammengefasst:
http://www.danisch.de/blog/2016/01/04/ende-des-rechtsstaates/


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Solche Bilder gehören nicht in dieses Forum, sorry.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Lieber Gutmensch,
alle Bilder stammen aus seriösen geschichtlichen und nachrichtlichen Quellen, u.a. dem NDR und die Zeit.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Diese Reker ist mit ihrem Verhaltenskatalog echt der Oberhammer. Einen Verhaltenskatalog für deutsche, damit unsere "Zuwanderer" nicht gestört werden, da geht mir der Hut hoch. Der Weg zur Verschleierungspflicht ist nicht mehr weit.



Hallo Thomas, 
du sprichst mir voll aus dem Herzen.

Im Falle Reker, Roth und Kühnast hätte ich allerdings nichts gegen eine Burka einzuwenden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Januar 2016)

Und vor allem:
Ein Verhaltenskatalog für Deutsche: kein Problem
Eine Integrationspflicht für Einwanderer: nein, nein, nein, das darf nicht sein, das ist denen nicht zuzumuten in dem Land in dem sie zu Gast sind die Regeln dieses Landes zu beachten.

Egal was passiert, es sind immer die Deutschen selber daran schuld.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Ja, und wer da nicht mitsülzt, der muss natürlich ein Nazi sein. Und gehört zum Pack, wie ja Hr. Gabriel erläuterte.
Und da wundern sich die Polit - Idioten, dass die rechten Kräfte so starken Zuspruch erfahren.

Ich frage mich oft, wie die Situation damals in den 30er wirklich gewesen ist.
Wenn die Politiker damals auch diese weichgespülte Selbstbefleckungsideologie verbreitet haben wundert es mich nicht, das AH einen so bejubelten Aufstieg erfahren konnte.

Was bei uns abläuft, das empfinde ich mittlerweile als Volksvergewaltigung.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

WVS ... Mag sein das die Quellen mit Adolf ok sind..... Aber ich will ihn und seine Epoche auch nicht mehr sehen.... Er ist der Grund warum soviel Menschen in der heutigen Zeit so einen Mist machen und so dumm sind ........wie das fluten mit Kulturen wie der Islam den keiner braucht.

Ausserdem läuft jeden Tag Nazi-Scheisse im TV ...... Mir geht das seit meiner Jugend auf den Sack


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2016)

Eh Leute ehrlich, ihr polemisiert mindestens in gleichem Maße wie unser sehr geehrter Herr Wirtschaftminister und einige Andere.
Bei solcher Art der Argumentation kann einem wirklich nur schlecht werden und zwar beidseitig!
Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach ganz normal argumentieren? Da muß man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn man auf diese Art und Weise massiv Angriffsfläche preisgibt.
Stichhaltiges, genaues, sachliches Argumentieren, wenn man das nicht kann, ist es doch besser, einfach mal nichts zu sagen.

Und zu Rechten Ecke: Leider ist es ja so, dass oftmals mit einem Vokabular gearbeitet wird, dass eben genau die Nazis auch schon verwendeten. Es spielt dann keine Rolle, ob aus Unwissenheit oder mit Absicht. Dann ist es leider vollkommen egal, wie sehr man Recht hat, man rückt sich einfach automatisch ins falsche Licht. Das ist einfach nur dumm.
Man kann doch durchaus mit Argumenten belegen, dass die Presse z.B. nicht ausgewogen berichtet. Das kann man mit Beispielen zeigen oder eben nicht.
Aber Pauschal (und so kann man das nicht machen) die gesamte Presse als "Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen und damit auch noch in Geobbels Jargon zu verfallen, wer wundert sich dann darüber, in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden? Auch Galgen oder Aussagen gegen Politiker in diese Richtung, sind niemals gerechtfertigt. Eigentlich war ich froh, solchen Zeiten entronnen zu sein...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Januar 2016)

Ralle, heute in der internationalen Presseschau auf dlf kam dieser Ausschnitt aus der niederländischen Zeitung, sowas wäre bei uns unmöglich abzudrucken, ohne dass die Zeitung als Nazi-Propaganda-Pack-Blatt tituliert würde:



> Zu den sexuellen Übergriffen auf Frauen an Silvester in Köln erklärt die niederländische Zeitung DE TELEGRAAF: "Bislang wurden diejenigen, die der großen Zahl von Flüchtlingen aus wirtschaftlichen oder gesellschaftlichen Erwägungen heraus kritisch gegenüber stehen, in eine politische Ecke gedrängt, in die sie nicht gehören. Und links angehauchte Medien schreckten nicht davor zurück, ihren Beitrag zur Manipulation zu leisten: Sie bauschten Angriffe auf Flüchtlinge auf und bagatellisierten Delikte der Asylsuchenden. Heruntergespielt wird auch der Fakt, dass sich unter den Migranten überproportional viele junge Männer befinden, deren Ansichten zum Verhältnis von Mann und Frau geradezu mittelalterlich sind. Die Übergriffe am Kölner Hauptbahnhof und ähnliche Vorfälle in Hamburg und Stuttgart sind eine Folge davon", argumentiert DE TELEGRAAF aus Amsterdam.


----------



## UniMog (6 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich froh, solchen Zeiten entronnen zu sein...



Ich auch .... und immer kritisch bei unserem Islam bleiben..... sonst gibt es kein entkommen..... (Happy-End für Onkel Ralle)  ;-)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Januar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ralle, heute in der internationalen Presseschau auf dlf kam dieser Ausschnitt aus der niederländischen Zeitung, sowas wäre bei uns unmöglich abzudrucken, ohne dass die Zeitung als Nazi-Propaganda-Pack-Blatt tituliert würde:



Gibt es da ein link zum orginal artikel ?

Was ich so lese beim telegraaf ist gar nicht schlimm.

Bram


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

@Ralle: Wirtschaftsminister? Lügenpresse? Goebbels? Galgen? Kann dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen. Von welchem Post schreibst du hier? Oder bist du gerade erst aus deinem Mittagsschläfchen erwacht und noch nicht ganz bei der Sache? Oder willst du vielleicht auch nur mal einfach zum Spaß die "Auschwitz - Keule" rausholen? Weil es Chick ist, oder Links? 

Apropos, ewiges Im - Kreis - Geschwafel nutzt ganz sicher auch nichts.  Es schadet eher noch.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Januar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Gibt es da ein link zum orginal artikel ?
> 
> Was ich so lese beim telegraaf ist gar nicht schlimm.
> 
> Bram



Nein, habe ich nicht. In der Presseschau des dlf sind das aber immer Kommentare aus der jeweiligen Zeitung.
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/internationale-presseschau.435.de.html

Ich finde den Kommentar nicht schlimm, es ist nur die Wahrheit. Und die ist bei uns sozusagen "par ordre du mufti" (arab.) verboten.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2016)

WVS schrieb:


> @Ralle: Wirtschaftsminister? Lügenpresse? Goebbels? Galgen? Kann dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen. Von welchem Post schreibst du hier? Oder bist du gerade erst aus deinem Mittagsschläfchen erwacht und noch nicht ganz bei der Sache? Oder willst du vielleicht auch nur mal einfach zum Spaß die "Auschwitz - Keule" rausholen? Weil es Chick ist, oder Links?
> 
> Apropos, ewiges Im - Kreis - Geschwafel nutzt ganz sicher auch nichts.  Es schadet eher noch.



Genau das meine ich, Polemik, rumsabbeln, dem Diskussionspartner Unsachlichkeit vorwerfen und im selben Satz gleich unsachlich werden.
Danke für die Steilvorlage, das war gut. 
Wenn du nicht verstanden hast, was ich sagen wollte, tut's mir auch leid. Quatsch, tut mit nicht leid, warum denn auch? 
Wer nicht verstehen will, wird auch nichts hören, egal, was man ihm sagt. 
Mir macht das aber nicht mehr wirklich was aus  , ich hab auch in den Jahren hier im Forum gelernt, das es schwierig ist, vernünftige Diskussionen zu führen. Meist wird spätestens bei fehlenden stichhaltigen Argumenten, die Keule rausgeholt, das ist einfach, aber im Prinzip auch sinnlos.


----------



## bike (7 Januar 2016)

Da geht man zum schifahren und schon geht hier der Punk ab. 

Mit frischem ausgelüfteten Kopf stellt sich mir die Frage:
Was haben unsere Politiker und deren Qualifikation mit den Vorgängen in Köln und anderen Städten zu tun?
Unsere Bundemutti hat ja auch nicht Kanzler gelernt und wird immer wieder gewählt.
Auch haben viele Programmierer nicht Programmierer gelernt und machen dennoch einen guten Job.
Also?

Zu den Vorgängen zu Silvester:
Warum wird das jetzt erst bekannt?
In dem Dorf bei meiner Datscha sind solche Aktionen leider an der Tagesordnung, im Laden oder auf der Straße.
Und das Beste: das Flüchtlingsheim wurde eingeweiht und bezogen und der Polizeiposten wurde geschlossen.
Beispiel wie es im Osten an verschiedenen Stellen zu geht, ist es im Westen besser?(s.Köln):
Mit etwas Alkohol im Blut ist ein Mann mit Axt los gezogen und hat einige Autos beschädigt. 
Anruf bei der Polizei: Drei Stunden später kam ein Streifenwagen.  
Sind nicht solche Vorfälle auch ein Grund, warum manches so besch.. läuft?


bike


----------



## Bapho (8 Januar 2016)

POSITIONSPAPIER der PEGIDA
1.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen und politisch oder religiös Verfolgten. Das ist 
Menschenpflicht!
2.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Aufnahme des Rechtes auf und die Pflicht zur Integration ins Grundgesetz der 
Bundesrepublik Deutschland (bis jetzt ist da nur ein Recht auf Asyl verankert)!
3.
PEGIDA ist FÜR dezentrale Unterbringung der Kriegsflüchtlinge und Verfolgten, anstatt in teilweise menschenunwürdigen Heimen!
4.
PEGIDA ist FÜR einen gesamteuropäischen Verteilungsschlüssel für Flüchtlinge und eine gerechte Verteilung auf die Schultern aller EU-Mitgliedsstaaten! (Zentrale Erfassungsbehörde für Flüchtlinge, welche dann ähnlich dem innerdeutschen, Königsteiner Schlüssel die Flüchtlinge auf die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten verteilt)
5.
PEGIDA ist FÜR eine Senkung des Betreuungsschlüssels für Asylsuchende (Anzahl Flüchtlinge je Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer –derzeit ca.200:1, faktisch keine Betreuung der teils traumatisierten Menschen)
6.
PEGIDA ist FÜR ein Asylantragsverfahren in Anlehnung an das holländische bzw. Schweizer Modell und bis zur Einführung dessen, FÜR eine Aufstockung der Mittel für das BAMF (Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge) um die Verfahrensdauer der Antragstellung und Bearbeitung massiv zu kürzen und eine schnellere Integration zu ermöglichen!
7.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Aufstockung der Mittel für die Polizei und GEGEN den Stellenabbau bei selbiger!
8.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Ausschöpfung und Umsetzung der vorhandenen Gesetze zum Thema Asyl und Abschiebung!
9.
PEGIDA ist FÜR eine Null-Toleranz-Politik gegenüber straffällig gewordenen Asylbewerbern und Migranten!
10.
PEGIDA ist FÜR den Widerstand gegen eine frauenfeindliche, gewaltbetonte politische Ideologie aber nicht gegen hier lebende, sich integrierende Muslime!
11.
PEGIDA ist FÜR eine Zuwanderung nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz, Australiens, Kanadas oder Südafrikas!
12.
PEGIDA ist FÜR sexuelle Selbstbestimmung!
13.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Erhaltung und den Schutz unserer christlich-jüdisch geprägten Abendlandkultur!
14.
PEGIDA ist FÜR die Einführung von Bürgerentscheidungen nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz!
15.
PEGIDA ist GEGEN Waffenlieferungen an verfassungsfeindliche, verbotene Organisationen wie z.B. PKK
16.
PEGIDA ist GEGEN das Zulassen von Parallelgesellschaften/Parallelgerichte in unserer Mitte, wie Sharia-Gerichte, Sharia-Polizei, Friedensrichter usw.
17.
PEGIDA ist GEGEN dieses wahnwitzige "Gender Mainstreaming", auch oft "Genderisierung" genannt, die nahezu schon zwanghafte, politisch korrekte Geschlechtsneutralisierung unserer Sprache! 
18.
PEGIDA ist GEGEN Radikalismus egal ob religiös oder politisch motiviert!
19.
PEGIDA ist GEGEN Hassprediger, egal welcher Religion zugehörig!

nur mal so zur Erinnerung...


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2016)

Nettes Positionspapier.
Wie kommt es nur, daß das auf dem Demos in Dresden und Erfurt so ganz anders rüberkommt? Ich erinnere nur an Galgen und ziemlich eindeutige Plakate?

Es ist richtig und notwendig seinen Überzeugungen kundzutun und, wenn man meint, etwas läuft schief, das auch zu sagen. 
Aber das lief da teilweise anders ab, als ich das noch Gut heißen kann und ich kann das aus eigener Anschauung sagen, nicht nur aus dem was Presse und TV zeigen.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2016)

Papier ist geduldig.
Und wenn ich mir die Demonstrationen, die ich aus Neugierde mir angeschaut habe, in Erinnerung rufe, dann pasen die "Veranstaltung" nicht zu dem Papier.

Es ist so wie auch die Politiker es machen: Wenn gewählt,was geht mich dann mein saudummes Geschwätz von gestern an?

Wobei noch nicht geklärt ist, warum 1000 Presse- und Fernsehleute bei Pegida sind, auf der Domplatte, wo es echt heftig zuging , keine.
Bei Demonstrationen wie PEGIDA sind viele Hundertschafften der Polizei vor Ort, vor dem Hauptbahnhof in Köln waren zu wenige, obwohl schon vor Mitternacht bekannt war, dass es da etwas gefährlich wird.
Warum, ist das so?


bike


----------



## Bapho (8 Januar 2016)

Man muß ja nicht mit jedem auf der Demo einer Meinung sein, hauptsache es tut sich überhaupt was und mit diesen Thesen kann ich mich eindeutig identifizieren. Ich finde da nichts was gegen irgendwelche Gesetze verstößt und irgendwo rechtsradikal oder menschenfeindlich ist, auch waren die Demos immer friedlich und es wurde immer gegen Gewalt aufgerufen.
Naja wir werden ja sehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Leider wird und muß es weitere Vorfälle wie in Köln geben, damit ein paar mehr Leute kapieren was hier abgeht. Ich bin heilfroh in einer Gegend zu leben wo es noch ruhig ist, auch in Dresden ist es im Verhältnis zu diversen Großstädten noch ruhig. Warten wir mal den Karneval ab...


----------



## UniMog (8 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nettes Positionspapier.
> Wie kommt es nur, daß das auf dem Demos in Dresden und Erfurt so ganz anders rüberkommt? Ich erinnere nur an Galgen und ziemlich eindeutige Plakate?
> 
> Es ist richtig und notwendig seinen Überzeugungen kundzutun und, wenn man meint, etwas läuft schief, das auch zu sagen.
> Aber das lief da teilweise anders ab, als ich das noch Gut heißen kann und ich kann das aus eigener Anschauung sagen, nicht nur aus dem was Presse und TV zeigen.



Na wenn Galgen und Plakate für dich schon alles ins "kommt ganz anders rüber" bringen 
was geht denn erst in Dir vor bei den gewalttätigen linken Gegendemonstranten ?? Die oft normale Demos in einen  Kriegsschauplatz verwandeln ?????





bike schrieb:


> Papier ist geduldig.
> Und wenn ich mir die Demonstrationen, die ich aus Neugierde mir angeschaut habe, in Erinnerung rufe, dann pasen die "Veranstaltung" nicht zu dem Papier.
> 
> bike



Ja Bike unglaublich aggressiv und besonders "braun" die Pegida Demonstranten





bike schrieb:


> Bei Demonstrationen wie PEGIDA sind viele Hundertschafften der Polizei vor Ort,
> bike



Ja bei dem linken gewalttätigen Pack von Gegendemonstranten braucht man die auch


----------



## UniMog (8 Januar 2016)

Zum Glück werden mal ein paar Wach das es so nicht weiter gehen kann

https://www.facebook.com/fruehstuecksfernsehen/videos/1012179718854475/


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na wenn Galgen und Plakate für dich schon alles ins "kommt ganz anders rüber" bringen
> was geht denn erst in Dir vor bei den gewalttätigen linken Gegendemonstranten ?? Die oft normale Demos in einen  Kriegsschauplatz verwandeln ?????
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich militante Gegendemonstranten toll finde und es mit gefällt, dass reflexartig immer gleich alle aufeinander losgehen und sei es aggressiv-verbal.
Aber eines ist klar, mir persönlich gefällt die Art und Weise dieser Demos und das Vokabular das dort teilweise gebraucht wird eben nicht, deshalb gehe ich nicht hin. 
Das gilt aber genauso für PDS-Demos, obwohl ich mit denen durchaus auch ein paar gemeinsame Punkte habe, die gibts doch immer.
Und für mich zumindest gilt: Wenn da nur einige Leute aufkreuzen, die, und ich weiß, die Veranstalter können da wenig machen, aber wenn die sich nicht klar und eindeutig abgrenzen, will ich das nicht unterstützen. Das muß man unterscheiden, ich unterscheide es für mich, das darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Einer meiner Freunde geht da hin, wir haben immer wieder Diskussionen darüber, aber wir sind und bleiben Freunde, das geht schon.


----------



## UniMog (8 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und für mich zumindest gilt: Wenn da nur einige Leute aufkreuzen, die, und ich weiß, die Veranstalter können da wenig machen, aber wenn die sich nicht klar und eindeutig abgrenzen, will ich das nicht unterstützen.



Ja gut Ralle das dort auch Leute sind wie Trittbrettfahrer und auch ein paar scheiss Braune ... das ist leider so.
Aber deshalb sage ich nicht sofort alles was dort gesagt und verlangt wird ist Mist.

Dieser Link ist genau meine Einstellung und mein Reden seit Jahren........ Ich bin zum Glück kein Unterstützer der Waschlappenmentalität 
das war ich noch nie und das werde ich nie sein........ in diesem Land gelten unsere Spieregeln und ansonsten muß der Spielverderber kommen ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/fruehstuecksfernsehen/videos/1011090408963406/


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja Bike unglaublich aggressiv und besonders "braun" die Pegida Demonstranten



Habe ich das geschrieben? Aber bei einigen Gruppen die dort dabei sind, fehlt nur noch der Gruß des Grossdeutschen Reiches



UniMog schrieb:


> Ja bei dem linken gewalttätigen Pack von Gegendemonstranten braucht man die auch



Hast du gelesen was ich schrieb? 
Mich stört an den Vorfällen zu Silvester, dass niemand da war der den Menschen geholfen hat.
Warum Polizei bei "populären" Demonstrationen und nicht im normalen Leben?
Warum wurde auch so lange gewartet, bis darüber berichtet wurde?
Wie wird darüber berichtet? Wirklich objektiv? Oder so, dass es Muddi gefällt?

Am Rand bemerkt:
Wo sind die Meldungen, als eine viertel Million Menschen gegen TTIP demonstriert haben?
Da läuft nach meiner Meinung etwas gewaltig schief und ich weiß noch? nicht wie man dies ändern kann, leider.


bike


----------



## mariob (8 Januar 2016)

Hi,
früher gab es Fundbüros für sowas:
http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/mitte-west-thueringen/erfurt-verdaechtiger-koffer-flughafen100.html
da fällt mir nur noch sowas ein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpV1uz4AB_U

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

Ja es ist wirklich schwer vernünftige Info zu bekommen...... im TV heißt es wieder "rechte + Hooligan haben auf Demo für Krach gesorgt ... auf der anderen Seite gibt es wieder diese Videos ... was natürlich noch kein Beweis ist...
Aber irgendwie ist alles ein scheiss Spiel

http://www.metropolico.org/2016/01/...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

Im Augenblick ist es auch interessant die Berichterstattung in ausländischen Medien anzuschauen.
Dort wird eher Klartext gesprochen als in dt. Medien.
Erst als der Ton der Regierungsstellen auch härter wurde, zog die Berichterstattung nach.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Augenblick ist es auch interessant die Berichterstattung in ausländischen Medien anzuschauen.
> Dort wird eher Klartext gesprochen als in dt. Medien.
> Erst als der Ton der Regierungsstellen auch härter wurde, zog die Berichterstattung nach.



Z.B. aus der New York Times:


> Deutschland am Abgrund - titelt die NEW YORK TIMES. "Wer überzeugt davon ist, das eine alternde überwiegend homogene Gesellschaft, so viele Einwanderer mit einem vollkommen anderen kulturellen Hintergrund friedlich integrieren kann, der hat eine glänzende Zukunft als Sprecher der Bundesregierung. Er ist aber auch ein Narr. Denn eine derartige Veränderung wird zu einer zunehmenden Polarisierung zwischen den Alteingesessenen und den Neuankömmlingen führen. Es drohen politische Verhältnisse wie in den 1930er Jahren, und das muss mit allen Mitteln verhindert werden. Deutschland muss die Grenze für neue Flüchtlinge schließen und abgelehnte Asylbewerber konsequent abschieben. Die lieb gewonnene Illusion muss aufgegeben werden, dass Sünden der Vergangenheit mit einem sorglosen Humanismus wiedergutgemacht werden können. Und es bedeutet auch, dass Bundeskanzlerin Merkel gehen muss, damit Deutschland nicht einen zu hohen Preis für ihre Torheit bezahlen muss", findet die NEW YORK TIMES.



Man muss sich nicht mehr wundern, wenn sich unsere Nachbarländer von uns abschotten. Denn Deutschland ist so wie es aussieht eine Terrorzelle, in dem Terroristen importiert werden um vom Staat und den Bürgern unterstützt werden.

Deutschland hat zweimal Europa ins totale Chaos gestürzt, und ist jetzt ist es wieder Deutschland!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2016)

Das ganze ist ja mehr als beunruhigend. In unseren Regionalzeitung stand
gestern ein Bericht das es in Bielefeld zu ähnlichen Situationen, wie in Köln
gekommen ist. 
Etwa 500 Personen mit Südländische aussehen haben Frauen bedrängt und
versucht in eine Diskothek zu gelangen.  

http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...lefelder-Silvesternacht-schlimmer-als-gedacht


----------



## andre (10 Januar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht mehr wundern, wenn sich unsere Nachbarländer von uns abschotten. Denn Deutschland ist so wie es aussieht eine Terrorzelle, in dem Terroristen importiert werden um vom Staat und den Bürgern unterstützt werden.
> 
> Deutschland hat zweimal Europa ins totale Chaos gestürzt, und ist jetzt ist es wieder Deutschland!



Passend dazu: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...te-in-deutscher-asylunterkunft-a-1071287.html


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

Hessen und NRW: 
Polizei darf Vergehen von Flüchtlingen nicht öffentlich machen

Michael Schaich, Sprecher des hessischen Innenministeriums, sagt der Zeitung dazu: „Die Pressestellen-Leiter wurden darauf hingewiesen, 
dass das Thema ‚Flüchtlinge‘ von Rechtsextremisten instrumentalisiert werden könnte, 
um gezielt Stimmung gegen Schutzsuchende zu schüren.“....

.......man hält uns für DOOF das wir nicht selber unterscheiden können

Wenn das wirklich stimmt und es solche Anweisungen gibt..... ja dann ist es mehr als traurig in Deutschland


Deutsch Wirtschafts Nachrichten


----------



## andre (10 Januar 2016)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/der-essener-norden-schafft-das-nicht-id11442282.html

Es hört sich schon erschreckend an, wenn man so etwas liest.
Das Ergebnis jahrelangen Verschweigens solcher Zustände durch die Politik und die Medien.

VG André


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

andre schrieb:


> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/der-essener-norden-schafft-das-nicht-id11442282.html
> 
> Es hört sich schon erschreckend an, wenn man so etwas liest.
> Das Ergebnis jahrelangen Verschweigens solcher Zustände durch die Politik und die Medien.
> ...



Naja die Aussagen sind auch sehr pauschaliert.
Ich war letztes Jahr mal im Krankenhaus ... Lies da mal die Namesschilder.
Ich glaub das deutsche Gesundheitssystem würde ohne Mitarbeiter aus dem arabischen Raum zusammenbrechen.

Letzlich ist  - meines Erachtens - die momentane Situation auf ein Versagen der deutschen Bürokratie zurückzuführen.
Die Laufzeiten von Asylanträgen sind in keinem anderen Land solang wie bei uns.
Aber das ist ja genauso bei Bauanträgen, Steuererklärungen oder sonstigen Verwaltungsvorgängen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

Naja so einfach wie versagen der deutschen Bürokratie ist es bestimmt bei weitem nicht.
Das Menschen aus dieser Kultur (Islam) zum großen Teil nur schwer oder fast gar nicht zu integrieren sind ist ja kein Geheimnis.
Da haben wir  ja schon 50 Jahre und mehr Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letzlich ist  - meines Erachtens - die momentane Situation auf ein Versagen der deutschen Bürokratie zurückzuführen.
> Die Laufzeiten von Asylanträgen sind in keinem anderen Land solang wie bei uns.
> Aber das ist ja genauso bei Bauanträgen, Steuererklärungen oder sonstigen Verwaltungsvorgängen.
> 
> ...



Das kann aber auch einfach an der Menge liegen. 
Für das was zur Zeit geschiet kann man sich ja auch
nicht vorbereiten. Wer rechnet damit das auf einen 
Schlag über 1 Mio. Flüchtlinge kommen. Selbst wenn 
man es weiß, wo sollen die Sachbearbeiter herkommen.

Es wird doch schon alleine an Domeltscher fehlen um einen
Antragsteller zu befragen. Wenn man das Verfahren verkürzt,
wird es für die Sachbearbeiter auch nicht leichter.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letzlich ist  - meines Erachtens - die momentane Situation auf ein Versagen der deutschen Bürokratie zurückzuführen.
> Die Laufzeiten von Asylanträgen sind in keinem anderen Land solang wie bei uns.



Ich verstehe nicht was da Problem damit zu tun hat, dass die Asylanträge so lange bearbeitet werden, weil
a) entweder anerkannt wird, oder
b) nicht anerkannt wird, aber nicht abgeschoben wird

Und was bringt es uns, wenn jemand hier seinen Asylstatus anerkannt bekommt und hier lebt, aber dieses Land, die Bürger und unsere Kultur abgrundtief hasst?

Dieses ganze Asylsystem ist in meinen Augen seitdem Edward Snowdon hier kein Asyl bekommen hat ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was da Problem damit zu tun hat, dass die Asylanträge so lange bearbeitet werden, weil
> a) entweder anerkannt wird, oder
> b) nicht anerkannt wird, aber nicht abgeschoben wird
> 
> ...



Die zügige Abschiebung bei nicht anerkannten Bewerbern fällt doch unter die gleiche Problematik.
Wenn die Prüfung innerhalb von - sagen wir mal - 30 Tagen durch wäre, dann wäre die Situation hier bei weitem nicht so kritisch.
Dazu noch eine internationale Zusammenarbeit bei der Registierung und Identifizierung (DNA-Datenbank) und kein nationales Hickhack.
Aber wenn man sich das Theater bei der Einführung der LKW-Maut und der elektronischen Gesundheitskarte anschaut, dann weiss man, dass Deutsche sowas nicht können.


----------



## mariob (10 Januar 2016)

Hi,
mal so am Rande: Asyl ist für jemanden der in seiner Heimat sagen wir mal aus nichtigen Gründen drangsaliert wird. Dafür ist das ganze gemacht. Derselbe muß hierherkommen und wird aus diesem Grunde diesen Status erhalten. Soweit so gut.
Und dann gibt es die westlichen Werte, die scheinbar auch dafür stehen das man mit Drohnen vielen unschuldigen Menschen mal so ganz nebenbei als Kollateralschaden die Höhle unter dem Arsch wegbombt. Dort würde auch ich nicht bleiben wollen.
Das Asylrecht wird von denen genutzt um dieser Situation zu entkommen, wobei das ganze im Grunde ja nichtmal Asyl im Sinne des Asylrechtes ist, es ist aus meiner Sicht aber moralisch legitim. Die sogenannten westlichen Werte sind also erst einmal ein Grund für die Flucht einiger, wieviele davon tatsächlich aus diesem Motiv handeln und handeln können weiß ich nicht.
Würde der Westen mit seinen Werten also nicht ständig anderen Ländern mit solchen Methoden "helfen" wollen, bereits in noch stabilen Regionen wie z.B. GR wissen wir ja wie das dann aussieht wäre das gesamte Asylsystem fast obsolet und die Thematik gut überschaubar.
So aber ist auch Mißbrauch in jeder Hinsicht Tür und Tor geöffnet. Und diese Thematik wird medial gut überspielt, stattdessen kloppen sich dann die armen Schweine untereinander und keine von beiden Seiten merkt das sie instrumentalisiert wird.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> stattdessen kloppen sich dann die armen Schweine untereinander und keine von beiden Seiten merkt das sie instrumentalisiert wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



und das Dank der geilen Politik hier in Deutschland auch bald vor deiner Tür. 
Und mal so am Rande "Asyl" war bestimmt nicht für ein paar Millionen auf einmal gedacht.


----------



## mariob (10 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Unimog, lies das ganze noch einmal, genauso wie Du sagst:


> Und mal so am Rande "Asyl" war bestimmt nicht für ein paar Millionen auf einmal gedacht.


habe ich das ganze auch gemeint. Und ja, das ganze ist verdammt nahe dran..... Nur das bei solchen dann richtigen Kloppereien die Idioten meist auf beiden Seiten sind und man einfach dazwischengerät.

Und mal noch Edit, die Rolle unserer Qualitätsmedien, um die es mir eingangs eigentlich ging, die meisten anders finanzierten sind da allerdings auch nicht viel besser: https://edelfeda.wordpress.com/2016/01/10/ohne-worte/
Jedenfalls wirkt sowas definitiv aufgrund der Objektivität und Neutralität total deeskalierend und wird der Verantwortung der Redaktion auch im vollem Umfang gerecht. Kann man nur sagen: Weiter so!
Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (11 Januar 2016)

Vereitelter Anschlag in Paris.... wenn man nur die Eckdaten liest und weiß das viele andere auch aus Deutschland gekommen sind..... 09.11.2001 waren auch dabei.

- Der erschossene Mann ist der deutschen Polizei seit langem bekannt und war sogar schon inhaftiert in Deutschland
- Er hat unter verschiedenen Identitäten Straftaten verübt und eine Freiheitsstrafe in Heinsberg, Iserlohn und Bochum abgesessen
- Der Bürgermeister von Recklinghausen reagierte mit Bestürzung auf die Nachricht
- Der Mann der 2013 zum ersten Mal nach Deutschland eingereist ist hat mindestens sieben Identitäten gehabt

Ich will auch mit sieben Identitäten bei den dummen Deutschen das Geld abholen....haha  7x Sozialhilfe.... ne wie geil wußte schon immer das es ein Fehler ist jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## mariob (11 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Unimog, das ist nur die offizielle Version, im Hintergrund ist es teilweise noch schlimmer. Und viele wissen das. Ich hoffe nur das die auch alle wählen gehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (11 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Unimog, das ist nur die offizielle Version, im Hintergrund ist es teilweise noch schlimmer. Und viele wissen das. Ich hoffe nur das die auch alle wählen gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Das hoffe ich auch....

Das hier ist aus 2014 aber auch mal ein Interessanter -Link bzw. Bericht wie es aussieht und was unsere Zuwanderer über uns und unsere Gesetze lachen..... 
Wie die Gesetze uns selber zum Verhängnis werden.
Die Beamten tuen mir leid das ist echt unbefriedigend..... so ein Job

Bericht........!!


----------



## bike (11 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit sieben Identitäten...



Ich auch, wenn ich wieder so ein Projekt habe vor dem ich weglaufen möchte.
Und siebenmal mein Gehalt, dann endlich wäre ich gerecht bezahlt.


bike


----------



## UniMog (12 Januar 2016)

Wie war das mit der Armlänge Abstand :

++ Kanzlerin Merkel und Außenminister Steinmeier wollen Erklräung abgeben 
++ Erdogan: Selbstmordattentäter kam aus Syrien 
++ Reporter: Bombe wurde inmitten deutscher Reisegruppe gezündet 
++ Auswärtiges Amt: Touristen sollen Menschenansammlungen meiden

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Erdogan-macht-Syrer-fuer-Anschlag-verantwortlich-article16746541.html


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Januar 2016)

Übrigens, mal zum Asylrecht, was jetzt aber nichts neues ist:

http://www.bamf.de/DE/Migration/AsylFluechtlinge/Asylrecht/asylrecht-node.html




> *Allgemeine Notsituationen wie Armut, Bürgerkriege, Naturkatastrophen oder Perspektivlosigkeit sind damit als Gründe für eine Asylgewährung grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen. Hier kommt unter Umständen die Gewährung von subsidiärem Schutz in Betracht.
> 
> Bei einer Einreise über einen sicheren Drittstaat ist eine Anerkennung als Asylberechtigter ausgeschlossen. Dies gilt auch, wenn eine Rückführung in diesen Drittstaat nicht möglich ist, etwa weil dieser mangels entsprechender Angaben des Asylbewerbers nicht konkret bekannt ist.
> *



Wenn an dieser Regelung nichts mehr gedreht wird, sollte meiner Interpratation nach die Anzahl der Personen die asylberechtigt sind sehr, sehr gering sein.
Das was hier zur Zeit ankommt, hat also mit Asyl nichts zu tun. Das ist Einwanderung, oder Invasion/Ausplünderung, wie man es nennen mag.


----------



## mariob (15 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Thomas, diese Diskussion schwelt doch auch hier im Forum schon lange, die der Entlohnung. Und so wird Stück für Stück der Bürger in diesem Staat immer weiter ausgeplündert. Und immer wieder, auch die Ankommenden werden dafür instrumentalisiert, und so beschäftigen sich genau diese beiden entstandenen Parteien und die Verursacher können ihr Werk in Ruhe fortsetzen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2016)

Ich bin soweit, dass ich wirklich an der Bevölkerung dieses Landes zweifle. Wie dumm können die Menschen denn sein?
Die Islamisierung, Einwanderung, oder Invasion/Ausplünderung schreitet voran, und ALLE tun so, als wäre es nicht so.
Muslimische Politiker fordern permanent mehr Rechte für Muslime, für wen sonst? 

Es wird auch immer wieder das Wahlrecht für Ausländer „gefordert“ natürlich sind hier auch Muslime gemeint. 
Deutschland soll also Menschen, die sich nicht dafür entscheiden können oder wollen die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft anzunehmen, und dafür eine Andere abzulegen, das Wahlrecht geben !!!!! ???!!!.

Das ist doch der absolute Schwachsinn. Wer lässt denn freiwillig Menschen politische Entscheidungen mittragen, die offen gegen Deutschland agieren?

 Was zur Zeit besonders lustig ist.... alle sprechen jetzt nur von* Nordafrikaner *....... so ein Quatsch..... Moslems sind das zum größten Teil .... Moslems und nichts anderes.... Wie in Köln, Hamburg und sonst wo das waren auch zum größten Teil Moslems

 Wieso dürfen Salafisten und Islamisten sich in Deutschland frei bewegen, und ihre zerstörerischen Machenschaften betreiben?
 Ich kann nicht begreifen, dass dies alles geschieht, es fühlt sich an, wie ein schlechter Film und ihr spielt alle mit...... 

 Gut das ich aus einem anderen Holz bin... 
 No Mercy das gilt auch für EUCH Befürworter eines Tages ..... Der große Knall kommt früher oder später


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3KWB44m6c

* Nordafrikaner *klar....... nur nicht Moslem oder Islam sagen....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3KWB44m6c
> 
> * Nordafrikaner *klar....... nur nicht Moslem oder Islam sagen....



Nun bleib mal locker... Vor 1.1.16 hättest du nicht mal erfahren das es Ausländer waren.....


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nun bleib mal locker... Vor 1.1.16 hättest du nicht mal erfahren das es Ausländer waren.....



Das stimmt.. mal was positives im neuen Jahr


----------



## Bapho (16 Januar 2016)

Warum haben deutsche Politiker Angst vor Volksabstimmungen und keine Angst vor Wahlen?  Denksportaufgabe...


----------



## mariob (17 Januar 2016)

Also,
ich werde demnächst SPD wählen, die Jungs haben die Situation in Köln sehr gründlich analysiert und jetzt ist die ultimative Lösung zum Greifen nahe:
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/47/47140/1.html
Ich denke damit ist das Problem vollständig gelöst.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Also,
> ich werde demnächst SPD wählen, die Jungs haben die Situation in Köln sehr gründlich analysiert und jetzt ist die ultimative Lösung zum Greifen nahe:
> http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/47/47140/1.html
> Ich denke damit ist das Problem vollständig gelöst.
> ...



Mann könnte fast meinen das der Beitrag im Postillon stehen würde und nicht bei Heise.


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2016)

Heute habe ich mir panoram3 und den Weltspiegel angeschaut.
Das Problem ist nicht nur ein deutsches.
Nur sind die Schweden schon weiter oder klüger? als die Gutdeutschen.

In der KW 51 in 2015 wurden bei uns 8 Ladendiebstähle angezeigt worden.
Nicht von alteingesessenen Einwohnern.
Am Freitag war der Bezirksbulle bei einer Versammlung.
Da hat doch wirklich jemand nachgefragt was mit diesen Fällen geschehen ist.
Die Antwort war echt toll:
Diese wurden eingestellt, da der Betrag nicht über 50€ war.
Klasse, dann nehme ich in Zukunft meinen Taschenrechner mir, wenn ich klauen gehe.

Mensch Deutschland wohin geht dein Weg.


bike


----------



## UniMog (17 Januar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht nur ein deutsches.
> Nur sind die Schweden schon weiter oder klüger? als die Gutdeutschen.
> 
> 
> bike



Stimmt es ist ein europäisches Problem und das schon seit Jahren..... und Dank Merkel jetzt mit Turbo Beschleunigung


----------



## Krumnix (18 Januar 2016)

Hier mal ein "tolles" Fallbeispiel:
Heinz hat eine Wohnung. Darin wohnt eine Familie, die vor 10 Jahren als "Flüchtlinge" ins Land gekommen sind. Die Familie hatte bis vor kurzen (1 Jahr) noch in einer anderen Wohnung gewohnt.
Der Vater der Familie arbeitet auf dem Bau als Handwerker.

Nun meldet sich der Vater bei Heinz, das seine Fenster nass sind. Er vermutet, das es am Regen liegt. Der Vater sowie die Familie können kaum deutsch (nach 10 Jahren!). 

Heinz schaut sich also die Fenster an und bemerkt einen extremen Schimmelbefall an den Seiten der Fenster. Von überall tropft Wasser von den Fenster runter. In der Wohnung stehen 2 voll bepackte Wäscheständer mit nasser Wäsche, die Luftfeuchtigkeit liegt bei 75%. Man fühlt sich wie in einer Sauna oder in den Tropen. Die Frau sagt zu Heinz "Ich nicht lüften, ich nix machen müssen, du machen".

Heinz weiß aus gesundem Menschenverstand, dass nicht lüften + Wäsche trocknen = viiieeeeeeel Wasser in der Luft = Wasser an Fenster = Schimmel.
Der Vater, der "Handwerker" ist sagt zu Heinz: "Du machen Fenster neu. Du Schuld an Schimmel. Du machen falsch. Du Deutsch, du müssen machen. Ich Ausländer, ich nix machen".

Das schlimme an diese Geschichte ist, dass keiner hier bei uns den Arsch in der Hose hat, und Heinz Recht gibt. Nachher wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das selbst bei 100% Beweisen Heinz der Dumme ist.
Hier sieht man mal wieder, wie wenig wir uns noch trauen, irgendwas zu machen, nur weil wir Angst haben müssen, "böse", "rechts", "menschenunwürdig" und sonstiges zu sein.

Zurück zur Geschichte: Die Wohnung befindet sich in einem Haus mit 50 weiteren Wohnung der gleichen Gattung. Heinz fragt bei ein paar Nachbarn nach, ob sie Probleme haben. Bis auf ein wenig Wasser bei sehr kalten Tagen und Besuch sind die Fenster selten nass. Heinz fragt, was sie machen?! Antwort: "Naja, 1-2 Mal am Tag für 5min lüften, das reicht". 
Mit sehr böser Zunge kann man also sagen, das ein Europäer, der eine gewisse Ausbildung und einen gewissen Stand hat, selbst in der Lage ist die Situation zu erkennen und danach zu handeln.
Die Menschen, die als Flüchtlinge hier her kommen, kennen KEINE Grundlagen hier bei uns, KEINE Gesetze, KEINE Regeln. Und da liegt der Hase begraben. Wir können solche Menschen nicht "frei" ins System aufnehmen.
Das System wird das niemals schaffen, niemals! Wie müssen Ankunftsstationen zur Verfügung stellen. Darin werden alle Flüchtling aufgenommen. Wer keinen Pass hat, wird nicht rein gelassen und muss in das Land, aus dem er die Grenze nach Deutschland genommen hat, wieder zurück (die haben ihn ja rein gelassen). In diesen Station haben die Flüchtlinge dann die Möglichkeit, wenn sie eine Zukunft in Deutschland anstreben, Kurse für Deutsch, deutsches Gesetz, deutsch Pflichten und deutsche Regeln zu besuchen. Nach einer erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Prüfung in diesen "Fächern" dürfen sie dann gerne aus den Stationen raus und ins System "integriert" werden. 
Es sind ja nicht alle Flüchtlinge zu schlimm, aber es sind genug, um darüber nachzudenken......


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2016)

@Krumnix

Echt?? Du warst dabei?? Du kennst einen der einen kennt der einen kennt??

Wirklich, ich bin ja bei jedem, der schlechte Erfahrungen macht und hab dafür Verständnis, aber so einen Müll abzusondern, wie du das gerade an Hand deines Beispiels machst ...
Angenommen das stimmt (kann ja durchaus sein), dann ist das echt eine Sauerei, aber was sagt uns das über Flüchtlinge oder ehemalig Flüchtlinge?
Genau, die sind alle so, richtig. Oder?

Ich kann dir auch ein paar Deutsche "Ureinwohner" zeigen, die nicht bis drei zählen können, in ihrer Wohnung Erde aufschütten und Rasen sähen. 

Es ist richtig, man muß die Probleme sehen, angehen, nicht vertuschen oder zerreden, aber so gehts dann auch nicht, Scheißhausparolen und Stammtischgelaber, wem soll das nützen?

PS: Dem zweiten Teil deiner Ausführungen stimme ich durchaus zu, die Geschichte oben drüber darfst du behalten.


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wer keinen Pass hat, wird nicht rein gelassen und muss in das Land, aus dem er die Grenze nach Deutschland genommen hat, wieder zurück (die haben ihn ja rein gelassen).



Dazu muss das Ankunftsland aber auch die Garantie haben das ihm entsprechend schnell Flüchtlinge abgenommen werden. Und da haperts relativ schnell mal.
Die Stimmung geht ja gerne mal dazu. Kein Pass, dann kann der auch aus einem Nichtkriegsland kommen. Super oder? Menschen die Angst haben wegen ihrer Religion gekillt zu werden tragen auch gerne Blätter mit sich die ihre Religion bescheinigen.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Klasse, dann nehme ich in Zukunft meinen Taschenrechner mir, wenn ich klauen gehe.



Die angst vor Strafverfolgung ist echt das einzige dass dich vom Klauen abhält?

mfG René


----------



## Krumnix (18 Januar 2016)

@Ralle: Vielleicht bin ich ja garnicht Krumnix, sondern Heinz und Heinz ist nicht Heinz, sondern Manuel Neuer. 

Die Geschichte zeigt aber, dass 2 Kulturen nicht miteinander können und das unsere Kultur es den Menschen aus anderen Kulturen sehr einfach macht. Das schlimme dabei ist, dass die ihre Rechte kennen, aber ihre Pflichten nicht!
Und wegen dem Pass: Warum ist der gute liebe Flüchtling in der Lage, sein Handy zu "retten", aber irgendwelche Unterlagen von sich nicht? Bei mir ist der Perso IMMER im Geldbeutel, den ich IMMER dabei habe..... Und der Reisepass liegt griffbereit, falls ich mal selbst in so eine Situation komme. 

Ich habe nix gegen die Flüchtlinge, ich habe nix dagegen, das sie Schutz suchen, ich weiß, dass deren Kultur eine andere ist, ich weiß das sie sich nicht integrieren lassen, wenn wir so weiter machen. Also muss daran gearbeitet werden und nicht wie aktuell, sonst wird das Beispiel von mir da oben Standard werden!...


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die angst vor Strafverfolgung ist echt das einzige dass dich vom Klauen abhält?
> 
> mfG René



Bisher dachte ich es ist normal nicht etwas anderen wegzunehmen, das einem nicht gehört.
Aber, wenn klauen salonfähig wird, da es vom Gesetz nicht verfolgt wird, warum dann nicht mitmachen?

Programmierer haben ab und an echt Stress und der Erfolg ist nicht ihnen.
 Man würde gern alles in eine Ecke schmeißen, doch Polizist zu sein,  ist die Potenzierung dieses Frusts.
Die können bzw DRÜFEN nichts unternehmen.

Bei meiner Datscha  werden jetzt auch Bürgerpatrollie für Ruhe? sorgen.
Die Bewohner haben langsam genug.
Gartenhäuser werden aufgebrochen. 
Bei einem Zugereisten hat meine Nachbarin ihr Handy wiedergefunden.
Er sagte, er habe es gefunden.
Sie hat es nicht verloren, es war in ihrem Partyraum, der auf einmal ein unsanft geöffnetes Fenster hat.
Wir konnten den Kollegen überreden, das Handy ihr zu geben.  

Ich habe nichts gegen Asylanten.
Aber warum unternehmen die Ehrlichen nichts gegen die kriminellen?

Ein Bewohner kommt mit einer Playstation ins Heim.
Was wird gemacht?
Es wird nicht gefragt, wo kommt die her, sondern es wird damit gespielt, als sei es das normalste der Welt.
Das ist das Problem, das sich mir so darstellt.


bike


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> @Ralle: Vielleicht bin ich ja garnicht Krumnix, sondern Heinz und Heinz ist nicht Heinz, sondern Manuel Neuer.



Spielt das wirklich eine Rolle?
Selbst wenn du es bist, dann mag das in deinem Fall zutreffen, aber das ist weder eine Statistik noch irgend etwas anderes Konkretes. Das kann so passiert sein, absolut, aber daraus kann man nichts Allgemeines schlußfolgern. Genau das machen aber sehr viele und genau dann wird es Stammtischgelaber. Das gilt übrigens für beide "Lager", da machen viele unbewußt oder bewußt mit.


----------



## andre (18 Januar 2016)

Ich denke, das die jahrelange Desinformation jetzt auch dazu führt, das das Pendel erst einmal gewaltig zur anderen Seite ausschlägt.
Scheinbar entlädt sich der aufgestaute Frust jetzt bei uns Deutschen, stets für alles auf dieser Welt wegen unserer Vergangenheit den Kopf hinzuhalten.
Immer häufiger kann man jetzt Berichte von den tatsächlichen Problemen lesen. Hier nur ein Beispiel:
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...fordernd-unzuverlaessig-und-aufdringlich.html
Vermutlich haben wir uns durch das Verhalten unserer Politiker und vorallem der Medien über viele Jahre selbst zum "Idioten" auf dieser Welt gemacht.
Nirgendwo sonst war es so einfach, kritische Meinungen sofort in die rechte Ecke zu schieben.
Erstaunlich, wie gerade die Medien plötzlich umschwenken, entsetzt tun und nun in der Politik die Schuld suchen. Waren sie es nicht, die sehr
einseitig berichteten bzw. Wahrheiten zurückhielten? Umsonst kommt der Ruf "Lügenpresse" nicht zustande.
Leider ist die Opposition, die aus dieser Situation einen Vorteil schlagen könnte kaum besser. Grüne und Linke gespickt mit Gutmenschen,
bei AfD und Pegida tummeln sich zu viele ultrarechte Dumpfbacken.

Gruß André


----------



## Bapho (18 Januar 2016)

Und wie nun weiter? Politiker + Medien haben gelogen, betrogen und die jahrelange Gehirnwäsche hat offensichtlich gefruchtet. Die große Vorsitzende Angela I. hat in einem Moment gefühlsduseliger geistiger Umnachtung eigenmächtig Regeln und Gesetze ausser Kraft gesetzt und das fällt ihr nun auf die Füsse. Da so jemand aber keine Fehler macht, kann man das auch nicht zugeben und läßt die Karre lieber weiter in den Dreck fahren. Statt den betrunkenen Käptain abzusetzen und zu retten was zu retten ist, sollen wir das nicht machen, weil der Abschlepper die falsche Frisur hat?  Ehrlich mal was denkt ihr denn wie das nun weitergeht? Solange das Rumgeier weitergeht steigt die Wut in der Bevölkerung und um so radikaler wird der ganze Spass. Ich habe keine Angst vor der AFD, auch nicht vor Pegida ich habe Angst vor dieser unfähigen Regierung mit ihrem unsäglichem Parteiengeklüngel. Als junger Kerl habe ich einen Systemwechsel mitgemacht und glaubt mir, dass geht schneller als man denkt, nur wird es diesmal sicher nicht friedlich mit Korkenknallen ablaufen sondern eher häßlich werden. DAVOR habe ich Angst, daß das auf einmal unkontrolliert losbricht.


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2016)

andre schrieb:


> Ich denke, das die jahrelange Desinformation jetzt auch dazu führt, das das Pendel erst einmal gewaltig zur anderen Seite ausschlägt.
> Scheinbar entlädt sich der aufgestaute Frust jetzt bei uns Deutschen, stets für alles auf dieser Welt wegen unserer Vergangenheit den Kopf hinzuhalten.
> Immer häufiger kann man jetzt Berichte von den tatsächlichen Problemen lesen. Hier nur ein Beispiel:
> http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...fordernd-unzuverlaessig-und-aufdringlich.html
> ...



Ja da könnte ich einen großen Teil von Unterschreiben.....


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2016)

Bapho schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angst vor der AFD, auch nicht vor Pegida ich habe Angst vor dieser unfähigen Regierung mit ihrem unsäglichem Parteiengeklüngel. Als junger Kerl habe ich einen Systemwechsel mitgemacht und glaubt mir, dass geht schneller als man denkt, nur wird es diesmal sicher nicht friedlich mit Korkenknallen ablaufen sondern eher häßlich werden. DAVOR habe ich Angst, daß das auf einmal unkontrolliert losbricht.



Ich habe auch keine Angst sondern weiß das was losbrechen muß ob kontrolliert oder unkontrolliert...... So wie es jetzt ist kann es auf alle Fälle nicht mehr lange weiter gehen und ob mich einer 
für LINKS, RECHTS, OBEN oder UNTEN hält das ist mir so was von scheißegal


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2016)

Hi,
mal so am Rande, die angesprochene Situation läßt sich nicht so einfach lösen, siehe den von mir verlinkten Heise Artikel. Wenn man solchen (nicht mal mehr sorry) geistigen Dünnschiß abläßt, der dann scheinbar noch von einer parteinternen Mehrheit getragen wird. Mein Fazit ist daraus nur eines, das diese Personen wahrscheinlich Probleme haben zum Feierabend ohne fremde Hilfe nach Hause zu finden.
Und von solchen wird verlangt Probleme zu erkennen und zu lösen? Die Jungs und Mädels werden sich an ihren Pöstchen festkrallen bis nix mehr geht, gleich was passiert. Und davor habe ich wie Bapho auch schon festellte Angst.
Und nochwas, in der Zone fünktionierte das genauso, Flachzangen wurden nach oben delegiert das die die arbeiten wollten das in Ruhe tun konnten. Im ersten Moment ging das ja eine Weile gut..... Funktioniert hier genauso. Also, wer aus dem Forum macht den Kandisbunzler? Ansonsten bin ich für Alf.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2016)

Ich seh schon. Die EU ist zerstritten und geschwächt.
Auf Eidgenossen lasst uns Pole äh NRW überfallen und in die neue grosse Eidgenossenschaft integrieren.
Zu ihrem eigenen Schutz. Wir haben Kekse und Fondue.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> @Ralle: Vielleicht bin ich ja garnicht Krumnix, sondern Heinz und Heinz ist nicht Heinz, sondern Manuel Neuer.
> 
> Die Geschichte zeigt aber, dass 2 Kulturen nicht miteinander können und das unsere Kultur es den Menschen aus anderen Kulturen sehr einfach macht. Das schlimme dabei ist, dass die ihre Rechte kennen, aber ihre Pflichten nicht!
> Und wegen dem Pass: Warum ist der gute liebe Flüchtling in der Lage, sein Handy zu "retten", aber irgendwelche Unterlagen von sich nicht? Bei mir ist der Perso IMMER im Geldbeutel, den ich IMMER dabei habe..... Und der Reisepass liegt griffbereit, falls ich mal selbst in so eine Situation komme.
> ...


Hallo Krumnix, ich glaube nicht das jeder Mensch in Deutschland einen Pass Griffbereit hat oder überhaupt einen besitzt.So wird es wohl auch z.B. in Syrien sein.Dann glaube ich nicht das in einem Bürgerkriegsland jemand noch einen Pass von den Behörden bekommt, wenn alles weg gebombt ist. Und einen Ausweis muss man ihn in Syrien mit sich tragen?Andere Kultur nicht wahr?!
Nicht jeder hat nur Kriminelles im Sinne.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo Krumnix, ich glaube nicht das jeder Mensch in Deutschland einen Pass Griffbereit hat oder überhaupt einen besitzt.So wird es wohl auch z.B. in Syrien sein.Dann glaube ich nicht das in einem Bürgerkriegsland jemand noch einen Pass von den Behörden bekommt, wenn alles weg gebombt ist. Und einen Ausweis muss man ihn in Syrien mit sich tragen?Andere Kultur nicht wahr?!
> Nicht jeder hat nur Kriminelles im Sinne.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Aber immer wieder gibt es Berichte dass an der Österreichischen Grenze Müllsackweise Ausweise gefunden werden.... Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.

Ich würde zumindest von jedem Flüchtling erwarten, dass er sich bemüht, seine Integration voranzubringen. Das heißt für mich eigentlich, dass er sich selbstständig darum kümmern könnte was bei uns üblich ist. Und dass die noch nicht gehört haben, dass bei uns Frauen gleichberechtigt sind oder das Vergewaltigungen und Diebstähle nicht gesetzteskonform sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn ein Füchtling, der um zuhause Leib oder Leben fürchten muss zu uns kommt und Hilfe erbittet. Wenn er sich ordentlich benimmt ist das iO. Aber derzeit habe ich den Eindruck dass da mächtig was schief läuft. Und da habe ich auch Angst vor dem großen Knall - und der wird schneller kommen als uns Lieb ist.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Aventinus wir sind der gleichen Meinung das man den Menschen helfen muss.

Und nicht alle direkt unter einen Hut stecken.

Leider gibts auch unter den zivilisierten z.B. Deutschen oder Engländern Beispiele wie schlecht man sich im Ausland benehmen kann ein schönes Beispiel ist da Mallorca, was sagten die Spanier da über die Deutschen?!Oder Frauenrechte  denke ich gelten für Perverse Zivilisierte Deutsche im armen Ausland auch nicht immer (möchte da nicht ins Detail gehen).Trotzdem denken die Menschen über alle Deutsche so.

Das hängt absolut vom Menschen ab wie er innerlich ist und in 10 Jahren werden sich die meisten Asylbewerber einklimatisieren dann wird die lage  etwas besser denke ich und die welche arbeit gefunden haben werden auch bleiben nach dem Krieg.

Ich wünsch euch was.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Aventinus wir sind der gleichen Meinung das man den Menschen helfen muss.
> 
> Und nicht alle direkt unter einen Hut stecken.
> 
> ...



Für helfen müssen aber nicht alle einwandern...... Macht euch doch nichts vor..... Deutschland ist so beliebt wegen unserem Sozialsystem und nicht weil wir so tolle Menschen sind sondern weil man uns so schön verarschen kann...... Dank der Schuldgefühle.


----------



## Krumnix (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Für helfen müssen aber nicht alle einwandern...... Macht euch doch nichts vor..... Deutschland ist so beliebt wegen unserem Sozialsystem und nicht weil wir so tolle Menschen sind sondern weil man uns so schön verarschen kann...... Dank der Schuldgefühle.


!!!
Bei uns gibs ein Dorf, wo nur noch 400 Menschen leben. Die Schule wird seit Jahren nicht mehr genutzt. Man hat diese nun zu einem Flüchtlingsheim umgebaut. Es leben ca. 80 Flüchtlinge dort. Finde ich eine tolle Idee. Solche "Projekte" unterstütze ich. 
Nun kommt aber der Hammer. Einige Flüchtlinge haben sich beim Bürgermeister beschwert, dass der Bus von Dorf in die nächste Stadt nur alle 2 Stunden fährt und nach 22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr gar nicht. Daher hat der Bürgermeister nun 3 Autos zur Verfügung gestellt, damit die Flüchtlinge nicht immer auf den Bus warten müssen. Solche Aktionen lassen einen aber langsam an unserem System zweifeln. Warum "darf" der Flüchtling kostenlos ein Auto bekommen und der arme Dorfbewohner, der schon seit zig Jahren schauen muss, das er pünktlich den Bus bekommt hat diesen Service nicht?
Zum einen machen die Flüchtlinge (auch wenn es nur 1% von allen sein sollen) sowie die Entscheidungen der Politiker die ganze Sache doch so schlimm. Wo sollen wir "Deutsche" denn noch hin, wenn das so weiter geht? 
Die Meldung heute morgen im Radio hat mir auch langsam richtig Angst gemacht. Wir schaffen das nicht mehr!


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Die meinungen werden immer verschieden sein.Aber wieviel ist ein Menschenleben Wert, so viele sind gestorben wegen einer Hirnlosen Ideologie des NS Regimes und so lange ist es nicht her das man es vergessen sollte und wieder dort hin driftet.
Ich frage mich wie traurig ich wäre, wenn hier Krieg ausbrechen würde und Neuseeland (weil es mir dort sehr gefällt) würde mich nicht aufnehmen als Kriegsflüchtling weil die sagen ich bin ein Faschist weil durch die Vergangenheit alle Deutschen ja Faschisten sein müssten.Wie toll wäre das gefühl sehr motivierend wenn die uns dann dort das flüchtlingsheim abbrennen würden.
Das ist einfach ein schweres Thema und ich hoffe das die Menschlichkeit gewinnt beidseitig.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> viele sind gestorben wegen einer Hirnlosen Ideologie des NS Regimes und so lange ist es nicht her das man es vergessen sollte und wieder dort hin driftet.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Wenn ich das lese dann bekomme ich mehr als nur Wut. Genau diese Sprüche ....... ich lass es lieber darauf zu schreiben nur eins .... Du hast dabei Glück nicht die Luft in einem Raum mit mir zu teilen


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese dann bekomme ich mehr als nur Wut. Genau diese Sprüche ....... ich lass es lieber darauf zu schreiben nur eins .... Du hast dabei Glück nicht die Luft in einem Raum mit mir zu teilen



Warum? Er hat Recht.
Er klagt ja auch nicht alle an, die Probleme mit den Flüchtingen haben. Es sollte inzwischn allen mal kar sein, dass Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei niemenaden weiterbringt, auf allen Seiten!
Du bist genauso intollerant, wie diejenigen, denen du genau das vorwirfst. Sofort drauf los und etwas unterstellen, was gar nicht in der Aussage steht. Das ist indiskutabel, in der Tat.


----------



## Lebenslang (19 Januar 2016)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht wird bald im Fall der Fälle, den Deutschen kein Asyl wegen Dummheit im höchsten Stadium gewährt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Warum? Er hat Recht.
> Er klagt ja auch nicht alle an, die Probleme mit den Flüchtingen haben. Es sollte inzwischn allen mal kar sein, dass Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei niemenaden weiterbringt, auf allen Seiten!
> Du bist genauso intollerant, wie diejenigen, denen du genau das vorwirfst. Sofort drauf los und etwas unterstellen, was gar nicht in der Aussage steht. Das ist indiskutabel, in der Tat.





Immer wieder dieser NS-Scheiß geht und weint den AMI voll wegen seiner Atombomben oder die Russen wegen Stalin oder die Franzosen wegen Napoleon
Immer dieser alte dumme Müll was vielleicht unsere Urgroßeltern und ein Österreicher verbrochen haben....... 

Warum weinen die Österreicher eigentlich nicht lauter als wir weil der Depp war kein Deutscher..... 
Ihr habt mit eurem Alptraum von Braun echt ein Problem und solltet in Behandlung...... 

Und Ralle du bist von tolerant mit Sicherheit auch ganz weit entfernt..... Du kennst auch nur deine Gutmenschen Weltanschauung


----------



## Bapho (19 Januar 2016)

Warum fängt es denn an in eine radikale Richtung zu driften? Versuchen wir es mal mit Ursache und Wirkung. Ursache: Die Bevölkerung wird über Jahrzehnte ein schlechtes Gewissen eingeredet, für Sache die Ihre Großeltern bzw. Urgroßeltern verzapft haben. Mein Großvater ist mit 16 Jahren freiwillig zur Armee gegangen und war dann Aufklärer bei der SS. Nach 6 Jahren Dorfschule in Ostpreussen und der Propaganda wußte er es eben nicht besser. Warum ich deswegen ein schlechtes Gewissen haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Auch nicht warum ich deswegen irgendeine Bringschuld haben soll. Das ganze 3. Reich war eine große Scheisse, keine Frage, aber wie kam es dazu. Was waren die Ursachen? 1. Weltkrieg, Versailler Vertrag, schwache Politik/Demokratie, notleidende Bevölkerung. Sonst wäre ein HItler ja nie gewählt worden. Was ist heute, stetig sinkende Einkommen, Altersarmut, die Krankenversicherung verkommt mehr und mehr zu einer Notversorgung, das Land wird mit edlen Fremden überschwemmt ohne Ansehen der Person. Es gibt mafiöse Parallelgesellschaften und der Staat scheint nichtmehr in der Lage zu sein den inneren Frieden zu gewährleisten. Wirkung: ähnlich wie in der Weimarer Republik, wozu das geführt hat ist bekannt.  Ich kenne einige gut Integrierte Leute die vor Jahren hergekommen sind, die haben sich den Gegebenheiten angepaßt und sind froh hier zu sein. Zitat eines Albaners, " Wenn das so weitergeht überlegen wir auszuwandern. So wie es war war es gut und der Großteil der jetzt hierher kommt ist der Grund warum wir damals geflohen sind. Ihr habt keine Ahnung auf was ihr euch da einlasst. "  Leider wird es noch mehr solcher "Aktionen" wie in Köln bedürfen, damit auch der letzte merkt das so nicht gehen kann. Tut mir leid um die Opfer, aber anders scheinen es ja viele nicht zu kapieren. Am meisten leiden wie immer die, die wirklich Hilfe bräuchten, die sitzen aber irgendwo im Dreck und können sich das Europaticket nicht leisten....


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2016)

Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Thema, in das ich mich nicht wirklich mehr einmischen will,
kann mal wer das Bild vom Föhrer löschen, dieses wird mir bei Tapatalk immer richtig schön groß in der Themenübersicht immer richtig :sm12: präsentiert.
Danke fürs Verständnis.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Ich folge dem Motto soweit es geht liebe deinen nächsten und sei deinem feind freund.

Das wär der Schlüssel zum ewigen frieden wenn man nicht nur an sich selbst denkt oder mit vorurteilen lebt.

Wenn wir zeigen würden das die Flüchtlinge aus den Kriegsgebieten willkommen sind (Deutschland ist da ein schönes Beispiel Weltweit ich meine es jetzt positiv gesehen) dann fühlen sich die meisten Flüchtlinge sicher und ich glaube daran, das unter den flüchtlingen auch debatiert wird und solche Vorfälle wie in Köln auch extremst kritisiert werden und dann kommt es sogar untereinander zum streit usw. ich weiß es nicht.

Wenn wir aber teilweise aggressiv vorgehen dann wunder ich mich nicht das jemand wütend und mit gegenhass reagiert bzw. rebelliert.

Wenn ihrgendwelche Übeltäter etwas anrichten, dann klar müssen die auch ihre Strafe erhalten darum muss sich halt das Rechtsystem kümmern und ggf. neue Gesetze schaffen.So werden auch die schlechten erkennen das es in Deutschland so nicht geht das Gilt auch für Diebstahl unter 50€.

Gewalt ruft nur Gegengewalt hervor!

Für mich sind die Menschen herzlich willkommen das ist meine Meinung und werde Ihnen Kleider und Spielzeug geben wie ich kann, damit die Familie die dann leuchtende Augen und freude hat sich Ihrgendwann daran erinnert. Und nicht von Pegida Paraden oder Brandanschlägen ein weiteres trauma erlebt.

P.S. Natürlich driftet es immer mehr Europaweit und in Deutscjland nach rechts, weil gerade organisationen wie Pegida diese Situation ausnutzen, so wie das NS Regime. Es ist Pervers zu vergessen oder das ganze auf die Leichte Schulter zu nehmen.Es passiert gerade das was früher war. Und die Amis oder Stalin will ich gar nicht diskutieren die waren und sind teilweise nicht besser als das NS regime.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Ich folge dem Motto soweit es geht liebe deinen nächsten und sei deinem feind freund.



Na wenn das mal gut geht.....


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Immer wieder dieser NS-Scheiß geht und weint den AMI voll wegen seiner Atombomben oder die Russen wegen Stalin oder die Franzosen wegen Napoleon
> Immer dieser alte dumme Müll was vielleicht unsere Urgroßeltern und ein Österreicher verbrochen haben.......
> 
> Warum weinen die Österreicher eigentlich nicht lauter als wir weil der Depp war kein Deutscher.....
> ...



Ja ja, ich finde immer wieder prima, wie du (und andere) es hinbekommen jemandem Ignoranz und Engstirnigkeit vorzuwerfen und einen Satz später genau das selbst zu demonstrieren. Ach was, im gleichen Satz!  
Was du speziell in meinen Falle für Gutmenschentum hältst, das nenne ich einfach mal humanistische Erziehung. Die scheint leider so einigen abzugehen, ebenso wie eine gute Kinderstube. Ich kann damit leben, dass du deine Meinung hast, aber ich muß diese hier nicht unwidersprochen hinnehmen. Und mein Gott, wenn du meinst dich herablassend über mich äußern zu müssen, bitte , du hast eben die Welt verstanden, kann man ja nur noch gratulieren. *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Thema, in das ich mich nicht wirklich mehr einmischen will,
> kann mal wer das Bild vom Föhrer löschen, dieses wird mir bei Tapatalk immer richtig schön groß in der Themenübersicht immer richtig :sm12: präsentiert.
> Danke fürs Verständnis.



Hallo Manuel,
wo ist das den, ich meine der Beitrag mit der Verlinkung hatte ich entfernt.

gruß RN


----------



## Lebenslang (19 Januar 2016)

Habe das Problem mit dem Bild auch noch, vielleicht liegt das oder der Link noch im cache von Tapatalk. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2016)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Habe das Problem mit dem Bild auch noch, vielleicht liegt das oder der Link noch im cache von Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



da komm ich nicht dran, da muss ein Admin ran.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal gut geht.....


Ich bin mir sicher es würde gut gehen wenn sich Global jeder daran halten würde.Leider sind Angst oder Stolz stärker und verdecken diese in jedem schlummernden schönen Eigenschaften meist stärker meist schwächer und das nutzen manche negativ aus "Siehe vergangenheit und Gegenwart was alles Geschieht". 

Wir weibten um Paris diese schreckliche Aktion absolut wiederwertig, aber in Syrien sterben Statistisch täglich so viele Menschen seit Kriegsbeginn.Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das passiert jeden Tag in München dann denke ich das die gegend z.B. im Ruhrgebiet um 1mil Einwohner mehr hätte.Aber die Gewalt würde steigen weil Schalke und Dortmund Hooligans sicherlich Gründe hätten etwas trouble zu machen, anstatt sich zusammen ein Pils oder Weizen zu geben. [emoji1].

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Deswegen flüchten die Menschen auch um in ruhe leben zu können.Denen gefällt es auch nicht für andere ansichten geköpft zu werden oder in IS Sekten idiotismus gezwungen zu werden. Da sind mir paar extreme gegenüber der friedlichen mehrheit ein tropfen auf nem heißen Stein.

Machts gut Technik Freunde.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja ja, ich finde immer wieder prima, wie du (und andere) es hinbekommen jemandem Ignoranz und Engstirnigkeit vorzuwerfen und einen Satz später genau das selbst zu demonstrieren. Ach was, im gleichen Satz!
> Was du speziell in meinen Falle für Gutmenschentum hältst, das nenne ich einfach mal humanistische Erziehung. Die scheint leider so einigen abzugehen, ebenso wie eine gute Kinderstube. Ich kann damit leben, dass du deine Meinung hast, aber ich muß diese hier nicht unwidersprochen hinnehmen. Und mein Gott, wenn du meinst dich herablassend über mich äußern zu müssen, bitte , du hast eben die Welt verstanden, kann man ja nur noch gratulieren. *ROFL*



Ja ich finde es auch immer prima was du mir und anderen gerne Unterstellen willst.
Besonders deine Spielchen als Admin usw..... kennst du selbst ja am besten...Der Ralle der die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat.....


----------



## Bapho (19 Januar 2016)

Naja dann nehmen wir uns alle bei den Händen, singen Kumbaya und tanzen unsere Namen. Wenn dann alle Turnhallen voll sind und der Sommer kommt geht das am besten am Lagerfeuer.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja ich finde es auch immer prima was du mir und anderen gerne Unterstellen willst.
> Besonders deine Spielchen als Admin usw..... kennst du selbst ja am besten...Der Ralle der die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat.....


 
1. Admin bin ich schon mal nicht!
2. Ich hab dir nie was unterstellt. Ich achte sehr darauf, das ich zitiere und nur Original-Aussagen verwende.
3. Welche Spielchen? Werde mal konkreter.


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

zu 1. Mir ist egal ob Du Admin bist oder der Super-Mod. 
zu 2. Ralle..... du bist halt *fast* perfekt wenn das berufliche nicht wäre
zu 3. Das diskutiert man nicht öffentlich deshalb lassen wir das.

Freunde werden wir leider keine mehr....... Schade


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2016)

@UniMog

Mach dir nichts draus. Immerhin, mein bester Freund ist soweit rechts (und das ist nun wirklich so und nicht als Angriff gemeint), wie es gerade noch legal geht. Ich hab damit nie ein Problem gehabt, er mit mir auch nicht, aus dem Alter sind wir vielleicht einfach raus. ;-) Wenn es immer so wäre, wär halt alles schön einfach.


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2016)

@Ralle:Nicht jeder ist so tolerant wie du, leider.
Als Fazit, auch aus diesem Thread, sehe ich, dass wir ein Problem mit Asylanten haben und dies nicht kleiner wird.
Wenn jetzt noch die Wirtschaft zurückgeht, dann wird es über kurz oder lang knallen.
Und davor habe ich wirklich Angst, denn das Ergebnis ist nicht abzuschätzen.


bike


----------



## andre (19 Januar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> !!!
> Bei uns gibs ein Dorf, wo nur noch 400 Menschen leben. Die Schule wird seit Jahren nicht mehr genutzt. Man hat diese nun zu einem Flüchtlingsheim umgebaut. Es leben ca. 80 Flüchtlinge dort. Finde ich eine tolle Idee. Solche "Projekte" unterstütze ich.
> Nun kommt aber der Hammer. Einige Flüchtlinge haben sich beim Bürgermeister beschwert, dass der Bus von Dorf in die nächste Stadt nur alle 2 Stunden fährt und nach 22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr gar nicht. Daher hat der Bürgermeister nun 3 Autos zur Verfügung gestellt, damit die Flüchtlinge nicht immer auf den Bus warten müssen. Solche Aktionen lassen einen aber langsam an unserem System zweifeln. Warum "darf" der Flüchtling kostenlos ein Auto bekommen und der arme Dorfbewohner, der schon seit zig Jahren schauen muss, das er pünktlich den Bus bekommt hat diesen Service nicht?
> Zum einen machen die Flüchtlinge (auch wenn es nur 1% von allen sein sollen) sowie die Entscheidungen der Politiker die ganze Sache doch so schlimm. Wo sollen wir "Deutsche" denn noch hin, wenn das so weiter geht?
> Die Meldung heute morgen im Radio hat mir auch langsam richtig Angst gemacht. Wir schaffen das nicht mehr!



Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Ich lebe in einer strukturschwachen Region mit einem stetig steigendem Altersdurchschnitt.
Dadurch bedingt stehen einige öffentliche Gebäude leer. Bis jetzt hat sich kein Politiker auch nur ansatzweise dafür interessiert, ob z.B. die ärztliche Versorgung gerade auch der älteren Mitbürger einigermassen gewährleistet ist. Im Zuge der Diskussion um die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen war die Landespolitik plötzlich besorgt. Auf Grund schlechter Infrastruktur ist es nicht zumutbar, hier Flüchtlinge unterzubringen. Auch mit der Begründung, es mangelt an Ärzten. Da frage ich mich, haben die Politiker kein Gespür für die Situation? Was mag wohl der nicht mehr so rüstige Rentner über diese Aussage denken?
Da fehlt dann nur noch die Aussage: "Man soll nicht die Schwachen gegeneinander ausspielen" Aber gerade das wird doch dadurch geschürt.
Ich habe mir gestern abend die Sendung "Hart aber fair" angeschaut. Ich finde der Frank Plasberg ist einer der wenigen guten Moderatoren. Es ging um das Thema Lügenpresse und Desinformation.
Das Thema wurde sehr gut herausgearbeitet. Dort konnte man schön beobachten, das die meisten Medienvertreter garnicht mehr bemerken, wie sie unterschwellig, vielleich auch nicht mit Absicht
auf einem bestimmten Auge blind sind. Das hat sich mittlerweile so tief in unsere Kultur eingeschlichen. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Silvesternacht in Köln auch eine Art Befreiung für viele war.
Zumindest werden Dinge jetzt konkret benannt, hoffentlich zieht man die richtigen Schlüsse daraus!

VG André


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie traurig ich wäre, wenn hier Krieg ausbrechen würde und Neuseeland (weil es mir dort sehr gefällt) würde mich nicht aufnehmen als Kriegsflüchtling weil die sagen ich bin ein Faschist weil durch die Vergangenheit alle Deutschen ja Faschisten sein müssten.



Was meinst du was mit damals aus Nazi-Deutschland ins Ausland geflohenen Deutschen gemacht worden wäre, wenn diese im Ausland ankommend die rechte Hand zu Hitlergruß gehoben hätten und sich die Binde mit dem Kreuzchen umgebunden hätten? Die wären innerhalb eines Augenblicks aufgeknüpft worden - und das völlig zu recht.

Was da unten in Syrien und den ganzen anderen Spezial-Ländern abgeht, hat zum allergrößten Teil mit dem Islam zu tun. Darum sehe ich es genau so wie Polen und die anderen Länder, die keine Moslems aufnehmen. Ein Atheist oder Andersgläuber wird durchaus verfolgt und mit dem Tode bedroht, und sollte hier auch Asyl bekommen. Aber nicht jemand, der weiterhin dieser menschenverachtenden Ideologie (es ist keine Religion sondern eine Ideologie) anhängt. Die flüchten vor sich selber, sie wissen es nur nicht. Und bringen das vor dem sie flüchten hier mit hin.
Es gibt absolut nichts was diese Kultur uns für einen Vorteil bringen sollte. Im Star Trek Universum wären die von den Borg nicht assimiliert worden, denn es gibt nichts sinnvolles was wir von deren Kultur der unseren hinzufügen könnten.

Und es war noch nie so einfach ein Land zu erobern wie heute. Ganz einfach ohne Militär millionenfach Einwanderer reinschicken und fertig. Rest läuft von selber.


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> @Ralle:Nicht jeder ist so tolerant wie du, leider.
> 
> 
> bike



Sei froh sonst müßtest du noch mehr Angst haben....



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und es war noch nie so einfach ein Land zu erobern wie heute. Ganz einfach ohne Militär millionenfach Einwanderer reinschicken und fertig. Rest läuft von selber.



Das kapieren die hier nicht das die Jungs den Krieg mit dem Schwanz gewinnen und einfach mehr Kinder in die Welt setzen während wir lieber mit 2 Mann arbeiten gehen 
damit wir die Kinder der anderen bezahlen können....... 

Die Islamisierung ist im vollem Gang und viele wie auch hier im Forum stehen dieser Entwicklung hilflos gegenüber
weil Sie weder etwas über den wahren Islam wissen noch über die Hintergründe islamischer Politik und Kultur.
Die Moslems sind nicht gekommen um sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren Ihr Ziel ist die neue Gesellschaft zu werden und so Vollpfosten wie  unsere Gutmenschen helfen auch noch dabei.

Es gibt keine Integration gläubiger Moslems in eine nicht-islamische Gesellschaft.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Ich glaube in erinnerung zu haben, das der liebe Gott alle erreichen möchte und nicht parteisch ist.Das sollte eigentlich klar sein, warum nun sollen wir anderen (wie du sagst in anderer ideologie lebenden) Menschen den weg versperren den Gott der Liebe kennen zu lernen?!In Syrien ist es unmöglich.Hier haben diese Menschen die Freiheit etwas schöneres als deren Ideologie kennen zu lernen.Um so mehr sollten wir dann zeigen welche Eigenschaften wir als Christliches Land eigentlich von Grund auf habe sollten.

Das was in Polen passierte ist traurig.Da wirkt die Angsmacherei gegenüber fremden durch Faschistische Gruppen das ist ein Paradebeispiel was in Deutschland passieren kann.Zum Glück denken nicht alle in Polen so selbst der Friedens Nobelpreisträger Lech Walensa schämt sich öffentlich darüber und fordert sogar neu Wahlen.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Unimog, bei allem Respekt, jetzt schießt Du aber schon ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus. Zum Thema mkre Nazis und Neuseeland sage ich mal nix, es gibt da grundlegend andere Erkenntnisse meinerseits, früher wußte ich nicht ob ich darüber lachen oder heulen sollte.
Jedenfalls ist mit etwas Abstand die ganze Geschichte locker zu sehen, woran es hier wie auch überall woanders fehlt ist Bildung (nicht die der Waldorfschulen wo gelernt wird wozu man gerade mal Lust und Zeit hat), dazu gehört auch eine funktionierende Rechtspflege in jeder Hinsicht.
Ich selber glaube da kaum an Besserung aber ein wenig Hoffnung ist nicht verboten .

Edit:
Nochwas zu üben: http://www.bullshit-quiz.de/ 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Ich glaube in erinnerung zu haben, das der liebe Gott alle erreichen möchte und nicht parteisch ist.Das sollte eigentlich klar sein, warum nun sollen wir anderen (wie du sagst in anderer ideologie lebenden) Menschen den weg versperren den Gott der Liebe kennen zu lernen?!In Syrien ist es unmöglich.Hier haben diese Menschen die Freiheit etwas schöneres als deren Ideologie kennen zu lernen.Um so mehr sollten wir dann zeigen welche Eigenschaften wir als Christliches Land eigentlich von Grund auf habe sollten.
> 
> Das was in Polen passierte ist traurig.Da wirkt die Angsmacherei gegenüber fremden durch Faschistische Gruppen das ist ein Paradebeispiel was in Deutschland passieren kann.Zum Glück denken nicht alle in Polen so selbst der Friedens Nobelpreisträger Lech Walensa schämt sich öffentlich darüber und fordert sogar neu Wahlen.
> 
> ...



Du glaubst an Gott......... Ich erst wenn ich Ihn sehe vorher nicht
Du möchtest gerne mit deiner Gesundheit experimentieren...... Ich nicht

Was machst du denn wenn deine Traumvorstellungen ein Satz mit X ist ?????  Mich mit in Deinen Abgrund ziehen ???  Soll ich dann für eure Scheiße und versagen bezahlen ????? Nein nicht mit mir

Ich versperre keinem den Weg .... nur Ihr Weg muß meinen nicht kreuzen 

Und wenn du mit mir mal über den Islam diskutieren willst dann macht dich erst mal schlau über diese angebliche Religion.


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Unimog, bei allem Respekt, jetzt schießt Du aber schon ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus. Zum Thema mkre Nazis und Neuseeland sage ich mal nix, es gibt da grundlegend andere Erkenntnisse meinerseits, früher wußte ich nicht ob ich darüber lachen oder heulen sollte.
> Jedenfalls ist mit etwas Abstand die ganze Geschichte locker zu sehen, woran es hier wie auch überall woanders fehlt ist Bildung (nicht die der Waldorfschulen wo gelernt wird wozu man gerade mal Lust und Zeit hat), dazu gehört auch eine funktionierende Rechtspflege in jeder Hinsicht.
> Ich selber glaube da kaum an Besserung aber ein wenig Hoffnung ist nicht verboten .
> ...



Ich schieß nicht über das Ziel........ Das ist meine Meinung ob die Dir schmeckt oder nicht


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Unimog. das das Deine Meinung ist ist ja voll ok, auch das Du diese vertrittst, meine Meinung dazu ist nur das Du diese mal prüfen solltest . Das meine ich in der Hinsicht das  die Flüchtlinge ob das nun welche sind oder nicht, die jedenfalls nichts dafür können auf der falschen Stelle geboren worden zu sein.
Das man die Drecksäcke aussortieren sollte da gehe ich mit Dir 100 Prozent konform, nur solche gibt es auch in deutscher Nationalität und die haben manchmal mehr Geld als alle anderen im Forum hier zusammengenommen. Und über die redet keiner .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Mario Nazis und Neuseeland ist Bildlich gemeint Welche erkenntnisse soll es dazu geben?!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Unimog. das das Deine Meinung ist ist ja voll ok, auch das Du diese vertrittst, meine Meinung dazu ist nur das Du diese mal prüfen solltest . Das meine ich in der Hinsicht das  die Flüchtlinge ob das nun welche sind oder nicht nichts dafür können auf der falschen Stelle geboren worden zu sein.
> Das man die Drecksäcke aussortieren sollte da gehe ich mit Dir 100 Prozent konform, nur solche gibt es auch in deutscher Nationalität und die haben manchmal mehr Geld als alle anderen im Forum hier zusammengenommen. Und über die redet keiner .
> 
> ...



@Mario das unter den Flüchtlingen, Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und anderen ein paar Gute sind damit liegst du bestimmt richtig und das  es auch mit deutscher Nationalität Drecksäcke gibt da liegst du auch richtig.

Und diese angebliche Religion die diese Menschen mitbringen weil es zu 90% Moslems sind bedeutet für mich: 

- Hass gegen Ungläubige und andersdenkende
- Hass gegen Lesben und Schwule
- Verachtung für andere Kulturen außer der Eigenen
- stuft Menschen in Klassen ein 
- Mord und Krieg als legitimes Mittel zur Verbreitung der Religion

Mohammed war nicht fromm sondern nur ein großer Krieger und Feldherr. 
Der Koran teilt die Welt in Gläubige und Ungläubige und sorgt damit für Feindschaft zwischen Muslimen und Ungläubigen.
Wir können das diskutieren bis zum umfallen aber das blaue Wunder werden wir noch erleben da bin ich mir ganz sicher..... wenn auf nichts verlass ist..... auf den Islam kannst du dich verlassen da gibt es keine Toleranz 
*

Zafer Senocak* _(türkischer Schriftsteller)_*:* „Auch wenn es die meisten Muslime es nicht wahrhaben wollen, der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam, er kommt direkt aus dem Koran.“


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Der Terror kommt aber nicht aus dem Herzen der Menschen und die extremen lassen sich genauso von einer dortigen ideologie beinflussen wie hier zu lande einige durch rechte organisationen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2016)

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie so manche hier regelrecht Panik schieben.
Meine Fresse, bleibt doch einfach mal ein wenig ruhig. Ständig wird geschrieben, ich habe Angst hier, Angst davor, Angst, Angst, Angst.
Das Alles ist Jammern auf höchstem Niveau. Man darf auch mal etwas gelassen in die Zukunft sehen. Wenn man überlegt, was unsere Großmütter und Urgroßmütter so durchgemacht haben, Leute, das hier ist dagegen alles nur Pillepalle.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Du glaubst an Gott....
> 
> Was machst du denn wenn deine Traumvorstellungen ein Satz mit X ist ?????  Mich mit in Deinen Abgrund ziehen ???  Soll ich dann für eure Scheiße und versagen bezahlen ????? Nein nicht mit mir
> 
> Und wenn du mit mir mal über den Islam diskutieren willst dann macht dich erst mal schlau über diese angebliche Religion.



Ganz einfach für mich existiert in diesem fall kein Satz mit X!!
Täglich kann man sehen das es Gott gibt man muss nur die Augenklappen abnehmen und außerdem gibt er uns als einziger Hoffnung.

Welchen Abgrund meinst du??

Ich stehe zu den Grundsätzen die ich oben zitiert habe mit Gewalt erreicht man nichts als gegen gewalt. Die Menschen aus den armen Ländern werden eh nach europa kommen so oder so, da wir zu viel von allem haben, sag mir mal wer das recht hat denen das zu verbieten?

P.S. ich habe viele Moslemische Freunde und einer war sogar mein Trauzeuge.
Ich bin mit Moslems aufgewachsen auch im Koran habe ich gelesen und sogar die Geschichte des Islam studiert.
Wir können uns gerne darüber unterhalten. Der Koran hat mich persönlich nicht überzeugt in keiner weise.
Trotzdem werde ich nicht behaupten das alle aus syrien mit einem Glaubensvirus infiziert sind um das reiche Deutschland bei einem geplanten ausbruch des killer virus einzunehmen.
So kommen mir manche aussagen hier vor.

Oder wie kommt man darauf das in Syrien und den anderen Ländern nur Heiden und andersgläubige umgebracht werden?!Auch Moslems werden dort öffentlich umgebracht die einfach mit dem derzeitigem regime nichts zu tun haben wollen und gerade die wollen nach Europa. 
Die Islamische Welt informiert sich auch wo gegenüber ihrer Religion relativ tolerant umgegangen wird.
Dazu gehören Länder wie Deutschland,Frankreich,Schweden usw. Wäre das nicht eine Idee warum die meisten gerade in diese Länder wollen?

Als Christ würde ich auch als Flüchtling ein Land wählen wo ich mein Glauben im frieden leben kann und offen darüber reden darf und noch Arbeit finde um meine Familie zu versorgen aber auch darauf achten das es ein stabiles soziales system gibt wenn ich auswählen durfte.Wer würde das nicht machen?!






Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (20 Januar 2016)

Würde einer von euch durch einen wunderschönen Park mit 1.000.000 m² gehen, wenn sich dort lediglich 1000 Tretminen befinden?
So muss man das sehen denke ich!


----------



## Bapho (20 Januar 2016)

Mache wirs halt so...


----------



## UniMog (20 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, wie so manche hier regelrecht Panik schieben.
> Meine Fresse, bleibt doch einfach mal ein wenig ruhig.



Tolle Idee   :s12: ..... Ein Vollblut-Politiker


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Tolle Idee   :s12: ..... Ein Vollblut-Politiker



Dafür gibts ein Danke, du hast es endich verstanden.


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Ralle, die Nummer mit der Angst wird sehr diffus und ungreifbar sehr schön auch von unseren Qualitätsmedien geschürt. Ansonsten gehe ich mit Dir in großen Teilen konform. Nur das ich schon eine Entwicklung sehe die dem mißlungenen Integrationsversuch Europas von 1939 ähnlich ist. Was noch fehlt ist ein großer Administrator.
@Unimog, das mit dem Islam ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, schaue mal nach der christlichen Geschichte speziell von dem Laden die Ki******* zensiert***** ganz einfach woandershin versetzen und unseren Rechtspflegeorganen weismachen wollen es gehe sie nichts an. Dort geht es auch heute noch um unser bestes und wir reden da von viel davon. Und diese Machtstellung wird naturgemäß aufrechterhalten. Wo ist da also der Unterschied zum Islam?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mkRE (20 Januar 2016)

mariob was ist der unterschied zwischen dem was Jesus und die Apostel gelerhrt haben und zu dem Islam?Dort ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.Vermische die Bibellehren nicht mit lehren gewisser Gruppen die quasi die Welt beherrscht haben.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (20 Januar 2016)

Damit ist der Laden gemeint den du verschlüsselt angesprochen  hast  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2016)

Hi,
wie gesagt, @mkre, dann schaue Dir mal die Geschichte an, ich rede nicht nur von der jüngsten. Weißt Du z.B. was ein Kreuzritter war? Inquisition? Wissenschafttsfeindlichkeit? Stand sowas in der Bibel? Was die Jungs in Ihren Kriegen plattgemacht haben da träumen manche Feldherrn von. Also wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie gesagt, @mkre, dann schaue Dir mal die Geschichte an, ich rede nicht nur von der jüngsten. Weißt Du z.B. was ein Kreuzritter war? Inquisition? Wissenschafttsfeindlichkeit? Stand sowas in der Bibel? Was die Jungs in Ihren Kriegen plattgemacht haben da träumen manche Feldherrn von. Also wo ist der Unterschied?



Der Unterschied ist, das wir heute in einer Aufgeklärten Welt leben sollten.
Wenn der Papst heute sagt, die Erde ist eine Scheibe, kannst du bei Wikipedia
nachlesen, das Sie zur Zeit Schwanger ist.


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2016)

Gut gebrüllt Helmut .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (20 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie gesagt, @mkre, dann schaue Dir mal die Geschichte an, ich rede nicht nur von der jüngsten. Weißt Du z.B. was ein Kreuzritter war? Inquisition? Wissenschafttsfeindlichkeit? Stand sowas in der Bibel? Was die Jungs in Ihren Kriegen plattgemacht haben da träumen manche Feldherrn von. Also wo ist der Unterschied?



Na Mario das ist aber ein etwas komischer vergleich....
Wenn alle mal ein paar killen dürfen nur weil ein paar Vorfahren das vor 500 Jahren auch gemacht haben.... Brandschatzen, Vergewaltigen, Plündern, Schänden und Morden.
Da sind wir genau da wovon ich träume... wäre für mich ideal ........ dann muß ich mit Ralle nicht diskutieren und hätte sein Radio nach dem ersten Wort abgeschaltet..... für immer


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2016)

Hi,
nein Unimog, so komisch ist dieser Vergleich gar nicht. Die Nummer wird nur halt optimiert, also stiller durchgezogen, der Islam ist in der Beziehung noch in der Lernphase. Man kann auch sagen er ist noch etwas unzivilisiert um mal mit der Sprache der westlichen Werte zu sprechen. Und da sehe ich bestenfalls in der Methodik Unterschiede.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (20 Januar 2016)

Na gut aber ich muss den Islam nicht in der Lernphase haben.
Sollen die Jungs ohne mich lernen .....


----------



## mkRE (20 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, das wir heute in einer Aufgeklärten Welt leben sollten.
> Wenn der Papst heute sagt, die Erde ist eine Scheibe, kannst du bei Wikipedia
> nachlesen, das Sie zur Zeit Schwanger ist.



Hallo rostiger Nagel, der Papst kann sagen was er will solange es noch mit der Lehre Jesu und Gottes Wort zusammenhängt nehme ich es an, ich würde aber nicht in den Krieg ziehen wenn er es sagt, weil es dann nicht mit Gottes Wort zusammenhängt. 
Die Lehre Jesu Gottes Sohn der uns Gott wiedergespiegelt hat war eine ganz ganz andere und die hängt nicht mit Krieg zusammen oder Nötigung zum Konvertieren in eine Glaubensrichtung.
Jesus hat eine Heilsbotschaft von Gott verkündigt die nach seinem Tod und der Wiederauferstehung zur Erlösung der Sünden führen "kann", die Apostel sind in Jesu Fußstapfen getreten weil er das wollte und haben diese Heilsbotschaft weiter gepredigt. 
Die Bibel bzw. die Briefe einiger Apostel besonders des Apostel Paulus beweisen das schon zu seiner Lebenszeit (nicht lange nach Jesu Tod) es Christen gab die eigene Ideologien entwickelt haben die sogar zu Spaltungen innerhalb von Glaubensgruppen geführt haben weil einige ganz einfach verdrehtes zeug geredet haben. Die Schriften Berichten und warnen das Gläubige nicht auf diese Philosophien hören sollen, solange es nicht mit der Gesunden Lehre Jesu zu tun hatte, leider sind einige schon zu der Zeit abgedriftet.
Ihrgendwann sind auch die Apostel und andere Gläubige der wahren Botschaft verstorben und so langsam hat die Philosophie immer mehr das Wort Gottes verfälscht eigene Ideologien sind entstanden usw. usw.
Ihrgendwann wussten die Menschen nicht mehr was richtig oder falsch ist, weil nicht jeder wie heute Einblick in das Wort Gottes bzw. die Bibel hat. 

Wenn du mal im Internet nach dem Stichwort "Erstes Konzil von Nicäa im Jahr 325"  suchst, findest du interessante sachen. Die haben da nicht mehr geschaut was die Wahrheit ist sondern entscheidungen gefällt.
Auf einmal gab es nicht mehr einen Gott und einen Sohn sondern einen Dreifachen Gott  usw., heute gibt es noch Heftigere Theorien die einem Vorgegaukelt werden bloß die Bibel sagt einem Gott sei Dank was Wahr oder Falsch ist. Die Menschen konnten so gar nicht mehr die Bibel selbst lesen (gut versteckt und lateinisch usw.) sondern waren der Katholischen Kirche ausgeliefert und haben Blind darauf gehört was die Bischöfe oder Päpste sagten. Es wurde Ihnen eingepinselt das sie in Heilige Kriege ziehen sollen und schön Gelder zahlen müssen usw. . Nur es gab Menschen wie Martin Luther oder Jan Hus und viele mehr die anders getickt haben als die Katholische Kirche und sich dafür eingesetzt haben das wir die Bibel so frei wie heute zur Verfügung haben.

Hier mal was interessantes habs aber auch nich nicht gelesen  http://www.spiegel.de/spiegelgeschi...rsuchte-ihr-monopol-zu-sichern-a-1005419.html

Achso lange vor der Katholischen Kirche in den Ältesten Büchern der Bibel stehen solche dinge beschrieben das die Erde "keine Scheibe ist" oder wie wir uns vor Epidemien schützen können, welche Nahrung gesund ist, beschreibungen für Tiere die Dinosauriern ähneln usw. usw.. nur mal nebenbei. Hätten die Kirchenmenschen zu der Zeit alle in der Bibel zwischen den Zeilen gelesen und nicht nur das was Ihnen von nutzen ist, dann wäre die Debatte ob Runde Erde oder Flache gar nicht entstanden. (Die Frage ist ob die das Überhaupt verstanden hätten, das sieht man ja am Medizienstand zu der Zeit, selbst das konnten die nicht interpretieren kommt es mir vor).



mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie gesagt, @mkre, dann schaue Dir mal die Geschichte an, ich rede nicht nur von der jüngsten. Weißt Du z.B. was ein Kreuzritter war? Inquisition? Wissenschafttsfeindlichkeit? Stand sowas in der Bibel? Was die Jungs in Ihren Kriegen plattgemacht haben da träumen manche Feldherrn von. Also wo ist der Unterschied?



Hallo marionb tut mir leid vielleicht habe ich das nicht formuliert was ich sagen wollte, beim Einkaufen schreibt es sich schlecht 
Ich habs mal weiter oben etwas deutlicher beschrieben.

Christliche Glauben beruht darauf das wir sowas wie Vergeltung und Glaubenskrieg nicht kennen, sondern nächsten Liebe und mein nächster ist auch der der andersgläubig ist und schon gar nicht verurteilen weil er andersgläubig ist.
Christen sollen nicht richten den Gott wird richten, das bedeutet auch das wir niemanden im Extremfall Töten sollen weil er andersgläubig ist.
Und wenn ich oben schreibe "Vermische die Bibellehren nicht mit lehren gewisser Gruppen die quasi die Welt beherrscht haben." dann ist doch logisch die Katholische Kirche gemeint die quasi die Welt beherrscht hat.

Hast du es jetzt verstanden was ich sagen wollte? Ganz einfach Christentum ist ein Oberbegriff und alle denken das die Katholische Kirche das Christentum repräsentiert oder repräsentiert hat, aber dem ist nicht so.
Das gerade macht mich verdammt traurig.

Und der Islam kam erst Später im 7 Jahrhundert, passend zu der Zeit wo richtig durcheinander in der Christlichen Welt war. Das erkennt man gut an einigen Stellen im Koran die wiederspiegeln was für ein durcheinander geherrscht haben muss in dem Gebiet. Da bestimmt noch einige Früh Christen und Juden an einen Gott glaubten und sich wohl nicht an die Kirchenlehren halten wollten, haben einige dann wohl dem Islam auch vertraut, das ist nun mal so. 
Jedoch heute kann man erkennen das es doch sehr viele Unterschiede zwischen dem wahren Christentum vor der Katholischen Kirche und dem Islam gibt.

Das ist so mal in kürze zusammengefasst auf einige Antworten von euch.

Machts gut.


----------



## mkRE (20 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> nein Unimog, so komisch ist dieser Vergleich gar nicht. Die Nummer wird nur halt optimiert, also stiller durchgezogen, der Islam ist in der Beziehung noch in der Lernphase. Man kann auch sagen er ist noch etwas unzivilisiert um mal mit der Sprache der westlichen Werte zu sprechen. Und da sehe ich bestenfalls in der Methodik Unterschiede.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



In welcher hinsicht ist die Westliche Welt zivilisierter? Das wird doch immer schlimmer und driftet in perversion und Brutalität ab.
Ich habe damals keine nackten Frauen in der Werbung gesehen oder als einziges Ziel alles zu haben was es so auf dem Markt gibt und das mit allen Mitteln.
Damals gab es Zivilcourage heute denken die Leute immer mehr an sich oder allerhöchsten an ihre Familienmitglieder.
Die Kinder haben mehr rechte als ihre Eltern wo soll das hinführen?!Wo ist die Westliche Welt besser?

Oben ist mal ein Satz gefallen das Menschen ich mein gesehen zu haben im Islam in Schichten aufgeteilt werden?!

Was passiert in der Westlichen Welt in der wir leben? Wir haben momentan drei Schichten Arm,Mittel und Reich aber langsam entwickelt sich das ganze in Arm und Reich.

Ich sehe das sehr schwarz was in unserer Geilen Westwelt passiert und das schlimme ist der Rassenhass der wächst immer mehr und das ist das größte Übel!!


----------



## Lebenslang (21 Januar 2016)

???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2016)

@mkre,
du scheinst mir sehr Bibelfest, das Buch Intressiert mich aber nicht
und deren Auslegung auch nicht. Ich habe mit den Verein und mit 
keinen anderen etwas am Hut.


----------



## Bapho (21 Januar 2016)

Wie definiert man gleich Religionskonflikte?

Das sind Streitereien von erwachsenen Menschen darüber, wer den besseren imaginären Freund hat.


----------



## vollmi (21 Januar 2016)

Der Witz ist doch. Die beiden Grossen haben denselben imaginären Freund.


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Witz ist doch. Die beiden Grossen haben denselben imaginären Freund.


Baal mamon?


----------



## Krumnix (21 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie gesagt, @mkre, dann schaue Dir mal die Geschichte an, ich rede nicht nur von der jüngsten. Weißt Du z.B. was ein Kreuzritter war? Inquisition? Wissenschafttsfeindlichkeit? Stand sowas in der Bibel? Was die Jungs in Ihren Kriegen plattgemacht haben da träumen manche Feldherrn von. Also wo ist der Unterschied?



Mit den Kreuzzügen und den Kreuzritter muss man aufpassen. Der Grund für die Bildung dieser war die radikale Islamisierung von Europa ab dem 7. Jahrhundert. Ca. um 1090 wurde das Ganze so extrem auch verstärkt durch die Türken und ihrem Reichtum, mächtige Armeen aufzustellen sowie das zerstrittene christliche Europa aufgespalten in streng katholische Menschen und Orthodoxe Menschen. Der damalige KaiserAlexios Komnenos hatte keine andere Wahl mehr, als sich Hilfe zu suchen um das Morden und Terrorisieren durch den Islam in Europa Einhalt zu bieten.
Er fragte den damaligen Papst Urban II um Hilfe. Das dieser Papst schon immer davon geträumt hat, die Juden und den Islam aus dem Morgenland zu vertreiben und Jerusalem unter christliche Kontrolle zu bringen, hat natürlich seine Entscheidung bestärkt. Durch die Kreuzung der Orthodoxen und Katholiken zur Bekämpfung der Islamisten in Europa unter der Führung des Papstes wurde auch der Name "Kreuzzug" gebildet.
Nachdem die Kreuzritter viel Leid in Europa vereitelt haben, rechtfertigte aber nicht ihr Verhalten danach im asiatischen Länder das Gleiche zu tun, wie die Islamisten in Europa gemacht habe. Ab diesem Zeitalter ist das Kapitel der Kreuzzüge dunkel geworden. Nur leider kann sich an die Zeit davor keiner mehr Erinnern.... Wäre damals nicht dieses Bündnis, diese Kreuzung entstanden, wären wir heute alle Islamisch...

Das die Kirche mit ihren anderen Riten und sonst was auch nie ein Engel war, ist eine andere Geschichte. Das keine Religion und kein Gott jemals von seinen Gläubigen verlangt, das sie andere töten sollen für den eigenen glauben, ist es nicht wert an diese Religion zu glauben. Wer sich mal den Koran ein wenig durchgelesen hat, wird aber viele Stellen darin finden, das Ungläubige, die nicht konvertieren wollen, ausgelöscht werden müssen.
So harte Worte findet man in der Bibel nicht.

Ich selbst bin zwar katholisch, aber würde mich nie für den Papst oder für den Glauben in die Luft jagen. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich, meint ihr, man könnte in den islamischen Länder ohne weiteres eine Kirche bauen und jeden Tag darin beten gehen. Keine Chance. Man würde noch nicht mal den 1. Stein gelegt haben und wäre schon tot....
Aber hier bei uns sollen wir tolerant sein und alles gefallen lassen?!


----------



## Ralle (21 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na Mario das ist aber ein etwas komischer vergleich....
> Wenn alle mal ein paar killen dürfen nur weil ein paar Vorfahren das vor 500 Jahren auch gemacht haben.... Brandschatzen, Vergewaltigen, Plündern, Schänden und Morden.
> Da sind wir genau da wovon ich träume... wäre für mich ideal ........ dann muß ich mit Ralle nicht diskutieren und hätte sein Radio nach dem ersten Wort abgeschaltet..... für immer



Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, du enttäuscht mich, genau so etwas hab ich fast erwartet.
Ich fasse sowas als Morddrohung auf, selbst wenn es ironisch gemeint sein sollte!


@all

Das gleitet nun in religöse Diskussionen ab, da blende ich mich mal aus, sowas ist sinnlos.


----------



## UniMog (21 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, du enttäuscht mich, genau so etwas hab ich fast erwartet.
> Ich fasse sowas als Morddrohung auf, selbst wenn es ironisch gemeint sein sollte!
> 
> 
> ...



Ralle *ROFL* aber ok ...... vielleicht ist das so wenn man immer in Deckung gehen muß


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> ... dann muß ich mit Ralle nicht diskutieren und hätte sein Radio nach dem ersten Wort abgeschaltet..... für immer



Liest du bei Gelegenheit den Scheiss den du du verzapfst?


----------



## mariob (21 Januar 2016)

Hi,
@Krumnix, ich habe das ganze bis hierher nur überflogen, was mir irgendwann klar wurde, jeder Krieg war bis jetzt ein Wirtschaftskrieg. Die nachfolgenden Poster brachten das ja auch nochmal auf den Punkt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, du enttäuscht mich, genau so etwas hab ich fast erwartet.
> Ich fasse sowas als Morddrohung auf, selbst wenn es ironisch gemeint sein sollte!
> 
> 
> ...




Ach, das ist doch nur hohles Gequatsche. Auf die Idee, das du dabei evtl. schneller oder besser bist kommt er gar nicht.


----------



## mkRE (21 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @mkre,
> du scheinst mir sehr Bibelfest, das Buch Intressiert mich aber nicht
> und deren Auslegung auch nicht. Ich habe mit den Verein und mit
> keinen anderen etwas am Hut.


@rostiger Nagel, ich möchte auch nicht mehr weiter darauf eingegen den jedem ist überlassen welchen weg er gehen möchte, da hoffe ich stimmen wir überein? 
Wie du gehöre ich auch nicht direkt einem wie du es sagst "Verein" an.
Ich war aber damals bei den Großen aus Rom muß ich zugeben. 
Jetzt zählt für mich im leben hauptsächlich Gottes Wort und keine Ideologien oder Theorien. 

Selbst der bekannte Ghandi sagte etwas in der Form: Wenn sich jeder an die Bergpredigt Botschaft von Jesus Christus halten würde, dann würde die Welt sowas wie Kriege und Hass gar nicht kennen. Leider sieht die realität anders aus.

Mir war nur für die allgemeinheit absolut wichtig zu verdeutlichen das besonders die beiden großen Religionen kaum etwas mit dem Gott der in der Bibel beschrieben wird zu tun haben und es doch Weltweit geschafft haben so viele Menschen in die Irre zu führen.
Durch ihr schreckliches handeln, Skandale usw. ob heute oder in der Vergangenheit haben sie Gott der uns liebt in ein absolut schlechtes Licht geführt. Immer weniger Menschen glauben oder sind verwirrt und das tut mir persönlich weh.

Ich möchte nun mit dem Religions Thema hier aufhören damit kein Konflikt entsteht, das wär nicht gut.

Wenn es jemanden denoch interessiert hier noch ein interessanter link den ich gefunden habe: http://geschichtsverein-koengen.de/Christentum2.htm

Ist über die entstehung einer der Großen Religionen.

Viele Grüße an alle.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (21 Januar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wäre damals nicht dieses Bündnis, diese Kreuzung entstanden, wären wir heute alle Islamisch..



Hallo Krummix das über die Kreuzritter finde ich gut erklärt.
Hier würde ich trotzdem empfehlen wer interesse hat etwas über die Schlachten vor Wien zu lesen sehr interessant. Durch unglaubliche Witterungsbedingte Vorfälle zum richtigen Zeitpunkt wurde die Türkische Arme bzw. die Osmanische Arme gebremst oder aufgehalten weiter in den Norden Europas zu ziehen.
Danach waren die nicht mehr in der Lage und so sind die Länder im Norden nie Osmanisch gewesen.
Da frage ich mich persönlich immer ob es zufall war?Zufälle habe ich gelernt gibt es nicht!

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (25 Januar 2016)

Hi,
so meine ich meine Ausführungen:
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=30564

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Januar 2016)

Befehle der USA ausführen und dem Präsidenten in den Arsch kriechen steht bei unserer Regierung ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste

Das hat unser Bundesmerkel schon beim Irakkrieg unter Beweis gestellt, als sie hellauf begeistert in die USA geflogen ist um dem Präsidenten zum bombardieren eines Landes unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen zu gratulieren. Wenn die USA an der Flüchtlingskriese ursächlich schuld sind, dann ist das Merkel zu 100% mitschuldig. Ich weiß nicht ob sie glaubt, sie könne mit dieser aktuellen Schwachsinnsaktion irgendwas von den was sie damals angestellt hat wiedergutmachen. Sie hat unterstützt, dass tausende Unschuldige ermordet wurden, das lässt sich nicht wiedergutmachen. Und wenn, dann ist das ihr persönliches Ding, wie es auch ihre Entscheidung war das zu unterstützen. Ich habe damit nichts zu tun. Nach ihrem Glauben müsste sie rund um die Uhr in der Kirche sitzen und beichten.

Und Befehl der USA lautet anscheinend, wo es geht den Russen auf den Senkel zu gehen und ein Krieg mit denen vom Zaun zu brechen. Wenn ich aktuell diese Dummpfeife Steinmeier höre, wie er sich mit irgendwelchen islamistischen Kopfabschneidern an den Verhandlungstisch setzen will. Die Russen sagen, mit solchen Leuten verhandeln sie nicht. Und jetzt sind natürlich die Russen die Bremser bei diesen "Friedensverhandlungen". Da ist echt nichts mehr zu retten bei allem was sich da bei uns in der Regierung tummelt, ob CDU, SPD, Grüne, das ist alles ein Pack!

Und jetzt wird vor den anstehenden Wahlen so getan als ob etwas gemacht würde. Sind die Wahlen vorbei passiert doch eh wieder nichts. Bin mal gespannt ob sich im März die deutschen Wähler weiterhin von diesen Pfeifen verarschen lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2016)

Keine Sorge Thomas, lt. AFD-Vize Frau Schorch muss Frau Merkel sowieso
bald das Land verlassen, Sie weiß sogar schon das Ziel, Chile soll es werden. 

Na hoffentlich sind die mit der Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen genauso locker 
wie wir, sonst bekommen Sie wieder.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Januar 2016)

Muss, oder will? Dachte nach Südamerika sind Honecker oder oder irgendwelche Altnazis geflohen, um der Strafverfolgung zu entgehen.
Ich glaube aber nicht dass Chile oder ein anderer südamerikanischer Staat der Merkel der Unterschlupf gewähren würde. Da war doch diese heiße Aktion bei der ein Flieger eines südamerikanischen Präsidenten hier auf Anweisung der Amis notlanden musste, um zu prüfen ob da nicht der Snowden an Bord ist. Denn die hätten dem Snowden ja Asyl gewährt. Das Problem war nur, dass auf dem Weg solche Länder wie Deutschland mit Marionettenregierungen vom Schlage Merkel und Steinmeier liegen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (26 Januar 2016)

upps 
hab ich da etwas verpasst ? Gehört Österreich schon wieder dazu ?

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...tenmaschine-muss-in-wien-landen-a-909108.html


----------



## bike (26 Januar 2016)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> hab ich da etwas verpasst ? Gehört Österreich schon wieder dazu ?



Unsere südlichen Nachbarn haben es schon öfter geschafft.
Sarajewo 1914, Braunau 1889, also so wie immer.

Wenn man in den Glaubenskrieg abgleitet, dann finde ich die Bezeichnung etwas seltsam.
Die  einen haben einen Glauben in und an die Religion, die anderen glauben  die anderen machen alles kaputt und unterwandern die Bevölkerung und  deren Werte.
Beide Seiten glauben an etwas imaginäres, also ist der Unterschied nur minimal.

Gut  fand ich, dass das AA in einer Studie erklärt hat, dass die Aussagen  wegen Arbeit und Integration der Po0litiker  etwas geschönt sind.
nach 25 Jahren werden erst? ca 60% in einem Beruf sein.
In meinem Heimatland brechen 70% der Zugereisten ihre Ausbildung ab. 
Immerhin werden 42% als Hilfsarbeiter gesehen. 
Von den Schulabbrechern und den daraus resultierenden Problemen ganz zu schweigen.

Warum lädt Muddi alle ein und sagt aber nicht warum und wie das gehen soll?
Aber  wie schon geschrieben, neben der Villa von Margot ist noch viel Platz,  da passt neben Muddi auch noch der übergewichtige Erzengel, der uns auf  einem anderen Gebiet zur Zeit verkauft, dazu.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (26 Januar 2016)

@Bike 



>>Thomas_v2.1
>>Ich glaube aber nicht dass Chile oder ein anderer südamerikanischer Staat der Merkel der Unterschlupf gewähren würde. Da war doch diese heiße Aktion bei der ein Flieger eines südamerikanischen Präsidenten hier auf Anweisung der
 >>Amis notlanden musste, um zu prüfen ob da nicht der Snowden an Bord ist. Denn die hätten dem Snowden ja Asyl gewährt. Das Problem war nur, dass auf dem Weg solche Länder wie Deutschland mit Marionettenregierungen vom 
>>Schlage Merkel und Steinmeier liegen.



meine Bemerkung bezog sich auf diese falsche Darstellung der "heißen Aktion"


----------



## bike (26 Januar 2016)

Sorry, dann habe ich etwas falsch gelesen bzw verstanden.

Hier was zum nachlesen, ohne Worte und Kommentar:
http://de.euronews.com/2016/01/26/schweden-fluechtling-ersticht-sozialarbeiterin/


bike


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2016)

Also Asyl hilft bei allem.
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Panor...en/Video?documentId=32998576&bcastId=14049184

Seltsam ist5 das schon.


bike


----------



## abe01 (31 Januar 2016)

Ich habe das Deutschsein und die deutsche Buerokratie nicht mehr ertragen koennen und bin nach Brasilien.......
das war vor 13 Jahren.......

Ich glaube die Frau M. ware gut aufgehoben in Paraguai oder Uruguai...... War immer schon ein guter Zufluchtsort fuer Deutsche   Und braucht nicht viel spanisch zu lernen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2016)

Ach ja, Schusswaffeneinsatz an der Grenze ist natürlich ein Tabu. Sowas gab es noch nie. Nein?

Siehe:
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/13/058/1305845.asc

Die Anfrage wurde 1996 gestellt.
Zitat


> Der Bundesregierung sind der Gebrauch der Schußwaffe gegen Personen und
> Sachen sowie die Abgabe von Warnschüssen vom 1. Januar 1950 bis heute
> in *103 Fällen* bekannt.



Wo waren denn da unsere Medien und haben sich darüber aufgeregt?

Ich denke unsere damaligen Regierungsparteien wie CDU und SPD sollten umgehend vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden. Hier ist es sogar zu Taten gekommen!


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2016)

Hi,
ich spiele Thomas Ball mal weiter, laut Fefe ist der Auslöser der ganzen Diskussion wohl dieses Interview hier:
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/politik/sie-konnen-es-nicht-lassen-1.2620328
Ich denke das war ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt, naja auch die Frau Petry wird noch ein wenig dazulernen müssen. Und in der Qualitätsmedienlandschaft trampelt man doch am gefahrlosesten auf dem schwächsten herum. Da eckt man auch mit keinem Gönner an (so lief das auch in dem ehemaligen Laden in dem ich war) und man kriegt das Papier voll Buchstaben. Ein wenig Dramatik kann man auch noch daraus gewinnen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (1 Februar 2016)

ja das ist in der BRD alles nur noch zum lachen.... Grenzen die keine Grenzen sind ..... Polizei und Grenzbeamte am besten mit Waffen aus Marzipan und Schokolade

Wie verrückt sind wir eigentlich ?????? Ich persönlich hoffe das es Karneval mal richtig knallt damit wie unsere neuen Schokoladenpistolen mit Zuckerwatte zum Einsatz bringen ROFLMAO


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2016)

Und nochwas,
was die Politik nicht begriffen hat, vielleicht ist es auch wegschauen oder sonstwas, es gibt in der Gleichung zuviele Unbekannte: Was hier läuft ist eigentlich das was man als virales Marketing für die AFD bezeichnen kann. Also nur weiter so, Qualitätsmedien mit Euren objekiven und völlig neutralen weil wertungslosen Berichterstattungen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2016)

Also wenn bei mir zu Hause mein Nachbar sich überlegt, in meiner Wohnung wäre es doch viel schöner, außerdem ist mein Kühlschrank immer so prall gefüllt. Und meint dann sich einfach in meiner Wohnung niederzulassen, dann bekommt er erst eine Warnung, und wenn er dieser Warnung nicht folgt dann gibts auf die Fresse.

Vielleicht sollte man bei den Politikern die meinen, es lässt sich ein Land nicht schützen, mal zu einer Facebook-Party in deren Wohnung aufrufen. Mal sehen ob denen das auch gefällt, und die dann sagen: ja gut, da kann man nichts machen. Wenn ihr schonmal hier seid, dann feiert mal schön die nächsten Jahre durch. Ich bestell schonmal neues Bier.


----------



## UniMog (1 Februar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also wenn bei mir zu Hause mein Nachbar sich überlegt, in meiner Wohnung wäre es doch viel schöner, außerdem ist mein Kühlschrank immer so prall gefüllt. Und meint dann sich einfach in meiner Wohnung niederzulassen, dann bekommt er erst eine Warnung, und wenn er dieser Warnung nicht folgt dann gibts auf die Fresse.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man bei den Politikern die meinen, es lässt sich ein Land nicht schützen, mal zu einer Facebook-Party in deren Wohnung aufrufen. Mal sehen ob denen das auch gefällt, und die dann sagen: ja gut, da kann man nichts machen. Wenn ihr schonmal hier seid, dann feiert mal schön die nächsten Jahre durch. Ich bestell schonmal neues Bier.



Ganz deiner Meinung ... aber wenn man hier den Flüchtlingen schon einen Freibrief gibt für kleine Strafsachen..... was willst du da noch erwarten .... also Sie dürfen in deine Wohnung und werden nicht bestraft beim plündern vom  Kühlschrank

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwaOCUWVoo


----------



## andre (1 Februar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwaOCUWVoo



Auf nach Schleswig-Holstein! Nach dem Motto "Freibier für alle!"
Ich bin auf die nächsten Wahlen gespannt. Zur Zeit versucht man ja die AfD in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken und hat immer noch nicht bemerkt,
das man selbst die Ursache dafür ist, das die AfD in der Popularität zugelegt hat.
Nach dem Motto "Retten was zu retten ist". Nur leider wird dadurch unnötig Energie verschwendet, um endlich ein klares Konzept zu gestalten.
Wie man liest, kommen nach wie vor pro Tag ungebremst Flüchtlinge in unser Land. Wenn dann Schweden und Dänemark anfangen mit Ausweisungen,
haben wir noch einen Zustrom von Norden. Aber da können sie wenigstens für lau einkaufen.

VG André


----------



## mariob (3 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ein neues Highlight in der Berichterstattung:
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Fluechtlinge-machen-Multikulti-Klo-moeglich-article16917401.html
Es geht also immer noch etwas beschissener. Sorry.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2016)

Muddi wohnt doch in Berlin.
Und warum arbeitet sie nicht am LaGeSo mit und hilft es zu schaffen?
Dort sind inzwischen 50% der Mitarbeiter krank, weil es ihnen zu viel ist.

Großes Maul und nichts dahinter heißt es bei uns, was unsere Polikomiker so erzählen.


bike


----------



## Feng (5 Februar 2016)

dazu passt auch
http://www.ebay.de/itm/161968564210?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Gruß Feng


----------



## mariob (9 Februar 2016)

Hi,
nochwas zum Thema:
https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a847e92e
Manchmal frage ich mich unter welchem Druck man stehen muß, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das solche Aussagen noch etwas mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun haben, auch nicht aus dieser Entfernung in der sich die Politik zur Zeit von der Realität befindet.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> nochwas zum Thema:
> https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a847e92e
> Manchmal frage ich mich unter welchem Druck man stehen muß, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das solche Aussagen noch etwas mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun haben, auch nicht aus dieser Entfernung in der sich die Politik zur Zeit von der Realität befindet.
> ...




DAS habe ich mich auch gefragt als ich DAS gelesen habe.

LINK von der Maus gerutscht


----------



## mariob (9 Februar 2016)

Hi,
@Lilastern, die Frage ist doch: Was ist schlimmer? :-(

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krumnix (10 Februar 2016)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/kommunalwahlen-in-nrw-kleiner-halbmond-grosse-aufregung-1.1943336

Für mich ein Grund diesen "Politiker" umgehen aus der CDU zu schmeißen.......


----------



## Feng (10 Februar 2016)

Ne - wieso? Die Merkel ist doch mitten drin im *umvolken*. Passt doch! - vielleicht 2 Jahre zu früh - aber der Halbmond ist ja auch noch so klein...


----------



## Bapho (12 Februar 2016)

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article152084269/Hoert-auf-zu-jammern-deutsche-Maenner-Seid-tapfer.html

Also wenn sowas von Pegida bzw. der AFD gekommen wäre, würde man das mit Sicherheit als Aufruf zur Gewalt und Verhetzung oder was weiß ich verfolgen.
Würe mich mal interessieren was der Schmierfink da geblubbert hätte, wenn so paar Truppenteile da aufgeräumt hätten. Bestimmt sowas in der Art wie in Stokholm, als da welche den Bahnhof "gekehrt" haben.


----------



## UniMog (12 Februar 2016)

Wer in Deutschland seine Meinung sagt und diese gegen die aktuelle Richtung der Politik geht .... ist Rechts, Nazi oder Rassist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2dp5qWNU7k

Zieh dir das mal rein mit was für einer Leidenschaft der Islam immer verteidigt wird von solchen Idioten wie dieser arroganter Selbstdarsteller Kienzle........... aber das haben wir hier im Forum von unseren verpissten Linken auch.....


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> aber das haben wir hier im Forum von unseren verpissten Linken auch.....



Ja genau!
Und wegen genau dieser Aussage bekommst du erstens eine Verwarnung von mir und zweitens, kann man daran zum wiederholten Male sehen, dass selbst ein Austausch von Argumenten, mit Leuten wie dir unmöglich ist. Schade eigentlich, aber du beweist andauernd wieder Engstirnigkeit und Unfähigkeit zumindest zu einer Diskussion.


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Jeder der etwas gegen andere Kulturen oder Andersgläubige hat und zusätzlich angst und verunsicherung verbreitet und den daraus folgenden hass ist für mich nicht anders als z.B. aktive Menschen im NS regime.Bei den fehlen funktionierende Teile im Gehirn bzw. die wichtigen Prarameter die ein Mensch benutzen bzw. haben sollte das selbe ist auch bei der ganz linken seite.Rs ist einfach Krank.gegen alle und alles wird gemeckert alles ist schlecht.

Aber zivilcourage und Gerechtigkeit in einer liebevollen vorm wo ist die?

Wo waren die Männer in Köln??Die ohne Gewalt einfach dieses problem ersticken könnten indem sie präsenz gezeigt hätten. Ich vermute gerade die sind jetzt bei der pegida und häulen sich aus und dann wird denen das Gehirn gewaschen gemeinsam sind wir stark bla bla bla.

Man ist das traurig was momentan abgeht!!!Peinlich.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (12 Februar 2016)

Ralle ..... genau für dich kleines linkes Ars........ war der Kommentar..... ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ralle ..... genau für dich kleines linkes Ars........ war der Kommentar..... ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO



Na gut, ich versuch es immer wieder im Guten, das wird einem dann von Leuten wie dir als links ausgelegt, so ist das halt.
Und da du ja sicher meinst, ich sei ein Gutmensch, teile ich dir mit, ich kann auch nicht GUT! 
Du darfst nun 10 Tage mal nichts sagen hier, m.E. kein großer Verlust für das Forum.


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2016)

Seltsam. 
Da beschwert sich jemand, dass pauschalisirt wird und macht es selber.
Wer gegen Flüchtlinge ist, ist rechts und wer nicht dagegen ist oder hinterfragt ist links.
Toil.


bike


----------



## m_w (12 Februar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Aber zivilcourage und Gerechtigkeit in einer liebevollen vorm wo ist die?
> 
> Wo waren die Männer in Köln??Die ohne Gewalt einfach dieses problem ersticken könnten indem sie präsenz gezeigt hätten. Ich vermute gerade die sind jetzt bei der pegida und häulen sich aus und dann wird denen das Gehirn gewaschen gemeinsam sind wir stark bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. wo waren die Männer die Zivilcourage hätten zeigen sollen??? Laut Polizei waren da 1000 Leute, also standen doch mindestens 900 Unschuldige mit auf dem Platz. 

Wenn man alle Leute gleich behandeln soll, sollte das doch auch für beide Seiten gelten, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Ich bin keineswegs gegen flüchtlinge nur mal nebenbei.
Und die 900 könnten doch was sagen oder nicht bzw. sich einmischen zumindest präsenz zeigen.

Das habe ich persönlich schon öffters gemacht wenn ich gesehen hab das jemand belestigt wurde.ergebnis war das mich dann noch andere unterstützt haben.es war ein schönes gefühl und die belestigte person war glücklich.

Das zu dem Thema.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Meinetwegen pauschalisiere ich aber bin nicht Radikal und schüre keine ängste die zur gewalt führen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (12 Februar 2016)

@mkRE
Helfen geht aber auch gerne mal nach hinten los, weils gerade aktuell ist: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....fer.0e912ce4-0806-486e-9f32-86239c65dee6.html

Derartige Urteile gab es ja schon öfter. Wenn ich sowas lese kann ich gar nicht so viel essen wie ich ko.... möchte. Da überlegt man sich halt schon was man macht...


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Halli acid, hast du mal den ganzen beitrag gelesen?bis zum schluß?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (12 Februar 2016)

Was habe ich, deiner Meinung nach, überlesen?


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Das der Helfer nicht gerade saubere akten hatte was schlägereien angeht oder nicht?bitte korregiere mich falls ich das falsch sehe.

Manche zivilcourage kann auch tödlich oder im Gefängnis enden leider ist es so aber wenn wir uns von solchen beiträgen beeinflussen lassen dann ist es doch nicht gerade toll was die zukunft angeht.Ich versuche mich oft in die Haut von Opfern zu versetzen und demnach reagiere ich und viele andere auch.
Bestimmt auch du ich weiß es nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlob (12 Februar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Das der Helfer nicht gerade saubere akten hatte was schlägereien angeht oder nicht?bitte korregiere mich falls ich das falsch sehe.
> 
> ...


Also einmal Schläger immer Schläger? Oder was willst du uns damit sagen?
Selbst die Staatsanwaltschaft hat auf Freispruch plädiert und wenn man dann trotzdem verurteilt wird weil die Richterin folgendes findet „Das Ausmaß dieser Nothilfe war so nicht erforderlich.“
Wer hilft denn dann noch? Wenn ich dann irgendwo einschreite und jemanden wegstosse und er fällt unglücklich, werde ich dann auch verurteilt?


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Ne das will ich damit nicht sagen absolut nicht den das wär das letze was mir eingefallen wäre weil ich ja sonst jemanden richten würde obwohl ich ihn nicht kenne und nicht weiß warum er vorher schläger war!!Aber die Richterin kannte anscheinend seine vergangenheit vielleicht war ihr die ganze geschichte nicht ganz sauber was da so ausgesagt und bezeugt wurde.interessant was ganz zum schluss steht.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2016)

Also bei uns ist es so, wenn einer einem Madl auf die Pelle rückt und sie mag das nicht und sagt es auch so, dann ist es besser, der Typ nimmt seine Finger in die Taschen und geht in Ruhe davon.
Dass man hilft ist ein Frage der Erziehung.


bike


----------



## acid (12 Februar 2016)

Ein Richter hat aber jeden Fall einzeln und unvoreingenommen zu prüfen und zu bewerten. Ich wollte damit aber auch aufzeigen, dass die Leute oftmals weg sehen anstatt zu helfen, und daran sind unter anderem solche Urteile schuld.


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

Das man die Finger weghält ist auch eine frage der erziehung.
Ich  meine aber es hängt auch vom Menschen selber ab.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (12 Februar 2016)

acid wir sind da gleicher Meinung. So ist es auch mit anderen Berichten die Angst machen können und das gute in einem Menschen überdecken obs nun Zivilcourage oder Flüchtlinge sind.



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (12 Februar 2016)

acid schrieb:


> Ein Richter hat aber jeden Fall einzeln und unvoreingenommen zu prüfen und zu bewerten. Ich wollte damit aber auch aufzeigen, dass die Leute oftmals weg sehen anstatt zu helfen, und daran sind unter anderem solche Urteile schuld.



Soll ich wirklich darüber nachdenken, wenn es notwendig ist etwa zu klären?
Vor drei Jahren zu Neujahr in Berlin, war ein Typ der Meinung meine Freundin sei echt lecker und wollte daran naschen.
Er hatte hinterher einen gebrochen Arm und ich wurde frei gesprochen, bekam Aufwandsentschädigung und die Zeit vor Gericht komplett bezahlt. 
Also was soll die Panikmache?
Wer seine Finger dorthin tut, wo die nix zu suchen haben, darf erwarten, dass es einfach eine drauf gibt.
Da gibt es keinerlei Toleranzschwelle.


bike


----------



## Bapho (15 Februar 2016)

Mach das mal in der richtigen Ecke wenn da La Familia dabei ist... oder besser machs nicht.

Davon mal abgesehen ist es ein Unterschied ob sich einer aufm Dorffest nach zuviel Bier nicht im Griff hat, oder ob da so Truppenteile im 10-20er Pack auflaufen und sich integrieren wollen.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2016)

Schau es einmal andersherum an:
Wenn man immer wegschaut, weil ja der Andere einen Freund dabei hat, dann geschieht das wie in Köln.
Es waren viele vor Ort, aber die wenigsten haben etwas gemacht. Warum?
Gegen ein Dorf kann man viel sagen, aber weder die Braunen noch die Zugereisten werden geschont, wenn sie sich bei uns nicht anständig verhalten.


bike


----------



## Bapho (15 Februar 2016)

Leider sehen das die Gerichte aber meist anders. Ich kenne da einige Fälle in denen die Leute helfen wollten, es dann zu Handgreiflichkeiten gekommen ist und die Helfer hinterher verknackt wurden. Einer hat dann mal zu dem Richter gesagt, "Ich werde das nächste mal wegsehen und vielleicht ist es dann ihre Tochter der geholfen werden müßte".
Grundsätzlich ist das Helfen natürlich richtig, aber bei unserem Unrechtsstaat klaffen Recht und Gerechtigkeit mittlerweile soweit auseinander.. naja. Für meine Familie würde ich da ins Feuer springen, aber es gibt Situationen in denen der Selbstschutz vor geht.


----------



## JaJa (15 Februar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Schau es einmal andersherum an:
> Wenn man immer wegschaut, weil ja der Andere einen Freund dabei hat, dann geschieht das wie in Köln.
> Es waren viele vor Ort, aber die wenigsten haben etwas gemacht. Warum?
> Gegen ein Dorf kann man viel sagen, aber weder die Braunen noch die Zugereisten werden geschont, wenn sie sich bei uns nicht anständig verhalten.
> ...



Träum weiter.
Ihr auf dem Dorf könnt das schlecht beurteilen was es für Probleme in Ballungszentren gibt. Bei euch ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.



bike schrieb:


> Es waren viele vor Ort, aber die wenigsten haben etwas gemacht. Warum?
> 
> bike



Weil wir alle so mutig sind wie die Jungs vom Dorf mit ein paar Bier im Blut.
Ich würde auch nichts machen. Keinen Bock 
Ihr holt euch die Probleme ins Land und unterstützt die aktuelle Politik also seht zu wie ihr damit klar kommt und wer untergeht hat pp= persönliches Pech
Der Klügere gibt nach obwohl uns das in diesem Fall bei einer Islamisierung nicht lange helfen wird.


----------



## Bapho (15 Februar 2016)

Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, werden wir von den Dummen regiert....


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Träum weiter.
> Ihr auf dem Dorf könnt das schlecht beurteilen was es für Probleme in Ballungszentren gibt. Bei euch ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> ...



Brauch ich Bier im Blut?
Eher nicht und bei uns ist nicht weit weg, sondern es sind ca 40 km bis Munich und die Stadt in der ich wohne hat glaube ich 120000 Einwohner.
Es geht nur darum, dass man etwas tun kann und muss und nicht den Schwanz einziehen soll, wenn es einmal etwas enger wird.

Es wird und bleibt in Ordnung, wie du schreibst, wenn ALLE etwas tun.


bike


btw: Mein Vater hat mir auch gesagt: der Klügere gibt nach. Meine Antwort war damals: aber warum immer ich?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2016)

Kleine Übung in Medienkompetenz:

http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2016/02/20/story_n_9281194.html?utm_hp_ref=germany

Deutsche Medien:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...gt-vorgehen-gegen-fluechtlinge-a-1078463.html

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...tz-von-zwang-gegen-fluechtlinge-14081286.html

Welches Detail fehlt in Deutschland?


----------



## Bapho (20 Februar 2016)

Aber die Meinung steht doch fest, fang nicht an mit Tatsachen zun verwirren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg8_oTEO-C8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## andre (21 Februar 2016)

Bapho schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg8_oTEO-C8&feature=player_embedded



Sehr angenehm zum zuhören. Nicht das Gesülze wie in den Talkshows.

Mir stellt sich die Frage, was hat unsere Regierung noch im Griff:
Flüchtlingskrise => versagt
TTIP => Vasallen der Amerikaner
Europa => zum Zahlen verdonnert
Russland => siehe TTIP
...
Wenn ich mir die Wahlplakate der sogenannten Volksparteien bei uns (Sachsen Anhalt) so anschaue, finde ich kaum Aussagen zu den Zielen.
Das z.B. finde ich sehr aussagekräftig:


Schade, das die CSU hier nicht antritt. Das wäre für sich allein eine Alternative für mich.


----------



## Feng (21 Februar 2016)

Recht hast Du andre! 
Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen - 10 Jahre Merkel - was hat sie in dieser Zeit eigentlich richtig gemacht?
Energiewende => dilettantisch, eigenmächtig, halbherzig, 2 Daxunternehmen ruiniert
Maastricht-Vertrag => einfach gebrochen
Schengen-Dublin-Vertrag => einfach eigenmächtig gebrochen
- lies mal:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161978896026...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161978896026&_rdc=1

Gruß Feng


----------



## bike (4 März 2016)

Also ich denke, wir machen einen Fehler.
Wir müssen nur wie dieser Herr:
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...tze-distanziert-sich-von-beck_id_5332162.html
etwas nehmen und es etwas lockerer betrachten.
Genug Stoff und alles wird gut.


bike

btw: doch wüsste ich gern, was Muddi sich so reinpfeift.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2016)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...ten-ins-visier-von-abmahn-anwaelten-1.2892898

tja, so sieht der vielgelobte deutsche Rechtsstaat aus...

Ob das Ihr Traum vom goldenen Westen war?

Aber sicherlich besser als im Krieg zu sterben.

Gruß


----------



## zako (29 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na gut, ich versuch es immer wieder im Guten, das wird einem dann von Leuten wie dir als links ausgelegt, so ist das halt.
> Und da du ja sicher meinst, ich sei ein Gutmensch, teile ich dir mit, ich kann auch nicht GUT!
> Du darfst nun 10 Tage mal nichts sagen hier, m.E. kein großer Verlust für das Forum.



Hallo Ralle,

wann darf denn Unimog mal wieder ran  - oder bleibt er jetzt für immer draußen? 

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2016)

Der wurde ganz weggeschlossen ...


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2016)

Nach etlichen Verwarnungen meinerseits und auch harten verbalen Angriffen seinerseits im Forum und per PN ist UNIMOG dauerhaft gesperrt.
Es steht ihm natürlich frei, sich neu anzumelden, aber wenn er wieder entgleist, passiert es halt wieder. Jeder darf sich wenigstens halbwegs gesittet benehmen, auch "anonym" im Internet.


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2016)

Zum Thema habe ich einen interessanten Bericht gesehen.
Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Beitrag der Lügenpresse ist.
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/FAKT/...rste/Video?bcastId=310854&documentId=35258224

So bzw so ähnlich geht es bei uns in der Nachbarschaft auch zu, leider.


bike


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Mai 2016)

Eine Bekannte von mir arbeitet seit Jahren in einer Anlaufstelle gegen sexuelle Gewalt und sie sagt, dass es sexuelle Gewalt in allen Schichten und Rassen und bei allen Geschlechtern gibt.

 Übrigens: Es soll sogar deutsche Geistliche (und nicht wenige) geben, die sich an Minderjährigen vergehen. 
DAS wird auf jeden Fall runtergespielt, und zwar systematisch und seit Jahren.


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2016)

Und weil andere dies machen, wird es bei den einen besser?

Das eine hat doch ursächlich nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
Polizistinnen werden angemacht und angegriffen in den Heimen und auf der Straße und das ist Fakt und keiner sagt oder macht was.
Es wird immer wieder gegen die Polizei gehetzt, dass die nicht rechtzeitig vor Ort sind, Einbrüche nicht aufgeklärt werden, und wo sind "ehrenwerten" Bürger, wenn es gegen die Polizei geht? 

Aber ich habe die Lösung:
Wie heißt es bei Pippi?
Ich mache mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.


bike


----------



## Bits_And_More (11 Mai 2016)

Sexuelle Nötigung, Beamtenbeleidigung etc ist ein klarer Strafbestand. Wenn dies (angeblich) nicht juristisch verfolgt wird, liegt das Problem beim Staat und nicht bei den Flüchtlingen.
Die Mittel um solches Verhalten zu bestrafen sind ja schliesslich vorhanden.


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2016)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Sexuelle Nötigung, Beamtenbeleidigung etc ist ein klarer Strafbestand. Wenn dies (angeblich) nicht juristisch verfolgt wird, liegt das Problem beim Staat und nicht bei den Flüchtlingen.
> Die Mittel um solches Verhalten zu bestrafen sind ja schliesslich vorhanden.



Stimmt, aber wenn du dir die Mühe? gemacht hättest dir den Beitrag anzuschauen, dass hättest du gehört worum es geht.
Wenn zwei Beamte in ein Flüchtlingsheim müssen, weil die sich gegenseitig die Birne einschlagen und dann bedroht werden und es KEINE zusätzlichen 
Beamten gibt die frei sind, wer oder was soll dann die Ermittlung führen und verfolgen?

Daher träum weiter und danke Gott, dass es noch? Menschen gibt, die sich für das Gehalt für unsere Sicherheit engagieren.


bike


----------



## Bits_And_More (11 Mai 2016)

Darum geht es ja genau in meinem Beitrag. Das Problem liegt beim Staat. Offenbar ist es nicht mehr überall möglich, geltende Gesetze durchzusetzen. Sei es in der Exekutive oder in der Judikative.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, werden die zur Verfügung gestellten Massnahmen für die Sicherheit nicht effizient genug eingesetzt, am falschen Ort oder sind es schlicht und einfach zu wenig vorhanden.


----------



## Feng (11 Mai 2016)

Was erwartest du – wir haben 1,5 Mio. illegale Einwanderer bekommen. 
Zur Erinnerung: Die unerlaubte Einreise nach Deutschland ist eine Straftat, die mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft wird (§ 95 Abs. 1 Nr. 3).
Ergo: Wir sind auf unbestimmte Zeit zu einem rechtlosen Zustand verdammt. 

Zu den Straftaten (s.o. Beamtenbeleidungung, Diebstahl, Betrug etc), die Einwanderer hier begehen: 
Selbst wenn ein Richter eine Freiheitsstrafe aussprechen würde: 
a) gibt es inzwischen genügend muslimische Rechtsanwälte, die gerne (auf Staatskosten) in Revision gehen würden und 
b) sind die Plätze in den JVAs noch knapper als im Sozialwohnungssektor.

Also: Zähne zusammenbeißen – die Zunge vorher zurückziehen  …
Gruß Feng

Entschuldigung !  Thema macht nicht so recht Spaß . . .


----------



## Bits_And_More (11 Mai 2016)

Jetzt wirst du aber populistisch. Es gibt auch ein Recht auf Asyl, welches im Deutschen Grundgesetz verankert ist.
Alle Flüchtlinge packen und in die Schublade "Illegale Einwanderer" packen, löst das Problem nicht.

Zitat aus Wiki



> Reist allerdings ein Flüchtling ohne ein ggf. erforderliches Visum ein, gilt, dass er hierfür laut dem in Artikel 31 der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention (GFK) festgelegten Grundsatz nicht bestraft werden darf, sofern er unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommt, in dem sein Leben oder seine Freiheit bedroht waren, und sich umgehend bei den Behörden meldet. Entsprechend muss er nach § 13 Abs. 3 AsylG an der Grenze oder andernfalls unverzüglich nach der unerlaubten Einreise um Asyl nachsuchen. Auf Asyl kann er sich andererseits laut Grundgesetz Artikel 16a, Absatz. 2, nicht berufen, wenn er aus einem sicheren Drittland kommt.




Wobei die Frage, wie "unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet" zu definieren ist. Wobei jedem einleuchten soll, dass die Grenz-Schengen-Länder unmöglich alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können und das es auch keine Lösung ist, dass wenn sich andere Länder weigern, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wir dasselbe machen sollen.


----------



## Bits_And_More (11 Mai 2016)

Derzeit ist es ja so, dass die Polizei zwar ein Verfahren wegen illegalem Grenzübertritt eröffnen muss, dieses aber, sobald der Flüchtling Antrag auf Asyl stellt, wieder fallen gelassen wird, da die Einreise nicht strafbar.
Das ganze verursacht einen gigantischen bürokratischen Aufwand und diverse Polizeistellen kommen dann nicht mehr Ihrer alltäglichen Arbeit nach und Situationen, wie in bikes Beitrag erwähnt wurden, spitzen sich zu.

Aus http://www.asyl.net/fileadmin/user_...e_AM_2013/AM2013-5_beitraghoerichbergmann.pdf



> Aus der Strafbarkeit nach §95 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 AufenthGscheiden diejenigen Drittstaatsangehörigen aus, die erfolgreichals Flüchtlinge anerkannt wurden und die Voraussetzungendes Art. 31 GFK erfüllen.5 Während derEntscheidung über das Vorliegen der Flüchtlingseigenschaftenim Sinne von Art. 1 Nr. 2 GFK6 soll das Strafverfahrengemäß §154d S. 1 StPO (bzw. §262 Abs. 2 StPO)7vorläufig ausgesetzt werden. Erst wenn die verwaltungsrechtlichePrüfung dieser Frage erfolgt ist, soll im Strafverfahrenentschieden werden. Handelt es sich bei demEinreisenden um einen Flüchtling, bietet Art. 31 GFK einenSchutz vor Strafverfolgung und die Einreise war nichtstrafbar


----------



## Bapho (10 Juni 2016)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...inge-koennten-Ihre-neuen-Entwickler-sein.html


----------



## TIA Portal (24 Juni 2016)

Das UK die EU verlässt ist eine Folge der rücksichtslosen Einwanderungspolitik von Frau Merkel, Gutmenschen & Co.
Nicht jeder möchte das Welt-Sozialamt spielen.


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2016)

TIA Portal schrieb:


> Das UK die EU verlässt ist eine Folge der rücksichtslosen Einwanderungspolitik von Frau Merkel, Gutmenschen & Co.
> Nicht jeder möchte das Welt-Sozialamt spielen.



Möglicherweise ist da was dran.
Was mir an deinem Beitrag fehlt:

1. Du stellst fest "Das ist so, basta". Dümmer gehts nimmer, wirklich!
2. Du verwendest das Totschlagargument "Gutmenschen". Das ist genauso die gleiche Sch... , wie jeden, der irgendwie Kritik äußert, mit Nazi zu beschimpfen, eine schreckliche Unsitte ist das.
3. Die behauptete Tatsache stimmt bei den Briten gar nicht, die haben genug Leute aus ihrem Commonwealth, die nach GB kommen, Flüchtlinge, wie sie bei uns gelandet sind, sieht man dort eher kaum. Das hat also nichts mit der Bundeskanzlerin zu tun.
4. Das ist dein Beitrag Nummer 1 hier. Ich persönlich finde, eine Hilfstellung für einen Kollegen; und darauf liegt das Hauptaugenmerk hier im Forum; wäre ein sauberer Einstieg gewesen.
5. Dein Profilbild ist unseres Forums nicht würdig:

profilepic93379_1.gif

Bitte entferne das!

6. Für mich stinkt das nach einem Zweitaccount eines unserer User, feiger gehts kaum...
7. Fang jetzt bitte keine schräge Diskussion an, wenn schon dann schön sachlich.


----------



## mariob (25 Juni 2016)

Naja,
eigentlich ist das hier ja mehr der Polit - Sammelthread geworden, man sollte das umbenennen, ich weiß aber nicht wie.... Im Grunde hätte dafür der User auch was eigenes aufmachen können. Aber alles gut .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Im Grunde hätte dafür der User auch was eigenes aufmachen können.



Dann hätte der ja ein vernünftigen Eingangspost verfassen müssen.
Ob das wirklich möglich ist? 
Ralle hat das richtig beschrieben.

Denn du hast Recht. Was hat das Wahlverhalten der Briten mit dem Willkommen in Deutschland zu tun?


bike


----------



## zako (2 Januar 2017)

UniMog schrieb:


> Weil in diesem Land erst mal jeder in die braune Ecke gestellt wird der was gegen Ausländer sagt.
> Und auch die Polizei ist mit Ihrem eingreifen vorsichtig weil ...Ruck- Zuck ehe man sich versieht steht der Beamte in der ausländerfeindlichen Ecke.



... EIN JAHR SPÄTER (Unimog wird sich bestätigt fühlen):
http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zei...ternacht-polizei-nafri-tweet-racial-profiling


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Januar 2017)

"Menschen mit erhöhter Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit" wäre fachlich und auch wohl ethisch korrekt, oder?


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2017)

Naja,
fefe hat es zu großen Teilen ganz ordentlich auf den Punkt gebracht - macht die Polizie nix ist sie schuld, macht sie was ist sie auch schuld. Sorry Thomas, mu0te mal wieder sein. Gegenüber unseren Qualitätsmedien ist das eine solide Informationsquelle (nicht meine alleinige).
Interessant und von Größe geprägt finde ich die Reaktion von Putin auf die Ausweisung der 35 Diplomaten. 

Wir schaffen das.
Mario


----------



## Captain Future (3 Januar 2017)

Das die Polizei bei Ausländern anders und vorsichtiger handelt ist schon länger so.
Das Medien unterschiedlich berichten sieht man sehr gut an dem Fall vor kurzem. 
Sieben jugendliche bzw. junge Männer zünden Obdachlosen in Berliner U-Bahnhof an das waren alles Ausländer und man hört nicht mehr viel.
Das Gleiche sollten mal sieben Deutsche jugendliche bzw. junge Männer machen da wäre die Aufarbeitung in den Medien eine ganz andere.

Und zum Thema wir schaffen das kann ich nur sagen "JA" bis wir uns abgeschafft haben


----------



## Feng (4 Januar 2017)

Hier eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Merkelperioden ... und vielleicht eine Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung im Wahljahr 2017 ... Viel Spaß! 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/162342919807?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Gruß Feng


----------



## Captain Future (4 Januar 2017)

Feng schrieb:


> Hier eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Merkelperioden ... und vielleicht eine Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung im Wahljahr 2017 ... Viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/162342919807?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> ...



Hahaha    
Bei Ebay wird man nicht gesperrt wie zB. bei Foren, Facebook und anderen Online-Plattformen wenn man seine Meinung schreibt.


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Es zeugt von viel Intelligenz sich hinter einer Auktion zu verstecken.
Wer so etwas macht ist wirklich hilfreich bei der Findung von Meinungen und Positionen.
Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, es wird sich um den Deppen, der das bei ebay eingestellt hat, gekümmert.

Aber wenn ein Techniker auf solchen Mist reagiert, sollte der über sein Intellekt nachdenken.
Armes Deutschland

bike


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Januar 2017)

> Hier eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Merkelperioden



Ich öffne grundsätzlich keine Links die mit den Perioden von Frau Merkel zu tun haben. Ist ja widerlich!


----------



## acid (5 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, es wird sich um den Deppen, der das bei ebay eingestellt hat, gekümmert.



Wenn du dich darüber bei ebay beschwerst, dann hast du doch ebenso darauf reagiert, oder nicht?


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Habe ich das?
Muss ich mich beschweren?
Es gibt Menschen bei ebay, die solchen geistigen Dünnschiss gern beabeiten.
Die verdienen damit ihr Geld.
Der Typ hat schon vor einem Jahr solchen Mist verkündet und wurde höflich gesperrt.
Jetzt ein anderer neuer Name und ist das eine echte Leistung?
Sollte es Sinn machen den echten Namen bekannt zu geben?


bike


----------



## vollmi (5 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Jetzt ein anderer neuer Name und ist das eine echte Leistung?
> Sollte es Sinn machen den echten Namen bekannt zu geben?



Was wäre denn der Gewinn dabei?
IMHO steht es jedem frei seine Meinung frei zu äussern. Und im internet darf sich auch jeder zum Affen machen wenn er das denn will.
Und wenn das jemand anonym tun will ist das hoffentlich ebenfalls ein Recht das du ihm nicht nehmen willst.

mfG René


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Gibt es wirklich das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit anonym zu hetzen?
Der Beitrag ist auf dem Weg zu den Anwälten von dem Marktplatz.
Mal schauen as da herauskommt.
Aber inzwischen weiß ich wie der Knabe heißt.

Noch einmal zurück.
Der Gewinn? Muss alles nach Gewinn oder Verlust berechnet werden?
Mich kotzt es an, dass man schreibt im Netz darf man alles, da ja alles anonym ist.
Es wird gehetzt und beschimpft und auch Menschen so gemobbt, dass die keinen anderen Ausweg sahen / sehen als zu gehen, leider.
Ist das wirklich richtig und notwendig?

bike


----------



## vollmi (5 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit anonym zu hetzen?



Hetze ist nunmal ziemlich individuel. Ist es hetze wenn man über einen Politiker herzieht den man nicht mag? Oder erst wenn man über einen Diktator herzieht? 
Darf man über einen Diktator anonym hetzen? Oder muss man dazu mit Namen stehen auf die Gefahr hin das man für immer verschwindet?

Ein Politiker sollte mit Kritik klarkommen auch mit ungerechtfertigten Verleumdungen.



> Der Beitrag ist auf dem Weg zu den Anwälten von dem Marktplatz.



Woher hast du dieses Insiderwissen? Hast du ihn angeschwärzt?



> Aber inzwischen weiß ich wie der Knabe heißt.



Mein Held. Aber was bringt dir das?



> Der Gewinn? Muss alles nach Gewinn oder Verlust berechnet werden?



Macht doch irgendwie Sinn seine Energie auf Dinge zu verwenden die einem oder der Allgemeinheit einen Gewinn bringen und nicht nur des Denunzierens willen zu denunzieren.



> Mich kotzt es an, dass man schreibt im Netz darf man alles, da ja alles anonym ist.
> Es wird gehetzt und beschimpft und auch Menschen so gemobbt, dass die keinen anderen Ausweg sahen / sehen als zu gehen, leider.
> Ist das wirklich richtig und notwendig?



Also sorry, ich hab da nicht alles gelesen. Aber Mobbing kann ich da beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.
Da müsste er dann ja schon eine Privatperson öffentlich angreifen. Und nicht einen Politiker im Rampenlicht.

mfG René


----------



## Feng (5 Januar 2017)

Ich bin tatsächlich ein wenig irritiert über die Reaktion. 
A) fand ich die Idee gut, den Unmut über Merkel-Handlungen anhand eines überteuerten eBay-Angebotes abzulassen, 
B) habe ich im Text keine gravierenden Fehler entdeckt – wenn doch, würde ich gerne Näheres erfahren.

Gruß Feng


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2017)

1. Ich habe gar nicht so viel Zeit, das alles dort zu lesen 
2. Das hier ist doch ein SPS Forum und kein Politik / Beschwerde / Abmahnforum


----------



## vollmi (5 Januar 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 2. Das hier ist doch ein SPS Forum und kein Politik / Beschwerde / Abmahnforum



Hier speziell ist aber der Stammtisch. Da können wir uns zusaufen und über alles herziehen ohne unbedingt mit Fakten belastet zu werden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2017)

Ah, verstehe.



> über alles herziehen



Spass an
Aber vorsicht dass du nicht vom Abmahnanwalt Post bekommst 
Spass aus

Mit Grüßen


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Eigentlich ist erstaunlich, dass so argumentiert wird. Aus der Schweiz sogar? Das macht mich sehr nachdenklich.
Es geht weder um Diktatur noch Meinungsfreiheit.
Es geht darum, dass Anstand zum Zusammenleben gehört.

Insider? Anschwärzen?
Habe ich das wirklich nötig? Manche haben einen direkten Draht ;-)

Ich habe auch nicht die Zeit in allen möglichen Foren zu lesen, denn hier ist das Niveau so, dass keiner direkt beleidigt.
Es gibt den Stammtisch, an dem man Dampf ablassen kann, aber nicht anonym rumzublödeln soll.


bike


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Feng schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich ein wenig irritiert über die Reaktion.
> A) fand ich die Idee gut, den Unmut über Merkel-Handlungen anhand eines überteuerten eBay-Angebotes abzulassen,
> B) habe ich im Text keine gravierenden Fehler entdeckt – wenn doch, würde ich gerne Näheres erfahren.
> 
> Gruß Feng



Ich bin nicht irritiert. 
Der Herr hatte schon eine Pause bekommen von ebay und auch dessen zusätzlichen Konten werden nun auch gepaust.
Etwas zum Verkauf anbieten das keinen Wert ist, ist Betrug.
Der Text beinhaltet nichts, das auch nur einen Cent wert ist.

Daher ist es gut und richtig, dass in Dreilinden Menschen dafür sorgen, dass nicht jeder Mist im Netz bleibt.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2017)

Also ich bin auch ein wenig irritiert, gut, ich habe mir den ganzen Text nicht durchgelesen.



> Etwas zum Verkauf anbieten das keinen Wert ist, ist Betrug.



Na ja, der Münzwert beträgt ja 10,23€. 

Aber gut. prinzipiell bin ich deiner Meinung, dass
anonyme Hetzen und Beschimpfungen mehr verfolgt werden sollten. Uns wurde als Kindern
ja auch ein respektvoller Umgang beigebracht und wenn man jemanden etwas zu sagen hat
dann sollte man auch den Mut haben, dies ins Gesicht zu sagen ( und nicht ähnlich wie heute
auf einen Zettel schreiben und unter der Tür durchschieben damit man nicht weiß wer es war ).


Mit Grüßen


----------



## mariob (5 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
@Bike, Du verschwendest gerade Deine Energie. Auch ich habe diesen Erguß nicht weiter gelesen, zum einen weil mir meine Lebenszeit dazu zu schade ist und zum anderen glaube ich nicht das das viele sind die sich solche Texte in Gänze antun. Und die sich das antun, naja, da fällt mir bestenfalls ein Titel von Elsterglanz ein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=443u7VIZI9E
Also alle in allen keine Gefahr .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Captain Future (5 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Daher ist es gut und richtig, dass in Dreilinden Menschen dafür sorgen, dass nicht jeder Mist im Netz bleibt.
> 
> 
> bike



Auch massive Probleme mit anderen Meinungen ?

Vielleicht sollte der gute Mann bei eBay das ganze als Merkel Schmähgedicht verkaufen 
dann wäre es sogar Kunst oder Satire.
Im TV darf auch alles gesagt werden aber natürlich nur wenn es immer in die EINE-Richtung geht denn ein Echo wird nicht gerne gesehen.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RsZuPre3NxY


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2017)

Die Leute in Dreilinden machen eine sauguten Job.
Betrug ist eine Staftat.

Und Problem mit anderen Meinungen?
Wo bitte ist da eine Meinung? Geistiger Dünnschiss ist doch Sondermüll, oder?

Bei uns am realen Stammtisch wird bei solchen geistigen Ergüssen gesagt:
[Zitat]
Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel.
Doch manche machen den Regenschirm auf, damit die nicht getroffen werden.
[/zitat]

Bin ich froh, dass ich kluge Kollegen und Freunde habe, die  kein Hirn von oben brauchen.
Werde mich mit dem "Verkäufer" beschäftigen. Ob dessen Chef weiß wie der tickt? 


bike


----------



## Lebenslang (5 Januar 2017)

Den Bike möchte ich nicht zum Nachbarn


----------



## Captain Future (5 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist da eine Meinung? Geistiger Dünnschiss ist doch Sondermüll, oder



Genau das ist reine Ansichts-/ und Geschmacksache.



bike schrieb:


> Werde mich mit dem "Verkäufer" beschäftigen. Ob dessen Chef weiß wie der tickt?



Dafür wäre mir meine Zeit zu kostbar.

Gruß


----------



## zako (5 Januar 2017)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Den Bike möchte ich nicht zum Nachbarn



 Sind hier etwa die Herren Gauland und Boateng unter einem Pseudonym im SPS- Forum aktiv?


----------



## JaJa (9 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns am realen Stammtisch wird bei solchen geistigen Ergüssen gesagt:
> [Zitat]
> Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel.
> Doch manche machen den Regenschirm auf, damit die nicht getroffen werden.
> ...



Wo bist Du immer wenn es Hirn regnet ?  




bike schrieb:


> Werde mich mit dem "Verkäufer" beschäftigen. Ob dessen Chef weiß wie der tickt?



Es gibt andere Probleme in diesem Land aber dafür 
mußt Du beim nächsten Regen vor die Tür gehen mein Freund vom realen Stammtisch

https://www.facebook.com/die.wahrheit.24h.news/videos/1310763048966637/


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Januar 2017)

zako schrieb:


> Sind hier etwa die Herren Gauland und Boateng unter einem Pseudonym im SPS- Forum aktiv?



Ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von den Aussagen und den Meinungen eines Herr Gauland's.
Mein Account steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit dieser Person bzw. seiner Gefolgschaft.

Lebenslang


----------



## bike (10 Januar 2017)

JaJa schrieb:


> Wo bist Du immer wenn es Hirn regnet ?


Ich halte deinen Schirm.



Lebenslang schrieb:


> Ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von den Aussagen und den Meinungen eines Herr Gauland's.
> Mein Account steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit dieser Person bzw. seiner Gefolgschaft.
> 
> Lebenslang



Aber der Unterschied ist nicht erkennbar.
Du greifst mich an ohne zu wissen was hier los ist.

Wenn du wüsstest was wir hier alles bewegen.
Nach der Flut von 2013 war jeder froh Nachbarn zu haben. Wenn das Haus abgesoffen ist, ist man über jede Hilfe froh und das hat bei uns gut funktioniert.
Unser Volksverdreher haben viel versprochen und nichts gehalten ( weniger als 60% der Hilfe wurde bisher ausgezahlt)

Daher  ist deine Aussage nur flach.
Vielleicht bin ich auch schon dein Nachbar.
 Habe aber hier  noch keinen mit deinen Meinungen hier getroffen, also bin ich nicht dein Nachbar, Gott sei dank.

Zurück zum Thema: Mir geht das Gehetze und unqualifizierte Geschreibe im Netz auf den Senkel.
Wir haben auch diskutiert und uns die Meinungen von anderen, z.B. Wissenschaftlern, geholt, ob es Sinn macht, dazu zu schreiben oder alles laufen zu lassen.
Es muss Menschen gegen den geistigen Dünnpfiff schreiben.
Denn wollen wir in Deutschland uns auch wie in AmiLand von Falschmeldungen zuscheißen lassen oder wollen wir echte Informationen, um uns eine Meinung bilden zu können?
Wenn die AFD schon von der Nutzung von Sozialbots spricht, wird Angst und Bange.



bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit anonym zu hetzen?
> Der Beitrag ist auf dem Weg zu den Anwälten von dem Marktplatz.
> Mal schauen as da herauskommt.
> Aber inzwischen weiß ich wie der Knabe heißt.
> ...



noch ist der Beitrag online. Die Anwälte sind wohl überlastet.....


----------



## mariob (11 Januar 2017)

Hi,
@Bike, für bestimmte staatliche Institutionen gleich welcher Couleur gehört die Verbreitung von Falschmeldungen zum Kerngeschäft. Und Du arbeitest Dich hier an einem Typen ab für den sich außer zwei mir hier bekannten Personen ansonsten wahrscheinlich keiner interessiert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (11 Januar 2017)

Hi,
mal so als ganz winziger Lichtblick:

https://www.heise.de/tp/news/Realsa...en-Bittner-scheitern-auch-am-BGH-3592877.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Feng (22 Januar 2017)

Am 4.1.17 hatte ich hier einen eBay-Link gepostet, der einen etwas länglichen aber für mich informativen Inhalt hatte. Immerhin sind wir in einem wichtigen Bundestagswahl-Jahr, da geht es darum, wer das Land die nächsten 4 Jahren führt! Da kann es gar nicht genug Infos, Aufklärungen, Einschätzungen und Zusammenfassungen der letzten 12 Jahre Dr. Angela Merkel geben; in der Wirtschaft nennt man das Leistungsbewertung. 
Ich hoffte auf kritisch konstruktive Beiträge. Aber außer einigen Fäkalausdrücken kam nichts. Ich kenne dieses Forum eigentlich anders. 

Ich versuch‘s nochmal auf die lockere Art. Der Link ist immer noch online:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/162418839785?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
_WARNUNG: Das Öffnen des Links kann enthemmte Ekstasen bis hin zur Depression auslösen!_
_Im Zweifelsfall fragen Sie Ihren Psychologen oder Vorgesetzten._

Ich selbst habe das „lange Schreiben“ mit Zustimmung verinnerlicht – würde aber auch gerne andere Sichtweisen kennenlernen.
Gruß Feng


----------



## Bits_And_More (23 Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe schwer, dass sich die Mehrheit der Deutschen Bürger nicht über eBay zu politischen Themen informiert...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2017)

Feng schrieb:


> Am 4.1.17 hatte ich hier einen eBay-Link gepostet, der einen etwas länglichen aber für mich informativen Inhalt hatte. Immerhin sind wir in einem wichtigen Bundestagswahl-Jahr, da geht es darum, wer das Land die nächsten 4 Jahren führt! Da kann es gar nicht genug Infos, Aufklärungen, Einschätzungen und Zusammenfassungen der letzten 12 Jahre Dr. Angela Merkel geben; in der Wirtschaft nennt man das Leistungsbewertung.
> Ich hoffte auf kritisch konstruktive Beiträge. Aber außer einigen Fäkalausdrücken kam nichts. Ich kenne dieses Forum eigentlich anders.
> 
> Ich versuch‘s nochmal auf die lockere Art. Der Link ist immer noch online:
> ...



Immer noch online ? Hat da oben nicht ein vermeintlicher EBay-Insider gefasselt, das sich um den User gekümmert wird ?  naja.... hohles, dummes Gequatsche.....


Was mich wirklich interessiert ist die Alternative die wir haben. Merkel tritt nun mal wieder an.

rot -rot-grün    ---- das kann nicht euer ernst sein. Dann wandere ich aus
rot-grün           ---- wird nicht reichen
rot-gelb-grün    ---- könnte passieren aber wird es dann besser ?
schwarz-grün    ---- aus reiner Machtgier würde ich das den Grünen zutrauen.
schwarz-gelb     ---- könnte klappen. aber wird es dann besser ?
schwarz-rot      ----- kein Kommentar


----------



## bike (23 Januar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Immer noch online ? Hat da oben nicht ein vermeintlicher EBay-Insider gefasselt, das sich um den User gekümmert wird ?  naja.... hohles, dummes Gequatsche.....



Du schreibst solchen Mist und das Schlimmste, das befürchte ich, du glaubst das auch noch.
Ich habe geschrieben der Vorgang ist bei den Rechtsanwälten und das kann beim deutschen Recht dauern, leider.
Aber es macht keinen Sinn wieder nur zu sperren, der troll war schon gesperrt, und dann warten bis wieder jemand solchen geistigen Dünnpfiff. 

Dass du auf solche eine Nachricht anspringst, zeigt mir wessen Geisteskind du bist.

Mario hat es richtig formuliert:
Solchen Mist und deren Verfasser einfach ignorieren.


bike


----------



## Captain Future (23 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Du schreibst solchen Mist und das Schlimmste, das befürchte ich, du glaubst das auch noch.
> 
> Dass du auf solche eine Nachricht anspringst, zeigt mir wessen Geisteskind du bist.
> 
> ...



Ob die Beiträge von Bike so viel besser sind?
Vielleicht sollte man bei dir es so machen wie Mario schreibt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Februar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Immer noch online ? Hat da oben nicht ein vermeintlicher EBay-Insider gefasselt, das sich um den User gekümmert wird ?  naja.... hohles, dummes Gequatsche.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zur Info : Der Link ist immer noch online ......


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2017)

Soviel Langeweile hätte ich auch gern.
Magst ein bisschen Arbeit, damit du etwas zu hast?


bike


----------



## Captain Future (7 Februar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Zur Info : Der Link ist immer noch online ......



*Dangerous*
Mighty "Bike" and his deadly connection      Miau


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Soviel Langeweile hätte ich auch gern.
> Magst ein bisschen Arbeit, damit du etwas zu hast?
> 
> 
> bike



Ach bike ... das zu checken dauert wenige Sekunden. Dafür reicht eine rote Ampel oder eine geschlossene Bahnschranke . Wenn Du Arbeit hast die ebenfalls in Sekunden zu erledigen ist dann immer her damit. Ich rechne aber halbstündlich ab ......


----------

